# The Chronicles of deranged ice fishermen 2019/2020.



## bobberbucket

Chilly chilly this morning! 52 Days from first ice and the weather already seems to be cooperating! Looking forward to LONG ice season well into March. 52 Days!!!! I can already hear my vex humming & spud tap tap tappin! It’s gonna be a glorious ice season I feel a good one coming on! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

52 days for you but us more gravity challenged be more like 60.


----------



## Maplehick

We have to be getting close. Bobber bucket is back!!! Great to see you posting again.

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## SunfishSlammer85

Bobber Bucket, how do you know for sure its 52 days from first ice? Also, great to see you posting again!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Bobber bucket knows all.

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

SunfishSlammer85 said:


> Bobber Bucket, how do you know for sure its 52 days from first ice? Also, great to see you posting again!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Nothing is for sure I could be off by a day or 30 . Pure speculation about when the season will start and how long it will last is just part of the yearly ritual. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I know starting October 30 I took vacation every Thursday-Friday in November so I could be hunting. Once them deer get their dirt nap I’ll be toting my spudbar. December 10 has been good to me for first Ice in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunfishSlammer85

I thought it was an assumption, but wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on some wise advise! Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

To be fair, Dave only needs a half inch of skim ice to hold his skinny ass so his guess is probably pretty good. Am ready to join you on Moggy again this year.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> To be fair, Dave only needs a half inch of skim ice to hold his skinny ass so his guess is probably pretty good. Am ready to join you on Moggy again this year.


Carl I’m looking forward to a few long walks with good company! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Or maybe this year for a change I’ll wait till there’s like 6 inches of ice out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I could stay home and safety shame to pass the time until it reaches 6 inches


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Chilly chilly this morning! 52 Days from first ice and the weather already seems to be cooperating! Looking forward to LONG ice season well into March. 52 Days!!!! I can already hear my vex humming & spud tap tap tappin! It’s gonna be a glorious ice season I feel a good one coming on!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was out on your lake Saturday morning hunting ducks and geese where you started your ice season last year. Damn, that water is clear there. BTW there are a few less geese.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I was out on your lake Saturday morning hunting ducks and geese where you started your ice season last year. Damn, that water is clear there. BTW there are a few less geese.


Right on bro.Please shoot all of those sky carp! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

No Dave we need you out there leading the way for those of us who actually venture out on the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

I spy a couple night around the freezing mark in the forecast gotta love that chill in the air! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Was out last week on Moggy water temp was 57. This week 54. It needs to drop faster than that.


----------



## viking

Count me in on a few trips Dave just let me know when!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Had to break ice to pump the water off my boat cover today. Cover is a little loose so water pools up if it rains hard.


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> Count me in on a few trips Dave just let me know when!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can’t wait bro!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I spy a couple night around the freezing mark in the forecast gotta love that chill in the air!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the selfie!


----------



## CHOPIQ

Anyone else see the tempertaures for next week? In Columbus the lows starting this Thursday morning 22,23,34,35,19,16,23,28 and 27. I know it won't be safe ice but its a heck of a start!


----------



## Maplehick

My kahtoola cleats will be here on Friday. Just have to put new line on and of course buy one or two new lure. Im getting excited!!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

13-20-25 lows starting Tuesday in the Mansfield area.


----------



## Evinrude58

Starting Monday Night thru Thursday noonish below freezing temps forecasted for Massillon. That should bring water temps down a bit.


----------



## kit carson

December 10 looking more and more promising to be sitting on some ice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Retention ponds here in Novi Michigan were ice covered this moring


----------



## kit carson

Really nice to hear thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

A chilly one this moring!


----------



## brad crappie

Am on


----------



## james.

it's starting


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s gonna be a glorious season fellas! I can feel it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

4 yrs ago, some of us got on Mogadore 2 days before Thanksgiving. (Far East side off the Saxe Rd Boat Launch). Eventhough the ice didn't last, it sure was a great feeling getting started so early & see some of the 'die-hards' again.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> 4 yrs ago, some of us got on Mogadore 2 days before Thanksgiving. (Far East side off the Saxe Rd Boat Launch). Eventhough the ice didn't last, it sure was a great feeling getting started so esrly & see some of the 'die-hards' again.


I felt like we landed on the moon that day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

30 days out on the target date!!! And the falling temperatures look to be cooperating in our favor! Feeze baby freeze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

All about the cold temps, but f the frozen crap


----------



## 82441

loomis82 said:


> All about the cold temps, but f the frozen crap


I’m will ya loomis82. It’s gonna warm back up by next weekend


----------



## chumthrower

Inpr


Maplehick said:


> My kahtoola cleats will be here on Friday. Just have to put new line on and of course buy one or two new lure. Im getting a
> 
> 
> Maplehick said:
> 
> 
> 
> My kahtoola cleats will be here on Friday. Just have to put new line on and of course buy one or two new lure. Im getting excited!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You’ll like the Kahtoolas. I’ve got two sets of Stabilizers and they work great but I got a set of Kahtoolas for Christmas last year. They’re the cat’s ass! Good luck!
Click to expand...


----------



## bobberbucket

SOON!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks lovely outside today!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Water Temps should be plummeting fast.


----------



## loomis82

Lovely here too except the 8ins of snow


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Lovely here too except the 8ins of snow


And I thought the 3.5” I’ve got was overkill yuck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The air has that sting to it this morning it’s glorious! If only it would hangout awhile. 

I gotta run to Massillon this morning and install a dry well hope that gos smooth. Then I’m gonna head south spend the next few days at my deer camp. Maybe stick another one. I know the area got a little snow hopefully it doesn’t melt before I get there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

I hear you about that sting, may I add snot in your nose freezing!


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 330209


My Man Steve! I know soon it’s gonna be time to bust out the silky Johnson and marched to Moscow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

The only good thing about winter is the annual bobberbucket thread.


----------



## dlancy

I’m wondering who’s gonna win this years ice fishing playa hater of the year award


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

. It’s a cold beautiful morning here in central Ohio. The trees are naked and the woods are snow covered I can see forever! I’m perched in my favorite tree awaiting the sunrise. Maybe one of my bucks will come see me today. Feels a lot like ice fishing out here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

> I’m wondering who’s gonna win this years ice fishing playa hater of the year award


Who won last year?


----------



## bobberbucket

Lewzer said:


> Who won last year?


It was for sure Swone he was hate hate hating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## Lewzer

> It was for sure Swone he was hate hate hating


Maybe it was this post that got under your skin?



> viking said: ↑
> Nice porn, I'm guessing the pink lure is tied to the pink rod for luck?
> Click to expand...
> swone said:
> You should see how vigorous his “jigging motion” gets when he’s handling his pink rod sometimes


----------



## swone

I thought your mom won last year


----------



## swone

and she went out on 1 1/2 inches of ice with no spudbar, no flotation, no rope and alone.


----------



## swone




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## flyphisherman

Lets keep it safe


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> and she went out on 1 1/2 inches of ice with no spudbar, no flotation, no rope and alone.


Stop snitching! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

The pond we fish was partially froze yesterday, temps and the snow are cooling the water off now. Get your vexes charged up if you haven’t by now, I used mine this summer so I’m good to go..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Skim ice on my pond this morning. I think bobber could probably fish it lol. Just not enough for me yet

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maplehick said:


> Skim ice on my pond this morning. I think bobber could probably fish it lol. Just not enough for me yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


My vex is charged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

EVERYTHING IS PACKED N WAITING TO GO IN THE BACK OF THE TRUCK!


----------



## Maplehick

Got the vex out today with the short rods and hit the docks. Good time outside trying some new line. Glad i did don't like it. Whats everyones favorite type of line? I was a mono guy but i think i will try power pro this year on a couple rods 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

For panfish p-line florocarbon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Been using gear last three Saturdays at Alum fishing the dock tourneys. We have another next Saturday if you want to come out and test your gear before ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

The struggle to is real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I thought you guys would be on the ice by now. I saw skim ice on some of the smaller ponds down here in the southern part of the state.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I thought you guys would be on the ice by now. I saw skim ice on some of the smaller ponds down here in the southern part of the state.


If the temperature would go single digits for for a couple days . I know of a few places I could probably dance with the Grimm reaper and catch a few fish ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I hope you guys have a great ice season this year....and I hope even more it stays north of I-70


----------



## icebucketjohn

Dec 10th as my target date for our ice fishing season in NE Ohio is still looking good., water temps continued to fall this week. Even with a slight warm up this coming week, I think we'll be drilling holes in a few weeks on nearby inland lakes.


----------



## loomis82

I know of some getting out here in southern Michigan!


----------



## bobberbucket

I reckons I better put my spud bar in my truck. Usually not long after I start toting it around I find somewhere to put it to use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

WINTER IS COMING!


----------



## crappiedude

Got out today, air temps this morning started at 28* and water temps in the mid 50's we had a little different approach to ICE fishing.
When we finished for the day and we had the boat on the trailer I texted my wife to let her know I'd be home soon.
Once home I put the boat away gathered the catch. When I walked in the door my wife informed me dinner was going to be ready in 10 minutes so the cleaning would have to wait. I put the fish in the basement and covered them with ICE.
A nice hot dinner was great after a long day on the lake. This ice fishing is fun.....


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Got out today, air temps this morning started at 28* and water temps in the mid 50's we had a little different approach to ICE fishing.
> When we finished for the day and we had the boat on the trailer I texted my wife to let her know I'd be home soon.
> Once home I put the boat away gathered the catch. When I walked in the door my wife informed me dinner was going to be ready in 10 minutes so the cleaning would have to wait. I put the fish in the basement and covered them with ICE.
> A nice hot dinner was great after a long day on the lake. This ice fishing is fun.....
> 
> View attachment 330703


I need the gps cords for that basement! Nice catch I haven’t fished in so long I almost forget what the thump feels like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doegirl

Maplehick said:


> Got the vex out today with the short rods and hit the docks. Good time outside trying some new line. Glad i did don't like it. Whats everyones favorite type of line? I was a mono guy but i think i will try power pro this year on a couple rods
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


I did the the same thing today. I tried Sufix 832 ice braid in hi vis green as a main line, a micro swivel, and Sufix fluorocarbon for leader material. The setup worked very well. Initially I was after crappie, but the bluegill were going absolutely berserk, so I just decided to have fun with them. Kept 15 for a couple meals.


----------



## Evinrude58

How many days and counting are we now?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> How many days and counting are we now?


I feel like it could happen within the next 14 days in limited areas. ( ponds/shallow bays) if the weather decides to play along and that looks very doubtful given the forecast....But I’m with ibj by or before December 10 would be stellar! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Long term acu weather has us not on until after the new year! I believe people over nature!


----------



## Lewzer

The bay across the road from the C-5 campground bay at Nimisila was mostly ice yesterday.


----------



## icebucketjohn

I believe NATURE over PEOPLE any day of the week.


----------



## 82441

brad crappie said:


> Long term acu weather has us not on until after the new year! I believe people over nature!


Your right ANGRY HILLBILLY !! Your guys projected date, December 10th is not happening. It is calling for temps in the high 30's to mid 40's the entire month of December ! Mayyyybe ??? in January we'll get out and do some catching.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Your right ANGRY HILLBILLY !! Your guys projected date, December 10th is not happening. It is calling for temps in the high 30's to mid 40's the entire month of December ! Mayyyybe ??? in January we'll get out and do some catching.


Do you just look for somewhere to be in the minority? Go on somewhere else with that nonsense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Exactly don't ruin our party, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Exactly don't ruin our party, lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I just wonder since someone is so good at predicting the future why they aren’t sitting at home counting their lottery millions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Do you just look for somewhere to be in the minority? Go on somewhere else with that nonsense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my bad, I did not know this was your thread and site. Must be a friends and family invite only ! My apologies. I was stating the long term weather. BTW why are you upset ?


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Oh my bad, I did not know this was your thread and site. Must be a friends and family invite only ! My apologies. I was stating the long term weather. BTW why are you upset ?


I’m not upset bud no need to get the red butt. We do this every year and every year some expert couch captain comes out with their knowledge for us regarding the weather. I’m done indulging you have a wonderful day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> I’m not upset bud no need to get the red butt. We do this every year and every year some expert couch captain comes out their knowledge for us regarding the weather. I’m done and indulging you have a wonderful day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You as well Bud! BTW I'm home counting my lottering millions. You have a case of RED BUTT. No worries. Have a Fantastic day.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looking at my records I see that I was in fact Ice Fishing about 60 yards off of the old Lansinger boat ramp in 16 fow. Catching perch last year December 9th 2018. I’d love a repeat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

I HEAR YA BRO COUNT ME IN ARE YOU COMING UP TO MY SPOT TOO? MAYBE WE CAN GET IBJ TO JOIN ALONG?


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> I HEAR YA BRO COUNT ME IN ARE YOU COMING UP TO MY SPOT TOO? MAYBE WE CAN GET IBJ TO JOIN ALONG?


I’ll definitely be making a return trip to your spot this year. I do like the smorgasbord of fish it has to offer! The company is pretty decent as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

I am ready for ice spud bar ready to go


----------



## partlyable

I was looking into a flasher for this year as I had a camera last year but it was super hard to get dialed in, and it was poor quality video. I figured out I could convert my boat’s helix 7 with an ice ducer and power cord, bought the vexilar pro pack to mount everything to and I can’t wait to get out! Hoping for a deep freeze here soon. 

BTW love the ice thread every year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

partlyable said:


> I was looking into a flasher for this year as I had a camera last year but it was super hard to get dialed in, and it was poor quality video. I figured out I could convert my boat’s helix 7 with an ice ducer and power cord, bought the vexilar pro pack to mount everything to and I can’t wait to get out! Hoping for a deep freeze here soon.
> 
> BTW love the ice thread every year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won’t ever regret that ice ducer. Cameras are great at times especially when your looking for specific structure and the presence of the fish your after but as you stated limited to visibility some lakes always look like pea soup. 
It’s nice to have eyes where you cannot see.I wasted a lot of years arguing that I didn’t need electronics to icefish I guess I still don’t need them but you won’t catch me on the hardwater without my vex! I get all excited just thinking about watching a mark come flying up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Agree nothing like a good mark on a flasher









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Wow, can’t believe it’s getting to ice season again. Seems like last weekend we were in the turkey woods. 

Hopefully this year I can make my way north and get out with some of you guys.


----------



## cement569

ok, I have enjoyed reading all the posts so far. been ice fishing for 40 plus years since I was about 10 years old. so ill throw my hat in the ring and say......dec. 28. bring it on


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Wow, can’t believe it’s getting to ice season again. Seems like last weekend we were in the turkey woods.
> 
> Hopefully this year I can make my way north and get out with some of you guys.


Welcome to the pregame party! My offer still stands from last season you make it up north and we will have an adventure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> ok, I have enjoyed reading all the posts so far. been ice fishing for 40 plus years since I was about 10 years old. so ill throw my hat in the ring and say......dec. 28. bring it on


Looking forward to seeing you out there! I remember when we met at osp couple years back. Talked to BigE the other day. looks like all the ice fishermen ,ice thugs & outlaws are accounted for. Soon we will be walking on water!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

yep that was me, never got to fish with you as I don't fish p.l too often. even though I live 5 minutes from there, my lake of choice is mosquito. seems like you can fish there everyday for 10 years and never fish the same place twice, I love the wide open lakes like that


----------



## swone

I have been out 3-4 times before December 10th over the years, and it really only takes one solid Alberta Clipper™️ to set us up in limited spots. Love the optimism mixed with vicious rebukes towards anyone trying to argue our delusions in this thread


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I have been out 3-4 times before December 10th over the years, and it really only takes one solid Alberta Clipper to set us up in limited spots. Love the optimism mixed with vicious rebukes towards anyone trying to argue our delusions in this thread


I remember the time back before we met I saw you out in that mythical bay we shall not speak of that everyone knows about in front of that boat house. Anyways it was before December 10th. I remember being overwhelmed with hate hate hate and jealously!


----------



## bobberbucket

17 Days! Hopefully we will be drilling! Nows a good time to start dancing, praying, & the usual unusual rituals, voodoo and all that stuff other we do to help bring the freeze!!! Cross them fingers and toes folks were gonna need all the help we can get!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hard frost & temps in the 20's this morning in NE Ohio.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Hard frost & temps in the 20's this morning in NE Ohio.


Feels and looks fabulous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We need alot more of this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Looking at the forecast we have some nice cold nights starting the 27th

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Looking at the forecast we have some nice cold nights starting the 27th
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Perfect I’m headed to my deer camp in central Ohio the 30th for a week to hang out with some good friends and off this last deer tag. Looks like everything is on track as usual! Normally I hang up my slug gun and immediately pickup my spud bar!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Some skim ice on nimi this morning.why can't it stay steady 20s for a few weeks.


----------



## icebucketjohn

*Friday, November 21, 2014. *
*
EARLIEST ICE EVER!!

Mogadore Reservoir... Far East End*


----------



## Evinrude58

John maybe we should consider Indian this year for early ice Saugeye.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> John maybe we should consider Indian this year for early ice Saugeye.


Congrats on your win Carl! I saw it on fb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Chilly out there this morning! Somehow I got hornswoggled into working today.  Told my wife I didn’t know why I said I’d work today and she says “ better rack up that overtime before you take your hunting trip” who’s side is she on . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

[A CHANGE IN THE WEATHER IS KNOWN TO BE EXTREME BUT WHAT'S THE SENSE OF CHANGING HOURSE'S IN MIDSTREAM] IF YOU DON'T LIKE OHIO'S WEATHER WAIT 15 MINUTES IT WILL CHANGE!!!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Thanks Dave. Kind of made up for the week before when I lost a possible PB(currently 19 inches) Crappie as I forgot my net.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Thanks Dave. Kind of made up for the week before when I lost a possible PB(currently 19 inches) Crappie as I forgot my net.


Bigger than 19”!!’ I’d have dove in there and wrestled that fish with my bare hands!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishjustin

Getting real excited for ice season. 10 years ago i would have said no way. Now im getting into it more each year.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like the temps are taking a dive right about opening day of shotgun season! Perfect when I get back from down south there’s probably gonna be a little ice testing/fishing to do! Fingers crossed & ice dancing!  Freeze baby freeze !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

This lil warm up won't set us back hardly at all. We just won't be on the ice Turkey Day.


----------



## Evinrude58

We should be a little ahead of schedule as we did have a few days with really below average temps and since then temps have been average for this time of year.


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## bobberbucket

Thirteen days! I know it’s warm and looking dismal currently but I have faith in the ice gods! I say in 13 days or less we’re gonna living our dreams on that sweet sweet December ice!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Thirteen days! I know it’s warm and looking dismal currently but I have faith in the ice gods! I say in 13 days or less we’re gonna living our dreams on that sweet sweet December ice!
> as much as I hate to say it, i think its more like 23 days! i wont argue with 13 though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Disclaimer: 13 days or less for those of us 125 pounds or less


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ

Bobber Im so confident in your prediction I’m going to book vacation December 27 to go ice fishing. Thanks!


----------



## allwayzfishin

We will definitely be walking on water in December fellas. So get your gear ready and start looking at those maps to plan out a good strategy. I’m gonna really hope the harbors freeze up by January because I’m gonna target lake trout and walleye this year. I see more and more opportunities for this in local waters by my house.


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy thanksgiving all you cold blooded ice junkies! This year I’m especially thankful for the harsh winter ahead and all the lakes that will be frozen till late March!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Disclaimer: 13 days or less for those of us 125 pounds or less
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good thing I weighed in at 124 this morning! Although I may tack on a few lbs of just mashed taters today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Looking to have this ice fishing season:
Warm feet, fully charged batteries, open mind, sharp auger, good company... and a lil luck catching a few.


----------



## BrodyC

Do you guys have waterproof bibs you wear on the ice? 

Last year I just wore my hunting coveralls and my knees and butt ended up soaked. 

If you do have waterproof bibs what do you recommend?


----------



## icebucketjohn

BrodyC: Most of the winter bibs are water resistent for a year or two. Afterwards, ya gotta spray "Camp Dry" or some sort of Silicone Spray to renew it. The padded knees & butt are bonuses.


----------



## allwayzfishin

A bunch of my friends just wear their steelhead waders. They never complain of cold or wet feet. Plus if you go in you’ll be dry.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> A bunch of my friends just wear their steelhead waders. They never complain of cold or wet feet. Plus if you go in you’ll be dry.


Unless water comes over the top and you sink like a ton of bricks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

2012-14 were amazing ice fishing years. Does anyone have a date when we started ice fishing those years? I think we had ice into early April right?


----------



## allwayzfishin

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Unless water comes over the top and you sink like a ton of bricks
> 
> nah, the air trapped in your waders actually make you bob like a cork. I’ve seen it in person
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

allwayzfishin said:


> A bunch of my friends just wear their steelhead waders. They never complain of cold or wet feet. Plus if you go in you’ll be dry.


I use mine too. I keep the wading belt on tight.


----------



## Fish2Win

Put the ice gear away beacause it's Not happening this year boys. Big warmup for January and February, sell me your stuff cheap while you can get something for it. Let me know what ya have.


----------



## Daego Doug

Disclaimer: 13 days or less for those of us 125 pounds or less









Really 125# ? there cant be that many of you on here. haven't seen that in YEARS!!!


----------



## swone

Bobberbucket would have to eat a Popeye's ten piece bucket with all the side dishes to weigh a buck and a quarter.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

swone said:


> Bobberbucket would have to eat a Popeye's ten piece bucket with all the side dishes to weigh a buck and a quarter.


 you got that right!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Looks like it ain't gonna happen by Dec 10th (my annual prediction), but hopefully we'll be drilling holes by Christmas.


----------



## Fish2Win

icebucketjohn said:


> Looks like it ain't gonna happen by Dec 10th (my annual prediction), but hopefully we'll be drilling holes by Christmas.


John just sell me your stuff!! No ice this yr.


----------



## swone




----------



## icebucketjohn

Shawn:

No Dice. Like my guns, you can pry my ice gear from my dead, cold hands!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Shawn:
No Dice. Like my guns, you can pry my ice gear from my dead, cold hands!


----------



## Fish2Win

icebucketjohn said:


> Shawn:
> No Dice. Like my guns, you can pry my ice gear from my dead, cold hands!



Lol ok John you win


----------



## berkshirepresident

You could just head Up North....now that The Game is over....and we won.
There's apparently six inches (or more) of ice in north MN.
Keep Erie open for the rest of us.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

berkshirepresident said:


> You could just head Up North....now that The Game is over....and we won.
> There's apparently six inches (or more) of ice in north MN.
> Keep Erie open for the rest of us.


Nah. Just plain and simple... nah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluegillin'

Daego Doug said:


> Disclaimer: 13 days or less for those of us 125 pounds or less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really 125# ? there cant be that many of you on here. haven't seen that in YEARS!!!


I think I was in 7th grade the last time I saw 125 pounds


----------



## set-the-drag

Looks like the next few weeks nighttime temperatures are in the 20s


----------



## Evinrude58

I saw 125 pounds just two days ago. My 12 year old grandson stopped by.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I saw 125 pounds just two days ago. My 12 year old grandson stopped by.


When I was 12 I was wrestling 62lb weight class  true story 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Now that I’m done shooting deer for a while it’s time to get this ice fishing on with!  Freeze baby freeze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Bobber first ice I'll tie my line to you while you go on the skinny ice and have you drop it in for me I need 4" of ice I've had 3 break and I'm 185


----------



## BrodyC

Been seeing skim ice on the banks of the creeks and ponds on my way to the deer stand. 

I’m gonna guess by the 4th of January we will be in the ice! 

If we don’t get the ice down south here I’m going north this year!


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I was wrestling 62lb weight class


Was that like 2nd & 3rd graders?


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Was that like 2nd & 3rd graders?


Same age and weight class. As I got older and a little bigger I enjoyed some of the benefits of being a lightweight while the heavy guys were starving themselves and running in the showers with trash bags on trying to make wait. I was eating good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I enjoyed some of the benefits of being a lightweight *while the heavy guys were starving themselves*


This sounds like my niece's son. He would only eat like 6 or 8 eggs all day trying to loose weight.


----------



## bobberbucket

Our little elf on the shelf (Snitchy) is ready for ice! Tuesday looks like things will start heading in the right direction! Freeze baby freeze!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Weather forecast is looking like some of the 'Flat-belly's' may be drilling by Christmas...especially near Dec 20th


----------



## Fish2Win

I 


icebucketjohn said:


> Weather forecast is looking like some of the 'Flat-belly's' may be drilling by Christmas...especially near Dec 20th


guess I'm out then


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I
> 
> guess I'm out then


Bring your fancy floating suit and follow me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Bring your fancy floating suit and follow me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey now BB, I just received my fancy floating suit too, I’ll see ya there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Hey now BB, I just received my fancy floating suit too, I’ll see ya there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long as you stay 100 yards from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Long as you stay 100 yards from me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50 yards and we got a deal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 50 yards and we got a deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


75 yards with your back to me and keep your junk marcum pointed away from me. Deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> 75 yards with your back to me and keep your junk marcum pointed away from me. Deal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, that’s exactly what I use. A marcum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

15 day not looking good at all anymore! Can’t we just get a break???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I can't believe that bobberbucket would go out with any other fat boy beside me! He did always make me walk first, I am beginning to see that I was probably just a crash test dummy.


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 15 day not looking good at all anymore! Can’t we just get a break???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I scoff at the 15 day! The freeze is coming the weather man better get on the bandwagon because we’re getting ice before Christmas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I can't believe that bobberbucket would go out with any other fat boy beside me! He did always make me walk first, I am beginning to see that I was probably just a crash test dummy.


Your my favorite moped swone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Long term forecast looks up and down. When I was growing up in the 70’s and early 80’s, always seemed like we were ice fishing by Christmas vacation. Snow too. Now it is a rarity. Sad....


----------



## bobberbucket

Maybe this undesirable warm weather is being caused by global warming.... I blame sparkle boats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag

bobberbucket said:


> Maybe this undesirable warm weather is being caused by global warming.... I blame sparkle boats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yesturday some perts ladue had ice on that 1pm.


----------



## Evinrude58

Swone, I am a firm believer in ice fishing with guys who are heavier than me. Why you think I fish with IBJ so much. Lol. John you ready?


----------



## icebucketjohn

Antsy & Waitng.


----------



## bobberbucket

The struggle .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Now that I’m done shooting deer for a while it’s time to get this ice fishing on with!  Freeze baby freeze
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get a nice one bobber?


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Did you get a nice one bobber?


Couple fat doe. Passed on some bucks I probably shouldn’t have shot. I may do a little more bow hunting or ML season if I get itchy to hunt some horns. Doubt I’ll burn any more baby makers this year. You do any good?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

We are stuck in same weather pattern down here as the last 3 years rains 2" pushed out by a cold front dusting of snow 1 cold night warms up × all winter sucks water park swim trunks I tell you


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Couple fat doe. Passed on some bucks I probably shouldn’t have shot. I may do a little more bow hunting or ML season if I get itchy to hunt some horns. Doubt I’ll burn any more baby makers this year. You do any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Missed a buck on the side of hill early season, misjudged the distance because of the hill. Put a new scope on my Marlin for gun season thought I had it sighted in, scope base came loose so I tightened it and the next night took a shot at a big doe and missed her. Checked my scope and it was like 8” off. Didn’t see anything else the rest of the week. But I’ll be back out with the bow.


----------



## BrodyC

I’m looking to pick up a new rod this year. Plus I need to pick up some jig heads and maybe a few other new toys before the ice hits.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Missed a buck on the side of hill early season, misjudged the distance because of the hill. Put a new scope on my Marlin for gun season thought I had it sighted in, scope base came loose so I tightened it and the next night took a shot at a big doe and missed her. Checked my scope and it was like 8” off. Didn’t see anything else the rest of the week. But I’ll be back out with the bow.


You’ll get your shot. The one pictured In the bed of the truck i took with my bow. The other I took with my ruger vaquero 44mag at 10 yards.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> You’ll get your shot. The one pictured In the bed of the truck i took with my bow. The other I took with my ruger vaquero at 10 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a beautiful pistola. I’ve been considering either a Ruger GP100 or a Smith 686 in 357.


----------



## bobberbucket

The 686 S&W reminds me a lot of my Ruger security six. The funny thing is I went to pick up a raging bull Taurus 44 magnum and left with the vaquero. I got a serious thing for wheel guns and ice fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Only wheel gun I have is a Heritage Rough Rider 22. I have 2 S&W carry pistols so I love the Smiths but Ruger makes a great wheel gun too. I’ve looked at the Taurus too. 
If I know my budget I’m gonna have to choose ice gear or wheel gun this year


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Only wheel gun I have is a Heritage Rough Rider 22. I have 2 S&W carry pistols so I love the Smiths but Ruger makes a great wheel gun too. I’ve looked at the Taurus too.
> If I know my budget I’m gonna have to choose ice gear or wheel gun this year


I’d go with ice gear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m ready for some days like this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

I’m trying to get a couple buddies into ice fishing this year so I might have to pick up a couple extra rods


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> You’ll get your shot. The one pictured In the bed of the truck i took with my bow. The other I took with my ruger vaquero 44mag at 10 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might come in handy on a ice or bust tour to North Dakota


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> That might come in handy on a ice or bust tour to North Dakota


Yeah I’ll need it to keep my wife at-bay when she figures out where I snuck off too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> Swone, I am a firm believer in ice fishing with guys who are heavier than me. Why you think I fish with IBJ so much. Lol. John you ready?


bobberbucket is THE only one willing to go with me the first second Spuds McKenzie says it's okay to walk out there


----------



## BrodyC

My list of things to get this year are another rod or two, some more jigs and small spoons, a sled and maybe a couple tip-ups


----------



## Tinknocker1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



BrodyC said:


> Only wheel gun I have is a Heritage Rough Rider 22. I have 2 S&W carry pistols so I love the Smiths but Ruger makes a great wheel gun too. I’ve looked at the Taurus too.
> If I know my budget I’m gonna have to choose ice gear or wheel gun this year


Skin that smoke Wagon


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> My list of things to get this year are another rod or two, some more jigs and small spoons, a sled and maybe a couple tip-ups


If you make it up north I got just a place for some 1/4 oz spoons to be put to use on jumbo perch with the occasional nice crappie in the mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Skin that smoke Wagon[/QUOTE]

When I bought it I thought I might need a fence post to rest it on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> If you make it up north I got just a place for some 1/4 oz spoons to be put to use on jumbo perch with the occasional nice crappie in the mix.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I’m planning on making it up there For sure I’ll be keeping tabs as to when y’all get ice, I have the Portage Lakes area on my weather app to keep an eye on it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You’ll get your shot. The one pictured In the bed of the truck i took with my bow. The other I took with my ruger vaquero 44mag at 10 yards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to own a 44 Redhawk shot a few deer with it.wish I still had it loved using it for hunting


----------



## bobberbucket

What we needs here is a good old fashioned polar vortex! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Gotz my new nils 6in plus new shanty! If we dontz have ice real soon am gettin on disabilities!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Frosty frosty this morning. HOORAY WINTER is BACK! Bring on the ice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I might be on my brothers pond by next week!


----------



## swone

The pond where I’m working near Medina, just now


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm on my way!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> The pond where I’m working near Medina, just now


You know Id fish the **** out of that right now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobber I'll pick you up on the way I'll slide your skinny butt out on the ice first 1in should hold you up


----------



## kit carson

I can't believe your not on your way there bobber, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> bobber I'll pick you up on the way I'll slide your skinny butt out on the ice first 1in should hold you up


Sign me up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I can't believe your not on your way there bobber, lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


He didn’t send me no dang Addy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

If you can bounce a quarter across it and it doesn’t bust through I can fish it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Saw this on another site , someone didn’t check the thickness.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I got my eyes on the 21st somewhere. I’ll be checking thicknesses next week looking to got on some by the end of the week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

My brother said his pond is frozen over. Hopefully by mid week with hopefully cold nights I'll be pounding the monster gills in there


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> My brother said his pond is frozen over. Hopefully by mid week with hopefully cold nights I'll be pounding the monster gills in there


I’ll prob be at that lake I told you about last week or 2 weeks ago. Prob be out there next sat. Got my buddy checking thickness next week to lmk. Shooting a YouTube channel this year. Need on the ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Let me know if you do maybe I'll join you if you don't mind I need to see if my sharpener will tune my auger back in it was tough going last year hopefully don't have to buy new blades


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll prob be at that lake I told you about last week or 2 weeks ago. Prob be out there next sat. Got my buddy checking thickness next week to lmk. Shooting a YouTube channel this year. Need on the ice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m gonna need you to compensate me for using the image of my truck on your banner photo for your YouTube channel. And for photographing from one of “My Spots” Cash only! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

. The air has that old fabulous feeling this morning! FREEZE baby Freeze!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Whatever happened to big E? Has anyone heard from him? ‍♂


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> I’m gonna need you to compensate me for using the image of my truck on your banner photo for your YouTube channel. And for photographing from one of “My Spots” Cash only!
> I'm sure I will see plenty of places I fished as well. Guess I need to find some new water. Bobber, you in for chasing some of those fish I caught in Quebec last week?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Fish2Win said:


> Whatever happened to big E? Has anyone heard from him? ‍♂


He is alive. Probably lurking in the weeds with binoculars waiting for someone to catch a fish!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’m gonna need you to compensate me for using the image of my truck on your banner photo for your YouTube channel. And for photographing from one of “My Spots” Cash only!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gameplan is to not out any of my spots, your spots, or others who have helped along the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> He is alive. Probably lurking in the weeds with binoculars waiting for someone to catch a fish!


Been trying to get bobber out there for years johnboy. The way you smacked them gators this time of year I’m sure they are still there thru the ice. Depending you caught them all in the same area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Been trying to get bobber out there for years johnboy. The way you smacked them gators this time of year I’m sure they are still there thru the ice. Depending you caught them all in the same area
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll let you know or I will see it on your youtube channel, I guess. ...


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> I'll let you know or I will see it on your youtube channel, I guess. ...


I literally just said I’m not outing any spots. All filming will be done in the shack or places you can’t tell where it’s at. Prob film my tournaments out of state as well. Any place I don’t fish much are only places filmed outside. Lake names will be classified as well. I’ve learned John, I’ve learned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> I'll let you know or I will see it on your youtube channel, I guess. ...


I literally just said I’m not outing any spots. All filming will be done in the shack or places you can’t tell where it’s at. Prob film my tournaments out of state as well. Any place I don’t fish much are only places filmed outside. Lake names will be classified as well. I’ve learned John, I’ve learned


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I literally just said I’m not outing any spots. All filming will be done in the shack or places you can’t tell where it’s at. Prob film my tournaments out of state as well. Any place I don’t fish much are only places filmed outside. Lake names will be classified as well. I’ve learned John, I’ve learned
> 
> ive always wanted to fish ice tournaments! Where can I find some to try out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I literally just said I’m not outing any spots. All filming will be done in the shack or places you can’t tell where it’s at. Prob film my tournaments out of state as well. Any place I don’t fish much are only places filmed outside. Lake names will be classified as well. I’ve learned John, I’ve learned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better stop tagging the lakes your fishing or you’ll have plenty of company to guest spot on your hit series’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> He is alive. Probably lurking in the weeds with binoculars waiting for someone to catch a fish!


I’m down to bust out my passport but we gotta leave Hollywood at home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

hahaha nothing but love. BUT, remember JMO is *ALWAYS* watching. And Bobby Bobberson, I always got a seat for you in the shack! Hollywood is good for testing ice for the bigger folks.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Better stop tagging the lakes your fishing or you’ll have plenty of company to guest spot on your hit series’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it handled ladies. Appreciate it though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

F2W, you got yours, I got mine, you’ll outfish me in mine. Let me at least have a shot without you in them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hahaha oh boy already fighting about spots being exposed! No worries if I get the chance to fish with any of you guys I'll blindfold myself but for safty precautions you have to pull me to the spot on my sled


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Hahaha oh boy already fighting about spots being exposed! No worries if I get the chance to fish with any of you guys I'll blindfold myself but for safty precautions you have to pull me to the spot on my sled


Haha we are just messin with each other!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

#spotpoachers


----------



## ltroyer

Checked one pond I ice fish it got ice threw a hand sized rock on it and it didn't go through!freeze baby freeze


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Checked one pond I ice fish it got ice threw a hand sized rock on it and it didn't go through!freeze baby freeze


If that rock didn’t go through neither will my skinny butt send me the coordinates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I literally just said I’m not outing any spots. All filming will be done in the shack or places you can’t tell where it’s at. Prob film my tournaments out of state as well. Any place I don’t fish much are only places filmed outside. Lake names will be classified as well. I’ve learned John, I’ve learned
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not so sure you’ve learned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> If that rock didn’t go through neither will my skinny butt send me the coordinates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobber I'll be there to video it! No worries if u go through it not a deep one


----------



## RMK

A couple farm ponds I hope to be on next Friday depending what the weather/possible rain this weekend does. Big lake is mostly covered and all channels were locked up. West Central ohio.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Here on the west side of Columbus there’s a subdivision pond with the Ice thick enough for the geese to walk on.


----------



## bobberbucket

CHOPIQ said:


> Here on the west side of Columbus there’s a subdivision pond with the Ice thick enough for the geese to walk on.


Good enough for the geese good enough for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

is getting real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave if the geese can walk on it you should be able to as they probably weigh about the same as you.


----------



## bobberbucket

Things are coming together nicely! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

Ledge and judge both are cover only a inch or less in the couple spots I checked. Hoping the weather this week is gonna help. Might have to fast this week, I’m a little heavier this year ha. Stay safe everyone it’s gonna be a good season!!


----------



## BrodyC

Went and checked cameras last night farm pond was froze over with skim ice, unfortunately us southerners are looking at 40's and rain off and on over the next week and a half.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Went and checked cameras last night farm pond was froze over with skim ice, unfortunately us southerners are looking at 40's and rain off and on over the next week and a half.


I feel a surprise cold one coming on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Probably gonna get some jigs before the season starts, what size/colors do y’all recommend?


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> I feel a surprise cold one coming on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a good country song


----------



## lureluzer

BrodyC said:


> Probably gonna get some jigs before the season starts, what size/colors do y’all recommend?


5mm tungsten. My go to is gold then pink.


----------



## Outasync

Vmc waxy jigs. Gold or pink


----------



## bobberbucket

I like orange, pink, black, purple, purple with white dots, Red , chrome , gold, electric perch, the list of color could go on forever. 

Besides tungsten I like cheap light pinmins with a silver back when fishing the shallows tipped with a waxy they have a nasty slow flutter that drives the crappie wild. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Hopefully this little nuisance warm up/ rain doesn’t set us back too much I doubt it will.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Not much ice formation this weekend., but water temps are very close to freezing. It won't take much for inland lakes to lock up. Fingers crossed to start trekking on hard water next weekend in a few limited, wind-protected ponds & bays


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the rain has turned to sleet/snow here so I says the temps be a dropping! Charge them vexilars folks! I might have to take a ride over to clr and see if the rain left any ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

No more sleet all snow now! Look at that cold pushing this mild trash weather outta here! The freeze is coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

looks like snow by me


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 333707
> looks like snow by me


Looks fabulous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Still had 1/2inch of ice left after the warm up on the pond and now its snowing !!! Mite not get the boat on skeeter tomorrow. Come on polar vortex 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Put the boats up boys it’s OVER ! Thanks for playing see ya in April.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Went by westbranch on my way to the Edinburgh auction still alot of ice west of rocksprings rd

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Nothing but rotted skim ice down here in south east Asia picked up another half inch of rain over night might start a nanner tree orchard and rice Pattie farm


----------



## BrodyC

Does anyone have any experience with the Cabelas Whuppin Stick Ice Combo or the Cabelas Prodigy Ice Combo? Want to pick up another rod or two so I can have multiple rigs ready and maybe a spare to introduce someone else to the ice. 

They have the Whuppin Stick combo on sale for $15 and the Prodigy on sale for $40.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Cabelas Whuppin Stick Ice Combo or the Cabelas Prodigy Ice Combo? Want to pick up another rod or two so I can have multiple rigs ready and maybe a spare to introduce someone else to the ice.
> 
> They have the Whuppin Stick combo on sale for $15 and the Prodigy on sale for $40.


If your loaning them out the cheaper the better IMO . You feel the pain less when your rookie buddy falls down and breaks your rod. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Turning to rain! Wtf bobber I thought you were goddards progeny


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Turning to rain! Wtf bobber I thought you were goddards progeny


Still snow here at the moment maybe you should move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Dropping in the twenties tonight everything should start to refreeze, if everything works in our favor this week, hoping to be drilling holes saturday morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RMK

BrodyC said:


> Does anyone have any experience with the Cabelas Whuppin Stick Ice Combo or the Cabelas Prodigy Ice Combo? Want to pick up another rod or two so I can have multiple rigs ready and maybe a spare to introduce someone else to the ice.
> 
> They have the Whuppin Stick combo on sale for $15 and the Prodigy on sale for $40.


I have a couple of the Whuppin sticks. With my limited expierence they have more than served their purpose. Come with decent reels. My medium action is tied up with a small jigging rap I m hoping to give a try real soon!


----------



## set-the-drag

Well being in the belt I would think I would get the brunt


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Well being in the belt I would think I would get the brunt


Maybe Santa put you on the naughty list or maybe Aliens?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

We’re in there! #Icelife is coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

You hardwater guy's should be heading to Devil's Lake N.D. Next 10 day's high's in the single digit's!!Now that's ice making weather.Don't google report's for Devil's Lake unless your ready to leave home. LOL We duck hunt not to far from there and left right before Halloween and the ice machine was already turning on then.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

The snow is really falling down here. Really has me longing for a long cold spell..


----------



## bobberbucket

Cash me in the shallow bay how bout dat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

35 and another 1" of rain tonight take the tree down kids Santa's not coming


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> 35 and another 1" of rain tonight take the tree down kids Santa's not coming


You also need to move.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

“Trust me I’m a weather man “ In my best Mickey Mouse voice. I says Were fishing by Friday then guess what everyone will be crying about.  it’s not safe wahwah it sure looks sketchy from my couch and on and on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> “Trust me I’m a weather man “ In my best Mickey Mouse voice. I says Were fishing by Friday then guess what everyone will be crying about.  it’s not safe wahwah it sure looks sketchy from my couch and on and on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m planning to find a pond or something Friday evening and/or sat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m planning to find a pond or something Friday evening and/or sat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it homie these Nancy boys are killing me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> You also need to move.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Won't be my first move lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> Won't be my first move lol


I’m ready to go to Minnie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

I wonder what seal ribs cooked on a buddy heater taste like ?


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> I wonder what seal ribs cooked on a buddy heater taste like ?


Get the gaff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Get the gaff!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll just Glock him to death lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> I'll just Glock him to death lol


Heck he will die of old age the meat will be tough! But I guess I reckon it’s better than roadside raccoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I will say this, bobberbucket and I have pioneered it a few times in the past, and he's serious about safety. That being said, there really isn't such a thing as safe ice in Ohio, we need to all think about what's going to happen WHEN, not if, we go through the ice. Everyone, please remember to take your spikes for pulling yourself out, wear your cleats, bring a rope and don't go out without your flotation device. It's also very prudent to let someone know where you are going and when to expect you home. And this time of year, it always has to be spud, step, spud, step. Conditions can change very rapidly and the footsteps you see that make you think you are safe might be from a different time, or in the case of bobberbucket, made by someone that weighs less than your left leg.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Good news just got off the couch and went outside to freezing rain way better than just plain old rain gonna slide off Waltons mountain and get me a DQ Blizzard


----------



## partlyable

Calling for 8 degrees wed night that should add some ice, hopefully can find a pond for Friday before the lakes get safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I ran across this interesting one man shack by HT. It’s not for me since I need more storage capacity but it might be good option for someone else maybe someone just starting out. The “HT quick shack” Has a built in seat which I thought was pretty sweet saw a video of it being put up looks pretty easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just received a text saying the snow has shut down my work projects for the day!  Looks like I I’m gonna have to bust out my spud and do a little scouting!#Icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I will say this, bobberbucket and I have pioneered it a few times in the past, and he's serious about safety. That being said, there really isn't such a thing as safe ice in Ohio, we need to all think about what's going to happen WHEN, not if, we go through the ice. Everyone, please remember to take your spikes for pulling yourself out, wear your cleats, bring a rope and don't go out without your flotation device. It's also very prudent to let someone know where you are going and when to expect you home. And this time of year, it always has to be spud, step, spud, step. Conditions can change very rapidly and the footsteps you see that make you think you are safe might be from a different time, or in the case of bobberbucket, made by someone that weighs less than your left leg.


You forgot a very important pice of advice when your the only ones fishing an area and someone hollers off shore “How thick’s the ice” The answer is ALWAYS 2”! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Just received a text saying the snow has shut down my work projects for the day!  Looks like I I’m gonna have to bust out my spud and do a little scouting!#Icelife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain’t gonna find much, all the snow is slush, but once that freezes solid we will have added some ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

bobber, you might want to take your swimming trunks with you...lol. but first and foremost be very careful out there and stay safe


----------



## BrodyC

Well the weatherman was wrong again! Last week I was planning my evening hunts for this week and today looked to be a great day high in the low 40s with a cold front move through dropping the temp to the 20s by late evening. 

Well as of today the high will be 33 and snow is still falling. Getting into low 20s tonight and low teens tomorrow night! 

Ice Ice Baby


----------



## set-the-drag

Everything around me opened up again


----------



## set-the-drag

I want to hit my brothers pond hopefully Saturday


----------



## viking

CHECKED OUT A SMALL POND YESTERDAY HIT IT WITH A LIGHT SPUD BAR IT WENT CREEK, CRACK, CRUMBLE GUEST I'LL HAVE TO WAIT FOR A FEW MORE DAYS HOPE YOU HAVE BETTER LUCK BOBBER


----------



## bobberbucket

Just came off the ice at palm it was about an inch and a half close to shore pushing 2 inches a little further out only went about 15 yards offshore pretty soft another day or so could be a different story didn’t fish it just took the spot with me and my pics.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m still out cruising around some of the usual I’ll let y’all know if I find anything interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

I’ll check the pond on the way to the deer stand tonight.


----------



## set-the-drag

Going to stop by my brothers after work and have a look


----------



## kneedeep

I'm going to call Lyman or pilgrim's village.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Easy Boys... still extremely sketchy out there


----------



## BrodyC

According to my rain gauge we had nearly 2.5” of rain over the past 24 hours. Which completely destroyed any ice we had on the pond. 

Anywho I am sitting in the treestand, it is swaying in the wind, and the top of this try is tangled in another try and every time the wind moves it they rub together and makes the whole tree quiver. It is unnerving to say the least. 

Hopefully the deer are moving tonight!


----------



## set-the-drag

Just looking ibj just looking I'm smarter thant the average village idiot


----------



## cement569

hate to say it but, saw an extended forcast saying highs in the 40,s and lows in the 30,s through xmas. that's not ice making weather to me,the way its looking maybe the beginning of jan.....who knows?


----------



## kit carson

Starting tonight the next 3 days is some nice ice building, will be in some smaller protected ponds by Friday, thus little warm up will not hurt us to bad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

.. And I took the last 2 weeks of December to ice fish... hmmmmmph!


----------



## bobberbucket

That extended forecast will change a million times. It’s about as credible as the weather man. I still says we’s fishing this week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I know this old SOB will

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I know this old SOB will
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


The weather man shall not stop us from achieving our destiny!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Odd question, do you guys think Owls bring good luck or bad luck?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BrodyC said:


> Odd question, do you guys think Owls bring good luck or bad luck?


WHO asks that kind of question in this forum?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Odd question, do you guys think Owls bring good luck or bad luck?


Owls are for sure good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> WHO asks that kind of question in this forum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool people who hangout in the woods with owls that’s WHOOOO  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> WHO asks that kind of question in this forum?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Bad Luck if one craps on you head.


----------



## REEL GRIP

Bobber... That ice at Palm Rd. will be ready by Fri.


----------



## set-the-drag

Depends on how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop


----------



## set-the-drag

Saturday morning I'm going to hit up the bonus shotgun action for literally 2 hrs then its pond time


----------



## BrodyC

Well unfortunately tonight this owl brought bad luck, but maybe it will bring future good luck?


----------



## dlancy

By Friday or Saturday palm rd is going to be a free for owl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

REEL GRIP said:


> Bobber... That ice at Palm Rd. will be ready by Fri.


For sure. if you were there today you probably saw my tracks. I walked out live stream on Facebook so someone would know if I died. 43 boat ramp area looked about the same but I didn’t check it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave if you want to give it a try Thursday just let me know where and what time.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave if you want to give it a try Thursday just let me know where and what time.


Depending on what happens with work I’ll be interested an ice adventure Thursday! I might get in a little more exploring and maybe some fishing today... IF I can get out from under mommas skirt. I’m off again today so I’m scheming up a plan as I type this.#icelife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I hope I get out today to take a stroll and do some checking. Fishing would be a bonus I’m just looking forward to poking around getting a good read on things. Yes reading the ice is a real thing. Unlike weather forecast which are nothing more than speculation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Too bad this warm up is coming. We were so close. Above average temps coming. Could be 50 by Christmas. So discouraging living in NE Ohio anymore for ice fishing!


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> So discouraging living in NE Ohio anymore for ice fishing!


Agreed! But luckily some of us will get to do a little ice fishing this week. Early Christmas for us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I need to find a new pink pig sticker! Maybe I’ll do a little shopping before I go out poking around . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Head north!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Head north!!


Pshhhh I can walk on water 5 mins from home might only be 6 feet deep and 2” thick but saves me a ton on gas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

bobberbucket said:


> For sure. if you were there today you probably saw my tracks. I walked out live stream on Facebook so someone would know if I died. 43 boat ramp area looked about the same but I didn’t check it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even if you go thru, you can stand up anywhere out there.
Stay on the road bed where it's a good hard bottom.


----------



## brad crappie

Too bad the human influence like keeping to many fish and state let moggy down!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Too bad the human influence like keeping to many fish and state let moggy down!!!


Yup no fish left dang meat hunters got every single one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Yup no fish left dang meat hunters got every single one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In need of fish porn, BB!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> In need of fish porn, BB!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry bro your gonna have to dig in the spank bank for some reruns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Sorry bro your gonna have to dig in the spank bank for some reruns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have my own spank bank if I wanna see old fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Pretty thin stuff at OSP & Campground Bay. This snow is making things seem iffy but it's kinda windy. I'm still thinking people will be fishing Friday morning. It may be on just 2" of ice though.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

lureluzer said:


> Pretty thin stuff at OSP & Campground Bay. This snow is making things seem iffy but it's kinda windy. I'm still thinking people will be fishing Friday morning. It may be on just 2" of ice though.


Checked osp last night. Half of it was open still


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Checked osp last night. Half of it was open still
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember what wasn’t open last night and so you can remember where it’s the thickest when you do fish it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Remember what wasn’t open last night and so you can remember where it’s the thickest when you do fish it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you not recall the beautiful drawing I sent you last night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

All these eyes watching I can’t wait to see them all fall in!!! The fish cant make it with all these guys keeping all the gills 5in and up! These peeps would keep all the 8 and better too! Can U say hears your sign!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Do you not recall the beautiful drawing I sent you last night?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> All these eyes watching I can’t wait to see them all fall in!!! The fish cant make it with all these guys keeping all the gills 5in and up! These peeps would keep all the 8 and better too! Can U say hears your sign!!!


RIP the fish here we come! My poor neighbors like fish! Can’t wait to toss them 5” redears in the bucket! And the ditch pickles to the *****!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

bobberbucket said:


> Remember what wasn’t open last night and so you can remember where it’s the thickest when you do fish it.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





brad crappie said:


> All these eyes watching I can’t wait to see them all fall in!!! The fish cant make it with all these guys keeping all the gills 5in and up! These peeps would keep all the 8 and better too! Can U say hears your sign!!!


Very good chance of that. I'll throw my picks at them. There's their sign


----------



## bobberbucket

Of course I’m not being serious I just like getting brad all fired up in the morning.. I wouldn’t dare throw those ditch pickles to the ***** I like them baked with lemon and garlic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Dang Bobberbucket -18 pages of replies so far and no one is even fishing yet! This might be a record long Bobberbucket post if you don't get locked down.


----------



## bobberbucket

Got my spud vex and pink pig sticker riding shotgun looking for trouble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Dang Bobberbucket -18 pages of replies so far and no one is even fishing yet! This might be a record long Bobberbucket post if you don't get locked down.


Last seasons post went a good ways and ended on good terms. Hoping for a repeat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

I seen that pink rod and thought I was on porn hub again lol looking good down here we do have warm up coming though but that's ok I can catch some gills till it passes


----------



## bobberbucket

Set up and fishing on 2” 1.5 clear .5 trash 5.5 fow and inching out.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Get'em Dave


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Set up and fishing on 2” 1.5 clear .5 trash 5.5 fow and inching out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got a pink pig sticker as well . Mines a lot different though haha


----------



## swone

did you ever know that you’re my hero


----------



## BrodyC

Checked the pond today and got a 1/4” of ice or so overnight so Bobber if you want to come down and catch some farm pond gills I’m sure it’s plenty for you


----------



## cement569

bobber, your the dude. I think if you had been born native American your name would have been.... man who treds on thin ice....lol


----------



## bobberbucket

It was glorious out there today! Didn’t catch anything missed a few bites. Had a ball out there tho. Ice was very thin yet firm made it 75 100 yards off shore without issue. Relying heavily on my spud bar and knowing exactly how much ice I need to hold myself which isn’t much. Ice was 2” 1.5 of black with .5 of crap pretty uniform. Should make more ice in the next couple of days could be looking at 3 to 3 1/2 by Friday in some areas I also look for other opportunities to become available by Friday. Our time is here and it may not last long I plan on being out again tomorrow and if I can find 3 inches I’m gonna have my shack set up and the heater on that wind like to froze me to death today!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Checked the pond today and got a 1/4” of ice or so overnight so Bobber if you want to come down and catch some farm pond gills I’m sure it’s plenty for you
> 
> View attachment 334157


Sweet picture!! I might be down for a road trip sometime!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Welp it’s nice cold and currently making ice! Hopefully it’s not nearly as windy today. Might have to toss the shack in the truck just Incase. Looking forward to spending some more time ON the lake today! 

 I need to find a local cigar shop or I’m gonna have to drive all the way over to the pipe rack. I was sitting on the ice yesterday wishing I had a victory cigar. I gave up the cigarettes back in July that might have been my first totally smoke free ice adventure. Anyone else going poking around today?


----------



## lureluzer

I'll be rippin lips by noon! I'm guessing there will be a few guys out at all of the normal first to freeze spots in the plx area. Probably headed to moggy tomorrow.


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> I'll be rippin lips by noon! I'm guessing there will be a few guys out at all of the normal first to freeze spots in the plx area. Probably headed to moggy tomorrow.


There’s definitely 3 fishable areas at moggy if the old plx haunts need a couple days. Good luck out there you might see me poking around if I make it over that way. Tear em’ up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I should say 3 fishable areas for very experienced ice anglers who know exactly how much ice they personally need to comfortably fish. Everyone has a different comfort level. It’s sketchy out there might be on 2.5 and then a few feet away .5 it’s no place to be without a spud bar, picks and all other safety gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I bet it’s singing right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Besides hip hop it’s my favorite kind of music


----------



## set-the-drag

I said damn it's cold! 5 at my house that's gonna add a bit of the stiffy to the water


----------



## Ohiobassmaster

I'll see everyone on the iceiling when it's got at least 3 1/2 inches thats my minimum but for now good luck boys keep the posts rolling in and give us some pics today to satisfy the ones like me who are still waiting to get out there ourselves


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

As we speak.. and remember, it’s not even winter yet until Saturday.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> As we speak.. and remember, it’s not even winter yet until Saturday.
> View attachment 334207


I need a lagoon report! May have to come up and fish the docks with you, buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> As we speak.. and remember, it’s not even winter yet until Saturday.
> View attachment 334207


Loving it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I need a lagoon report! May have to come up and fish the docks with you, buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s too early in the season for you to be fish thirsty for others spots .....jk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> It’s too early in the season for you to be fish thirsty for others spots .....jk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


StrongPersuader and I are cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Might get a little over freezing, but it won’t hurt the ice much. Hopefully it’s enough to soften up the snow so I don’t sound like an entire heard of buffalo walking to my stand tonight


----------



## brad crappie

Can U say an impeachment hoe down on the ice soon boys and girls!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Doing the thing with Evenrude58 just got my first one of the season!


----------



## set-the-drag

Jumbo lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Evenrude58 is putting whoopins on me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Because your using your wifes pole lol


----------



## set-the-drag

That ones a nice eater make sure you leave them by my side door not the front


----------



## brad crappie

Lay tape down than fish on top


----------



## bobberbucket

. Mostly dinks some keepers but we’re having a ball fishing 10-12’ of water 2.5-3” of ice maggots and jigs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Give me the coordinates, leave the pink pounder, your bait, flasher oh and make sure the seat is warm. Order me a uber to would ya


----------



## BrodyC

It got cold last night, like froze some slow moving water cold. Forecast calls for a warmup over the next few days though sadly. Time for Ol Man Winter to prove the weatherman wrong again!


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a ball out there today fished from noon till around 3pm caught some perch the bite wasn’t exactly hot but steady enough to keep us interested. Evenrude58 for sure caught more than me and the biggest at 11” But I managed to bring some topside. Likely headed out somewhere tomorrow gotta get this ice fishing in while it’s here. It was getting colder as we packed up so it will continue to make ice tonight. I know it was making today holes were constantly icing up. I’m for sure shack fishing if I get out tomorrow that sun shine was a nuisance today. #icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nice report. Thanks Dave


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> I’m for sure shack fishing if I get out tomorrow that sun shine was a nuisance today. #icelife



Yesterday you said you needed the shack to protect you from the wind, today it’s the sun. Are you ever satisfied??!!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Yesterday you said you needed the shack to protect you from the wind, today it’s the sun. Are you ever satisfied??!!


LOL Nope never. I’m just happier in my shack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

I don’t know if Bobber is smarter than the weatherman but he seems like a pretty smart cookie. He said I’d get my opportunity at a deer and sure enough, Tonight got it done with the bow. No more 20 degree sits in the treestand. Just wait on the lakes to lock up and get some fish in the bucket!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> I don’t know if Bobber is smarter than the weatherman but he seems like a pretty smart cookie. He said I’d get my opportunity at a deer and sure enough, Tonight got it done with the bow. No more 20 degree sits in the treestand. Just wait on the lakes to lock up and get some fish in the bucket!


Right on man now you can focus on ice fishing! Venison is a favorite for lunch out on the lake .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

set-the-drag said:


> Give me the coordinates, leave the pink pounder, your bait, flasher oh and make sure the seat is warm. Order me a uber to would ya


I don't know why, but this one just cracks me up! Every good salesman knows you never get the sale if you don't ask for the close!


----------



## BrodyC

The creek had about 1/2” of ice pond was closer to a little over an inch. There’s a chance I could sneak out onto the ice tomorrow if it gets solid enough. I’m dying to drill some holes!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> The creek had about 1/2” of ice pond was closer to a little over an inch. There’s a chance I could sneak out onto the ice tomorrow if it gets solid enough. I’m dying to drill some holes!


You better tie off to a tree and mentally prepare for a cold naked dash through the woods you’ll never forget! Lol use caution your way further south and we barely have ice I’m not saying don’t check just be dang careful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave and I didn't tear them up but caught some, I kept 6. Had my line broke twice by what I think were cats. I will be back out tomorrow afternoon probably at the same spot. Will remember my tacklebox this time.


----------



## bobberbucket

. 

Nice and cold just how we like it! Looking forward to another ice adventure today. I’ve got some stuff to attend to this morning so if I can get out it won’t be till late morning early afternoon. Best of luck to those headed out today lit flashers and lips on hooks!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Don’t know if am gettin out my daughter is coming to town today so this first rodeo I might miss unless tomorrow am! Jonesing to get out! I bet it made another inch last nite! Sunday might be the last rodeo with the amount of ice we have! Remember if u don’t want to fall in don’t tell the whole fishing community where your whacking the fish at U caching anything a couple of dink’s where at watering hole! Hey how thick is well not safe enough for your fat blank! Ripping and reeling god bless


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Don’t know if am gettin out my daughter is coming to town today so this first rodeo I might miss unless tomorrow am! Jonesing to get out! I bet it made another inch last nite! Sunday might be the last rodeo with the amount of ice we have! Remember if u don’t want to fall in don’t tell the whole fishing community where your whacking the fish at U caching anything a couple of dink’s where at watering hole! Hey how thick is well not safe enough for your fat blank! Ripping and reeling god bless


I love a good dose of brad to start off my morning! I hope you get a chance to get out before the warmup if not we ride in January!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

As much as I like fishing away from the crowds, Early ice demands NOT going solo., There's no way I'm venturing out without other guys for safety & security.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> As much as I like fishing away from the crowds, Early ice demands NOT going solo., There's no way I'm venturing out without other guys for safety & security.


I’m quite sure with The limited fishing areas that you won’t be solo anywhere. If it’s fishable you’ll have some company today. I’ll bet you find people at the nimi campground , osp , multiple places at moggy palm,CLR,43, You’ll have options and you’ll have neighbors. And knowing you you’ll have more safety gear than all of them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Boy that Stan the weatherman was wrong again! Remember how sure he was that we wouldn’t be December ice fishing. 

“ take it from me I’m a weather man “ (in my Mickey mouse voice) & here we are ice fishing and loving it. Ole weatherman Stan don’t know our lakes like we do or what it takes to freeze certain areas obviously! #icelife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

I guess if you call it ice fishing. Will only last a day or too and can’t get to the usual spots. So unfortunate this big warmup is coming. All ice will be gone and will be starting over again. Will be bored with time off over the holidays with no ice or snow.


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> I guess if you call it ice fishing. Will only last a day or too and can’t get to the usual spots. So unfortunate this big warmup is coming. All ice will be gone and will be starting over again. Will be bored with time off over the holidays with no ice or snow.


Around here these are the usual December ice spots. Even if it were locked up everywhere these areas would be heavily fished. The holiday warmup sucks but I’ve come to expect it as it’s been the case more often than not for awhile now. The only difference with this year is usually we get a week or two of December ice and this year we’re get 3-4 days if we’re lucky. Hopefully the new year brings the big freeze that lasts till April!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I need a lagoon report! May have to come up and fish the docks with you, buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anytime, let me know.


----------



## set-the-drag

Bobber need a thickness report! Might get out of work early enough for a quickie if it works out. If not tomorrow it's go time


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Bobber need a thickness report! Might get out of work early enough for a quickie if it works out. If not tomorrow it's go time


If I get out I’ll be sure to post the conditions. Might even let you jump in my shack for that quickie provided you bring me a cold one if you catch me out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

I highly recommend a plank if anyone is going to campground bay. Or tall waterproof boots. And of course a spud.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> If I get out I’ll be sure to post the conditions. Might even let you jump in my shack for that quickie provided you bring me a cold one if you catch me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd do anything to get in the bobber magic shack for a quickie hahahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know I would big boy


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> You know I would big boy





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nauti cat

Be safe and catch them fish, I will be in S.C. recouping from bilateral knee. I will probably fish soft water from my bros toon, oh well fishin is fishin


----------



## set-the-drag

Who knows maybe tomorrow I'll bag a 12 point and won't have time to go or at least I hope


----------



## bobberbucket

In my happy place #icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sitting on 3.5” that was 2.5 yesterday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Shweet


----------



## bobberbucket

Took me a while and a little hole happen but I finally harpooned me a whale today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Man you are a pig attraction


----------



## bobberbucket

Getting better and they’re all about this electric perch Forge minnow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Can you take a good picture of it? I'm curious what gets them hogs!


----------



## set-the-drag

Lol dude what did you do spud that hole out? Doesn't look like a auger hole


----------



## jjanda

Where's the safest spot on mogi to stop for a after work quickie? I'm definitely not a veteran on the ice. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Lol dude what did you do spud that hole out? Doesn't look like a auger hole


Yes I spudded the hole I don’t bring my auger out when I don’t need too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

. Trophy ditch pickle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

set-the-drag said:


> Lol dude what did you do spud that hole out? Doesn't look like a auger hole


Who needs an auger when the ice is thin. . You could probably knock a hole through the ice by using your heel


----------



## set-the-drag

My ass would go through walking on it


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> . Trophy ditch pickle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a giant largie!


----------



## set-the-drag

You just have gigantic hands right hahah


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> My ass would go through walking on it


There’s a 300 pound man Fishing outside the s the door of my shack I’m pretty sure you’ll be fine and there’s another 300 pound man about 50 yards away and then about 160 pound man outside my other door and we are having a ball with some perch! No worries about this ice honestly I should’ve brought my auger it was a pain busting these holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Gotta love it when you forget things that make life easier


----------



## partlyable

Made it out pond fishing for an hour today. 3-3.5 inches. Caught 1 ditch pickle.









Loving the perch pictures bobber!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> There’s a 300 pound man Fishing outside the s the door of my shack I’m pretty sure you’ll be fine and there’s another 300 pound man about 50 yards away and then about 160 pound man outside my other door and we are having a ball with some perch! No worries about this ice honestly I should’ve brought my auger it was a pain busting these holes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is BigEric out there with you??


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Is BigEric out there with you??


He most certainly was he was the fatty 50 yards away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

And swone came out and Evenrude58 and jjanda and IceHoleDestroyer. Met a lot of other folks fishing today as well. Tapatalk says I gotta wait till next month or buy a membership to post any more pics. I’ll upload some pictures later from my browser. I was 2.5 -3.5 mostly 3-3.5 hard as a wedding night! Took home a nice meal. Had a ton of laughs! A win is a win and us icenuts are winning!#icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

partlyable said:


> Made it out pond fishing for an hour today. 3-3.5 inches. Caught 1 ditch pickle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the perch pictures bobber!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on man glad you got out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> And swone came out and Evenrude58 and jjanda and IceHoleDestroyer. Met a lot of other folks fishing today as well. Tapatalk says I gotta wait till next month or but a membership to post any more pics. I’ll upload some pictures later from my browser. I was 2.5 -3.5 mostly 3-3.5 hard as a wedding night! Took home a nice meal. Had a ton of laughs! A win is a win and us icenuts are winning!#icelife
> So 2.5 inch and 3.5 inch on a wedding night is no good. . Get some blue pills. Hahahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

So 2.5 inch and 3-3.5 inch is not hard on a wedding night.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> So 2.5 inch and 3-3.5 inch is not hard on a wedding night.


It’s already been thoroughly proven that you don’t have a clue about what you’re talking about. When it comes our local ice. I actually walked on it and caught fish on it with many others. while you sat around on the couch today. posted in accurate report of conditions which is actually something useful for people who actually ice fish which is obviously not you. You’re not even a good troll you’ve been trolling this post here for about a month now and you ain’t got nothing yet and you ain’t gonna. We’re all laughing at you. You were even a laughable topic of conversation on the ice today you are a joke thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Nice, I’m glad that you guys got to feed the addiction. Enjoy that meal BB. No joy on the ice in Union County. Only about 1” on my ponds.


----------



## 82441

DBV said:


> I guess if you call it ice fishing. Will only last a day or too and can’t get to the usual spots. So unfortunate this big warmup is coming. All ice will be gone and will be starting over again. Will be bored with time off over the holidays with no ice or snow.


Hey BUD. Look what DVB said. “If you call it ice fishing” and you liked it ? I bet your brown eye puckered every time the ice expanded !! By the way “ain’t” is not a word. I’m totally done with you. You Can’t make a friend. Enjoy the sunny warm days ahead. May God bless you. Merry Xmas !!


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Hey BUD. Look what DVB said. “If you call it ice fishing” and you liked it ? I bet your brown eye puckered every time the ice expanded !! By the way “ain’t” is not a word. I’m totally done with you. You Can’t make a friend. Enjoy the sunny warm days ahead. May God bless you. Merry Xmas !!


Don’t go away mad boo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

cant we all get along!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> cant we all get along!


Not usually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I have a feeling what ice is available is going to be a little crowded tomorrow, hitting westbranch at daylight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I will be out tomorrow! If u see me guys stop and say hello!


----------



## Fish2Win

brad crappie said:


> View attachment 334359
> I will be out tomorrow! If u see me guys stop and say hello!



This dude is ugly af!! Not fishing near fancy pants


----------



## set-the-drag

Just checked my brothers pond she was creaky but held at the edges might go tomorrow and pound some of the giant gills in there fingers crossed


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Hey BUD. Look what DVB said. “If you call it ice fishing” and you liked it ? I bet your brown eye puckered every time the ice expanded !! By the way “ain’t” is not a word. I’m totally done with you. You Can’t make a friend. Enjoy the sunny warm days ahead. May God bless you. Merry Xmas !!


....he was literally running around on the ice. Literally. Tell Melissa we all said hi and she’s more than welcome to join any of us in our shacks any time she would like


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Glad I was able to get out on the ice after work today. It was nice to meet bobberbucket, evinrude 88 and iceholedestroyer. Thanks for the secret sauce BB.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## crappiedude

I can see already this will be the best thread running on OGF over the next 2 1/2 months.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 334369


BB, I didn’t get any porn of that slob sadly. Did have a fish O perch today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB, I didn’t get any porn of that slob sadly. Did have a fish O perch today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a legit pig and you were a gentleman in releasing her.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Was in Columbus doing some shopping and swung by Cabela’s, they actually had a decently selection of ice gear. Picked up the whuppin stick, a couple tungsten jigs and a small Swedish Pimple. 

I’m ready for the ice!


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I can see already this will be the best thread running on OGF over the next 2 1/2 months.


It’s gonna be a fun journey with lots of fish porn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Great day today thanks guys! I was really happy for everybody I met out there at the Mogadore boathouse


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Was in Columbus doing some shopping and swung by Cabela’s, they actually had a decently selection of ice gear. Picked up the whuppin stick, a couple tungsten jigs and a small Swedish Pimple.
> 
> I’m ready for the ice!


Pimple was killer today I was doing all right with the Northland electric perch forge minnow. But was having trouble getting them to commit Swone suggested that I put on a pimple I didn’t have any with me so he gave me one and immediately I started knocking the snot out of them! They didn’t hesitate to commit on that pimple once the came up on it two maggots on the treble it was  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Felt good to help you out Bobber after all the sage advice you have given me over the years


----------



## swone

But wait until you get the invoice for that pimple. The lure itself was not that expensive but the delivery charge is really going to hurt


----------



## swone

My favorite post on this thread so far? When weatherman Stan said you don’t have any friends Bobber Bucket. I don’t know if he can count but there were at least five of us out there because of you today...And I’m not being sarcastic I really don’t know if he can count.


----------



## BrodyC

swone said:


> My favorite post on this thread so far? When weatherman Stan said you don’t have any friends Bobber Bucket. I don’t know if he can count but there were at least five of us out there because of you today...And I’m not being sarcastic I really don’t know if he can count.


Whenever we get ice back after this warmup you can make that six I’m gonna make my way up this year


----------



## swone

BrodyC said:


> Whenever we get ice back after this warmup you can make that six I’m gonna make my way up this year


You’re going to need to make some of that venison you so recently acquired into summer sausage and bring about 8 pounds of it with you. It’s a reason big girls look that way.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> You’re going to need to make some of that venison you so recently acquired into summer sausage and bring about 8 pounds of it with you. It’s a reason big girls look that way.


[/QUOTE]

I’m so mad I can’t post a picture of the venison trail log I got thawing in in fridge! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I’m so mad I can’t post a picture of the venison trail log I got thawing in in fridge!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Here’s the thing Bobber: you need to actually eat some of the food not just take pictures of it. That’s why I gave you all my fish today I’m worried you don’t have enough to eat because you are so narrow


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> My favorite post on this thread so far? When weatherman Stan said you don’t have any friends Bobber Bucket. I don’t know if he can count but there were at least five of us out there because of you today...And I’m not being sarcastic I really don’t know if he can count.


I didn’t even give the friends comment a thought I know he has know idea how large the ice fishermen’s syndicate really is. I love all my hardwater homies! I just thought it was funny he Ain’t like my uneducated hillbilly lingo.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Swone I’ll have the trail next time we fish! Look Santa brought me an early gift some new boots to break in on the ice in the new year!


----------



## swone

Dude, you have to be careful about feeding big ones like me, Next thing you know I’m posted up on your front porch and you can’t run me off, even with the hose


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Dude, you have to be careful about feeding big ones like me, Next thing you know I’m posted up on your front porch and you can’t run me off, even with the hose


My wife does want another baby shave up and I’ll try and pass you off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

I had plans to get out somewhere today. I noticed my furnace wasn’t working when I was loading up the crv with my gear. Good thing I have a wood burner because it’s still not working. Hvac guy coming Sunday morning. Maybe I can get out in the morning and nab myself a nice mess of panfish. Thanks for the detailed report on actual ice conditions fellas. It’s appreciated


----------



## Evinrude58

As usual nice day on the ice. They turned back on shortly after y'all left. Caught about a dozen then everyone left at 5pm. Go ahead and feed swone that way we can follow him onto the ice. Swone as a baby, lol. Made me think of the old comic Baby Huey. Planning on trying C-5 with IBJ in the morning, will see where we end up. Actually ain't is in the dictionary with a definition and considered a word just like won't and don't.


----------



## bobberbucket

Still below freezing for the short time. I imagine we made a little more ice last night or at lest maintained the ice that was fishable yesterday. Unfortunately I’m unable to fish today I know at least one of my brothers of the ice fishermen’s syndicate is already at the lake. Be extra cautious getting off the ice later in the day once it gets above freezing the shoreline will go fast. Best of luck to those lucky enough to be fishing the hardwater today! Lit flashers and lips on hooks! ☝


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Headed out in a few! Will try to remember and get porn for y’all today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Headed out in a few! Will try to remember and get porn for y’all today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Silky Johnson is already there he probably done caught them all. I bet fishing is fine as Melissa today! Do it up homie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

One grenade could’ve took out half of the OGF ice fishers


----------



## bobberbucket

were still at it it’s beautiful out here


----------



## bobberbucket

I don’t know why it posted 85 pictures I’m not used to this browser nonsense


----------



## REEL GRIP

Bobber.... Your spot is getting Hammered!
I haven't seen that many ice-guy's in that area in years. I was just out there.
Although, I bass fished very late in the season, and that
area held the most action, just before ice. ...Food Chain.


----------



## REEL GRIP

All this Porn.... I ain't see'in no Blue Gill... That seems a bit unusual.


----------



## RMK

Got my fix in yesterday and this morning. No big numbers but fun being on the ice. 3" consistantly some areas slightly more. Protected ponds west central ohio. Unfortunately with the warm up its going to be at least after the first week of January till I try it again.


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> Got my fix in yesterday and this morning. No big numbers but fun being on the ice. 3" consistantly some areas slightly more. Protected ponds west central ohio. Unfortunately with the warm up its going to be at least after the first week of January till I try it again.
> View attachment 334437
> View attachment 334439


That’s some fabulous fish porn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

12 fow this morning for about 3 hours. Ended around 20 perch and 1 largie. At one point I counted 10 of us OGFers out there. Beautiful morning will a decent bite! I gotta learn to start taking pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I didn’t plan on fishing today but it began with swone getting me all fired up with a text that he was already there before sunrise. I knew IceHoleDestroyer would follow shortly. I started to really get the bug but resisted. Short while later fish2win hit me up headed to town an offering me a seat with him. It’s just not possible to turn down icefishing that many times in one morning especially when it’s less than 5 minutes away from my recliner and all the homies are gonna be there! 
And I had a new pair of boots try out it was just impossible to resist. 
Playing the fish2win card that got me a shanty in the past I was able to convince my wife to let me out to play! Saw several familiar faces out on the lake Swone BigE jjanda ect. Met a couple new ones shanewilliams I think I may or may not have got your name right but it was nice to meet you had fun exploring. 

Edges were getting soft when we came off should fish tomorrow for those interested but your gonna want to take a board or climb off the dock. The ice after you get out a couple feet weathered the warm temps very well in terms of quality. Not even sloppy and hard as a rock. It’s gonna be in the 20s tonight so it won’t gain but it won’t loose too much. By tomorrow later afternoon it’ll probably be a different story. I for sure won’t make it out tomorrow so my 2019 season is likely done. I’m glad I was able to get in on the sweet December ice action!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hit my brothers pond it was a pucker maker haha nibbles no takers then my ass brother comes running across the pond thought for sure we were going to break through I M.F him up and down while he laughed. Shallow pond but I didn't think it was funny! Felt the ice crack and sink a little and I booked it to shore. But kinda baffled ton of monster gills in there but they didn't want anything


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I didn’t plan on fishing today but it began with swone getting me all fired up with a text that he was already there before sunrise. I knew IceHoleDestroyer would follow shortly. I started to really get the bug but resisted. Short while later fish2win hit me up headed to town an offering me a seat with him. It’s just not possible to turn down icefishing that many times in one morning especially when it’s less than 5 minutes away from my recliner and all the homies are gonna be there!
> And I had a new pair of boots try out it was just impossible to resist.
> Playing the fish2win card that got me a shanty in the past I was able to convince my wife to let me out to play! Saw several familiar faces out on the lake Swone BigE jjanda ect. Met a couple new ones shanewilliams I think I may or may not have got your name right but it was nice to meet you had fun exploring.
> 
> Edges were getting soft when we came off should fish tomorrow for those interested but your gonna want to take a board or climb off the dock. The ice after you get out a couple feet weathered the warm temps very well in terms of quality. Not even sloppy and hard as a rock. It’s gonna be in the 20s tonight so it won’t gain but it won’t loose too much. By tomorrow later afternoon it’ll probably be a different story. I for sure won’t make it out tomorrow so my 2019 season is likely done. I’m glad I was able to get in on the sweet December ice action!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I come play with you guys? Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Can I come play with you guys? Lol


You should have been there today! Looks like you’ll have to wait for the big freeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hit westbranch today, set up off Knapp rd couldn't quite make it out to deep enough water, set up and fished 8 foot picked up dink and I mean dink perch. Made a move to rocksprings road by the bridge, was able to find fishable ice in 13 foot of water had two nice hookups but couldn't bring it home. Just a fantastic day to be on some ice, hitting it again at daybreak. Special thanks to icebucketjohn glad I listened to you the kahtoolas ice cleats are fantastic thanks alot. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

It was great getting out on the hard stuff for a full day with the fellas before the end of the year. The ice caused Christmas to come a few days early for me, but not without being told that she wants perch or crappie for dinner on my way out the door.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got out for about an hr before sunset. Bunch of dinks but landed a nice chunk largie. Bout 4” of clear


----------



## jjanda

The bite picked up mid afternoon. Probably about the time Swone pulled in his driveway. It died off once the sun went behind the trees. The shoreline was pretty bad when I got off at 400. Bring a board or tall boots if you plan on going out in the morning. Good job Swone on spoting the cabin cruiser before it sunk. It started to take on water again after you left. See you all in 2020.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Spent my day driving along 71 looking at all the farm ponds frozen over and longing. I will check the pond tomorrow but I doubt it will be fishable. Oh well I have just enough patience to wait a little while longer.


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Hit westbranch today, set up off Knapp rd couldn't quite make it out to deep enough water, set up and fished 8 foot picked up dink and I mean dink perch. Made a move to rocksprings road by the bridge, was able to find fishable ice in 13 foot of water had two nice hookups but couldn't bring it home. Just a fantastic day to be on some ice, hitting it again at daybreak. Special thanks to icebucketjohn glad I listened to you the kahtoolas ice cleats are fantastic thanks alot.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You dirty dogs out playing with the big fishes! I love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> It was great getting out on the hard stuff for a full day with the fellas before the end of the year. The ice caused Christmas to come a few days early for me, but not without being told that she wants perch or crappie for dinner on my way out the door.
> View attachment 334459
> View attachment 334461
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice seeing ya out there again! I probably should have done a little more sitting and less ghost hunting but the urge to stroll all over was irresistible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Spent my day driving along 71 looking at all the farm ponds frozen over and longing. I will check the pond tomorrow but I doubt it will be fishable. Oh well I have just enough patience to wait a little while longer.


We ride in January! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You getting out tomorrow bobber??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> You getting out tomorrow bobber??
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Unfortunately no  But I hope y’all stick some pigs out there!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Probaly saw u guys on east side of 43 this afternoon while heading to Dumas to drop off my deer, looked nice out there. Nice pics..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I have to tell the misses that I need to add something to my Christmas list. Luckily it broke on the last fish. Lol. I had to improvise to finish the job.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

set-the-drag said:


> Can I come play with you guys? Lol


You should know you were always welcome! But if you think your brother is bad about making you feel uncomfortable on the ice wait till you hang out with me and Bobber! If the fish are biting well you’ll probably be OK, but if not we’re gonna be doing the thing like when you kick your foot on the floor and ask your dog “who is it?!? Who’s at the door” only we’re saying “what was that?!?” every time the ice creaks!!!


----------



## swone

Also I had a great time at Mogadore today. I learned some good stuff today. Every time I think I know something about icefishing I get humbled by how much more there is to learn!


----------



## BrodyC

I just realized Bobber was off by only a couple of days on first ice so congratulations!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well folks it’s already 30 looking like temps are gonna rise fast. Should still be a great day on the water for some. But you all better have an exit strategy and a backup exit strategy just in case. I can’t wait to see some fish porn and be overwhelmed with jealousy! The barometer is holding a little over 30 they should cooperate with a little jigging. Get that jig down. On the bottom bounce a couple times bring it up about 2ft start popping and twerking that jig. It’ll look fine as that Melissa to them fishes Do it up boys I wanna see some Oinkers today!  #icelife


----------



## joekacz

Look's like ,according to windy.com,the NEXT 10 DAY'S are not going to keep you guy's on the ice.But of course I have yet to see any reliable long term forecast with any reporting station.Was just starting to look good for ME with the ice getting closer to that majic number,for ME, of 4".Oh well once we get an arctic blast it won't take long.Drove the LaDue and Mosquito area's yesterday and both were covered shore to shore.The Erie boy's are reporting surface temp's of 34 to 36 deg.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Look's like ,according to windy.com,the NEXT 10 DAY'S are not going to keep you guy's on the ice.But of course I have yet to see any reliable long term forecast with any reporting station.Was just starting to look good for ME with the ice getting closer to that majic number,for ME, of 4".Oh well once we get an arctic blast it won't take long.Drove the LaDue and Mosquito area's yesterday and both were covered shore to shore.


I did find 4” in two areas yesterday but you’d have had to cross some no no stuff to to get to it.  Dang it joe I wanna catch up with you on the ice this season even if I gotta drive to skeeter. I’ve always enjoyed our conversations it would be awesome to fish along side you somewhere s sometime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I did find 4” in two areas yesterday but you’d have had to cross some no no stuff to to get to it.  Dang it joe I wanna catch up with you on the ice this season even if I gotta drive to skeeter. I’ve always enjoyed our conversations it would be awesome to fish along side you somewhere s sometime.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the BigiEric on one side of you and me on the other we should raise you up a couple of inch's. LOL LOL Same here Dave,it will eventually happen.VERY RARE we don't get enough inland ice during the season but it has happened.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> With the BigiEric on one side of you and me on the other we should raise you up a couple of inch's. LOL LOL Same here Dave,it will eventually happen.VERY RARE we don't get enough inland ice during the season but it has happened.


I like it! I remember the year I bought my otter I got to use it one time on some sketchy ice one day ‘twas a sad sad ice season that year. All my buddy’s blaming me for buying that shack and cursing ice season. Hopefully it’s not gonna be one of those seasons.I’m not buying anything new till it’s at lest 10” thick I got some new boots two days ago and look it’s tropical around here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I like it! I remember the year I bought my otter I got to use it one time on some sketchy ice one day ‘twas a sad sad ice season that year. All my buddy’s blaming me for buying that shack and cursing ice season. Hopefully it’s not gonna be one of those seasons.I’m not buying anything new till it’s at lest 10” thick I got some new boots two days ago and look it’s tropical around here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SO it's YOU causing ALL this !!! LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m feeling a bit guilty about it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

There's nothing like something new to destroy an ice season. We got out a couple days in december the year I got my vex, then never again until the next year when I got it. Literally no ice that year.


----------



## swone

https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/seasonal.php?lead=1

So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## swone

The "below average" temperature zone boundary is running right through my house on the map above!


----------



## Muddy

Our temps will be one extreme or the other. This coming week is going to be extremely warm. I’ll bet that we have a good blast of arctic air coming soon with below normal temps. Then it will probably warm back up and rain. That seems to be the new normal.


----------



## kit carson

Morning my off brothers setup on the westbranch hope everyone enjoys the day be careful. Bring some filets home for supper

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Go getum









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Go getum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Yasssss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

swone said:


> There's nothing like something new to destroy an ice season. We got out a couple days in december the year I got my vex, then never again until the next year when I got it. Literally no ice that year.



When I was in Cabela’s getting my new rod and jigs, I tried to talk the wife into getting a Vex... now I’m glad I didn’t. I’ll use my deeper one more year.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

First week of Jan and then continuing into Jan it’s supposed to be damn cold. It’s not done yet folks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> First week of Jan and then continuing into Jan it’s supposed to be damn cold. It’s not done yet folks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not by a long shot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Looking like the ice maker will slowly start back up next weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Seeing as yesterday was the first day of winter we are just getting started. To quit cursing the ice season do like me and buy used or buy new in the off season, Though I did buy a new set of picks and a new set of cleats the 1st of the month but I don't think cheap items count. Have fun today guys.


----------



## set-the-drag

We'll have 4" by the 10th. Bet me


----------



## bobberbucket

Ill say 4”’by the 8th! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Been out here on westbranch since 6:30 this morning ice is hanging tough, staying till dark thirty. Going to hit it in the morning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Been out here on westbranch since 6:30 this morning ice is hanging tough, staying till dark thirty. Going to hit it in the morning
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Beast mode! Get E’m and stay safe coming off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Some of the coldest weather of the year is on it's way here real soon...it's called muzzleloader season. It happens the 1st week of January every year. You don't need to look at a weather app to see when it's coming, it's not listed there. It's listed in the hunting regulations.
Just sayin


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Some of the coldest weather of the year is on it's way here real soon...it's called muzzleloader season. It happens the 1st week of January every year. You don't need to look at a weather app to see when it's coming, it's not listed there. It's listed in the hunting regulations.
> Just sayin


One of my favs! And I’m still sitting on a buck tag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well spent morning till night in westbranch didn't have any issues getting off, hitting it again in the morning. Had one hookup got him about two foot from the hole and he got off. New lure and forgot to change the treble hook to a size 4, my bad. Lost two yesterday still managed to take home a nice meal of some chunky crappies









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Well spent morning till night in westbranch didn't have any issues getting off, hitting it again in the morning. Had one hookup got him about two foot from the hole and he got off. New lure and forgot to change the treble hook to a size 4, my bad. Lost two yesterday still managed to take home a nice meal of some chunky crappies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your killing me! I gotta work tomorrow  Those crappie sound delicious
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Mine too but unfortunately my buddy and I decided we were done deer hunting after ML season last year. Something about those cold quiet winter days are just so appealing to be in the woods.
Oh well I'll spend them on the water.


----------



## bobberbucket

29 degrees here on my way to work.wishing I going with Kit this morning tear them up out there boys! I want to see some more fish porn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Morning my off brothers nest way to start a.monday morning trying a pond in the woods thus morning.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Back for another round this evening, morning was productive took home 7 nice gills and 4 slabs









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Back for another round this evening, morning was productive took home 7 nice gills and 4 slabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Kit, I’m convinced you’re up in northern michigan! Nice fish. About to hit some docks this evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Thanks bud couple crappie about 14 inch

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well evening bite was pretty slow one crappie three gills all returned to be caught in the morning, lol. Had to find a new way on the ice banks we used this morning gone, still strong three inches.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful

I have been on my pond the last 2 days.
Catching gills. Definatly doing some damage to the ice. Maybe one more day on this pond. 3 clear 2 white. Back shallow pond has 4 clear and 3 white on it. Will fish that Christmas Day.


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingful said:


> I have been on my pond the last 2 days.
> Catching gills. Definatly doing some damage to the ice. Maybe one more day on this pond. 3 clear 2 white. Back shallow pond has 4 clear and 3 white on it. Will fish that Christmas Day.
> View attachment 334695


Your livening my dreams! I love your posts great to see you posting again! I remember o heck it had to be 2007ish I fished an ice tournament at T’s long lake bait and tackle . I and several others were fishing the north side and I Had what I thought was a solid winning bag. I’m pretty sure it was you that Walked a muchshorter distance than the rest of us maybe 120 yards . And got the winning bag and the biggest fish! If I recall correctly it big fish was a fat perch and you had several of them. Maybe i got the wrong guy but I think it was you. Either way great to see you posting again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

nice reports kit, just watch the ice it should start getting soft and sagging, no need to go swimming. seen the long range forecast and from what they are saying January is gonna be cold. hope they are right......by the way I retired this year and gonna give the fish hell


----------



## fishingful

bobberbucket said:


> Your livening my dreams! I love your posts great to see you posting again! I remember o heck it had to be 2007ish I fished an ice tournament at T’s long lake bait and tackle . I and several others were fishing the north side and I Had what I thought was a solid winning bag. I’m pretty sure it was you that Walked a muchshorter distance than the rest of us maybe 120 yards . And got the winning bag and the biggest fish! If I recall correctly it big fish was a fat perch and you had several of them. Maybe i got the wrong guy but I think it was you. Either way great to see you posting again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I fished that tourny in 03, 04 and 05. Think I got 3rd, 1st and 1st. I miss that tourny had a bunch of fun with it. 

I am still around just up in Geauga county now. I still make it down to fish. Just fish erie in the summer because I work on the lakefront now.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Someone get the gaff! Just caught a walleye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingful said:


> I fished that tourny in 03, 04 and 05. Think I got 3rd, 1st and 1st. I miss that tourny had a bunch of fun with it.
> 
> I am still around just up in Geauga county now. I still make it down to fish. Just fish erie in the summer because I work on the lakefront now.


Yeah it was a good little bait shop tournament some trophies and a little money & laughter. I miss it too! My memory could be off on the years but I’m still pretty sure it was you. Remember the little fish trophies for smallest fish? I tried my butt off to win one of those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Someone get the gaff! Just caught a walleye
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know the rules bubba.  where’s the picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Morning everyone she sure is a foggy one this morning, holes iced over last night. Everyone enjoy your day I sure as hell will, hopefully fish want to play









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Morning everyone she sure is a foggy one this morning, holes iced over last night. Everyone enjoy your day I sure as hell will, hopefully fish want to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Do it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Safety in numbers.........I only see one flasher Kit. I'll be right over

Good luck man


----------



## icebucketjohn

The only ice I'll be on for the next week or so.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You know the rules bubba.  where’s the picture
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tapatalk won’t let me load pics! Very frustrating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Tapatalk won’t let me load pics! Very frustrating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You no comprende browser mode? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Tapatalk won’t let me load pics! Very frustrating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just smash your phone


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Just smash your phone


On it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I wasn’t lying! First walleye thru the ice in ohio on the season


----------



## allwayzfishin

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I wasn’t lying! First walleye thru the ice in ohio on the season



Mine was bigger! Lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 334773
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was bigger! Lol


Ahhhh you got me! LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Had a great day on the ice, fished with a OGF member maplechick. He was on some nice slab crappie I had a couple but was more tuned in to the gills. Have to get caught up on some fileting, planning on spending Christmas morning on the ice









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Had a great day on the ice, fished with a OGF member maplechick. He was on some nice slab crappie I had a couple but was more tuned in to the gills. Have to get caught up on some fileting, planning on spending Christmas morning on the ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Nice work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Had a great day on the ice, fished with a OGF member maplechick. He was on some nice slab crappie I had a couple but was more tuned in to the gills. Have to get caught up on some fileting, planning on spending Christmas morning on the ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yall out there killin it Fabulous Christmas Eve fish porn


----------



## kit carson

Wish you was there to enjoy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Wish you was there to enjoy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Me too. Someday soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Me too. Someday soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey kit! BB and I come as a package deal though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Thanks for the great day on the ice kit!!! Good time catching an good people. Ain't ice season great









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Hey kit! BB and I come as a package deal though!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Enjoyed myself maplechick was definately a fun day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maplehick said:


> Thanks for the great day on the ice kit!!! Good time catching an good people. Ain't ice season great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


 Them crappie tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

They got tour name on them bobber 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Something different










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Love it snag


----------



## bobberbucket

Merry Christmas all you hardwater junkies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

I all I want for christmas is ice


----------



## Maplehick

I is a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!! Hope every one has a great day.









Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Merry Christmas ice fam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Merry Christmas hard water crew! And the rest of OGF that lurks secretly hoping we don’t have ice so you can get your precious boats out I guess y’all can have a Merry Christmas too


----------



## kit carson

Well fellas I think this oldman is going to call it a day, caught alot of fish the last 5 days. Thanks for coming out thus morning maplehick, have a nice mess of gills to clean and a bonus 15 inch fat bass that's going to make me and the wife a couple nice fish sandwiches. If you get a chance pick up a halo spoon just a panfish killer everyone have a great day
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Well fellas I think this oldman is going to call it a day, caught alot of fish the last 5 days. Thanks for coming out thus morning maplehick, have a nice mess of gills to clean and a bonus 15 inch fat bass that's going to make me and the wife a couple nice fish sandwiches. If you get a chance pick up a halo spoon just a panfish killer everyone have a great day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You guys are machines! Nice work on on this beautiful Christmas Day great to see y’all enjoyed the fabulous December northeast Ohio ice again today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Definately put the hours in

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

How was the ice when you came off kit. 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Well fellas I think this oldman is going to call it a day, caught alot of fish the last 5 days. Thanks for coming out thus morning maplehick, have a nice mess of gills to clean and a bonus 15 inch fat bass that's going to make me and the wife a couple nice fish sandwiches. If you get a chance pick up a halo spoon just a panfish killer everyone have a great day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Nice work boys! I may have to invest in a few of those! Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Can't believe how it's holding up, still think it's going to take a beating today

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

I'm thinking this sun is gona be hard on it. Mite go check it this evening 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You guys are killing me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Anyone want to hit Medina lake tomorrow morning with me? I’m here now looking around and it’s 4” of clear. I’m walking around out here, just wish I had my gear lol. Stupid me.


----------



## kit carson

It was starting to melt pretty decent when I left, to all the fellas that didn't get a chance to get out I just put in almost 60 hours on the ice for everyone hope you all enjoyed. My freezer is mighty happy, lol oh and so is mama

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

If I didn't have to be back to work I'd be in !!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maplehick said:


> If I didn't have to be back to work I'd be in !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Didn’t anyone get chronic explosive diarrhea from all the food last and today? Someone’s gotta be feeling sick and can’t go into work! Lol


----------



## allwayzfishin

Anyone ever fish this river behind Medina lake? Might be some pike in here? Looks







awfully fishy to me.


----------



## kit carson

Maplehick see if you can find the name of that filet knife sharpener, need one really really bad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Could be worse boys. We could be spending the winter in the basement trolling the forums desperate for relevance failing miserably while eating mommas fresh hot pockets. Like poor ole Stan  Enjoy the hot pockets The MEN are going icefishing till mid March 2020!  #Thepartyneverstops #fishittillitsgone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

kit carson said:


> Maplehick see if you can find the name of that filet knife sharpener, need one really really bad
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Kit, sent you a pm an screenshot

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

About an 1 1/2 ago I drove past moggy and I’ll be darned if there wasn’t one hardcore hardwater junkie east of 43 out there riding solo. Good for him I hope he fills a bucket full! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got my backpack all ready for tomorrow morning on Medina lake. Gonna be a beautiful sunshine filled day Rippin lips in a hoodie haha. Can’t wait!


----------



## bobberbucket

Shouldn’t need to layer up too much this morning. Best of luck to those headed out today given the conditions it could be an interesting adventure. Stay safe out there and catch a bunch! And for god sakes don’t forget the fish porn!


----------



## icebucketjohn

As much as I'd like to join, I'll pass on the adventure for just a little better ice. Good luck. DON'T DO STUPID OUT THERE


----------



## bobberbucket

If I weren’t working I’d be all about it. Maybe I should work a half day and skate. I know if I were going out today I’d pay attention to all the details. It’s more about the quality of the ice than the thickness at these temperatures might be 5” thick but brittle. I like to call it alligator ice it gets a reptile like look on top and it’s smooth as glass one slip on that and it’ll eat you up like a gator! Cloudy ice may be rotten and have no visible danger signs trust in the spud and your experience. It’s definitely not the time for rookies out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good point bobber I fished all cloudy ice the clear was very deceiving, cloudy was 3 to 4 thick clear was 1 1/2 at best

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Good point bobber I fished all cloudy ice the clear was very deceiving, cloudy was 3 to 4 thick clear was 1 1/2 at best
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Only thing I don’t like about cloudy is you don’t get a visual warning unless the bad ice is discolored from the rest. ‘‘Tis the season to pay attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Again you learn from experience for sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

All about that spud it never lies. It’s never let me down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I see little nuisance troll is thirsty this morning “ Look at me Look at me” (In my best Mickey Mouse voice) “hehehehe its gonna be warm look at me” I’m dead af over here hope you enjoy this little drop of attention your getting. Drink up boo I know your thirsty!


----------



## allwayzfishin

The one thing I forgot is a plank. Gonna pay close attention to that shore ice this morning. Good luck and safe travels out there today fellas. Wish I had company this morning. Just in case...


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> The one thing I forgot is a plank. Gonna pay close attention to that shore ice this morning. Good luck and safe travels out there today fellas. Wish I had company this morning. Just in case...


Do it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I'm glad you guys got yours!!!! We didnt get any in here in cbus. I know they got on Indian for a little bit. But just to busy to make the drive. Fortunately I'm still finding plenty of saugeyes in the open pockets we have....


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm glad you guys got yours!!!! We didnt get any in here in cbus. I know they got on Indian for a little bit. But just to busy to make the drive. Fortunately I'm still finding plenty of saugeyes in the open pockets we have....


Your days are coming hopefully sooner than later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Gotem


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well, I’m heading home now. Spuddy says, no way. Lake has water on top and it’s to soft for this guy. I need pancakes now. And a steelhead sinking my float on the grand river


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Well, I’m heading home now. Spuddy says, no way. Lake has water on top and it’s to soft for this guy. I need pancakes now. And a steelhead sinking my float on the grand river


That fishing with water running all in your holes is for the birds anyway. Good luck with the chrome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I had a dream of ice fishing last night...... I got permission to hit a gem of a private lake I'm told has a ton of crappie in it I want the cold back


----------



## JakeL

First time posting to this thread and third time posting to any forum. I've been checking this, and last year's Bobberbucket thread daily for almost a year. I have finally grown a set, and decided to join the fun. I admire most of your efforts and shared love for drilling holes in ice. I'll get better at this posting thing and hope to add to the TEAM.


----------



## set-the-drag

Welcome aboard the S show haha giving the weather I'll be hitting ole mother erie this weekend. Gotta fish one way or the other!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

JakeL said:


> First time posting to this thread and third time posting to any forum. I've been checking this, and last year's Bobberbucket thread daily for almost a year. I have finally grown a set, and decided to join the fun. I admire most of your efforts and shared love for drilling holes in ice. I'll get better at this posting thing and hope to add to the TEAM.


Welcome aboard, Jake! Where are you from? Majority of us that post in here are from NEO. No need to be scared to post! That goes for all you lurkers. Share some pics or thoughts! We love it all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

JakeL said:


> First time posting to this thread and third time posting to any forum. I've been checking this, and last year's Bobberbucket thread daily for almost a year. I have finally grown a set, and decided to join the fun. I admire most of your efforts and shared love for drilling holes in ice. I'll get better at this posting thing and hope to add to the TEAM.


Welcome! I’m glad you enjoy following the thread. Feel free to share advice post your fishing adventures or ask questions. Looking forward to chatting with you and reading about your adventures. Welcome to the team! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Welcome aboard JakeL. I hope to see some more posts from you and maybe run into you on the ice this winter. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

Thanks everybody. I usually fish osp and nimmy. If you see a bay runner 2 good chance it’s me. Stop by, I’ll always have an extra bushlatte.


----------



## bobberbucket

JakeL said:


> Thanks everybody. I usually fish osp and nimmy. If you see a bay runner 2 good chance it’s me. Stop by, I’ll always have an extra bushlatte.


I’m a big fan of neighbors with extra beer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I see Stan Mc thirsty is talking to his imaginary buds again dudes a joke cracks me up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

They say a artic blast from the NW is coming the second week of January. Hope so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Weather is going to start changing in our favor 1-5-2020, from there should be on the ice soon after

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good when I get back from muzzleloader hunting It will be a game on!.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm getting pond anxious! The allure of big pond crappie has me chomping at the bit


----------



## Muddy

Ice is off the lakes around me. Junior wanted to try some of his Christmas presents. He got a bunch of dink perch this morning, which made him happy. He got a new Ugly Stik GX2 that is perfect for him.


----------



## Evinrude58

Looks like he was enjoying the day. Jake welcome


----------



## Muddy

This is the only kind of ice that we might see for a bit.


----------



## Shad Rap

Muddy said:


> View attachment 335159
> This is the only kind of ice that we might see for a bit.


I won't say anything about the natty light...can't be picky I guess...it's beer.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Ice is off the lakes around me. Junior wanted to try some of his Christmas presents. He got a bunch of dink perch this morning, which made him happy. He got a new Ugly Stik GX2 that is perfect for him.
> View attachment 335157


Junior looks to be a heck of a fisherman! If y’all every wanna play on the ice up north when it’s nice and thick. I’ll make sure to have a couple open seats if your ever interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> View attachment 335159
> This is the only kind of ice that we might see for a bit.


Nothing wrong with ole natty light! I actually prefer it to lots of others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Junior looks to be a heck of a fisherman! If y’all every wanna play on the ice up north when it’s nice and thick. I’ll make sure to have a couple open seats if your ever interested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BB is a good man! He will be y’all on the fish too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Thanks for the offer. Maybe some day I’ll head up north. I look at google earth sometimes and envy all of the options that NE Ohio offers.


----------



## BrodyC

Had to get a line wet and scratch the itch, headed down to the river and got skunked. 

Well I guess I can put some line on my new rod and reel and check the line on my other rod.


----------



## kit carson

Just put some runners on the floor of my trailer to protect it from the chains on my four wheeler, just getting ready for some major ice formation, lmao!!!
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Just put some runners on the floor of my trailer to protect it from the chains on my four wheeler, just getting ready for some major ice formation, lmao!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


It’s coming! Can I hitch a ride toward the islands in your sled? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You absolutely can brother 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> You absolutely can brother
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I really hope it happens this year for more than a couple days up there! it’s the only place I really enjoy icefishing for walleye.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

The day I know it's safe I will let you and ice bucket know, i want to be there when he gets his first pig. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

The trailer is absolutely beautiful! My trailer looks like a trash dump because I paint out of it.


----------



## swone

https://www.pashalake.com/

I have a couple weeks before my next job starts and I’m seriously considering driving up here. I went in summer 2017 and it is a really nice destination, completely “as advertised”. The staff was friendly and knowledgeable and the access to remote lakes is really amazing. It’s a long drive but it’s also really affordable, $69 a night for ice fishing.


----------



## kit carson

Swine that sounds like a killer trip

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

That place is amazing. My only problem would be getting around, I don’t have a snowmobile or ATV, the owner said snowshoes and gutsy determination can also work.


----------



## allwayzfishin

swone said:


> That place is amazing. My only problem would be getting around, I don’t have a snowmobile or ATV, the owner said snowshoes and gutsy determination can also work.


Steve, You can borrow my Honda fourtrax if you want. I don’t have a trailer and my truck is just too old for long distance travel.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Starting Jan 7th the cold is a comin! 10-15° below normal! Brace yourself gentlemen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Starting Jan 7th the cold is a comin! 10-15° below normal! Brace yourself gentlemen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell right!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philfish360

I am ready trailer all ready loaded all we need is ice


----------



## swone

allwayzfishin said:


> Steve, You can borrow my Honda fourtrax if you want. I don’t have a trailer and my truck is just too old for long distance travel.


I have a trailer and a decent vehicle...what’s your availability?


----------



## allwayzfishin

swone said:


> I have a trailer and a decent vehicle...what’s your availability?


give me a call tomorrow buddy


----------



## bobberbucket

This rain should take care of the rotten ice that’s still left out there. I’ve always thought it’s better to start completely over after a sustained warm spell. I’ve never been keen on ice that rebuilds on a rotten base layer. It always seems to go south super quick on the smallest warmup and can be very hard to read even when it’s cold. 
With the water temps already on the money it won’t take long to rebuild with a few single digit nights. 2nd week of January things should start getting interesting.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Onto Round 2


----------



## bobberbucket

I just had a sad thought. I was thinking I guess I’ll put the shanty back in the shed until it’s cold again. Talk about a bummer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc

It’ll be here before you know it. 2nd freeze is on the way.


----------



## kit carson

Have faith fellas round 2 will be here really soon, I refuse to take my gear out of my truck. The first round definately helped me tune in my gear 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Have faith fellas round 2 will be here really soon, I refuse to take my gear out of my truck. The first round definately helped me tune in my gear
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I’m only doing it so I have room when I go deer hunting. It’s still depressing tho


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

I decided to leave mine up still makes me pretty happy to sit in and day dream even though it’s in my shop.


----------



## bobberbucket

JakeL said:


> I decided to leave mine up still makes me pretty happy to sit in and day dream even though it’s in my shop.


Sweet looking rig! what kinda shack is that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

JakeL said:


> I decided to leave mine up still makes me pretty happy to sit in and day dream even though it’s in my shop.


The lights in there are sick. Awesome looking rig, Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Totally agree with the lights real nice rig, gets me thinking of adding some

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Everyone is showing off their shacks so I figured I’d show mine too


----------



## JakeL

bobberbucket said:


> Sweet looking rig! what kinda shack is that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the bay runner 2. It's supposed to be a 2 man but me and one of my kids is about max. The best part is being able to move with everything set up. 
I still prefer a bucket or a hub shack with a couple buddies.


----------



## JakeL

Can also leave my kid inside while I drag her around. Makes for a warm and happy kid and that keeps us on the ice longer.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Everyone is showing off their shacks so I figured I’d show mine too
> 
> View attachment 335443


Believe it or not I’ve seen similar setups out there. And puppy pals are huge in my house right now lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

JakeL said:


> Can also leave my kid inside while I drag her around. Makes for a warm and happy kid and that keeps us on the ice longer.


I like the setup of them but the weight is a factor for me. Fishing solo often and only weighing in at 125lbs I’m not built for dragging most of the cool shacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

The Paw Patrol tent isn’t very roomy but it does have a tunnel so that’s a big bonus!


----------



## Evinrude58

Hey if the Paw patrol would work why not have seen some wild things on the ice. Can't wait for round 2 as got a new (bought second hand as it was never used)in the box Eskimo hub I want to try out.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Hey if the Paw patrol would work why not have seen some wild things on the ice. Can't wait for round 2 as got a new (bought second hand as it was never used)in the box Eskimo hub I want to try out.


Dang it Carl it’s probably gonna be 95 next week now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Nope as someone else bought at the store so I am the second owner which means I bought it used.


----------



## JakeL

kit carson said:


> Totally agree with the lights real nice rig, gets me thinking of adding some
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk





kit carson said:


> Totally agree with the lights real nice rig, gets me thinking of adding some
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I have a leftover roll if you want it. I think it’s around 16’. Would gladly trade for a little spud advice. I am new to using a spud and definitely appreciate the technique. Would rather avoid getting wet by trial and error.


----------



## swone

JakeL said:


> I decided to leave mine up still makes me pretty happy to sit in and day dream even though it’s in my shop.


whenever I open mine up I almost pass out from that nasty smell of rotten fish slime and cigarettes from when I used to smoke. I still pop it up and sit in it sometimes...


----------



## swone

Oops


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


>


Notice how he hacked that hole!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That's funny swone I opened up my shanty and it smelled

like they filmed a Cheech and Ching movie in it, lmao!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket




----------



## Evinrude58

This summer I took the cover off my flip and washed it twice at the laundromat. Not putting that nasty cover in my machine. Brought it home and put it back on and set it up in the sun to dry. After it dried I waterproofed it and let that dry, did three coats. Also washed the sled out. Mine smelled nice to start the season.


----------



## bobberbucket

57 and the wind is howling here. Looks like several days they are calling for snow hopefully the projected temps start to fall. That would be great


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> This summer I took the cover off my flip and washed it twice at the laundromat. Not putting that nasty cover in my machine. Brought it home and put it back on and set it up in the sun to dry. After it dried I waterproofed it and let that dry, did three coats. Also washed the sled out. Mine smelled nice to start the season.


----------



## swone

I hose my shanty out every five years, whether it needs it or not.


----------



## bobberbucket

I remember my old suitcase shack stunk so bad I started putting it away with dryer sheets in it to help with the stench. That’s how I pack my hub away now with dryer sheets all in it. Now it just smells like Pineapple Express & mr snuggle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

bobberbucket said:


> I remember my old suitcase shack stunk so bad I started putting it away with dryer sheets in it to help with the stench. That’s how I pack my hub away now with dryer sheets all in it. Now it just smells like Pineapple Express & mr snuggle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great idea!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maplehick said:


> That's a great idea!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


It for sure helps. A buddy of mine turned me on to it. He says it also deterred mice from getting at it while stored in his barn. I don’t know if it really helps keep mice away but I’ve never had mouse issue and smells fabulous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc

It does help with mice issues. Spiders too.


----------



## swone

I would pass out from the smell if my shanty didn’t have holes in the fabric, so I technically owe the mice (and my Coleman lantern) a life debt.


----------



## swone

If anyone sees bobberbucket, we’re going to need to take away his shoelaces and belt, he hasn’t posted anything today and I’m afraid he saw the long term forecast...


----------



## bobberbucket

That forecast is gonna Change a million times. I’m not sweating it looking pretty cold outside here today!


----------



## baitguy

what I want to know is where to get some of whatever you guys are smoking that makes you think there's going to be much ice  a little too much Seagrams in Aunt Mildred's Egg Nog over the holidays  or maybe Peter Pan flies in your window every night  with almost 2 " of 50+ degree rain the last couple days, a few more of temps above freezing and Lake Erie main may not even freeze at all this year ... laugh it could be ready for the jig bite from a boat  in February


----------



## miked913

I'm still hooked up from Saturday. I'll leave it that way for as long as I can now!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> I'm still hooked up from Saturday. I'll leave it that way for as long as I can now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Always got to be someone to rain on our parade

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

baitguy said:


> what I want to know is where to get some of whatever you guys are smoking that makes you think there's going to be much ice  a little too much Seagrams in Aunt Mildred's Egg Nog over the holidays  or maybe Peter Pan flies in your window every night  with almost 2 " of 50+ degree rain the last couple days, a few more of temps above freezing and Lake Erie main may not even freeze at all this year ... laugh it could be ready for the jig bite from a boat  in February


Well for starters we’ve already done some ice fishing this month. In case you missed it. Also most of the time if Erie freezes it’s a mid-late January before it’s usually fishable from the mainland. I’m positive we will be fishing our usual inland haunts in January. So sit back follow the thread enjoy cause there’s gonna be a lot of icefishing reports and fish porn coming through. Between January and mid March!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Always got to be someone to rain on our parade
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Just another person who doesn’t know what he’s talking about when it comes to our lakes and the things that we do every single year. I don’t think they mean any harm they just don’t know any better. & they don’t know anything about what we do obviously. But it’s OK if they pay attention we will show them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The only year in the last 25 we didn’t get ice on our inland honey holes between January and March was the year I bought my otter in December. I’m still sorry about cursing all of us that year. I’ll probably never forgive myself. But on the plus side I was murdering crappie mid January that winter with purple and white tubes and orange 1/64th jigs. Twas a different yet fun winter. Not fun enough to want to do again screw that bring on the ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## swone

What we are smoking is the icky sticky of hope, the chronic of community, and the kind bud of friendship. Please stay and join us we’ve got plenty to go around


----------



## kit carson

Damn swone your a poet and don't know it, lmao!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

You are too kind


----------



## ltroyer

Waiting for the ice is tearing me apart but need good 3 to 5 " for this 250 plus guy .got 2 new rods waiting to try out but waiting on my reels I ordered for them.in the meantime I'll be out this weekend with the smokepole looking to fill my buck tag and chasing some crappie.


----------



## Maplehick

I really want to buy a couple of those jaw jacket tip ups. But I'm afraid we won't get any ice if I buy them ahead of time. Guess I'll make a last minute dash to Mark's when the ice arrives!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

It’s a precarious situation in North East Ohio because every time I buy something I feel like I’m jinxing the rest of us. I feel bad that I bought new treble hooks for my jigging raps I think that might be why we’re not getting any ice.


----------



## Evinrude58

swone I don't believe that new trebles would do more than warm one day by a degree. Someone bought something really expensive to cause this.


----------



## Maplehick

Someone must have bought a garmin panoptix livescope lol

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

It was me guys! I bought a vex fl18, new 4 person hub, Aqua view, lots of new vibratos, vibes, and soft plastics. Then to stir the pot a lil more I bought those studded tires for my snow bike and built a smitty sled. But I’m confident that by this time next month we will all be happily sitting on 6” plus of cold hard ice. It may be by mid month? But definitely by Jan 21


----------



## RMK

Maplehick said:


> Someone must have bought a garmin panoptix livescope lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


i am really sorry guys.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Worse case scenario, we get a group together and go where the safe ice is. Never fished Michigan yet. Lake Simco has some tanker perch ready to do the crisco disco.


----------



## miked913

I'm going to the keys next month, rented a 21' Grady White for 5 of the 7 days we'll be there. If anyone is going to be around Marathon in the middle of Feb. Pm me!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

miked913 said:


> I'm going to the keys next month, rented a 21' Grady White for 5 of the 7 days we'll be there. If anyone is going to be around Marathon in the middle of Feb. Pm me!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


It is so beautiful down there this time of year! And that is a really nice ride to have, best of luck and calm seas to you


----------



## bobberbucket

I have zero doubts that we will be fishing inland locally. I never speculate about Erie’s ice because That’s a totally different animal with too many factors. 

I’ll say this everyone out here saying we’re not going to have ice and they give up on the ice this year and all that jazz. I don’t want to see you out there on the ice when it’s when it’s here you swore it wasn’t coming you stay home pretend like it’s not there. I don’t want to see you out here acting like Mr diehard ice fishermen when it comes. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

allwayzfishin said:


> Worse case scenario, we get a group together and go where the safe ice is. Never fished Michigan yet. Lake Simco has some tanker perch ready to do the crisco disco.



Man I would love that. I don’t know if that’s in the cards for me this year though. 


We got cold temps and snow down here today, keeping the water nice and chilly so when we get those freezing temps it’s ready to make ice!


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> I have zero doubts that we will be fishing inland locally. I never speculate about Erie’s ice because That’s a totally different animal with too many factors.
> 
> I’ll say this everyone out here saying we’re not going to have ice and they give up on the ice this year and all that jazz. I don’t want to see you out there on the ice when it’s when it’s here you swore it wasn’t coming you stay home pretend like it’s not there. I don’t want to see you out here acting like Mr diehard ice fishermen when it comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Usually whatever I hope for the most, the opposite happens. So maybe I should polish the kayak off ‍♂


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Usually whatever I hope for the most, the opposite happens. So maybe I should polish the kayak off ‍


Just keep you ice rods ready and your deeper charged it’s gonna be happening up here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Ok ok, so I looked at the history of our winters from 2008 till now. I remember 3 yrs in a row that we had ice into late March. Guess what, this season looks identical to those 3 years of spectacular ice fishing. I was fishing Erie on 11” in a tshirt in March. So needless to say, be patient and it will come. I’m not worried one bit. But my girlfriend should be because I plan On having a serious ice binder, were I’m gone for a week at a time camping on a hot spot. Lol, I’ll be looking cracked out and all stinky from fish slim and minnowheads!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Kit....
I can’t stop thinking about Saginaw bay oh! Haha...man that was an epic month up there


----------



## kit carson

I'm seriously thinking about it and a few other options up north

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got the led lights installed and gear packed in nicely. Super excited to tow this thing! 

Gotta go get ready and ring in the new year soon. You fellas be safe tonight and happy new year everybody!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Happy new year fellas! Lets start the first couple months of the new year with some ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Everyone have a fun and safe New Years!

2020 is gonna be the year of ice!


----------



## kit carson

Happy New Year everyone hope you see you all on the ice real soon

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

If we don't get ice soon, I may have to join you fellas & start soft water fishing


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy new year gentlemen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Happy new years!


----------



## dlancy

Happy New Years ice fam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

My head hurts what happened


----------



## set-the-drag

Where's the ice?


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice chilly morning to start off the new year. I’m not even gonna look at the future cast I don’t need that kinda negativity to start the year off. That and it’s str8 BS! 

I’m sure there will be a lot of Nancys couch captains , wannabes and non ice fishermen that will continue saying it’s not happening. ITS HAPPENING GET OVER IT! Ice 2020 is gonna be action packed and full of memories all the way to mid March! I can’t wait! 

Keep the faith folks it’s time to bust out all of our tricks ! It’s the appropriate time to ice dance practice ,voodoo , summon a genie from your magic lamp , cross your fingers and toes. For god sakes don’t order any new gear! It’ll be here before you know it! 

Looking forward to enjoying the season with all of you Ice nuts! I’m optimistic that this will be one of our finest seasons. Full of new adventures and dripping with fish porn. I can’t wait #icelife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Where's the ice?


It’s on the way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Told the wifey I'm going to see our friends up in northern Michigan by lake superior.he goes after jumbo perch through the ice going to plan a trip later this month first of February


----------



## kit carson

Agree totally bobber it's coming and when it does it will be here for quite a while, I was fortunate to get a early taste of some ice. Put some tastey filets in the freezer, ready for alot more.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

New year. New ice!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep

Happy New Year fellow ice junkies. looking forward to fishing Spencer, East Harbor or any of the local lakes near me if possible but if not I will head to Michigan. I'm fortunate enough to have plenty on my to do list to keep me occupied. I love the forum in all its glory of fact and fiction. I also follow the Michigan sportsman forum and ice shanty and it looks like they also have unquestionable ice at Houghton, Caddilac and Mitchell. I have a buddy at west Higgins hardware that also lets me know what's up for big pike and lake trout. So until we get good ice I will wait like the rest and have a drink and chill.


----------



## JakeL

Happy New year. Thought I'd share some advice my 11 year old daughter just gave. She asked why I was sitting in my shanty in the shop and I explained my excitement and that I was praying for ice. She said all you have to do is flush a handful of ice down the toilet and put a spoon under your pillow. It's apparently a trick she uses when she wants a snow day. Might be worth a try, if we all do it????


----------



## bobberbucket

JakeL said:


> Happy New year. Thought I'd share some advice my 11 year old daughter just gave. She asked why I was sitting in my shanty in the shop and I explained my excitement and that I was praying for ice. She said all you have to do is flush a handful of ice down the toilet and put a spoon under your pillow. It's apparently a trick she uses when she wants a snow day. Might be worth a try, if we all do it????


Sounds like a perfect recipe for ice! I’ll start a nightly ritual.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

Makes more sense than the extended forecast.


----------



## BrodyC

Consider the nightly ice ritual done


----------



## crappiedude

Saturday's???
I do that every day....at least until spring


----------



## swone

I just booked a motel room for next Monday through Thursday in Traverse City, MI. I am getting mixed reports on Ice conditions, but I saw pictures of small groups of people out on Cadillac and Mitchell today. I'm about an hour away from that so if all else fails I can go there. Any experience anyone has with northwest Michigan will be greatly appreciated. Bobberbucket already started hating on me, so he's really gunning for The Silky Jones Award. The motel was $36 a night, I figured at that price, why not see what I can figure out.


----------



## bobberbucket

Just had a random thought it’s a leap year! Why is that exciting because we get 366 days to fish this year is it a 365!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Just had a random thought it’s a leap year! Why is that exciting because we get 366 days to fish this year is it a 365!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Are we doing the leap second again this year? If so 366 days and 1 second!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Are we doing the leap second again this year? If so 366 days and 1 second!


Seems appropriate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

allwayzfishin said:


> Worse case scenario, we get a group together and go where the safe ice is. Never fished Michigan yet. Lake Simco has some tanker perch ready to do the crisco disco.


I have been contemplating a trip north, because the suspense is killing me. 


swone said:


> I just booked a motel room for next Monday through Thursday in Traverse City, MI. I am getting mixed reports on Ice conditions, but I saw pictures of small groups of people out on Cadillac and Mitchell today. I'm about an hour away from that so if all else fails I can go there. Any experience anyone has with northwest Michigan will be greatly appreciated. Bobberbucket already started hating on me, so he's really gunning for The Silky Jones Award. The motel was $36 a night, I figured at that price, why not see what I can figure out.


Not sure if you Facebook, but Buc's Fishing Resort on Facebook has reports on Cadillac, Mitchell, etc. Seems like they had a warmup that damaged shore ice in areas. 
Care to share the name of the motel you're staying at? I thought about trying to round a crew up for a trip up north, kind of hated to spend a bunch of money on a hotel or AirBNB but that price can't be beat.


----------



## swone

It’s the seasons inn in Traverse city I booked it through hotels.com and that got me an extra 10% off. There are a ton of hotels in that small area and I’m sure they don’t have a lot of people coming up there before the ice is really well formed


----------



## cement569

well, I think we need to change the title of this thread from ......52 days and counting to.......and counting. growing real inpatient and cabin fever has taking hold of me.....COME ON ICE


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> well, I think we need to change the title of this thread from ......52 days and counting to.......and counting. growing real inpatient and cabin fever has taking hold of me.....COME ON ICE


It was only meant to be a pregame thread but it’s turned out to be the one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

oh yea, and what a pregame it has been. now dave reach into your bag of tricks and pull out THE GAME. All out of fish in the freezer need some more, my family eats more fish than a whole flock of blue herons....lol


----------



## miked913

I'm going to go tomorrow, I will troll with an ice rod or 2. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

New title same attitude! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

oh yea we are all deranged but.......we walk on water


----------



## dlancy

Guys,

I’ve been in denial for weeks now, but it’s time to come clean. I purchased a float suit on Black Friday in anticipation of good ice action in December. This purchase along with a few other small additions has angered the ice gods. My hope is that by coming clean it may bring us a polar vortex. 

2020 make ice fishing great again.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

dustinlancy said:


> Guys,
> 
> I’ve been in denial for weeks now, but it’s time to come clean. I purchased a float suit on Black Friday in anticipation of good ice action in December. This purchase along with a few other small additions has angered the ice gods. My hope is that by coming clean it may bring us a polar vortex.
> 
> 2020 make ice fishing great again.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I as well purchased a float suit on cyber Monday. Someone needs to arrange an IFA(ice fisherman anonymous) meeting for ice fisherman like u and I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I went on iceshanty.com and joined to try to get some info about my upcoming trip to Michigan, and I was thinking "they're not nearly as friendly or entertaining as we are..." when I realized that's probably because they actually have ice to fish on


----------



## swone

Dustin and Icehole, you will be given a penance to perform by bobberbucket when he sees fit. Be warned, these type of extravagant purchases exact a demanding sacrifice to appease the angry ice gods. It's not unheard of to have to smear a new shanty with peanut butter and release 50 starving mice into it to make things right.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Dustin and Icehole, you will be given a penance to perform by bobberbucket when he sees fit. Be warned, these type of extravagant purchases exact a demanding sacrifice to appease the angry ice gods. It's not unheard of to have to smear a new shanty with peanut butter and release 50 starving mice into it to make things right.


I’m afraid they’re going to have to forgo their flashers for the rest of the icefishing season to appease the gods.Sorry boys but we just can’t take any chances given the current ice situation   case closed sorry boys I didn’t have a gavel emoji so I had to use a hammer. Next up those who have ordered new augers in the last 30 days it’s time to be sentenced.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> I’m afraid they’re going to have to forgo their flashers for the rest of the icefishing season to appease the gods.Sorry boys but we just can’t take any chances given the current ice situation   case closed sorry boys I didn’t have a gavel emoji so I had to use a hammer. Next up those who have ordered new augers in the last 30 days it’s time to be sentenced.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So let it be written, so let it be done!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Yalllll must be crazy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Yalllll must be crazy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rules are rules 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Rules are rules
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re not my mom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You’re not my mom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We know someone who will probably read this would gladly give your mom a ring for me if I asked him to!


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll just tell him to tell your mom you been fishing on thin ice again and that’ll be all she wrote for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll just tell him to tell your mom you been fishing on thin ice again and that’ll be all she wrote for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Down boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Anyone herd from @Bprice1031 ? Haven’t seen Bill around in awhile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Anyone herd from @Bprice1031 ? Haven’t seen Bill around in awhile.
> 
> Yeah he’s definitely one of the good ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Anyone herd from @Bprice1031 ? Haven’t seen Bill around in awhile.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been stuck in a hole for a while. Where's the ice????????????????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Been stuck in a hole for a while. Where's the ice????????????????


Brother it’s On its way now that your here! It wasn’t gonna freeze without ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Been stuck in a hole for a while. Where's the ice????????????????


Welcome back buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Well since there's no ice, I'm going to drink BEER!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Well since there's no ice, I'm going to drink BEER!


Beer the standard beverage for pre , post & mid ice! I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I’m also going to drink beer until we get ice. Then once we get ice I’ll probably drink some more beer.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> I’m also going to drink beer until we get ice. Then once we get ice I’ll probably drink some more beer.


Just remember to flush the ice and put the frozen spoon under your pillow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey Dave, I got permission from the wife to ice fish on VIDEO!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey Dave, I got permission from the wife to ice fish on VIDEO!


File that In evidence cause she’s gonna regret it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Pretty soon that saucy local weather girl will be saying










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> Pretty soon that saucy local weather girl will be saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the heck is she? Is she ice a fisherwoman Or are you guys just posting crazy pics again.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

She’s our lovely fox8 weather girl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

I’m so lost with this thread! I just want to go Icefishing.


----------



## miked913

Melissa Mack! Jack

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I’m so lost with this thread! I just want to go Icefishing.


So do we!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

We gotta do something to entertain us until our flashers can!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> We gotta do something to entertain us until our flashers can!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The struggle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Fish2Win said:


> I’m so lost with this thread! I just want to go Icefishing.


----------



## bobberbucket

Found some super cheap champagne someone left over here NYE. I shall drink a toast to you fine gentleman first! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

If you leave alcohol outside my door for more than 24 hours it’s mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Cheers


----------



## swone

You know, I tried to post some constructive comments about going up to Michigan next week, but it’s been more like whacking a hornet’s nest. I think this is all my fault cause I angried bobber up by trying to get some ice time without him


----------



## swone

And it is way past my bedtime good night. I hope the thread is still open in the morning


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

swone said:


> And it is way past my bedtime good night. I hope the thread is still open in the morning


This one will be! I did extensive research today myself on going northward soon if nothing happens by the middle of the month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

swone said:


> You know, I tried to post some constructive comments about going up to Michigan next week, but it’s been more like whacking a hornet’s nest. I think this is all my fault cause I angried bobber up by trying to get some ice time without him


Hey Swone I can meet ya in MI next week ?


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> And it is way past my bedtime good night. I hope the thread is still open in the morning


No reason for it not to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Swone remember our conversation earlier about not running off with locals and getting murdered. I was wrong clearly that’s safer than meeting up with Stan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Surely there’s no penance to pay for a new ice rod and like 2 measly packs of jigs and 1 tiny Swedish pimple?????


----------



## Evinrude58

Hey Dave, seems like it is time for drastic action like sacrificing a virgin or a weather girl or something.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BrodyC said:


> Surely there’s no penance to pay for a new ice rod and like 2 measly packs of jigs and 1 tiny Swedish pimple?????


If that’s the case then there’s no price to pay for my float suit! Let’s go on strike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

He is talking like $100 which if on new gear is a punishable offense. You are talking $300-400 which just saves you from being the virgin sacrifice we need.


----------



## JakeL

Can’t help but consider going north. I have decided to call it Fichigan as my OSU pride makes me sick they have anything desirable. 
Would be cool to try the aquaview in crystal clear water. I heard Higgins is over 100’ deep and you can see your jig 20’ below the hole.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Hey Dave, seems like it is time for drastic action like sacrificing a virgin or a weather girl or something.


I’m fresh outta virgins it’s gonna have to be a weather girl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The forecast doesn’t look stellar but that’s gonna change 40 times. We need those lows down in the teens. I’m putting two spoons under my pillow and a weather girl in my bed that ought to do it. I reality I can think of 5 locations that if we got 4 nights of teens and one night single digit we’d be walking. We’re close boys keep dancing and all that jazz cause it’s coming!#icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

swone said:


> I just booked a motel room for next Monday through Thursday in Traverse City, MI. I am getting mixed reports on Ice conditions, but I saw pictures of small groups of people out on Cadillac and Mitchell today. I'm about an hour away from that so if all else fails I can go there. Any experience anyone has with northwest Michigan will be greatly appreciated. Bobberbucket already started hating on me, so he's really gunning for The Silky Jones Award. The motel was $36 a night, I figured at that price, why not see what I can figure out.



Swone if you could keep us updated on what you find it would be greatly appreciated. A few buddies and I are headed that way the 10th through the 13th or 14th. Well it's that or NY somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## Eyes on te ice

bobberbucket said:


> If you leave alcohol outside my door for more than 24 hours it’s mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that 24 hrs. or 2 - 4 hours?


----------



## bobberbucket

Eyes on te ice said:


> Is that 24 hrs. or 2 - 4 hours?


2-4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

I see swoone warming up to the locals on iceshanty he's trucker smoove


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> I see swoone warming up to the locals on iceshanty he's trucker smoove


I was just giving him safety warnings about running off with strangers up in the northland and getting murdered. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

But then I saw a real life likely serial killer offered to meet him on here. He’s probably much safer with the strangers up north. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> If we had ice and Michigan didn't Ohio would build a wall to keep'm out


Your dang right we would call up the national guard!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Plus I can totally understand with all that good ice I’m sure the fishermen are all in secrecy mode. Little circles of trust passing info. Cant blame them I know how it gets around here once it’s good enough for the masses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Just got off the phone with Swone lol I’m giving him some gps cords to all the Michigan lakes I tournament fish. Hopefully he doesn’t let me down. Fish porn to follow next week


----------



## miked913

Well it was some straight up guessing on line out & depth and I'm not sure I can replicate but it did work once!!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

miked913 said:


> Well it was some straight up guessing on line out & depth and I'm not sure I can replicate but it did work once!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Hell yeah! He wasn’t lying folks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Well it was some straight up guessing on line out & depth and I'm not sure I can replicate but it did work once!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


   You are the man!........ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

It looks so cute in the rod holders!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

We have 12 (2) limits there are 3 of us, just pulled a 2nd fish on the ice rod, what a ball!!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

I have no idea why they're side ways, same way I've always posted????

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> I have no idea why they're side ways, same way I've always posted????
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Who cares y’all are killin it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

That’s gotta be a great fight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

bobberbucket said:


> That’s gotta be a great fight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just straight up giggles the whole way in!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

miked913 said:


> I have no idea why they're side ways, same way I've always posted????
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


He's worried about the side ways pics and I'm turning my phone to see the pic where's the problem ? Lol


----------



## Evinrude58

Phone may be ok but I use a laptop not as easy to turn.

Dave I did some checking and to do the sacrifice right you need to use an active volcano. The earliest date I can find open for sacrifices is at The one in New Zealand and that isn't till the 24th.


----------



## swone

miked913 said:


> Well it was some straight up guessing on line out & depth and I'm not sure I can replicate but it did work once!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I need to be able to like this 15 more times!!! I was just up there with my kids at the science center and we were all regretting not having the boat!


----------



## swone

I'm still up in the air about Michigan, I don't know that there's any fishable ice up there. Part of it is a cultural difference: my "fishable ice" is a whole heck of a lot thinner than theirs. I have until Sunday to cancel my reservation and if Cadillac and Mitchell are the only game available I'm going to go to work next week and go north later in the month.


----------



## swone

Fast forward to me walking off in the woods with some guy I just met at a bait shop at some godforsaken spot in rural Michigan saying "What the heck do you need that taser for?"


----------



## swone

Cadillac and Mitchell have been described to me by many people knowledgable about Michigan as the OSP/Palm Rd of Michigan. Pass.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Fast forward to me walking off in the woods with some guy I just met at a bait shop at some godforsaken spot in rural Michigan saying "What the heck do you need that taser for?"


Still safer than going with Stan. Don’t be so tense it might be a good pain Que banjos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Tinknocker1 said:


> I see swoone warming up to the locals on iceshanty he's trucker smoove


I never knew how much I need that extra "o" in my screen name until this exact second.


----------



## Tinknocker1

swone said:


> I never knew how much I need that extra "o" in my screen name until this exact second.


You seen what I did there didn't you ? It changes the dynamics of the thread that's puter slang something you can't learn wasting your parents money in meteorologist school


----------



## miked913

I wish I could figure out how to get these videos to post, I have some good stuff reeling in these walleyes on ice gear. It was pretty good today although ice free.....









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

miked913 said:


> I wish I could figure out how to get these videos to post, I have some good stuff reeling in these walleyes on ice gear. It was pretty good today although ice free.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Nice work! Let us ice fisherman know when the fish fry is and we will be there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Hey if there were ice to be had, I'd be there. Just trying to make lemonade!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

miked913 said:


> I wish I could figure out how to get these videos to post, I have some good stuff reeling in these walleyes on ice gear. It was pretty good today although ice free.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Good job on the walleyes. Congratulations!


----------



## swone

miked913 said:


> I wish I could figure out how to get these videos to post, I have some good stuff reeling in these walleyes on ice gear. It was pretty good today although ice free.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Not to be splitting hairs, your boat looks like an amazing ride, but that live well is the size of my lunch pail!!! What up with that? It actually looks like the live bait well in the stern of most of the saltwater boats I would fish out of in Jax.


----------



## miked913

swone said:


> Not to be splitting hairs, your boat looks like an amazing ride, but that live well is the size of my lunch pail!!! What up with that? It actually looks like the live bait well in the stern of most of the saltwater boats I would fish out of in Jax.


No sweat man, it is only 20 gal. It is a blue water ocean boat, and that is the bait well, the fish boxes I have stuffed with a thousand crankbaits and other gear. There are 18 pretty nice walleye in there though. When I tournament fish it keeps 5 alive just fine, haven't weighed a dead one yet.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

well guess im gonna get out the long rod and hit a few old haunts in plx where I have found crappie and gills in past no ice winters. just gotta scratch that itch, wont be till sunday though got a busy day tomorro


----------



## swone

Just talked to a guide on Leelanau and he said I should cancel so I did. He said there were marginal conditions to fish some small lakes.


----------



## allwayzfishin

All hunkered down for the evening with a crackling fire, 100proof whiskey, steaks ready for the grill, a beautiful woman on her way and of course some good football games! Cheers to my deranged ice anglers out there in wonder wonder land....


----------



## kit carson

Sounds like a good time Adam but I would rather be sitting on some ice buddy, have your girlfriend do the ice dance for us. Anything to help us would be appreciated, thank you very much!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

We all know that we need an ice fix soon. I'm getting grumpy along with everyone else! But do we need to take cheap shots at each other? Doesn't make these ice less times any more enjoyable 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maplehick said:


> We all know that we need an ice fix soon. I'm getting grumpy along with everyone else! But do we need to take cheap shots at each other? Doesn't make these ice less times any more enjoyable
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Must have missed some things while I’ve been off playing in the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 336449


Hate hate hate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Poof!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well the forecast continues to look ugly . Although did like seeing that low of 19 on Wednesday but we need several more of those nights and some single digit nights as well. I’m still confident we will be fishing starting this month and continuing till mid March. It’s coming!!!

Freeze them spoons summon a genie do the dance make the sacrifice cross them fingers and toes we need all the help we can get and for god sakes Don’t purchase anymore new gear!. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This is beyond accurate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

While scouring the Internet for some tricks or witchcraft or odd things we could do to bring on some ice. I found this little potion. I also found something else about opening up the freezer and screaming freeze inside of it. 

As you can tell I’m super bored and I wish I was Ice Fishing right now. I’d bust out my waders & the long run but I’m afraid that might anger the ice gods.. I’m not taking any chances.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

On the one hand if I attempt to get all my open water gear ready it may mean the ice will come back, on the other hand it may anger the ice gods and make it stay away. 

I am torn.


----------



## bobberbucket

Every morning I wake up and check the weather today isn’t much different than yesterday except the low of 17 tomorrow. I’m not discouraged I believe it’s coming! 

Since theres no hardwater to walk on YET. Now is a good time to do some research like take a boat ride looking for structure or areas holding large concentrations of specific fish that may be beneficial to your up coming ice adventures. 
It’s nice to have a lot of options when the good ice comes otherwise you’ll be drilling aimless holes hoping to get lucky or following the bent rods with the masses stacked in a shanty town. 

It’s better to have a game plan with lots of options that way you can be flexible in your approach. Nows Also a great time for fishing shallow bays with micro plastics and live bait to find out which ones are holding the fish before the freeze. 
It’s a good time to checkout deep water near shore as well. Knowing where the fish were before the freeze will save you a bunch of time tracking them down WHEN it comes. 

I may go out and do some research myself today if I can get away. If I were out In my boat today I’d be dropping a pin on every hump, stump , brush pile, rock pile ,drop off, bottom transition I could find. 

It’s also a good time to play around with any home-aid lure ideas you might have I know I’m gonna make a few jigs an spoons to pass the time. What are yall doing to pass the time? 

I’m going stir crazy’s waiting in the freeze . I hope it gets here SOONER than later! Fingers crossed!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> On the one hand if I attempt to get all my open water gear ready it may mean the ice will come back, on the other hand it may anger the ice gods and make it stay away.
> 
> I am torn.


Bust out that long rod until the temps drop! FISHING IS ALWAYS THE ANSWER.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Another week of Flacid Water... ARGHHHHHH.


----------



## crappiedude

I was going to order a new trolling motor for my boat sometime in late winter or early spring.
If conditions don't improve for you guys I may move that purchase date up some. I'm sure that will bring back some of those miserable cold temps.
One concern is the purchase could cause severe flooding like we had last spring, then no one can get out.
I feel your guys pain.
What to do....what to do.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I was going to order a new trolling motor for my boat sometime in late winter or early spring.
> If conditions don't improve for you guys I may move that purchase date up some. I'm sure that will bring back some of those miserable cold temps.
> One concern is the purchase could cause severe flooding like we had last spring, then no one can get out.
> I feel your guys pain.
> What to do....what to do.


Buy the motor! Heck buy a new boat we will take all the help we can get! In trade I’ll buy some of the most expensive rain gear I can find in March to insure that it’s a dry spring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

NOAA is predicting 80% ice coverage on lake Erie this year for Jan-Feb.

https://www.cleveland.com/news/2020/01/lake-erie-forecasted-to-be-80-ice-covered-in-2020-winter.html


----------



## kit carson

We can only hope

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

It’s a beautiful morning here in Michigan!


----------



## kit carson

Glad you went swone enjoy your time on some hardwater 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

What lake did you decide on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

Lewzer said:


> NOAA is predicting 80% ice coverage on lake Erie this year for Jan-Feb.
> 
> https://www.cleveland.com/news/2020/01/lake-erie-forecasted-to-be-80-ice-covered-in-2020-winter.html


Hey I just read that and was going to post it as well. Likely going to be a late ice season but it's coming...


----------



## swone

St. Helens


----------



## swone

Plenty of ice cheap motel in town and good fishing. Trails end Motel is clean quiet and cheap


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

swone said:


> Plenty of ice cheap motel in town and good fishing. Trails end Motel is clean quiet and cheap


Nice fish buddy! How much is is plenty of ice? Just wondering. Keep the porn comin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 336603
> View attachment 336601
> View attachment 336599
> It’s a beautiful morning here in Michigan!


 I love you man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Get'em Steve


----------



## BrodyC

Brilliant idea Bobber, the lakes I planned to hit the ice in I usually only fish in the spring for bass/crappie so I don’t know their winter patterns. 

I may get out this week on the kayak and do some scouting with the deeper. Might take the ice rod and try and snag something on it while I’m out.


----------



## Bprice1031

Thank you for feeding the porn addiction. BB has been slacking.


----------



## swone

6-8” of ice, they only hit well early, I’m gonna get some rest and get back out at dusk. Had a big pike bite me off while gill fishing.


----------



## bobberbucket

All hail king Swone! I’m so pumped up for you right now buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

swone said:


> View attachment 336631
> 
> 
> 6-8” of ice, they only hit well early, I’m gonna get some rest and get back out at dusk. Had a big pike bite me off while gill fishing.



Way to go steve! Keep drilling baby


----------



## BrodyC

It’s a shame, Cabela’s has a Vexilar FLX-12 Pro Pack on sale for $379, but I don’t want to anger the ice gods.


----------



## BrodyC

Does anyone here tie flys for ice fishing? Thinking about making a few jugs to pass the time


----------



## icebucketjohn

Think ole PapaPerch might


----------



## Muddy

BrodyC said:


> It’s a shame, Cabela’s has a Vexilar FLX-12 Pro Pack on sale for $379, but I don’t want to anger the ice gods.


I’m no religious expert, but I’m starting to think that appeasing the ice gods might not work. The harder that you try to appease them, the warmer that it gets. I say break all the rules and buy it.


----------



## miked913

Muddy said:


> I’m no religious expert, but I’m starting to think that appeasing the ice gods might not work. The harder that you try to appease them, the warmer that it gets. I say break all the rules and buy it.


Reverse psychology, I like where you're going with this! I'm pretty sure you could go to any local bait shop by now and do a good bit of bartering on any of their ice gear as I'm sure they are sweating that investment pretty good by now!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## BrodyC

If that’s the case,.. now if I can just convince the wife


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> If that’s the case,.. now if I can just convince the wife


Tell her it’s for the good of the community! If she helps out the cause by letting u have a Purdy new vex she will be a hero! Play the “It’s for the children “ card if need be.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Tell her it’s for the good of the community! If she helps out the cause by letting u have a Purdy new vex she will be a hero! Play the “It’s for the children “ card if need be.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think I played that card too many times too soon :/


----------



## Maplehick

Muddy said:


> I’m no religious expert, but I’m starting to think that appeasing the ice gods might not work. The harder that you try to appease them, the warmer that it gets. I say break all the rules and buy it.


I'm in! 3 new jawjackers, rods,reels, and a couple dollars in lures should help scratch the itch!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maybe I’ll swing into a local bait store tomorrow and buy some new pimples. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You know guys I am going to take full blame for our dilemma, in the fall I went and bought a 24 foot enclosed trailer to hall the four wheelers up to Erie. So thus is probably what made the ice gods mad, sorry fellas









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Hopefully his Majesty Swone all hail King Swone! Will have some fresh fish porn for us this evening! I’m rooting for ya bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I’m still out here but I didn’t take any pictures. Not a bad bite at all tonight but not as good as this morning. The ice is singing very loudly right now


----------



## BrodyC

Does anyone here have the Vex FLX 12? Is there a major difference between it and the FLX 8?


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Does anyone here have the Vex FLX 12? Is there a major difference between it and the FLX 8?


I have an fl8se pro pac I can tell you it works everywhere I need. The 12 is virtually the same except with a flat screen and low power button. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You get a big difference when you jump up to the fl-18

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

They have FLX 8 Genz for $299 and the FLX 12 Pro Pack for $379 I didn’t know if the $80 difference was worth it.


----------



## kit carson

It depends on where you do alot of your fishing, it seemed my fl-8 wasn't very good over 18 feet of water and it picked up alot of interference from someone using one by me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

My fl8 has been fine in deep water up to up to 42 fow. When fishing sallow I sometimes have to use my S- cable something you wouldn’t need to do with the fl12. Buy that’s not that important. The difference between the gens and pro packs is the pro has a rod holder, battery gauge and fits perfectly in a bucket. Again not super necessary. Whichever one you choose will do the job! 

You’ll love Vexilar hands down the most reliable marine electronics on the hardwater. A company that stands behind their product with unmatched customer service. You won’t be sorry regardless!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Well I did get a Cabela’s gift card for Christmas I may just stalk them for sales and jump on one


----------



## lureluzer

Get the 12. The flat screen is well worth the extra $80.


----------



## lureluzer

I went from an 18 (no flat screen) to a 20 (flat screen) and the difference is huge.


----------



## flyphisherman

BrodyC said:


> Does anyone here tie flys for ice fishing?


Little scud patterns are some of my favorites......very easy to tie and very effective


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> My fl8 has been fine in deep water up to up to 42 fow. When fishing sallow I sometimes have to use my S- cable something you wouldn’t need to do with the fl12. Buy that’s not that important. The difference between the gens and pro packs is the pro has a rod holder, battery gauge and fits perfectly in a bucket. Again not super necessary. Whichever one you choose will do the job!
> 
> You’ll love Vexilar hands down the most reliable marine electronics on the hardwater. A company that stands behind their product with unmatched customer service. You won’t be sorry regardless!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you looking for a new job as a salesman?????????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Are you looking for a new job as a salesman?????????


I’m always open to hear an offer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I need fish porn


----------



## BrodyC

My one and only catch through the ice, came on the last day we had safe ice last year. 

Hoping to add many more to it this year and beyond.


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> I’m always open to hear an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





BrodyC said:


> Does anyone here tie flys for ice fishing? Thinking about making a few jugs to pass the time


What are you looking for dude ? I can send you a gift package just pm me


----------



## kit carson

BrodyC when we get safe ice get ahold of me I will make sure you put some meat on the ice!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

And that goes for anyone new to ice fishing, not a pro by any means, just willing to share many years of experience on the ice. Don't want someone giving up one of the greatest pleasures there is because you get frustrated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> And that goes for anyone new to ice fishing, not a pro by any means, just willing to share many years of experience on the ice. Don't want someone giving up one of the greatest pleasures there is because you get frustrated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Newbie here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We will definately be making some ice time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Waylon is concerned & unhappy about the current ice conditions. I tried to tell him he hasn’t even been alive a year he doesn’t know the pain of the struggle yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Didn’t take many pictures today because I didn’t catch any big fish, but I caught a lot so it was very fun. Just about to wrap it up and head home tomorrow, St Helen is a great place to visit and remember Trails End motel, he put me on a couple good fishing spots!


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 336795
> View attachment 336795
> View attachment 336797
> View attachment 336799
> 
> 
> Didn’t take many pictures today because I didn’t catch any big fish, but I caught a lot so it was very fun. Just about to wrap it up and head home tomorrow, St Helen is a great place to visit and remember Trails End motel, he put me on a couple good fishing spots!


Thank you for the much needed fish porn fix!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

swone said:


> View attachment 336801


Swone you have inspired me. I booked a cabin with powers lodge in st Helens for the 23rd 24th 25th tried calling trails end and couldn't get an answer. Can't thank you enough for leading the way. Hopefully we have ice here by then and I regret making the trip.


----------



## Fish2Win

kit carson said:


> And that goes for anyone new to ice fishing, not a pro by any means, just willing to share many years of experience on the ice. Don't want someone giving up one of the greatest pleasures there is because you get frustrated.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



I’m new to ice fishing and looking for a friend to take me out Icefishing!! No honey holes needed just some Icefishing


----------



## Fish2Win

swone said:


> View attachment 336795
> View attachment 336795
> View attachment 336797
> View attachment 336799
> 
> 
> Didn’t take many pictures today because I didn’t catch any big fish, but I caught a lot so it was very fun. Just about to wrap it up and head home tomorrow, St Helen is a great place to visit and remember Trails End motel, he put me on a couple good fishing spots!


i told you that dropper fly would work Steve.


----------



## bobberbucket

F2W a rookie I’ve herd it all now “No need for honey holes “ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kneedeep

Way to get er done Swone! Wish it was me. What made you decide on St Helens?


----------



## swone

Fish2Win said:


> i told you that dropper fly would work Steve.


That dropper fly was magic !


----------



## swone

kneedeep said:


> Way to get er done Swone! Wish it was me. What made you decide on St Helens?


‘I did some research and a friend very generously shared some coordinates. I tried a few spots on my own based on what looked good on the Navionics app and those worked too. By the way, the Navionics maps were incredibly accurate on the lakes I fished. I also went to Peach lake based on a recommendation from a local at the bait shop.


----------



## swone

3 or 4 people up here told me St Helen is their favorite panfish lake in Michigan


----------



## brad crappie

Dropper thing come on now!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Man this looks like plastic pitching weather  .Hopefully Thursday the pattern shifts into our favor and temps start plummeting to acceptable levels. I’m itching to get out I might have to bust out the waders today the long rod action in January can be impressive at times. Almost as much fun as fishing vertically almost.  FREEZE BABY FREEZE! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Alright alright alright


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> Alright alright alright


Man we gotta catch up on the ice again this season. I had a ball out there with you and Casey last year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

If this doesn’t spell ice idk what does. Start charging the flashers back up boys! She’s on her way back to return!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> If this doesn’t spell ice idk what does. Start charging the flashers back up boys! She’s on her way back to return!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesn’t spell ice but it’s a HUGE leap in the right direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> It doesn’t spell ice but it’s a HUGE leap in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you are right Dave, ice is spelled I-c-e 
And that in fact didn’t spell it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Well you are right Dave, ice is spelled I-c-e
> And that in fact didn’t spell it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Also I posted those backwards. That’s a 7 day period where temps won’t get above freezing. And from what I’m gathering in my weather world, the polar vortex may be getting ready to split, which would in turn send cold arctic air southward


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yep starting Wednesday nightlooks.lime it's turning in our favor fellas, won't take long to ice back up. Possibly sitting on some hidden mud holes by the 21st, fingers crossed 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

As soon as we get some good ice we need to have a ogf get together on some ice convenient to everyone. We need a good stress relief, meat on the ice and some beer in the coolers 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> As soon as we get some good ice we need to have a ogf get together on some ice convenient to everyone. We need a good stress relief, meat on the ice and some beer in the coolers
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I’m in. Sign me up as long as it’s not skeeter I’m not dragging no mile to hang out. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sounds good maybe your backyard (mogadore)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Sounds good maybe your backyard (mogadore)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You missed the first meet up out there! There was about 10 of us smackin some fish during the first round of ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yeah sorry about that exploring some new ice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

Hopefully the water stays thick and freezes right back up


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sounds good maybe your backyard (mogadore)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Ill bring some venison. mr buddy cooks it just right! And of course something to wash it down with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

I’ll bring some venison smokies..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

As long as someone let’s me know at least a day or two in advance I’m there! It’s like a three hour drive so I need a little bit of prep time. 

I think I’m gonna have to get the long rods and the kayak out third weekend we’re supposed to hit 70 on Saturday :/


----------



## kit carson

Let's just forget about saturday ok, lmao!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Thats it im saving everyones ice season. Im canceling the vacation i had planned for the 24 through the 27. If im not planning on taking it i know there will be ice for sure! And to further appease the ice gods ill put my ice stuff back in their totes and sit in my boat!


----------



## bobberbucket

Outasync said:


> Thats it im saving everyones ice season. Im canceling the vacation i had planned for the 24 through the 27. If im not planning on taking it i know there will be ice for sure! And to further appease the ice gods ill put my ice stuff back in their totes and sit in my boat!


Thank you kind sir. 


Sent from my i


----------



## bobberbucket

If you wanna go sit in your boat with some company Holla


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Anyone doing any good off the docks? I hit pymatuning marina after Christmas and the bluegill were stacked in heavy


----------



## Evinrude58

Kit, I am new to ice fishing too can you help me out also.


----------



## Tinknocker1

I want to ask a question but out of respect I'm going to ask BB permission first ?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Tinknocker1 said:


> I want to ask a question but out of respect I'm going to ask BB permission first ?


You have permission from me. We are all even round these parts. Princess BB will be okay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Hahaha its Queen bobber to you pal!


----------



## BrodyC

set-the-drag said:


> Hahaha its Queen bobber to you pal!


Im not an expert but I think you have to be of the bloodline to be queen otherwise you’ll always be a princess


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Hahaha its Queen bobber to you pal!


You should see bobbers crown. Truly beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Check I will take that as a no ! Thanks


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> I want to ask a question but out of respect I'm going to ask BB permission first ?


Ain’t nobody gotta ask me permission for nothing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> Check I will take that as a no ! Thanks


Pay no attention to these fellers the lack of ice is getting to them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

I know  I have my hands full down here I'm dealing with x dirty police chiefs dirty mayors chained off state park boat ramps I just need a little me time


----------



## Tinknocker1

If you get ice I would like to come up and fish with you guys and your certainly welcome down here !


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> If you get ice I would like to come up and fish with you guys and your certainly welcome down here !


WHEN we get ice you tell me when your coming and I’ll tell you where! I’ll have the shack sitting on fish with the heat on all setup and ready for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Just finished my power box up, It has a couple USB ports, a cig lighter and 2 12v studs. I have a cord to add to it that will connect to my battery charger. I went a head and snapped my traps this am, seems like most will be under a few feet of water for a few days if we get all this rain they're calling for. So I guess I'll continue organizing tackle.....
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> WHEN we get ice you tell me when your coming and I’ll tell you where! I’ll have the shack sitting on fish with the heat on all setup and ready for ya.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just knew you was putting me in the same shack with the rabied hillbilly Brad lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> I just knew you was putting me in the same shack with the rabied hillbilly Brad lol


Naaa I wouldn’t do that to ya. I want you to be able to take some fish home.  Unless your looking for an education about the “GD meat hunters” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Naaa I wouldn’t do that to ya. I want you to be able to take some fish home.  Unless your looking for an education about the “GD meat hunters”
> I was kidding about Brad I would fish with him I will break the ice so to speak with cheap Mexican beer and Tequila I will have him chunk up a few adult male gills for ceveche


----------



## bobberbucket

Heck with brad sign me up for that! We will chunk up a couple ditch pickles. Maybe a musky


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

I guess at least it's not snow that would be a couple feet if colder!


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> I guess at least it's not snow that would be a couple feet if colder!


Ya I’ll pass on that two feet of snow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Ya I’ll pass on that two feet of snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two feet of snow would mean the temps would be below freezing so it might be worth it


----------



## swone

Tinknocker1 said:


> If you get ice I would like to come up and fish with you guys and your certainly welcome down here !


I will be happy to head out with you when it freezes


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I will be happy to head out with you when it freezes


Get your paws off my date mr smooth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

He said I was “trucker smoove”, so how about you ease back?


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Two feet of snow would mean the temps would be below freezing so it might be worth it


2 feet of snow would make everything ruined we only had a little ice. Wouldn’t hurt 12” of ice but you don’t want to be on on 3-4” of ice with 2ft of snow sloppy death trap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> He said I was “trucker smoove”, so how about you ease back?


I seen him first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Yeah that’s like that roof on the Kmart collapsed down there on Arlington Road 40 years ago. Snow is heavy


----------



## swone

Yeah that’s like that roof on the Kmart collapsed down there on Arlington Road 40 years ago. Snow is heavy


----------



## swone

I have so many hilarious things to say but I don’t want to get the thread shut down so I’m a stop


bobberbucket said:


> I seen him first
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

You know, a hilarious thought just occurred to me: the mods have to read through all this garbage. they probably wake up in the morning and see there’s 100 new posts and just face palm


----------



## swone

We start arguing over tinknocker then this shows up in my ads?!?


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> You know, a hilarious thought just occurred to me: the mods have to read through all this garbage. they probably wake up in the morning and see there’s 100 new posts and just face palm


They do a GREAT job behind the scenes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

We are really lucky to have such a lively and active forum. The post I put up on IceShanty didn’t get much response but a few guys reached out and were very helpful


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Boys! My phone won’t stop buzzing! Settle down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

How am I supposed to settle down when there’s no ice!?!? It’s been nearly 24 hours since I finished ice fishing!


----------



## Tinknocker1

I thought BB was a mod and this thread was grandfathered in ?


----------



## Tinknocker1

Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> I thought BB was a mod and this thread was grandfathered in ?


Definitely not a mod. We’re only here by the good graces of the mods they don’t have to let us party all winter. But I’m glad they do and all we gotta do is keep the posting clean enough that they don’t have to spend too much time zapping posts.


----------



## RMK

and i dont know why i continue to read through all this when i know there isnt even any ice.... but i still do!


----------



## bobberbucket

RMK said:


> and i dont know why i continue to read through all this when i know there isnt even any ice.... but i still do!


Someday soon you’ll open it and there will be ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMK

i sure hope so!


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Someday soon you’ll open it and there will be ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For example: I was icefishing yesterday


----------



## Tinknocker1

I can't remember what I ate yesterday . but I can remember cutting a hole in the ice with a chain saw in " 78 "


----------



## Evinrude58

Swone what post on Ice Shanty? Yea we got to basically behave, I remember BB getting banned to the boonies of IFO for awhile and you don't ever want that to happen to you. This thread has more posts in a day than that whole site does in a year.


----------



## swone

Michigan ice fishing


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Swone what post on Ice Shanty? Yea we got to basically behave, I remember BB getting banned to the boonies of IFO for awhile and you don't ever want that to happen to you. This thread has more posts in a day than that whole site does in a year.


It was the boonies but the few folks that were there were kind and did offer me shelter while I was in exile. No heck no do I wanna go back!

Edit: it was legit like Gilligan’s island .  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Well the forecast for this weekend sucks but after Wednesday the warmest day I see in my neck of the woods for a week is 38. That’s what we call an improvement


----------



## crappieboo420

Anyone hit mogadore as of late? The gills and perch are pretty active as of late. Must be the full moon.


----------



## bobberbucket

Still looking like Wednesday we’re gonna make the turn! Hopefully our friends in Canada will share some of their lovely air with us. It won’t take much to lock it up I’m hoping the forecasted low temps are just a conservative estimate. If the lows dip into the teens we’re gonna start making good clear ice. 
Hopefully we start to get some ice cover on the big lake soon or the lake effect snow is going to be troublesome to our ice fishing ventures. I hate to get about 5” of good ice followed by a bunch wet heavy now that would spell disaster for us. I should just shut up about it before it happens . Either way I’m freezing spoons and ice dancing till the wheels fall off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Your right starting Wednesday night it definately is trending in our favor, the forecast I look at has alot lower temps at night. Hoping a week from Wednesday I'm back on ice in some areas I know lock up quick!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Your right starting Wednesday night it definately is trending in our favor, the forecast I look at has alot lower temps at night. Hoping a week from Wednesday I'm back on ice in some areas I know lock up quick!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


We shall go with your forecast I like it better . I’m hoping to be there with ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

SWEET will let you know

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Here ya go Bobber if the Southern Ohio forecast looks this good I can imagine the Northern one is better!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> View attachment 336967
> 
> View attachment 336965
> 
> 
> Here ya go Bobber if the Southern Ohio forecast looks this good I can imagine the Northern one is better!


It’s about to go down!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

The only thing u guys are gettin from me when we walk on water again is where I fell in! Sorry


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> The only thing u guys are gettin from me when we walk on water again is where I fell in! Sorry


Come on man we all need a little advice from the angry hillbilly! I thought you were coming to give a seminar we were gonna pay you in natty light! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

brad crappie said:


> The only thing u guys are gettin from me when we walk on water again is where I fell in! Sorry


I ain't coming up there I feel threatened lol


----------



## Muddy

Somebody mention Natty Lite? MMMM I likey.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Cold is coming but it appears the snow is as well. That’s avg for 5 days being 8-10° below normal. And the other map shows 10+” of snow over those 5 days as well. BB was right, that wide open lake is ready to dump lake effect on us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Sorry dudes, but I've embraced the warmth. Yesterday it was so hot in the house that I had to go back to my summer attire of mesh shorts and sleeveless t-shirts. I went outside to pee last night at 10:00 in shorts, t-shirt, and barefoot. I stood outside for a bit with my dog enjoying the warm breeze blowing through my mesh shorts. Record temps are coming tomorrow, make sure to keep your beverages iced down this weekend.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Sorry dudes, but I've embraced the warmth. Yesterday it was so hot in the house that I had to go back to my summer attire of mesh shorts and sleeveless t-shirts. I went outside to pee last night at 10:00 in shorts, t-shirt, and barefoot. I stood outside for a bit with my dog enjoying the warm breeze blowing through my mesh shorts. Record temps are coming tomorrow, make sure to keep your beverages iced down this weekend.


I’m gonna go outside and start my lawnmower so it snows 10 ft tonight.  Enjoy your barefoot hippy lifestyle right now cause you’ll be sporting the boots soon the ARCTIC BLAST is coming! I’ll bet ya a 12 pack of natty and I’ll help ya drink it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Although warmer temperatures does significantly lower the heating bills so that is a real benefit.


----------



## swone

BrodyC said:


> Although warmer temperatures does significantly lower the heating bills so that is a real benefit.


bruh


----------



## kit carson

Really Brody really 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I would rather my furnace run 24-7 so I could be on the ice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

BrodyC said:


> Although warmer temperatures does significantly lower the heating bills so that is a real benefit.


Not here woods free


----------



## swone

My heat is included...bruh...


----------



## swone

A rare misstep for Brody C, gotta read the room


----------



## kit carson

We will let that one slide

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

BrodyC said:


> Although warmer temperatures does significantly lower the heating bills so that is a real benefit.


you're gonna get it when bobber gets home!


----------



## Tinknocker1

Agreed carry on


----------



## bobberbucket

I knew he was fixing to get a good scolding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

It's raining like a cow peed on a flat rock down here no wait I ment it's snowing


----------



## tsquare

this thread is great - very entertaining -to add - I witnessed 20 gulls standing on skim ice off rt 44 LaDue this afternoon in all the rain hail to the icemen. lol


----------



## swone

tsquare said:


> this thread is great - very entertaining -to add - I witnessed 20 gulls standing on skim ice off rt 44 LaDue this afternoon in all the rain hail to the icemen. lol


that’s so funny about the seagulls because that gets me all fired up too!


----------



## BrodyC

Come on guys, the only bright side to not having ice is my furnace runs less and I save money. Money I could spend on ice gear!!

Not saying I wouldn’t rather have ice to fish on but in the meantime... 

Fine guys I’ll crank the heat up to 100 and burn as much propane as possible to appease you all and make it colder!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Come on guys, the only bright side to not having ice is my furnace runs less and I save money.
> 
> Not saying I wouldn’t rather have ice to fish on but in the meantime...
> 
> Fine guys I’ll crank the heat up to 100 and burn as much propane as possible to appease you all and make it colder!


Please set your thermostat to 85 tonight. Also your gonna have to bust all your long rods in half and poke holes in your waders to appease the gods. Sorry gotta show them your sorry for your blasphemous talk! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Muddy said:


> I went outside to pee last night at 10:00 in shorts, t-shirt, and barefoot.


FYI... you can get houses now-a-days with indoor plumbing. It comes in handy.
Just sayin


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Please set your thermostat to 85 tonight. Also your gonna have to bust all your long rods in half and poke holes in your waders to appease the gods. Sorry gotta show them your sorry for your blasphemous talk!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so let it be written, so let it be done!


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> FYI... you can get houses now-a-days with indoor plumbing. It comes in handy.
> Just sayin


It’s so much more freeing tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## BrodyC

Like this?










and this..?










sorry my waders live in a different garage..


----------



## bobberbucket

Btw congratulations BrodyC my Tapatalk says you were reply # 1,000 to the thread. You would have possibly won a door prize for that but your prior negativity disqualified you.  rules are rules lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Well poo. Sorry guys I am so disappointed in myself.


----------



## Muddy

crappiedude said:


> FYI... you can get houses now-a-days with indoor plumbing. It comes in handy.
> Just sayin


I hate peeing inside. The only time that I pee inside is when I go in the middle of the night.


----------



## Muddy

I had to light the wood burner back up tonight, it’s down to 51 degrees outside.


----------



## Muddy

BrodyC is a glass half full kind of guy, you can’t fault him too much for that.


----------



## Evinrude58

Needed a fishing fix so hit the bridge at Nimmy. Caught about 50 6-8 inch perch. Tossed the one back and it went a little far and landed on the skim ice. I cast the one time and my line went thru the ice and I caught a fish. Dave I need a ruling I did ice fish today as I caught a fish thru the ice?


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Needed a fishing fix so hit the bridge at Nimmy. Caught about 50 6-8 inch perch. Tossed the one back and it went a little far and landed on the skim ice. I cast the one time and my line went thru the ice and I caught a fish. Dave I need a ruling I did ice fish today as I caught a fish thru the ice?


Giving the circumstances we’re gonna rule that a win!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Muddy said:


> Sorry dudes, but I've embraced the warmth. Yesterday it was so hot in the house that I had to go back to my summer attire of mesh shorts and sleeveless t-shirts. I went outside to pee last night at 10:00 in shorts, t-shirt, and barefoot. I stood outside for a bit with my dog enjoying the warm breeze blowing through my mesh shorts. Record temps are coming tomorrow, make sure to keep your beverages iced down this weekend.


Shoot...I do that kind of stuff when it's 10-20 degrees outside...except the peeing...my neighbors already think I'm crazy...bring on the cold and snow!


----------



## BrodyC

Lil' Rob said:


> Shoot...I do that kind of stuff when it's 10-20 degrees outside...except the peeing...my neighbors already think I'm crazy...bring on the cold and snow!


I know my neighbors think I’m a nut. No one else in the neighborhood practices calling ducks/turkeys in the backyard.


----------



## Lil' Rob

I've been on my garage roof a few times bow shooting into the back yard...surprised no one has called the police on me. 

I've got a couple of neighbors that call me the naked man...always outside in just a pair of shorts for most of the year. I don't do that as much as a few years ago...getting older and a bit less oblivious to the cold...I guess that's what long pants are for.


----------



## BrodyC

Lil' Rob said:


> I've been on my garage roof a few times bow shooting into the back yard...surprised no one has called the police on me.
> 
> I've got a couple of neighbors that call me the naked man...always outside in just a pair of shorts for most of the year. I don't do that as much as a few years ago...getting older and a bit less oblivious to the cold...I guess that's what long pants are for.



I told my wife I was gonna hang a treestand in the backyard just to practice from. The roof of the garage is a good idea though


----------



## Tinknocker1

crappiedude said:


> FYI... you can get houses now-a-days with indoor plumbing. It comes in handy.
> Just sayin


You might be surprised how people live to chase their dreams lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Looking better and better by the day! Every day those projected lows dip a little lower. I’m thinking that if we can squeak a couple nights in the teens in there some ice fishing opportunities may come available in 9 days or less. Soon there’s gonna be a disgusting amount of fish porn hitting the thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

Muddy said:


> View attachment 336999
> 
> 
> I hate peeing inside. The only time that I pee inside is when I go in the middle of the night.


I agree. I even have an outdoor urinal. My kids think I’m nuts when I walk past the bathroom to go out the back door.


----------



## swone

I just got this new forecast and it’s really looking good! That -37 and hi of -12 are ok, but you gotta believe that absolute zero, even tho it will exterminate all life as we know it, will definitely make some good ice, we will just have to bundle up a little that day if we don’t want to drag our shanties out


----------



## kit carson

Hey bobber check out the accuweather forecast I think you will be even more encouraged.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

True story: When my wife an I were house shopping the realtor showed us a house in an HOA. The house was exactly what we wanted in a house except that it was in an HOA. My wife looked the realtor strait in the face and said “ My husband is a hillbilly who brings home all kinds of random junk and I can’t keep him from peeing outside we can’t live in an HOA.” I just looked at the lady and said it’s true! I did take exception to my wife referring to the treasure I bring home as junk! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Hey bobber check out the accuweather forecast I think you will be even more encouraged.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk












We’re going fishing boys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Totally agree won't be long fellas

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Not happening ladies, please sell me all your Icefishing stuff. I’ll use it in Michigan this month and treat them well.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Looking like Monday, January 19th may be our start fellas


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> True story: When my wife an I were house shopping the realtor showed us a house in an HOA. The house was exactly what we wanted in a house except that it was in an HOA. My wife looked the realtor strait in the face and said “ My husband is a hillbilly who brings home all kinds of random junk and I can’t keep him from peeing outside we can’t live in an HOA.” I just looked at the lady and said it’s true! I did take exception to my wife referring to the treasure I bring home as junk!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When we bought our house I asked my wife out loud in front of the realtor, “So I guess I can’t shoot trap in the backyard?” 

Got the typical eye roll from the wife and a very nervous laugh from realtor.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Not happening ladies, please sell me all your Icefishing stuff. I’ll use it in Michigan this month and treat them well.


Since your not going to be icing around here how about you auction off your gps for these lakes around here. Let’s start the bidding at $20.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

They say if it foggy around Christmas 60 days later we get a blizzard.thatd be around the end of February by golly it was foggy Christmas week


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> They say if it foggy around Christmas 60 days later we get a blizzard.thatd be around the end of February by golly it was foggy Christmas week


Good thing the ice is gonna be 18” thick by the end of February!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well since the ice is going to be 18 inches thick I will probably be about 20 miles out on Erie so I better bid $21 on that GPS 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Good thing the ice is gonna be 18” thick by the end of February!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Man hand drilling holes in 18” does not sound fun, guess I’ll just have to go buy a gas auger! Since weatherman BB says it, it has to be true!


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Man hand drilling holes in 18” does not sound fun, guess I’ll just have to go buy a gas auger! Since weatherman BB says it, it has to be true!


Stans the only weatherman around here if he’s still around here.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

BrodyC said:


> Man hand drilling holes in 18” does not sound fun, guess I’ll just have to go buy a gas auger! Since weatherman BB says it, it has to be true!


Nope it sucks 8" Lazer will make a man out of you purty quick


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> Nope it sucks 8" Lazer will make a man out of you purty quick


That’s why I went to Nils from a laser. I like my Arctic trekker model because it breaks down into pieces so I don’t have to carry the whole thing for a little bit of ice. And even though it will smoke through 18 inches of ice by hand fairly effortlessly. When it gets thick I can just toss a drill right on it without an adapter which I love.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Although a sharp brand new laser with the Swedish blades on it will smoke through ice just as good & easy a nils. I drilled a lot of holes with the original set of blades on my laser I didn’t get nearly as many holes out of the replacement set. Then I went to a nils And I don’t regret a thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Although a sharp brand new laser with the Swedish blades on it will smoke through ice just as good & easy a nils. I drilled a lot of holes with the original set of blades on my laser I didn’t get nearly as many holes out of the replacement set. Then I went to a nils And I don’t regret a thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have new blades and I can still run with you whipper snappers lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Stans the only weatherman around here if he’s still around here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*clears throat*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m gonna have to raise bid to 25 on F2W gps. Rumor has it the coordinates are so good All you have to do is drill a hole and the fish jump right out!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BrodyC said:


> Man hand drilling holes in 18” does not sound fun, guess I’ll just have to go buy a gas auger! Since weatherman BB says it, it has to be true!


I wanna say 2014 we were drilling more than 18” and closer to 24”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Just cause we poop in the woods don't mean we "ain't got stuff " lol


----------



## swone

$25.01


----------



## BrodyC

I have an Eskimo 7” and it kinda sucks but it does the job. 

Someday I’ll upgrade it


----------



## bobberbucket

.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> $25.01


Sorry sir bids must be submitted in the form of whole dollars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I wanna say 2014 we were drilling more than 18” and closer to 24”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On Erie


BrodyC said:


> I have an Eskimo 7” and it kinda sucks but it does the job.
> 
> Someday I’ll upgrade it


Keep using what you have as long as Ohio winters are dictated by the rectum of the South


----------



## viking

$26.00


----------



## Evinrude58

I'll go $30 as heard not only do the fish jump out of the hole but they fillet themselves too.


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> I’m gonna have to raise bid to 25 on F2W gps. Rumor has it the coordinates are so good All you have to do is drill a hole and the fish jump right out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very true story Dave! I’ve spent a lot time running around these local lakes. I shall bid $25


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Very true story Dave! I’ve spent a lot time running around these local lakes. I shall bid $25


Rumor also has it you were throwing in an all inclusive guided trip to go with it. Your the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Maybe for Buckeye Tom but not you animals. You guys are savages and thugs out there on the ice. You guys would get me drunk And force feed venison till I puked. Not the Icefishing afternoon I’m looking for


----------



## kit carson

Just put the four wheeler back together for some pounding on the ice, only have to put on chains. The ice gods will be good to us and give us a window to pursue some toothy slabs, bring it on I'm ready









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Bobber has me all jacked up forecasting 18 inches of ice 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber has me all jacked up forecasting 18 inches of ice
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Maybe 20”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Here’s to you boys. I took the kids out today for some fishing in the wind and rain. They fished about 45 minutes and caught some dinks. I left my phone in the truck since it was raining, so no dink pictures for you. It was blowing hard and wet, they weren’t feeling it. We had fun though.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> View attachment 337153
> Here’s to you boys. I took the kids out today for some fishing in the wind and rain. They fished about 45 minutes and caught some dinks. I left my phone in the truck since it was raining, so no dink pictures for you. It was blowing hard and wet, they weren’t feeling it. We had fun though.


Your making me thirsty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’ll up that bid to a fine $69


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

We’re slowly chugging our way to the FREEZE! I’m ready to get it on with. I was thinking since we’ve had open water O plenty most winter any weedy areas we like to fish should hold nice green weeds for awhile. 
If we would have had ice with snow cover for an extended period those weeds would have already been dead. Brown water +dead weeds = NO fish. Often times finding green living weeds can be the ticket at some local lakes. Theres gonna be plenty of options to fish green weeds when the freeze arrives. These are just the random things that run through my head. 

Hoping to be back out on the ice within the next 8-10 days! Maybe I’m sandbagging  Maybe sooner! In other news IceHoleDestroyer is the current highest bidder on F2Ws gps with $69 being the current top bid. Don’t worry there’s still time there hasn’t been an official end date set for the auction yet..  Don’t stop dancing cause it’s coming! #icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I hope that you guys can build some ice up north. It doesn’t look like the central part of the state is going to be much below freezing this week.


----------



## bobberbucket

Judging by this forecast and the temps projected I’d say we’re walking on some shallow bays and ponds by 22nd -23rd Every day it’s changed to colder and colder projections there’s a possibility if that trend continues that we’re walking on water by the 19th. By the first of February we should have Tons of options to ice fish inland. I HOPE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

It’s a little warmer down south but not much. Still looks good to me!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Judging by this forecast and the temps projected I’d say we’re walking on some shallow bays and ponds by 22nd -23rd Every day it’s changed to colder and colder projections there’s a possibility if that trend continues that we’re walking on water by the 19th. By the first of February we should have Tons of options to ice fish inland. I HOPE!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As much as I’d love that forecast, accuweather cannot be trusted. Any time you. Have a forecast where you can see 3 months out, it’s a lie. I always enjoy looking at it cause it’ll show some fun numbers we would like to see. With that said, don’t trust it. Just my 2 cents on accuweather. Weather channel 15 day forecast much more reliable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

The ONLY reliable forecast and this is coming from YEARRRR's of experience is YESTERDAY'S!!! We'll probably get ice eventually just gotta hope we don't get deluged by a ton of snow 'cause that'll SUCK.But until all that comes together I think I'll try a little golf this week.Why fight it??!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> The ONLY reliable forecast and this is coming from YEARRRR's of experience is YESTERDAY'S!!! We'll probably get ice eventually just gotta hope we don't get deluged by a ton of snow 'cause that'll SUCK.But until all that comes together I think I'll try a little golf this week.Why fight it??!! LOL LOL LOL





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> The ONLY reliable forecast and this is coming from YEARRRR's of experience is YESTERDAY'S!!! We'll probably get ice eventually just gotta hope we don't get deluged by a ton of snow 'cause that'll SUCK.But until all that comes together I think I'll try a little golf this week.Why fight it??!! LOL LOL LOL


If I had off work this week I’d join ya! Could go for a round on the links


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

10 O'CLOCK MONDAY, TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY AT WILKSHIRE IN BOLIVAR AND THEN I'LL TAKE OUT THE CLUBS AND PUT THE ICE GEAR BACK IN AND WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ltroyer

Well since we ain't got ice to walk on I'll kick back with some captn Morgan n ginger ale on the rocks n watch football.freeze baby freeze I got 2 new rods to try out


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## allwayzfishin

Got bored this weekend so I went thrift shopping and I found this smoker attachment. Made a smoke box and marinated a bunch of deer. It’s a smokin now and I’ll have plenty of jerky to brib everyone with. Lol. Or just to share perhaps. This is my first time ever using a smoker so hopefully it turns out well. Looking forward to smoking up some steelhead and walleye.


----------



## swone




----------



## jcrevard

Finally a little headway on Saginaw bay, couple warmer days Monday and Tuesday coming then colder weather coming. Nothing bitter but highs consistently below freezing anyways. 
Tho, I dream of the day I can ice fish Lake Erie. I need a Tenner outta that lake

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well things are still looking like ice fishing in the near future! I can’t wait to get out on the water. I been looking at all the fish porn on FB from all the places that have ice it’s literally torture! Hopefully somewhere within 6-10 days from now we will have 2-4”of ice to look at. That would be glorious! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 337313
> View attachment 337311
> View attachment 337309
> Got bored this weekend so I went thrift shopping and I found this smoker attachment. Made a smoke box and marinated a bunch of deer. It’s a smokin now and I’ll have plenty of jerky to brib everyone with. Lol. Or just to share perhaps. This is my first time ever using a smoker so hopefully it turns out well. Looking forward to smoking up some steelhead and walleye.


Looks nice but I'd be careful using the OSB board since it has glues and resins which could be toxic.


----------



## Full_Choke

Looks like I'll just go to work again today.


----------



## miked913

This is costing me a fortune! All this no ice fishing has me thinking of my Florida trip and I have been ordering an insane amount of gear, usually its some lures and hooks etc. Not this year NO, it's been rods and reels and 150 lb leader material and crimpers, balihoo rigs..... everyday, Amazon, FedEx, the regular mail, hopefully I'll have enough money to actually go on vacation!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> This is costing me a fortune! All this no ice fishing has me thinking of my Florida trip and I have been ordering an insane amount of gear, usually its some lures and hooks etc. Not this year NO, it's been rods and reels and 150 lb leader material and crimpers, balihoo rigs..... everyday, Amazon, FedEx, the regular mail, hopefully I'll have enough money to actually go on vacation!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I wish my icefishing budget was like your saltwater budget! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

bobberbucket said:


> I wish my icefishing budget was like your saltwater budget!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if I die don't let my wife sell my stuff for what I told I payed for it!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Well "kid's" look's like Christmas is coming again for all of you.According to windy.com,Friday the 17th starts the "ice machine" and Monday the 20th look's like a full go.I sorta like windy.com,it's been more reliable, FOR ME, than the majority of the other's but they all screw up.There goes my golf game,if that's what you wanna call it,right out the window. Let me know when we got "NO PUCKER ICE" if there is such thing. LOL


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

This is a fun stat for you boys. Let’s repeat 2008!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It’s quiet around these parts.... THERES ICE COMING FOLKS!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yes sir it is starting Wednesday night things are turning our way, hope to be on some fast icing areas by Sunday morning!!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Yes sir it is starting Wednesday night things are turning our way, hope to be on some fast icing areas by Sunday morning!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Bold man! Chomping at the bit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Extended forecast shows nothing much over 40 for the next week with the lows in the low 20s and even a couple teens. You better believe I am chomping at the bit!


----------



## bobberbucket

HERE WE GO!!!!!! If this forecast holds 7-8 days some of us could be back on the water! I’m sure the larger rounder type folks will be a’ drilling in 10 days or less. IF this forecast holds true.   

In other news anyone know where I can pick up a charger for my vex battery? I can just tell Alexa to order me one from amazon but I’d rather have a reason to go somewhere. Sometime between Christmas and now my charger has gone missing. Either I misplaced it or it fell victim to my kids.. Still hoping it turns up either way I’ll be ready before this next round of sweet sweet bitter cold and ice gets here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> HERE WE GO!!!!!! If this forecast holds 7-8 days some of us could be back on the water! I’m sure the larger rounder type folks will be a’ drilling in 10 days or less. IF this forecast holds true.
> 
> In other news anyone know where I can pick up a charger for my vex battery? I can just tell Alexa to order me one from amazon but I’d rather have a reason to go somewhere. Sometime between Christmas and now my charger has gone missing. Either I misplaced it or it fell victim to my kids.. Still hoping it turns up either way I’ll be ready before this next round of sweet sweet bitter cold and ice gets here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ROUNDER FOLK'S??!% Oval and well fed would be more appropriate thank you. LOL And on the serious side it LOOK'S like the wind's will be calming down next week according windy.com.That'll be a BIG plus.


----------



## kit carson

Bobber call marks baitshop I would be willing to say he would have a charger 330-296-3474

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber call marks baitshop I would be willing to say he would have a charger 330-296-3474
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Perfect suggestion! If I go to marks I’ll likely spend a ridiculous amount of money on new pinmins and stuffs. My wife won’t be happy but given the forecast it’s the perfect time to get thrown out! Prolly end up living in my shack on the lake that just sounds awful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

What a shame, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> ROUNDER FOLK'S??!% Oval and well fed would be more appropriate thank you. LOL And on the serious side it LOOK'S like the wind's will be calming down next week according windy.com.That'll be a BIG plus.


HUGE PLUS! I can’t wait to get out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

It's always a plus when I get in the truck to head to work and I'm warned by this.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber make your own jigs and flies! Well I think I will have the boat out today and tomorrow for the last time until the next ice out! Ice on boys and girls! My ice stuff is ready and willing just like my woman! Also everyone pm me when the bite is hot am new to this like fishtowin is! We’re learning together! We are taking baby steps!


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> It's always a plus when I get in the truck to head to work and I'm warned by this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Bobber make your own jigs and flies! Well I think I will have the boat out today and tomorrow for the last time until the next ice out! Ice on boys and girls! My ice stuff is ready and willing just like my woman! Also everyone pm me when the bite is hot am new to this like fishtowin is! We’re learning together! We are taking baby steps!


You show me where they are I’ll show you how the catch them! I’ll bring my 7 gallon bucket and the neighborhood will be eating good.

I do make my own jigs sometimes but I usually get bored after a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m In such a good mood over this forecast I’m gonna have to spice up my coffee this morning! I’m not sure if I should just put a little snort in there or dump the rest of the bottle in and go full on Brad mode.


----------



## kit carson

Go for all of it and please the ice gods

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Go for all of it and please the ice gods
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


If it’ll please the ice gods I’ll get in the cabinet and bust out another bottle! Maybe even something from my mason jar stash.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hell I start every morning with a pinch from the jar, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Hell I start every morning with a pinch from the jar, lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Speaking of that it’s time for my cataract medicine. I don’t have any cataract issues just doing preventative maintenance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Picking out my best rods, best baits, and going to all the best public panfish holes, plus my best vex28! Gotz that new one man flip so Alis u can’t see what am catching and smoking! I wills keep everything for my fastfood fish store! How about u!


----------



## swone

As a “round folk” I want to know why I am always the one that has to go first with Spuds McKenzie while you wait on shore Bobber?!?


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Picking out my best rods, best baits, and going to all the best public panfish holes, plus my best vex28! Gotz that new one man flip so Alis u can’t see what am catching and smoking! I wills keep everything for my fastfood fish store! How about u!


When the ice gets thick and the wars & secrecy start. And everyones ducking and hiding their spots. I’m gonna find your stealthy new shack! And fish right on top of you! Ima set my giant shack up right over your one man. & say “move yo foot brotha i wanna drill a hole there” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> As a “round folk” I want to know why I am always the one that has to go first with Spuds McKenzie while you wait on shore Bobber?!?


My theory is “ if Steve doesn’t die neither will I “ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

The big boys go first!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Y’all know the fun time’s are coming when your sitting out on the ice and someone is close by and you like pray to god that the fish on the floor flopping aren’t loud enough for anyone to hear. Or when you got your newbie buddy with you and you got to constantly tell him to shut up when he starts hollering about getting hooked up. All that fun type of stuff is coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Bobber think it's time to start planning a meet and greet for everyone, ice is on its way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber think it's time to start planning a meet and greet for everyone, ice is on its way
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I think we ought to wait till there’s about 8” of ice so that everyone is comfy. Find some little inland lake spot with easy access and a short drag that we can setup on some easy ish targets. (Panfish) it’s gotta be a place with a little depth 6-12ft  Osp, 43 boat launch area, Berlin perhaps could offer a toothy bonus catch. Wingfoot, Springfield. Just off the top of my head could be options.


----------



## kit carson

Sounds good to me you name the place I will be there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Icebucket John is going first


----------



## bobberbucket

At the meetup Brads gonna put on a little clinic for us hooray! He’s also going to explain painfish growth rates to us and the adverse effects of society on fisheries. can’t wait! 

Remember brad this is a paying gig all the natty you can handle I’m sure it will help animate your presentation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> At the meetup Brads gonna put on a little clinic for us hooray! He’s also going to explain painfish growth rates to us and the adverse effects of society on fisheries. can’t wait! Remember brad this is a paying gig all the natty you can handle I’m sure it will help animate your presentation!
> 
> I’m not going if brads gonna be there. I wanna take some fish home for dinner and he never lets me unless gills are under 6”. Can we at least have Busch lite? When I think of natty lite it reminds me of thirsty ice fisherman begging for honeyholes and gps cords.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Please before everyone rapes out a bluegill fishery read up on studies done! Some of u might have your own your own ponds or live on private lakes! Then u could communicate with me! Thx ripping and reeling till death do us apart


----------



## bobberbucket

Out of respect for our speakers moral issues with the keeping of panfish only largemouth and and catfish are to be kept . But whatever you can sneak into your bucket without him catching you it’s all good! 

Its BYOB beverages ONLY provided for our speaker his seminar is gonna be so good we’re gonna have to change his name to big daddy .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Them damn ditch pickles


----------



## icebucketjohn

Swimming lessons on thin ice by yours truly.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> HERE WE GO!!!!!! If this forecast holds 7-8 days some of us could be back on the water! I’m sure the larger rounder type folks will be a’ drilling in 10 days or less. IF this forecast holds true.
> 
> In other news anyone know where I can pick up a charger for my vex battery? I can just tell Alexa to order me one from amazon but I’d rather have a reason to go somewhere. Sometime between Christmas and now my charger has gone missing. Either I misplaced it or it fell victim to my kids.. Still hoping it turns up either way I’ll be ready before this next round of sweet sweet bitter cold and ice gets here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely marks. Picked up one from him last year. He just pulled it out of the battery box and said ehhhh just give me this for it. He then screwed the battery out of not having a charger but he left another customer happy. Always the best shop for anything fishing related


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> HERE WE GO!!!!!! If this forecast holds 7-8 days some of us could be back on the water! I’m sure the larger rounder type folks will be a’ drilling in 10 days or less. IF this forecast holds true.
> 
> In other news anyone know where I can pick up a charger for my vex battery? I can just tell Alexa to order me one from amazon but I’d rather have a reason to go somewhere. Sometime between Christmas and now my charger has gone missing. Either I misplaced it or it fell victim to my kids.. Still hoping it turns up either way I’ll be ready before this next round of sweet sweet bitter cold and ice gets here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely marks. Picked up one from him last year. He just pulled it out of the battery box and said ehhhh just give me this for it. He then screwed the battery out of not having a charger but he left another customer happy. Always the best shop for anything fishing related


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Swimming lessons on thin ice by yours truly.


I’ve personally seen this presentation before folks it’ll change your life! IBJ’s float suit test was super realistic the self rescue part happens really quick so pay attention!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Who is falling in first and last!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Who is falling in first and last!


This ain’t no polar bear jump leave your rainbow speedo at home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Once the coin purse hits the 33 degree water, the rest of your body hits a whole new gear!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

You fellers have been busy today. According to my app even us southerners are gonna be getting in on the action.


----------



## Maplehick

miked913 said:


> Once the coin purse hits the 33 degree water, the rest of your body hits a whole new gear!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Truewer words were never spoken!!!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

bobberbucket said:


> HERE WE GO!!!!!! If this forecast holds 7-8 days some of us could be back on the water! I’m sure the larger rounder type folks will be a’ drilling in 10 days or less. IF this forecast holds true.
> 
> In other news anyone know where I can pick up a charger for my vex battery? I can just tell Alexa to order me one from amazon but I’d rather have a reason to go somewhere. Sometime between Christmas and now my charger has gone missing. Either I misplaced it or it fell victim to my kids.. Still hoping it turns up either way I’ll be ready before this next round of sweet sweet bitter cold and ice gets here!
> 
> It’s the one on the right side, vex one on left, seem the same to me .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BB if you still need a charger I found another one laying around, it’s a 12 v one I used it the other day then found my vex one today, all yours if you want it freebie, if not no problem..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> BB if you still need a charger I found another one laying around, it’s a 12 v one I used it the other day then found my vex one today, all yours if you want it freebie, if not no problem..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! If mine doesn’t turn up I’ll take you up on that. I’m still in disbelief mines missing maybe it’s a conspiracy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I took it to marks so you would go spend some of that cash you have ,lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I took it to marks so you would go spend some of that cash you have ,lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I have kids cash is something I used to have back in the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I had six know the feeling now it's the 15 grandkids

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521

Bobber, I use a Battery Tender Jr for my SLA batteries and it works great. Won't overcharge them either. If you've got lithium, you need to use a lithium-specific charger from what I understand. 

You can get the knock off Battery Tenders at Harbor Freight for like $6, but the branded ones are only like $25 on Amazon.


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I had six know the feeling now it's the 15 grandkids
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Six kids and you lived to tell the tale! Ive only got 3 all boys and I hope to keep it that way. My wife on the other hand has other ideas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

RStock521 said:


> Bobber, I use a Battery Tender Jr for my SLA batteries and it works great. Won't overcharge them either. If you've got lithium, you need to use a lithium-specific charger from what I understand.
> 
> You can get the knock off Battery Tenders at Harbor Freight for like $6, but the branded ones are only like $25 on Amazon.


Thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

You know if you get another one you’ll find the first one, that’s how it always works for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> I have kids cash is something I used to have back in the day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a lot of respect for you young guns today like you and saugeyefisher it reminds me of well me working fishing and raising kids I'm sure it's harder now then when we did it


----------



## Tinknocker1

It's plain and simple we need a YouTube channel that we can live stream


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll be glad when the cold wind blows and this cursed sunshine goes away! I’m on my way over to portage Lakes to see a friend forgot my shades sunshine is burning my retinas off right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Tinknocker1 said:


> It's plain and simple we need a YouTube channel that we can live stream





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Tinknocker1 said:


> It's plain and simple we need a YouTube channel that we can live stream


we have a couple of Ogf goofballs that YouTube under polar ice co. Check them out cause they’ll show all you guys the local hotspots until there ruined naturally. I can’t remember the Ogf handle but it will come to me.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> we have a couple of Ogf goofballs that YouTube under polar ice co. Check them out cause they’ll show all you guys the local hotspots until there ruined naturally. I can’t remember the Ogf handle but it will come to me.


Just one ogf goofball who ain’t showin hotspots. Only known spots. Honey holes are filmed inside shack. Polar fishing co, get it right F2W!! I heard it’s bigeyurk25. Y’all wanna check it out go for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Fish2Win said:


> we have a couple of Ogf goofballs that YouTube under polar ice co. Check them out cause they’ll show all you guys the local hotspots until there ruined naturally. I can’t remember the Ogf handle but it will come to me.


I just searched youtube for that and didn't come up with any results


----------



## bobberbucket

Polar fishing co is good wholesome stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

found it


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just one ogf goofball who ain’t showin hotspots. Only known spots. Honey holes are filmed inside shack. Polar fishing co, get it right F2W!! I heard it’s bigeyurk25. Y’all wanna check it out go for it
> 
> Ouch I hit a nerve! Why are you so butt hurt? I like the show and now it helps me with the pursuit of perch on Mogadore. With that attitude my gps just went up on price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Just one ogf goofball who ain’t showin hotspots. Only known spots. Honey holes are filmed inside shack. Polar fishing co, get it right F2W!! I heard it’s bigeyurk25. Y’all wanna check it out go for it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’m just saying that cause it’s heard from others. Nobody’s hotspots are being given up. I was just stating not pissed off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m just saying that cause it’s heard from others. Nobody’s hotspots are being given up. I was just stating not pissed off
> 
> ok we cool right? We still gonna fish together? Tell big E to take me out and we can film some ice fishing stuff. Tell him I’ll give him some milk and honey holes. Thx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Yessir roger that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

This live stream is not about sharing hot spots and nipple twisting .


----------



## swone

Tinknocker1 said:


> This live stream is not about sharing hot spots and nipple twisting .


Bro, you are so delightfully random


----------



## jjanda

Get ready boys and girls. 

Big weather changes as arctic slam prepares to smack Northeast Ohio. - http://via.fox8.com/J3zQt

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Did the golf scene yesterday,should'a gone "ice" fishing!! LOL Look's like windy.com is hitting it on the nose.Might be close by this time next week,if the forecast stay's true.Not this "OVAL" guy,I'll wait it out a little longer,maybe a week of solid cold or longer.Bad thing is the "lake effect" prediction's out there could hamper the ice making machine.Hopefully it doesn't reach that far S.E.


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Get ready boys and girls.
> 
> Big weather changes as arctic slam prepares to smack Northeast Ohio. - http://via.fox8.com/J3zQt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s looking glorious! This time next week I’ll be in my shack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Fake news Bobber on the weather


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Fake news Bobber on the weather


No way we’re fishing! & your teaching the seminar big daddy! or should I call ya CJ for short?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Did the golf scene yesterday,should'a gone "ice" fishing!! LOL Look's like windy.com is hitting it on the nose.Might be close by this time next week,if the forecast stay's true.Not this "OVAL" guy,I'll wait it out a little longer,maybe a week of solid cold or longer.Bad thing is the "lake effect" prediction's out there could hamper the ice making machine.Hopefully it doesn't reach that far S.E.


Hopefully the lake effect will stay up north. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

If predicted weather conditions continue to improve for us, most likely I'll be doing drive by's & spuddin' PLX on Monday., eventhough it'll be a little too early to get on the ice.

I agree with some of the other guys, we might get lucky and be drilling by the end of next week.


----------



## bobberbucket

The hunt for my missing vex charger is gonna ramp up significantly today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

PUT THE BOATS AWAY BOYZ ITS OVER!#icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I really like the term arctic slam! I’m not sure I’ve seen that before wonder if arctic slam is as good as a polar vortex? I know I like polar vortex’s hoping slams are as good or better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Ice bucket u will be on the ice after the meat hunters have fished out the whole plx fishery


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> I really like the term arctic slam! I’m not sure I’ve seen that before wonder if arctic slam is as good as a polar vortex? I know I like polar vortex’s hoping slams are as good or better.
> That’s like libs calling it global warming and than climate change! The government calling operation desert storm and than operation liberation! Every couple years the terrorists get new names
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Slam is good!! In baseball,Grand Slam is good.At Denny's the Grand Slam is good,well maybe for some.So an Arctic Slam has got to be good.Anyway for "icer's".


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Ice bucket u will be on the ice after the meat hunters have fished out the whole plx fishery


The meat hunters are coming! We gots fancy electrosonar things and we’re coming for them shell crackers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Slam is good!! In baseball,Grand Slam is good.At Denny's the Grand Slam is good,well maybe for some.So an Arctic Slam has got to be good.Anyway for "icer's".


I like your style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Did someone say 10” redears Yummy   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> The meat hunters are coming! We gots fancy electrosonar things and we’re coming for them shell crackers!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it goes


----------



## brad crappie

brad crappie said:


> Here it goes


Hear it goes


----------



## brad crappie

Keeps them all! Black and white crappie lives matter! Just like bluegill and redears lives matter! On the other hand I like those 15 to 20in ditch pickles


----------



## bobberbucket

You know ice is coming soon when it’s this rowdy in here at 6:30 in the morning!. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Keeps them all! Black and white crappie lives matter! Just like bluegill and redears lives matter! On the other hand I like those 15 to 20in ditch pickles


Delicious 5lb largemouth baked in garlic with lemons. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber u making my anxiety go way up I gotz to go to safe place now!


----------



## bobberbucket

I better settle down & make some coffee and take my medicine lil dab ought to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Ogf disability in my future, see u suckers on the water! Make sure all u’s go to work for my paycheck! I thx the good lord or my fishing god every night


----------



## bobberbucket

I need to go out first ice and catch about 900 gills to fry up at the meet an greet  it’s ok if we don’t eat them all we can pitch them on the bank for the critters. It’s cool because they are prolific spawners. 

(Before anyone rips me up this is sarcasm! But I’ve actually herd these sort of things from the mouths of idiots who were serious) 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

So have i

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Just cut of head and gut! I will tell all my handout buddies that come to a lake and walk out to u and ask the stupid ? Are u catching anything my reply is nothing or a couple! Most of the time now I don’t say a damn thing! I was at handout marina at squitter a man comes out and ask that I said nothing my buddy said nothings biting he reply’s I guess I will go home and sleep instead of gettin my gear! The next time I hear that am going hillbilly on them! Bottom line u fish or just don’t please! Fish are always biting some where might be great or shitty! I hate stupid and am not a genius thx u


----------



## bobberbucket

I used to pitch dinks on the ice it’s what everyone did when I started ice fishing and they had what they thought were good reasons for it. I still do on some private waters where it’s been encouraged by the owner for management reasons. I still feed the bird if around but I don’t pitch no dinks on the ice anymore on public water. if I don’t put them back I use them for fertilizer. I will still drop kick every single white perch across the lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I remember when I was a young boy going ice fishing with my dad on twin lakes, we would fill a five gallon bucket full of bluegill. I personally don't keep very many, maybe 16 at the most when I go out. I think you should put the 10 plus inch gills back in. Just saying!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

If I keep gills for myself I’ll admit it they are usually big. But I only might keep one or two cause I hate cleaning gills i down right hate it. If I’m keeping gills for someone else then I’ll set the hogs free and keep 6-8” fish. 

When it comes to crappie I usually don’t keep them over 12” and if I feel like cleaning 30 I’ll keep a limit but more than likely I’m gonna keep 15. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Also if I find some good fish I’m not gonna sit on them for days and pound them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> If I keep gills for myself I’ll admit it they are usually big. But I only might keep one or two cause I hate cleaning gills i down right hate it. If I’m keeping gills for someone else then I’ll set the hogs free and keep 6-8” fish.
> 
> When it comes to crappie I usually don’t keep them over 12” and if I feel like cleaning 30 I’ll keep a limit but more than likely I’m gonna keep 15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta catch them over 12 to keep them over 12, Bobber!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Thursday at the LATEST. That's all I've got to say. Float suit and Spud may say Tuesday. I'll leave that up to them to decide.


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Gotta catch them over 12 to keep them over 12, Bobber!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I catch plenty over 12 how many times you gonna show off that one fish? It’s been drug around awhile It’s older than some of my kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

IceHoleDestroyer we will see on the ice circuit! I can’t show my videos to the public too much infor my ice drill mafia member! Ps u just show me where u gettin them at! I know that stump u fish a squitter


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I catch plenty over 12 how many times you gonna show off that one fish? It’s been drug around awhile It’s older than some of my kids.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’re right. When you aren’t the only one posting your own pictures they seem to get seen frequently these 2 better?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You’re right. When you aren’t the only one posting your own pictures they seem to get seen frequently these 2 better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again old dusty fish pictures my granny probably took them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Start fishing the circuits big fella fishtowin will show u everything


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Start fishing the circuits big fella fishtowin will show u everything


Down boy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Again old dusty fish pictures my granny probably took them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Here buddy, I always have fresh porn in my camera roll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Those are all icebucket Johns fish who u kidding!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> Those are all icebucket Johns fish who u kidding!!!


Brad, go home


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Brad you and dusty fish need to settle it at the scales! We shall see who the man is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Brad, go home
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pipe down dusty fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

I stink at ice fishing. I wanna meet up and fish with natty cans around your shanty’s. I think I might hook bigger fish or a angry hillbilly. Lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> I stink at ice fishing. I wanna meet up and fish with natty cans around your shanty’s. I think I might hook bigger fish or a angry hillbilly. Lol


I got 2 angry hillbillies in mind for ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> IceHoleDestroyer we will see on the ice circuit! I can’t show my videos to the public too much infor my ice drill mafia member! Ps u just show me where u gettin them at! I know that stump u fish a squitter


Creek bed*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

Man, I would love to post pictures of my fish! Those spot stealin ( and sharing) pirates search them right out and then I can't find a place to park!


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Creek bed*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brad, send me a message and I will tell you were he caught it. We can even go out and fish the spots he has shown me and I will claim I found them on my own! Then we can make youtube videos and be famous!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> Brad, send me a message and I will tell you were he caught it. We can even go out and fish the spots he has shown me and I will claim I found them on my own! Then we can make youtube videos and be famous!


I have never once fished with brad and after that post he made I will not be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

johnboy111711 said:


> Brad, send me a message and I will tell you were he caught it. We can even go out and fish the spots he has shown me and I will claim I found them on my own! Then we can make youtube videos and be famous!


Can I come too? I’ll bring venison back straps and Busch lite.


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I have never once fished with brad and after that post he made I will not be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t take the Internet so seriously Homie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Besides brads the speaker at the meet an greet an your coming.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> Don’t take the Internet so seriously Homie.
> 
> what he said! ^^^^^As much as we bust brads stuff about bluegills, Brad is a hell of a fisherman and pretty darn good at finding panfish. I know your real young in the fishing world so lighten up and chill out out. We’re just teasing and having fun cause there’s no ice out there. You wanna get better?? Come fish with us for a day and we’ll help you out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I don’t need to get better through the ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

You sleep in one day and come back to 50 new replies. 

If I make the trip up north I’m hoping someone can put me on some of them yellow fellers. Only time I’ve ever caught them was a dedicated trip out on a charter boat on Erie. Those and the Walleyes make the best sandwiches.


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I don’t need to get better through the ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can always learn a new trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Bring your Speedo's for treading water


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

icebucketjohn said:


> Bring your Speedo's for treading water


Bring your own pictures for sharing pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Moving on who’s ready to go ice fishing  I am!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> Moving on who’s ready to go ice fishing  I am!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I don’t need to get better through the ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let’s get some beers together. I’ll buy my treat. I was a young buck once too. Olive branch has been extended. We’ll talk fishing and chicks cause most people think they have em figured out. Pm me we’ll meet down by you in the Plx area.
F2W


----------



## BrodyC

✋

that being said, with the forecast looking this good I shouldn’t go buy a new Vex now for fear of angering the ice gods. Or should I?


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> that being said, with the forecast looking this good I shouldn’t go buy a new Vex now for fear of angering the ice gods. Or should I?


If you do and things turn bad on us the villagers will be coming with pitchforks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> If you do and things turn bad on us the villagers will be coming with pitchforks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s what I’m afraid of. I’ll just have to find my portable charger for my phone because running the deeper wrecks the battery


----------



## TDD11

Come on, Helen Keller can catch 12" crappie. Real fisherman can detect the light bites... 









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice looking bait


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

IHD... that's NOT Hardwater PORN.
This is Hardwater PORN..


----------



## joekacz

TDD11 said:


> Come on, Helen Keller can catch 12" crappie. Real fisherman can detect the light bites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


That's a LaDue perch,eye set high and back. LOL


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Porn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang it bass knuckles wrong Ogf handle! You were suppose to pm me lol


----------



## Fish2Win

Thank god ibj doesn’t have my cell phone. With all the fish porn I have in there he never leave his house lol


----------



## Bass knuckles

Fish2Win said:


> Dang it bass knuckles wrong Ogf handle! You were suppose to pm me lol


Too funny, we laughed about that today.... can’t wait to meet all you guys


----------



## brad crappie

Icehole am busting your chops man!


----------



## Evinrude58

As still no ice hit Nimmy at the bridge today for a couple hours. Not a lot of action but did get a 10.5 inch perch and a half a dozen Crappie. Temps are looking real good but with the winds that are projected may limit where we can get on. My guess is maybe Tuesday for the less gravitationally challenged like Dave.


----------



## BrodyC

Boys that’s the kind of temperature swing I like to see! Looking at the extended forecast I got one day in the low 40s but other than that it doesn’t get above mid 30 and every night is in the teens and 20s!


----------



## allwayzfishin

IHD... that's NOT Hardwater PORN.
This is Hardwater PORN..[/QUOTE]

And that pile of fish in the sink I caught and posted last year! Haha.....


----------



## bobberbucket

Boy the wind is howling outside this morning! Temps continue to look great I’m so ready for this to start. I can already hear the vex humming an the fish flopping!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Looked at the wind Like ole evinrude will put us behind some! Bobber drink that ole mash where we come from son and blow that wind back down the ole Dixie highway my son!! Looks like speedo weather on the ice by Thursday! I got my rainbow colored one and the stars/bars ready! U ready John


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Looked at the wind Like ole evinrude will put us behind some! Bobber drink that ole mash where we come from son and blow that wind back down the ole Dixie highway my son!! Looks like speedo weather on the ice by Thursday! I got my rainbow colored one and the stars/bars ready! U ready John


Let me dump a couple shots in my coffee so I can read that in the right frame of mind! yeah it’s looking a lot like Thursday maybe sooner. I’m ready to go slap some fish around!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Let me dump a couple shots in my coffee so I can read that in the right frame of mind! yeah it’s looking a lot like Thursday maybe sooner. I’m ready to go slap some fish around!
> Warmer weather is why I said speedos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve always herd it’s good luck to wear a speedo when fishing nimi. They say you never leave feeling unsatisfied if you wear a speedo fishing over there. F2W Told me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I heard it KEEP'S the crowd's AWAY!! Anyway in my case. LOLLOL


----------



## brad crappie

joekacz said:


> I heard it KEEP'S the crowd's AWAY!! Anyway in my case. LOLLOL


Joe that’s my point


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Joe that’s my point


I will find you. I will fish on top of you. You will be forced to be neighborly!  I’ll even sit in the parking lot while you drill out the lake lookin for them then once you’ve set up and haven’t moved in awhile HERE I COME! Thanks for doing all the work and getting them warm up pal your head best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Also if I find some good fish I’m not gonna sit on them for days and pound them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You had me, then you lost me. I don't post here for one day and someone in the inner circle catches feelings and takes his browser and goes home. If I find fish, which I don't do very often, Imma post it up like a mailbox, and be sittin there stuffin gills in my socks.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> You had me, then you lost me. I don't post here for one day and someone in the inner circle catches feelings and takes his browser and goes home. If I find fish, which I don't do very often, Imma post it up like a mailbox, and be sittin there stuffin gills in my socks.


Brad will be sure to frisk you thoroughly before you leave the meet an greet! 

Edit: make sure you check his socks brad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I like searching if u know what i mean


----------



## Fish2Win

brad crappie said:


> I like searching if u know what i mean


He's always a hands on kind of guy when fishing.


----------



## Muddy

Man, I wish that I lived closer to you guys. That sounds like a nice little outing. Fishing, beers, venison, and a full cavity search before you go home.


----------



## Maplehick

I'm starting to worry I mite live to close!!!!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

If I come out in the morning, leave mid day, and come back for the evening bite can I get searched twice?


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> If I come out in the morning, leave mid day, and come back for the evening bite can I get searched twice?


For sure you get pulled aside to the special search shack he’s tough on double dippers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

bobberbucket said:


> For sure you get pulled aside to the special search shack he’s tough on double dippers.
> 
> Better wear gloves he sounds MUDDY!


----------



## swone




----------



## Fish2Win

Muddy said:


> Man, I wish that I lived closer to you guys. That sounds like a nice little outing. Fishing, beers, venison, and a full cavity search before you go home.



It will be muddy fishing for sure


----------



## bobberbucket

What in the methvirginia do we have here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

Gross. Better than Busch NA I suppose


----------



## kit carson

I sure bet that's on the bottom shelf, lmao!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It looks like a box of sickness and trouble. Cheap thrills!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I sure bet that's on the bottom shelf, lmao!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That's a mighty scary $6 drunk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I would be willing to bet a bag of barbecue porkrinds wouldn't even help the taste

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## TDD11

So how's it taste?


----------



## bobberbucket

TDD11 said:


> So how's it taste?


I’m too old for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

kit carson said:


> I would be willing to bet a bag of barbecue porkrinds wouldn't even help the taste
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You would need to pour the entire bottle of Red Hot on them pork rinds


----------



## bobberbucket

Vex charger found! Let the freeze begin!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Vex charger found! Let the freeze begin!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank goodness, I can rest easy now


----------



## cement569

looks like 6 bucks worth of misery, oh it might be fun drinking that potion but....plan on hanging around the litter box the next morning


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Vex charger found! Let the freeze begin!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, you are putting the badfinger on us again, you know The Ice Gods don't like us to be prepared, they only grant us safe passage when all is in disarray, and here you go getting your stuff ready. I personally have all my rods in a tangled heap, covered with rancid fish slime, handles rusted and line dry rotted and I suggest everyone else do the same or worse. Bobber, you got to "lose" that charger or this tenuous cold snap we have on the horizon could be "lost" soon!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> So, you are putting the badfinger on us again, you know The Ice Gods don't like us to be prepared, they only grant us safe passage when all is in disarray, and here you go getting your stuff ready. I personally have all my rods in a tangled heap, covered with rancid fish slime, handles rusted and line dry rotted and I suggest everyone else do the same or worse. Bobber, you got to "lose" that charger or this tenuous cold snap we have on the horizon could be "lost" soon!!!!!


Don’t worry bro the rest of my stuff is a disaster!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

out of 5lbs of venison and a fresh hen steelie, I’m sorry to say that the first batch of smoked meat didn’t last long lol. This is all that’s left. Hopefully I get time next week to smoke up some more for the up coming ice meet and greet.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave I think I need to report those disgusting pics of that piss water they try to pass off as beer. That kind of fakery isn't appropriate for a clean innocent ice forum. Those kind of things should only be shown at Ripley's as surely nobody believes that is beer.


----------



## BrodyC

I know it’s not much but my little kiddie pool that had about and inch of water in it from the last rains is frozen tonight!! 

The lakes are gonna be getting close, as long as this wind stays down we may be walking on water down south in 7-10 days


----------



## OptOutside440

Mid 40s and rain January 25th


----------



## bobberbucket

OptOutside440 said:


> Mid 40s and rain January 25th


We will be fishing that day too. Ice doesn’t form or disappear in a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

OptOutside440 said:


> Mid 40s and rain January 25th


I’ll be on ice. Enjoy the couch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning friends,- I’m really really feeling this weather! Won’t be above freezing at all today HOORAY! Tomorrow might get a little about and then it’s strait up gonna be cold. I know the few days at the end of the month look Warmer but I don’t think it will be enough to pause the show. It’s ON and its staying that way for awhile!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Anyone that dont drink real American water down beer can fall through the ice!! The ice beer bang for the buck!!! Love my natty, Bush light , and pbr but the ole red, white, and blue gives me the shits! I love it on the ice we I mark my territories!


----------



## bobberbucket

You know what would be great out in the shack little kings! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Do they even still make that beer, man it's been along time since I drank those!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Do they even still make that beer, man it's been along time since I drank those!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I think you can still get it some place. Weren’t they like 8 packs or something? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

No sure we always bought them in cases, 7oz bottles

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

https://www.wcpo.com/entertainment/...-leaders-want-to-put-little-kings-back-on-top 

It’s still out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

As a teenager I drank ALOT of little kings & Pbr. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Am born again I actually don’t drink anymore! So please don’t drink around me or smoke anything! I do like little boys! Am catholic o I should not say that! God bless u ice nuts


----------



## JakeL

Fosters oil cans are pretty good on the ice. The party line has them on the cooler door.


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Am born again I actually don’t drink anymore!


Well I guess your getting grape juice at the meet an greet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Hey brad has this guy ever ruined any of your dates? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Don’t k ow that man


----------



## bobberbucket

He said you ate all the pretzels he had out. & finished all the natty you brought with you before you went outside.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

bobberbucket said:


> Hey brad has this guy ever ruined any of your dates?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....why don't you take a seat...


----------



## bobberbucket

I love it when they sit! I’m like take your time dude your life is ruined 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1MoreKast

I think someone needs a screen name on here

ImChrisHansen


----------



## bobberbucket

Yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I just drove by Miller Lake on main street and there was ice in that little Cove that sits right against the golf course on the west side


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I just drove by Miller Lake on main street and there was ice in that little Cove that sits right against the golf course on the west side


I’m gonna have to go peak at palm road see if it skimmed last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

brad crappie said:


> Am born again I actually don’t drink anymore! So please don’t drink around me or smoke anything! I do like little boys! Am catholic o I should not say that! God bless u ice nuts


If you’re Catholic, you’re a drinker.


----------



## bobberbucket

I think it may be best to leave religion and pedophilia out of this discussion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Totally agree this is not going to end well, back to talking about our upcoming ice!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

And.little.kings

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bring on the ICE! And little kings too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I think I am going to find some for the meet and greet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Well I didn’t quit drinking am not catholic and I like spiltoes!


----------



## kit carson

Bobber we are going to have this get together on a Saturday I hope!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber we are going to have this get together on a Saturday I hope!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Probably be better. I think we should have a contest for smallest fish. Just for fun everyone’s always strutting around looking for the big one lest see who can catch the smallest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I got a place in mind with small fish o plenty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm in $5 entry fee

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

You down wit OSP? Yeah you know me!!!


----------



## kit carson

I really think this should be a annual event

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I'm in $5 entry fee
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> You down wit OSP? Yeah you know me!!!


Nope I got another place in mind with more dinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

More dinks and less chance of many other outsiders. Hence why I haven’t mentioned it here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I really think this should be a annual event
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


The first annual dink fest! 2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Entry $6 
$3 for big panfish 
$3 for smallest bluegill/perch. Because of fish regulations.
8am-3pm 
Kids tournament for biggest fish. 
I have extra rods and lures we could donate for prizes.
Someone drags out a tailgate grill on smitty sled with burgers and dogs.
Pot luck kinda deal where we all bring something. Brad please leave the priest at home this is for kids and families to enjoy.


----------



## Fish2Win

Osp is close walk and a confined area. Plus we can drink there right?


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Entry $6
> $3 for big panfish
> $3 for smallest bluegill/perch. Because of fish regulations.
> 8am-3pm
> Kids tournament for biggest fish.
> I have extra rods and lures we could donate for prizes.
> Someone drags out a tailgate grill on smitty sled with burgers and dogs.
> Pot luck kinda deal where we all bring something. Brad please leave the priest at home this is for kids and families to enjoy.


I was thinking more of an adult thing and a little less formal for the meet an greet. 

But I’d be interested in something like this too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Osp is close walk and a confined area. Plus we can drink there right?


We can’t drink on any inland public water to be clear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Same here on the adult thing not sure kids will really want to be around us, if your picking up what I'm saying

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The location of dink fest will be disclosed in a group private message to those who are coming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I totally want to do exactly what fish2win put out just not for dink fest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> We can’t drink on any inland public water to be clear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If someone wants to host on a private lake or pond of theirs then we’d be cookin with peanut oul


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> If someone wants to host on a private lake or pond of theirs then we’d be cookin with peanut oul
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve got a place in mind that’s pretty laidback. I doubt anyone is giving up a private lake but hey I like your go get em attitude!. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve got a place in mind that’s pretty laidback. I doubt anyone is giving up a private lake but hey I like your go get em attitude!.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just sayin, if we can find something private you can whatever the hell you want!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I will **** and puke every where with peanut oil! Call the squad too! It’s all good


----------



## kit carson

First one to puke will get sacrificed to the ice gods

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Disclosure of location, date and time will be limited to active participants in this thread who plan on attending. I’ll ask for a head count when the ice starts to get right. Some trouble making type folks (the kind who say we’re not getting ice ) will not be invited. We’re looking to have a good time this should help insure that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely no negative dips invited

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Will there be a swimming section for brad and Icebucketjohn to enjoy before the festival starts?


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Will there be a swimming section for brad and Icebucketjohn to enjoy before the festival starts?


I suppose I can bring a chainsaw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave, you can drink on public lakes just not in State Parks (not sure on metro parks like Nimmy)or while driving a boat. You know if it is ice fishing I am in.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave, you can drink on public lakes just not in State Parks (not sure on metro parks like Nimmy)or while driving a boat. You know if it is ice fishing I am in.


Definitely no drinking in any metro parks lol. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Im not worried I’ve got a dink filled location in mind where we should be unbothered. Especially with a limited guest list. And backup locations if that don’t work out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maybe something like this along with the pot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

“Dink fest 2020 champion” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That's just badass did you say pot 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s gonna be fun to see a contest for the least inches for a change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> It’s gonna be fun to see a contest for the least inches for a change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’ll win least inches all day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You’ll win least inches all day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You’ll win the Kotex award for sure with your soft jj.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

This cold snap has got you boys all riled up today. Count me in for dinkfest.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You’ll win the Kotex award for sure with your soft jj.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I’ll wear that badge of honor with pride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Bobber some of these fellas are going to have to come down to a coin flip to determine a invite, lmao!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber some of these fellas are going to have to come down to a coin flip to determine a invite, lmao!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


We will have a chat meeting of for sure attendees to vote prior to inviting members of questionable character.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> “Dink fest 2020 champion”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Deranged Dink Hater 2020 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Hoping this comment seals my vote haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> Hoping this comment seals my vote haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never was a question on you homie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

If the timing is right I’m in, hopefully it works out if not I know everyone will have a blast.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> If the timing is right I’m in, hopefully it works out if not I know everyone will have a blast.


If the timing isn’t right I still owe ya a trip and that will be totally different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Since it is a Dink tourney shouldn't the entry fee reflect that and be $1.


----------



## Evinrude58

Since it is a Dink tourney shouldn't the entry fee reflect that and be $1. 
Also if Brad and IBJ are going swimming in their speedos are you supplying the blindfolds or do we have to bring our own? Nobody wants to see that.


----------



## Maplehick

Bobber, I don't know where your planning to have this shindig. But the neighborhood will never be the same!!!! Lol

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

No big deal Carl, I’ve seen those 2 ice bath swimming before. John sat in shock for at least 3 hrs sipping on coffee telling his story to anyone who would listen in the parking lot lololololol. Bobberbucket and I just sat on the ice killing big red ears while John drip dried. Gotta admit though John is fast as hell at getting out of the water. Looked like he was shot out of cannon.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> No big deal Carl, I’ve seen those 2 ice bath swimming before. John sat in shock for at least 3 hrs sipping on coffee telling his story to anyone who would listen in the parking lot lololololol. Bobberbucket and I just sat on the ice killing big red ears while John drip dried. Gotta admit though John is fast as hell at getting out of the water. Looked like he was shot out of cannon.


Found an old familiar photo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Wow!!


----------



## swone

That ain’t right how they do you John!


----------



## swone

What are we putting as an estimate of the number of hours it took him to find that picture? I would guess the over under would start at three hours


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> What are we putting as an estimate of the number of hours it took him to find that picture? I would guess the over under would start at three hours


Not even 5 minutes search on ogf.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s gloriously cold out there this morning! Looks to be a few inches of snow in my yard . Looks a lot like there will be fishable ice in limited locations by Tuesday. I’m gonna shoot for Monday but it’s more than likely gonna be Tuesday for me. I see there are some concerning high temps forecasted later in the week but hopefully we maintain our ice. I’m ready to do some fishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hopefully, we'll see some ice formation on the inland lakes by Sunday


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Hopefully, we'll see some ice formation on the inland lakes by Sunday


Fingers crossed! Saw some skimmed over backwaters yesterday while out doing a little recon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

I guess I was a little to hopeful last night, thought there might be a little skim ice this morning. Not even slush floating on the pond.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Maplehick said:


> I guess I was a little to hopeful last night, thought there might be a little skim ice this morning. Not even slush floating on the pond.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Lot’s of snow falling here I’m sure that’s not helping right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Ya, we had about two inches last night, still coming down.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I got a good feeling that the lakes will start locking up tonight and tomorrow. All this snow would have slowed the ice maker down. It'll be here soon fellas. Keep your gear in disarray and buy some crankbaits if your feeling the itch. I'm built like a upside down coca-cola bottle so I'm shooting for Wednesday or Thursday 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

It’s all bass ackwards around my place today. Everything is covered in ice except for my ponds!


----------



## kit carson

This snow shouldn't hurt us it's going to be dropping in temps later this afternoon, I'm seeing it's going down in the teens tonight. Let the machine start making the ice!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I assume it's so quiet on here because everyone is organizing all there ice gear, definately will be poking around Tuesday after work

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Kit, I couldn't possibly get any more organized. Lol all most have the zipper worn out on my shack cover! Check and recheck. And I'll still forget something.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

You think that little honeyhole is worth checking out wednesday afternoon? It should lock up pretty quick!!!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Heck ya. Not to many places that protected. I only know of one or two other spots to get on that early. One spot I will check on the way home from work and the other is to far north to check out after work.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I will let you know how it looks wednesday night

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Ok, if I find anything worth trying I'll pm you

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Perfect, did you make it marks, I was there when those lures came in you wanted

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Ya. I picked up 6 more it's done well for me. I really want to try out those jaw jackers to see if I like them. If we get on this week I'll be packing a couple of those to try out

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I would be interested also, its nice that marks gets us what we Need and his prices are really good, have to help out your local baitshops

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

He went the extra mile to figure out what size they were and ordered them in I think in 3 days. Excellent SERVICE!!!!! HE'S THE MAN

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

He always does just a great guy

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Mark's price on the jaw jackers . They were cheaper than what I saw on line buy like 4 bucks. No brainers! Buy local 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I picked up a jaw jacker from Mark's this week. I can't wait to try it out. They told me it was considered a tip up.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I know what you mean I bought the glow ring for.my vexilar there and he was cheaper than it was online. So much better buying local you can actually see what your buying instead if seeing it on a stupid screen

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I also found a couple of jerkbaits there that I've been searching for that rapala hasn't produced since 2017. Marks and Tall Tales are my go to's.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

jjanda said:


> I picked up a jaw jacker from Mark's this week. I can't wait to try it out. They told me it was considered a tip up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yes it is. I think it was 2018 odnr recognized it as a tip up

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Hope I’m invited to this fun filled event!


----------



## swone

Bobber done gone off into one of them there hoodoo trances, danged if he ain’t in some kind of a altered reality, beseechin The Ice Gods for favors. Or he got locked up for freaking out because of the weather. Again.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice junkies, - Thing are looking great! I’m noticing that there’s a cooling trend to the high temperatures forecasted. Hopefully it stays cool enough to maintain what we build over the next few days. Couple more days folks and it’s ON!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


>


Very appropriate jam this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Here's one more to pass the time while we watch the freeze


----------



## bobberbucket

The temp is falling fast here at the moment. Need this wind to lay down a little and let it lock in. Then we need that wind to fire up and howl all night long to keep any snow that may fall off. 
There’s an ideal storm of things I’d like to see happen to help insure we have good quality lasting ice to withstand the little warm ups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I like my newly formed ice buck naked so I can get a good read on it. I don’t mind a little snow on top to help pack in the shack after it’s got a nice solid uniform base. It’s impossible to read ice with substantial snow cover if lots of snow is on top of a little ice even with a spud bar your gambling big time. 

The best thing you can do right now is watch these lakes freeze. Watch where they freeze first and watch the path the ice follows as it forms. If you know how it froze and what froze first you’ll know where the thickest safest routes of travel are once it’s walkable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Future forecast is a little warm:/ but all the rain puddles from yesterday froze overnight hopefully we can make some decent ice before the brief warmup so some of it stays.


----------



## bobberbucket

Brody i think its gonna take a seriously harsh cold snap to get you some fishable ice local to you. Not saying it’s impossible tho. Good news is there will for sure be some ice a couple hours north


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightranger

the solstice is the week before Christmas.if lake erie is going to freeze and be relatively safe,it must be skimmed over before new years.inland lakes and ponds are all you will get unless you drive north.i no longer get an Indiana license anymore because there just isn,t a long enough ice season to make it worth my while.michigan is becoming your only ice fishing option with the winters getting milder.i,ve watched ski resorts south of Detroit and in ohio and am just shocked that they can stay in business.real winter addicts are going to have to head to the up if they want a traditional winter.everyday from now till spring,the days are longer and the sun more direct.my wife says it simply"you catch more fish in less time and are much safer in your boat than you are ice fishing".i enjoy ice fishing,love using my camera and watching fish in their natural habitat and studying their behavior.lake erie is never safe,the flowing water creates jigsaw puzzle ice and was fun in 2013-14,but hasn,t been good and safe since.i remember too many selfish idiots leaving all their trash out on the ice and in the parking lots.BOAT FISHERMAN TREAT LAKE ERIE,S RESOURCES BETTER THAN ALL THESE WEEKEND WARRIOR IDIOTS DO.i don,t know where half these people come from,but until I see a more responsible,enviromentally friendly group of ice fisherman,i will not post any fishing reports because I can,t stand to see this great resource trashed the way TOO MANY DISRESPECTFUL OUT OF TOWNERS AND OUT OF STATERS DO.when someone comes from over a 100 miles away and pulls their boat,ohio gets the best of both worlds,turnpike tolls, gas sales, hotel and restaurant patronage from respectful,insured boat owners.it may only be 1/3 of ice fisherman,but ice fisherman have proven to be the worst polluters,litterers, and environment trashers lake erie will see in a years time.boat owners are VERY INVESTED IN THEIR BOATS,all my ice fishing stuff combined can be relaced for $1000 or less,the boat,not even close.trashing the parking areas is why camp perry will not allow public parking for ice fishing and seems to be the attitude shared by all the locals.when you arrive in port Clinton pulling a boat,your welcomed like a king,in ice fishing season, your demonized because of the bad behavior of that 1/3 that just doesn,t get it.i hope lake erie never freezes over again if that,s whats going to happen.wish the fish cops would go ape **** on the polluters instead of just checking licenses and fish.


----------



## kit carson

You know I really don't like reading that post but it's so true in alot of ways. Myself and my two close fishing buddies have seen the trash all to often, it's disgusting!! Every time I leave a lake I take home.more than I went out with, damn shame I have to do that. Totally agree more needs to be done, people just don't seem to care about our great resources.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

nightranger said:


> the solstice is the week before Christmas.if lake erie is going to freeze and be relatively safe,it must be skimmed over before new years.inland lakes and ponds are all you will get unless you drive north.i no longer get an Indiana license anymore because there just isn,t a long enough ice season to make it worth my while.michigan is becoming your only ice fishing option with the winters getting milder.i,ve watched ski resorts south of Detroit and in ohio and am just shocked that they can stay in business.real winter addicts are going to have to head to the up if they want a traditional winter.everyday from now till spring,the days are longer and the sun more direct.my wife says it simply"you catch more fish in less time and are much safer in your boat than you are ice fishing".i enjoy ice fishing,love using my camera and watching fish in their natural habitat and studying their behavior.lake erie is never safe,the flowing water creates jigsaw puzzle ice and was fun in 2013-14,but hasn,t been good and safe since.i remember too many selfish idiots leaving all their trash out on the ice and in the parking lots.BOAT FISHERMAN TREAT LAKE ERIE,S RESOURCES BETTER THAN ALL THESE WEEKEND WARRIOR IDIOTS DO.i don,t know where half these people come from,but until I see a more responsible,enviromentally friendly group of ice fisherman,i will not post any fishing reports because I can,t stand to see this great resource trashed the way TOO MANY DISRESPECTFUL OUT OF TOWNERS AND OUT OF STATERS DO.when someone comes from over a 100 miles away and pulls their boat,ohio gets the best of both worlds,turnpike tolls, gas sales, hotel and restaurant patronage from respectful,insured boat owners.it may only be 1/3 of ice fisherman,but ice fisherman have proven to be the worst polluters,litterers, and environment trashers lake erie will see in a years time.boat owners are VERY INVESTED IN THEIR BOATS,all my ice fishing stuff combined can be relaced for $1000 or less,the boat,not even close.trashing the parking areas is why camp perry will not allow public parking for ice fishing and seems to be the attitude shared by all the locals.when you arrive in port Clinton pulling a boat,your welcomed like a king,in ice fishing season, your demonized because of the bad behavior of that 1/3 that just doesn,t get it.i hope lake erie never freezes over again if that,s whats going to happen.wish the fish cops would go ape **** on the polluters instead of just checking licenses and fish.


Thank you for the very well thought out rant. Interesting view you have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

BrodyC said:


> View attachment 338163
> 
> 
> Future forecast is a little warm:/ but all the rain puddles from yesterday froze overnight hopefully we can make some decent ice before the brief warmup so some of it stays.


Im in the same boat as you are Brody, but a little more north of ya (near Steubenville). Ugh so $%#@!& frustrating! 
Sounds like a road trip will have to be in order if things set up up north.

Havea buddy who lives on Chippewa. Is it any good through the ice?


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> You know I really don't like reading that post but it's so true in alot of ways. Myself and my two close fishing buddies have seen the trash all to often, it's disgusting!! Every time I leave a lake I take home.more than I went out with, damn shame I have to do that. Totally agree more needs to be done, people just don't seem to care about our great resources.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Some of it is absolutely true. The rest is a matter opinion & soft water lover garbage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nightranger

bobberbucket said:


> Thank you for the very well thought out rant. Interesting view you have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made a huge mistake and posted a great fishing report from crane creek back in 2014.i was shocked when I went the very next day,and had to park a mile from the lake at crane creek. I swear I could have loaded 2 garbage bags full of empty propane cylinders and beer cans on my mile long trip back to my truck.i was also shocked at all the "homemade" rigs that were abandoned on the ice that year because their "inventions" didn,t hold up.WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND THINKS ITS OK TO LEAVE ALL THEIR CRAP OUT ON THE ICE.


----------



## bobberbucket

nightranger said:


> I made a huge mistake and posted a great fishing report from crane creek back in 2014.i was shocked when I went the very next day,and had to park a mile from the lake at crane creek. I swear I could have loaded 2 garbage bags full of empty propane cylinders and beer cans on my mile long trip back to my truck.i was also shocked at all the "homemade" rigs that were abandoned on the ice that year because their "inventions" didn,t hold up.WHO IN THEIR RIGHT MIND THINKS ITS OK TO LEAVE ALL THEIR CRAP OUT ON THE ICE.


You know what they say about the Internet if you post it they will come. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I think that most who post fishing reports often on online forums have been burned at one time or another due to over sharing. I’ve seen it happen lots of times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Alot of.lazy fisherman that don't want to.put the time.in and find the fish

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

For instance around 60k views of this thread since it started I know there’s 20 or less of us participating in here daily. 

Those lurking eyes may not post but they will absolutely take advantage of an opportunity should someone post it. 

I’m very careful with site specific information and usually choose not to talk openly about specific sites that are not already known Shacktowns. I don’t even like posting the name of lake because some of them don’t need any additional pressure and litter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

So true, have had it happen to me to many times. Soon as the shack is set up here they come, drilling all around like Indians circling the wagons

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

If you toss that French fry out there them seagulls are coming  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s not just Erie that gets disrespectful out of town folk. All of our little local lakes get descended on by trash balls from all over the state when Erie is not froze everybody from Cleveland wants to run down here to panfish Mecca and trash our places . People everywhere not just Cleveland. Disrespectful non-locals are just as big a problem here. Non-locals as well as a whole TON of LOCAL trash balls! 

And I haven’t even got started on the ATV riding crowd on the lakes that allow it. Some of which are awesome people and some of which are total disrespectful idiots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoonDawg92

Hey, just moving from lurker to participant here so I don't get my feelings hurt 

Seriously I have never ice fished but I have enjoyed reading this thread and seeing all you folks get excited. I have been concerned at times because I have this vision of all of you running out there together at the first sign of ice and all tumbling in! Glad to see BB is still thinking about safety, I know the rest of you do too.

Good luck, hope you have safe ice soon!


----------



## crappiedude

nightranger said:


> I can,t stand to see this great resource trashed the way TOO MANY DISRESPECTFUL OUT OF TOWNERS AND OUT OF STATERS DO.


You are way too delusional if you think it's only "out of towners & out of staters" who are the slobs. Unfortunately its coming from your locals too. 
No one in their right mind would post site specific info online.

Not all lurkers are bad. Some are guys just checking in for fun and have no intent on ever visiting. I imagine there are those who are new to the sport and are just trying to learn a thing or two because they don't have anyone else to turn to. 
Don't get me wrong, lots of lurkers are looking to crash your spot too. My guess though is, most of them are your locals.


----------



## kit carson

I lost count how many holes I drilled to retrieve a propane bottle that some idiot stuffed in the hole. Just shows the intelligence of some of the chosen few. Just look around as you drive at all the trash on the sides of the roads, people just don't care.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I tend to follow BB's winter ice fish threads all winter. I get it, the lack of ice is disappointing.
I hope the bashing goes away.


----------



## jjanda

I usually stop at a bait shop before I go fishing. Most of the time I buy a lure or two. They will ask I want a bag. I always say yes and reply it will get filled with trash in no time. It always does. Sad

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

CoonDawg92 said:


> Hey, just moving from lurker to participant here so I don't get my feelings hurt
> 
> Seriously I have never ice fished but I have enjoyed reading this thread and seeing all you folks get excited. I have been concerned at times because I have this vision of all of you running out there together at the first sign of ice and all tumbling in! Glad to see BB is still thinking about safety, I know the rest of you do too.
> 
> Good luck, hope you have safe ice soon!


Welcome ,- I’m glad you enjoy the thread and our antics. It’ll be much more entertaining in here about Thursday! Maybe sooner  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Drove around westbranch it's starting to lock up in most of my go to spots, it will really take off tonight. Tuesday after work I will be checking with a spud to see how it's doing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Those fish better enjoy it now cause they are fixing to have some company! Ice thugs, lurkers, meat hunters, amateurs, outlaws, ice pros, YouTube stars, litter bugs, trash pandas , lake lice , rookies & wannabes. Were ALL coming for them!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Those fish better enjoy it now cause they are fixing to have some company! Ice thugs, lurkers, meat hunters, amateurs, outlaws, ice pros, YouTube stars, litter bugs, trash pandas , lake lice , rookies & wannabes. Were ALL coming for them!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hide yo children hide yo wife, cause we comin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

CoonDawg92 said:


> Hey, just moving from lurker to participant here so I don't get my feelings hurt
> 
> Seriously I have never ice fished but I have enjoyed reading this thread and seeing all you folks get excited. I have been concerned at times because I have this vision of all of you running out there together at the first sign of ice and all tumbling in! Glad to see BB is still thinking about safety, I know the rest of you do too.
> 
> Good luck, hope you have safe ice soon!


Safety is all of our #1 concern even though we are rearin to get out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1more

bobberbucket said:


> For instance around 60k views of this thread since it started I know there’s 20 or less of us participating in here daily.
> 
> Those lurking eyes may not post but they will absolutely take advantage of an opportunity should someone post it.
> 
> I’m very careful with site specific information and usually choose not to talk openly about specific sites that are not already known Shacktowns. I don’t even like the name lakes because some of them don’t need any additional pressure and litter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Living down here in the sw part of the state we are lucky to get a few days on the ice. We were able to get out last February 2nd and hammered the gills and found out after 3hrs I needed a new battery for the FL22 hd. Bought a new battery on the 3 and guess what the was gone!
If we get safe ice on the big pond I call Mike Patterson and book a few days with him.
I enjoy reading all you ice junkies post, keep them coming and I will keep my fingers crossed to get out a few times down here.
Good luck guy!


----------



## Outasync

A few years back at a local spot there were probably 6 shantys set up on top of a hump in a 25 x 25 ft area. I left deciding to come back after dark when the crowd would be gone to see if i could get any crappie after dark. What i found astounded and irritated me. There were 4 empty propane tanks, 2 full ones, countless bait containers then cigarette butts everywhere including in the holes they wanted to find later. After cleaning the area i saw something a little further away and discovered 2 folding chairs and the ice anchor pouch from an eskimo shelter.


----------



## Muddy

My smaller pond has some skim ice, the larger pond is wide open still due to the wind. It’s cold out today, cold enough to require pre-heating your beer before taking it outside unless you want a slushy.


----------



## BrodyC

Took a trip to Nelsonville for a Ham Radio Fest today, passed Lake Hope and Snowden on the way there and home both are muddy and up. Some puddles in flooded fields had some ice though so it is at least starting to make ice in certain places. 

I’m thankful to have found all you crazy hard water folks, I wouldn’t want to drive north to find ice on a lake I’ve never been to when it’s till a novice ice fisherman. Even last year when we had a solid 4+ inches everytime I moved and the ice made a sound it made me clench.


----------



## Muddy

It’s been a pretty nice day. I like it cold and frozen. Wrapping the weekend up with some steaks on the grill. Good luck if you guys get out this week. I want to see some pictures. It’s not going to be cold enough for long enough around me to make it happen based on the “forecast”.


----------



## bobberbucket

This cold is coming on strong! It’s gonna be in the teens as far south as Atlanta in the morning! I can almost hear the ice making popping cracking and singing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Look at that forecast changing for the better! Not a single night above freezing and only a couple days around 40. With that kinda weather we should be able to keep what we can build up.

Edit: one night above freezing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Looking better and better

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Looking better and better
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


O it’s gonna be ON! I might not even sleep for a couple days! 

Tomorrow I’m gonna be poking around the skimmed over area’s I saw yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm thinking I should be on somewhere by wednesday

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll have a much better idea tomorrow when Im slapping that ice with my spud. I’d be happy to find 1.5” of black ice . If I find 2” of black I’m going to get bait & I’m fishing! I’ve got a couple very protected areas that might just have what I’m looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Know exactly what your talking about

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

I’m checking a couple areas this week, see if any have locked up from the wind, get bait and hit it I hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

THE TIME FOR ICEFISHiNG IS UPON US! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1more

Bring along a sheet of plywood!


----------



## kit carson

Really

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

1more said:


> Bring along a sheet of plywood!


What for I don’t need firewood or a lean to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

1more said:


> Bring along a sheet of plywood!


I’ll just take a big step with my tall boots. If they aren’t tall enough I go home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

By the way it's down to 14 out here by westbranch!!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Same here kit. We’re making that ice tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m so stupid excited right now I keep looking at the weather like a reverse auctioneer . I’m like “we’ve got 14 do I hear 12 .” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I did a little recon mission this afternoon with my daughter's. After one of them heard me mumbling about being "locked up" and asked what I was talking about. I felt compelled to give them a mini seminar about lakes freezing. They were thrilled to hear about it. Lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

1more said:


> Bring along a sheet of plywood!


Better yet, bring two! And a plank! And a set of helium boots! If only there was some type of device that could be used to travel on water even if it wasn’t frozen...


----------



## jjanda

swone said:


> Better yet, bring two! And a plank! And a set of helium boots! If only there was some type of device that could be used to travel on water even if it wasn’t frozen...


https://www.thewilcraft.com/ext-ice

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I was thinking of Dr. Heinz Doofenshmirtz and his “b”ouyancy “o”perated “a”quatic “t”ransport or B.O.A.T.


----------



## bobberbucket

Yippeeeeee! 15 degrees that’s the warmest it’s been around here all night it was 14 up until about 4 am then ticked up 1 degree. You betcha we made ice all night and we’re still making it right now! We’re gonna make 
it all day long!

Can’t wait to get out with my spud & tall boots today and do some prospecting. I’m unbelievably stoked the this has gone from when will it freeze to WE ARE FISHING THIS WEEK!! #icelife 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

All the non believers out there claiming to be ice fishermen saying they “should sell their gear.” Smh  I says anyone who even utters the words “ Sell all my ice gear” isn’t & was never an ice fishermen to begin with. Ice fishing to lots of us ice fishermen is more than a hobby it’s a lifestyle! A lifestyle we’re married to. 
it’s unthinkable to me to ever sell my ice gear even if I lived in the desert. I wish all those who say they should “ sell all their gear” would come up in here and offer it to us first! 

Maybe it’s me maybe I’m crazy (well those who know me know I’m slightly off )  . I love ice fishing & I love coordinating fishing adventures with my homies in the ice fishermen’s syndicate . I love it when a good plan comes together and leads to good fishing. I love chatting about it with yall all winter. It’s what gets me through. I JUST LOVE ICE FISHING ALL OF IT!

As you can tell I’m still all jacked up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I can tell your hyped up pretty good, hoping to hear some good reports this morning.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I can tell your hyped up pretty good, hoping to hear some good reports this morning.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I been zinging around the house like a meth head since 330 am! Can’t wait to put my boots on some ice today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I have a pretty good feeling it put some decent ice on last night after the wind played down, especially the protected areas. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m feeling the same way. I’m not trying to set myself up for disappointment but I’m thinking there’s a slight chance I’m fishing today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Yippeeeeee! 15 degrees that’s the warmest it’s been around here all night it was 14 up until about 4 am then ticked up 1 degree. You betcha we made ice all night and we’re still making it right now! We’re gonna make
> it all day long!
> 
> Can’t wait to get out with my spud & tall boots today and do some prospecting. I’m unbelievably stoked the this has gone from when will it freeze to WE ARE FISHING THIS WEEK!! #icelife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hit me up later maybe I’ll join ya. Got nothin all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Hit me up later maybe I’ll join ya. Got nothin all day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably ain’t enough ice for you big fella but it would be nice to have someone to toss me a rope if things go a rye. 

Who knows maybe there’s some big boy ice out there  I’ll be hollering when I get ready to roll you migh be a good luck charm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Probably ain’t enough ice for you big fella but it would be nice to have someone to toss me a rope if things go a rye.
> 
> Who knows maybe there’s some big boy ice out there  I’ll be hollering when I get ready to roll you migh be a good luck charm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not expecting anything special for big boys I’m just interested in what we got cookin today and also interested in not sitting around all day waiting for ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

_I'll be doing drive-bys and checking the ice around PLX today, _


----------



## crappiedude

swone said:


> And a set of helium boots! *If only there was some type of device that could be used to travel on water even if it wasn’t frozen*...


They do and they call them boats.


----------



## bobberbucket

Temps are plummeting at the approach of sunrise it’s 13 on my back porch and falling. At this rate we might not get into the mid 20s today! Ice ice baby! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

I did some driving yesterday and Saturday. Nimi only had a small amount of ice in the C-5 bay on the far south shore by the bridge. The bay at the C-5 parking area on the east side of Christman actually opened up on Sunday compared to Saturday.

The only ice seen Sunday was the back area of Walborn and it was floating slush/icebergs. Nothing continuous. The far southern reach of Berlin by Mill Creek and Helsel Rd were iced up too. West Branch has some ice forming just east of the Knapp Rd. bridge.
It's right on the edge. It will interesting to see what happened overnight and how much ice has formed.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lewzer said:


> I did some driving yesterday and Saturday. Nimi only had a small amount of ice in the C-5 bay on the far south shore by the bridge. The bay at the C-5 parking area on the east side of Christman actually opened up on Sunday compared to Saturday.
> 
> The only ice seen Sunday was the back area of Walborn and it was floating slush/icebergs. Nothing continuous. The far southern reach of Berlin by Mill Creek and Helsel Rd were iced up too. West Branch has some ice forming just east of the Knapp Rd. bridge.
> It's right on the edge. It will interesting to see what happened overnight and how much ice has formed.


When they cut all those trees at nimi the lake became much more turbid. The wind really effects ice formation there these days. It also makes it a very unpredictable place to fish late ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

I’ll b looking at a few spots at west branch then over at the moggie ramp bay after a Dumas stop. Have spud will travel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> I’ll b looking at a few spots at west branch then over at the moggie ramp bay after a Dumas stop. Have spud will travel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We might cross paths today. I’ll be out late morning roaming around portage county. Keep an eye out for a skinny guy probably somewhere he shouldn’t be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

> We might cross paths today. I’ll be out late morning roaming around portage county.


I believe I saw you this past December before it briefly locked up at Moggie when I was bored and driving around area lakes. You were in your work truck. You were at the corner on Palm Rd and then I passed you again on CLR. Not sure whether it was you but I figured it was as I passed that work truck like three times as I made my way around the lake.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lewzer said:


> I believe I saw you this past December before it briefly locked up at Moggie when I was bored and driving around area lakes. You were in your work truck. You were at the corner on Palm Rd and then I passed you again on CLR. Not sure whether it was you but I figured it was as I passed that work truck like three times as I made my way around the lake.


It was likely me. Sometimes I take the scenic route because of “ Traffic “ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

"Work truck"


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> "Work truck"


I probably did some work that day. If I was in a company truck I had reason maybe .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

crappiedude said:


> They do and they call them boats.


Sometimes when I write something this stupid I am setting up one of my even stupider references. Sometimes it is just that stupid.


----------



## jjanda

Palm rd was pretty much all locked up when I went by yesterday around 5:00. 43 and CLR were forming some ice around the edges that were protected. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Heard North rez of PLX was locked up at daylight


----------



## Steelheader88

Guys, did portage and summit countys get the 8 inches of snow that cuyahoga did last night? A few small ponds had thin ice on them up here, but now have that snow to mess things up. Thanks.


----------



## brad crappie

I live in Berea only like 4in


----------



## bobberbucket

Don’t have more than 4” of snow here and it’s dry fluffy stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

3-5" total accumulation in southern Summit County


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

North side of Mentor lagoons is locked up. Let’s hope it keeps poppin over night.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Monday 11:32 am. North Rez/PLX., 100% covered, but slush ice only.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Monday 11:45am OSP/PLX., 100% ice covered., SLUSH ICE ONLY


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nimmy.,C-1 Monday 
, noon. NO GOOD


----------



## bobberbucket

43 boat launch area 100% locked but very thin slushy ice maybe.25 thick. Looking west as far as I could see on the other side of the road appears to be covered as well. I’m waiting on slowwwwww pokey IceHoleDestroyer to get over here to checkout some other areas. We have ice happening we just need it to firm up some an quit snowing!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

What Dave isn't walking on water yet?


----------



## Flathead76

Worst conditions for fisherman right now. Nobody can enjoy it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> What Dave isn't walking on water yet?


Give me an hour 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Flathead76 said:


> Worst conditions for fisherman right now. Nobody can enjoy it.


It’s only fair if we ice fishermen can’t fish in January then nobody can!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Both sides of CLR covered NOT Ready yet .5 crusty slush










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

That black ice in front of me in the photo is super thin and slushy I expect those areas to firm up more over night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

No boots on the ice today, went to west branch and ticknor rd ramp and past Clr and it’s wet and soft . Not much snow on it at all, which I was a bit surprised.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

palm road 1” black ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

That’s better than some areas I saw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Even though I haven’t found anything safe enough to fish yet man it feels good walk on some water! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521

Nice work! I'm living vicariously through you ice mavericks, hoping you guys find fishable water!


----------



## BudIce

Very jealous I won’t be able to explore until Thursday, I hope to be walking on water then. Keep on w the updates, wish I could be scouting


----------



## bobberbucket

I never made it further than 90 feet off shore at any location checked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Great job with all the reports! thank you guys!


----------



## JiggingJacks

Thin and slushy on ledge and judge gonna give it a couple days and check again might also check out Medina. Good luck everyone, stay safe and thanks for the reports!!


----------



## allwayzfishin

I too would also like to thank everyone for the current conditions. I know that hopefully by Thursday morning, we should be good to go. Really hoping Skeeter locks up for the next 6 weeks


----------



## kit carson

Me to adam

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

Would love a couple weeks on skeeter
Walleye crappie pike


----------



## kit carson

Yep freezer getting low on toothy critter meat, lmao!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’d take 5 days In the western basin over 6 weeks at skeeter any day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Oh that's a definate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

Sure is a crummy day to be in the office. Thanks for being out there fellas.


----------



## Fish2Win

bobberbucket said:


> I’d take 5 days In the western basin over 6 weeks at skeeter any day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’d take 1 day on palm rd that’s how bad I’m hurting for ice


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> I’d take 1 day on palm rd that’s how bad I’m hurting for ice


Word. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I WANNA ICE FISH !!!!


----------



## BudIce

I’d love to get back on Erie, but if it doesn’t happen I’ll be happy enough walking on mosquito. At this point I just wanna walk on water drill a hole and listen to the vex


----------



## jjanda

I poked around at mogi after work. This 250 lb ovaltarian or whatever the flip you beanpoles are calling us made it about 20 feet out at Palm rd. Run into a fellow OGF'er while I was out. It was nice to get out and talk fishing. Won't be long boys and girls. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

jjanda, I prefer the term gravitationally challenged.


----------



## snag

Palm definently locked up up better first, over at ticknor ramp I could push the ice down with the spud bar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Just so you guys know, I am doing my part to make it freeze, I am booked solid at work and won't be able to justify a day off for a couple of weeks. In the past that ALWAYS signals the arrival of An Arctic Slam, with An Alberta Clipper, combined with a Polar Vortex of Shame. Polar Vortex of Shame is a wholly owned intellectual property of Swone Industries LLC, any usage without the express written consent of Swone is strictly prohibited.


----------



## swone

I learned my lesson about copyright after I failed to declare Safety Shame as my intellectual property last year and I could have probably made in excess of $.85 from that gem last year when it went viral in bobber's annual post.


----------



## swone

I was just sitting here wondering what would happen if I "report" my own post because even though I can't "like" my own post, I can "report" it. We need ice so bad.


----------



## snag

Waiting for ice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

snag said:


> Waiting for ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More like, how often have I done this, this winter.


----------



## allwayzfishin

That looks like someone I know! Lol
The addition is real fellas.


----------



## bobberbucket

YEAH BUDDY we’re still making that sweet sweet ice! And we’re gonna make it all day long hooray! I’ve got some stupid obligations to attend to so I get out to do some checking or fishing it won’t be till this afternoon sometime. Really interested to see how much was added last night and how firm things are getting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Looking better and the ice is definitely thickening from the last 24hrs - 36hrs, but Weds thru Sunday temps aren't cooperating. We'll see who ventures out and how much ice has really formed. I'll check PLX late this afternoon.​


----------



## swone

Has it been 52 days already?


----------



## swone

I stopped counting


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Has it been 52 days already?


It’s December 10th in some parallel universe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Where's bobber fishing today??? I know you'll be out there somewhere pulling something through the ice while the rest of us are at work wishing we were you!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Where's bobber fishing today??? I know you'll be out there somewhere pulling something through the ice while the rest of us are at work wishing we were you!


Not a super high chance of me fishing today. Maybe this afternoon if things come together. Tomorrow you betcha I’ll likely be fishing somewhere! 
The only place I found that might fish today yesterday was palm road. And it will still be very unstable today I imagine. I don’t think there’s a fish in that 3.5 ft deep silted mud hole worth the chance of me getting my vex wet. 
If that ice tightened up it may be deceivingly firm feeling. In my opinion the conditions at the places I checked yesterday are a perfect recipe for someone to take a swim today should they venture out. Anyone who headed to the above mentioned locations today better be dang careful prepared and be experienced in judging ice quality. If you go out today in those areas prepare for your huge brass set to be wet an cold! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Definitely involuntary swim season


----------



## bobberbucket

The thing I found about all the ice I checked except palm road was that the ice froze in an agitated state. Bumpy and hard to get a good read. some of it was slightly layered as the chop froze together. The ice at palm was mostly smooth black and easy to read but thin and brittle. Today’s temps should help solidify a decent more stable base. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Ugh not the reports I wanted to see. I’m going back to bed, call me when it’s good with lake, gps cords and fish quality reports. Thanks


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Ugh not the reports I wanted to see. I’m going back to bed, call me when it’s good with lake, gps cords and fish quality reports. Thanks


Tomorrow Tomorrow theres always tomorrow it’s only a day away! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Just checked OSP and some other places around plx. Really bad snow/ice mix. Less than an inch. From what I'm seeing there won't be any fishing around here today. Still gonna check nimi and probably run out to moggy this morning. Most likely headed to moggy first thing in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## Fish2Win

lureluzer said:


> Just checked OSP and some other places around plx. Really bad snow/ice mix. Less than an inch. From what I'm seeing there won't be any fishing around here today. Still gonna check nimi and probably run out to moggy this morning. Most likely headed to moggy first thing in the morning tomorrow.


thanks for checking/posting


----------



## lureluzer

A good recipe for a bad day on north res


----------



## lureluzer

Welp, from what I checked this morning around plx I'm just going to head to moggy tomorrow morning. All of nimi ice is bad and thin. A lot of open water on the south end. North res had the most ice but it was 3 layers of pretty nasty looking stuff. Checked a few other places in the plx chain and didn't find anything close to good.


----------



## bobberbucket

Thank you for reporting conditions and the pictures it’s greatly appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

swone said:


> Just so you guys know, I am doing my part to make it freeze, I am booked solid at work and won't be able to justify a day off for a couple of weeks. In the past that ALWAYS signals the arrival of An Arctic Slam, with An Alberta Clipper, combined with a Polar Vortex of Shame. Polar Vortex of Shame is a wholly owned intellectual property of Swone Industries LLC, any usage without the express written consent of Swone is strictly prohibited.


Trying to do my part as well...was going to buy a new camera and decided not to, so I wouldn't jinx anything...I haven't even bought any bait yet.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Where’s the reports fellas! I know y’all have been checking more than what’s been mentioned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Where’s the reports fellas! I know y’all have been checking more than what’s been mentioned!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get off the couch and go tell us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Get off the couch and go tell us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of us work, David


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Some of us work, David
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Must suck.  Looks like your super busy “working “ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Must suck.  Looks like your super busy “working “
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do nothing all day every day. Just gotta be here pretty much


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

you guys keep bringing up that word again....WORK. I thought we weren't allowed to say swear words on this site....lol


----------



## JiggingJacks




----------



## JiggingJacks

Was feeling optimistic and checked out Medina today. Not much ice checked mostly on the north side. Hoping to get out tomorrow and check a few other spots still staying positive!!!!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

JiggingJacks said:


> Was feeling optimistic and checked out Medina today. Not much ice checked mostly on the north side. Hoping to get out tomorrow and check a few other spots still staying positive!!!!!!


Thanks for the report!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Sad to say, but today's field reports, ice observations & lack of ice formation have been really disappointing.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 338575
> Sad to say, but today's field reports, ice observations & lack of ice formation have been really disappointing.


Rub your eyes a little there’s gonna be fish laying on the ice tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Rub your eyes a little there’s gonna be fish laying on the ice tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it girllll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## swone




----------



## BudIce

I hope you’re right Bobber, I wanna see some pics. No chance I can get out til Thursday afternoon


----------



## Fish2Win

I’m in ☎Me


----------



## swone

I think it’s great that so many people are stepping up and giving reports, a real community effort. Big ups to all the explorers today


----------



## bobberbucket

I know getting out will be no problem at all. But I was just discussing my plans with a friend and he mentioned I better pay close attention to conditions as the temps 
are set to rise into the mid 30s. He suggested I better have a sold exit strategy. He has a super VALID point.

Anyone else venturing out had better be experienced & take all safety precautions! They also might need to have an exit strategy & a backup or two in mind. it may not be possible to enter and exit the same spot. Make sure to scope out good. Know when the party’s over and it’s time to go and make that call. 
I’m not saying stay on the couch but think things through & STAY SAFE FOLKS! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I think it’s great that so many people are stepping up and giving reports, a real community effort. Big ups to all the explorers today


X2 I’m proud to be apart of our great community of icefishers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

Anyone gonna be at Indian in the morning? I think we're gonna try it.


----------



## bobberbucket

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> Anyone gonna be at Indian in the morning? I think we're gonna try it.


If you do Please let us know conditions. We don’t get many reports from that area it would be greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> Anyone gonna be at Indian in the morning? I think we're gonna try it.


WHAT……. Indian is close? Any word on Kiser?

I might be coming down with a 24hr bug!


----------



## bobberbucket

I did see some fish porn elsewhere with a report that suggest there were boots on the ice at EH Today. can anyone confirm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

bobberbucket said:


> If you do Please let us know conditions. We don’t get many reports from that area it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I did see some fish porn elsewhere with a report that suggest there were boots on the ice at EH. Today can anyone confirm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just saw it on FB, don’t know if picture is legit from today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

Rooster said:


> WHAT……. Indian is close? Any word on Kiser?
> 
> I might be coming down with a 24hr bug!


It freezes quickly usually. Have not been there to confirm thickness but its definitely locked up. May get there and it be an inch and we turn around. I doubt kiser is fishable.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Current ice thickness off the ramp at north. Prob 2”ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'm gonna hold off venturing on the ice till Friday... if it doesn't melt too much with the warming temperatures the next few days.


----------



## brad crappie

Think am heading west if anyone wants to go on the ice first!!


----------



## Workingman

Scum frog posted east harbor on the northwest forum. He said 2-3" and had a pic of standing on it with hole drilled


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s very encouraging to see so many actual first hand ice reports coming in. I saw a report on OFN of 2” at buckeye. Given the amount of ice checking going on I’ll bet we see fish porn from all around hitting the web tomorrow.  I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

L


----------



## Tinknocker1

Watching all these reports is almost as fun as seeing the Clintons get voted off the Island


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> L


I think brad passed out mid comment. Just fill in the blank your self with something brad would say.  it was entertaining for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> Watching all these reports is almost as fun as seeing the Clintons get voted off the Island


I herd it was the island of that dude who didn’t kill himself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> L


“L”ets discuss how iceholedestroyer is top dog over bobberbucket

Yup I’m sure that was it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> “L”ets discuss how iceholedestroyer is top dog over bobberbucket
> 
> Yup I’m sure that was it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You don’t want it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> I think brad passed out mid comment. Just fill in the blank your self with something brad would say.  it was entertaining for me
> 
> Hillbilly's clutch slipped a lil
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I actually hit it sorry! I will post some porn tomorrow from public water!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I actually hit it sorry! I will post some porn tomorrow from public water!!!


I’ll pay a dozen nattys if you wear your priest outfit in the picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll pay a dozen nattys if you wear your priest outfit
> Nooooooooo


----------



## Evinrude58

Now we know the truth Dave. Seen you singing show tunes in an earlier post.
Will try to get out tomorrow for a couple hours but really don't have much time till Thursday. Hope the ice holds up till then.


----------



## Fish2Win

Tinknocker1 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> paging carol ann freezing I mean freeling. Great movie


----------



## riverKing

I checked indian tonight and sat on a dock jigging for bit. Less than 2 inches at blackhawk. Spud went through in some places with one good hit. I was hoping it might fish Thursday but I'm less hopeful now. Lake has definitely dropped too, I was slanted down from the walls creating worse ice at the bank


----------



## bobberbucket

riverKing said:


> I checked indian tonight and sat on a dock jigging for bit. Less than 2 inches at blackhawk. Spud went through in some places with one good hit. I was hoping it might fish Thursday but I'm less hopeful now. Lake has definitely dropped too, I was slanted down from the walls creating worse ice at the bank


Thank you for the report it’s much appreciated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BABY BABY! Look at what we got cooking this morning! Game on today! #icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Things running through my mind mixed with thoughts of catching fish and how conditions Will be. I still gotta toss my shack in the truck get bait an propane plus some other stuff I gotta deal with. It’s gonna be a painfully long process. But it’s ok cause eventually I’ll be icefishing today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber why bring extra weight like propane and a heater mid to upper 30s no need! Speedo weather my friend!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Bobber why bring extra weight like propane and a heater mid to upper 30s no need! Speedo weather my friend!!


I’m skinny I likes it tropical In my shack. Plus with my thermal shack when it gets above freezing it gets hella foggy in there unless I open the doors. Thermal holds the cold in like an ice box. I’ve been out fishing before and it got warm when I tore my shack down there was a raised ice cube basically from where that ice stayed cold and didn’t melt. Sorry for the looooong answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

? We will get out on some spots the next few days but since I have been hardcore ice fishing the last 20 years if we don’t get on ice before February I don’t recall gettin on after if we didn’t already have some! I don’t keep a record but does any one confirm that or not


----------



## icebucketjohn

There had always been a February Thaw bringing Southwest Winds


----------



## bobberbucket

Well I’ve got good news boys right nows it’s frozen and freezing cold! And there’s ice to fish right now. & ITS ABOUT TO BE FISHED. I’ll worry about the doom and gloom possibilities of the future later. I’m living in the NOW! & IM GONNA FISH TODAY! I’m not sure what February will bring and I’m sure hoping we’re fishing then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Go get em' bobber. I expect quality fish porn by lunch today!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Go get em' bobber. I expect quality fish porn by lunch today!!


Don’t expect to see any slobs or anything cause you’ll be disappointed lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The forecast for here says it will only be above freezing from 2-6 today that’s not terrible might have little to no effect on the current ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Fingers crossed, from what I'm seeing some fishable ice might survive till wednesday

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Good luck! I’ll be working.


----------



## lureluzer

sketchy ice at the new ramp at moggy. Gonna check a few more places but I think it's going to happen today.


----------



## lureluzer

Time to put the float suit on.


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Fingers crossed, from what I'm seeing some fishable ice might survive till wednesday
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I’m with you kit I think we got a shelf life of 7 days in some areas. Depending on what the rain does. If the the temps just drop back a little and turn that rain into a little snow we might be able to dodge the bullet and continue on beyond that maybe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Time to put the float suit on.


Do it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

At least most of the nights are dropping back in the twenties, the key thing that is going to help us is the real feel temperature. That helps to drip it a few more degrees.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

I will be trying to get on at Deer Creek res this afternoon. Will try and give a solid report, but more importantly, FISH PORN!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I will be trying to get on at Deer Creek res this afternoon. Will try and give a solid report, but more importantly, FISH PORN!!!!!!!!


Right on Stay safe and put some lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer




----------



## lureluzer

50 feet off of the dock on some very questionable ice.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 338649
> View attachment 338653
> View attachment 338657
> View attachment 338657


Helll yes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 338649
> View attachment 338653
> View attachment 338657
> View attachment 338657


Lookin like about 3”?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> 50 feet off of the dock on some very questionable ice.


Hell yeah being that your 5 minutes from my house I’m not sure weather or not to change plans an join you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

The little bit of snow that we got really put a damper on the ice making. The ice in the last picture was from the new ramp I would say this ice is at best as good


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll be headed to the bait store shortly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

1.5 - 2". Come on down. Or if you find better let me know. This ice is the worst I've been on in a very long time.


----------



## bobberbucket

Soon as the wife an kids hit the door I’ll be headed to the bait store! I was gonna roam plx but I can’t pass up ice that close today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer




----------



## BrodyC

I’m headed to town, I’ll stop by the lake and check it out. I don’t expect to be able to walk on it yet but 4 straight days with the nights dipping close to single digits it has to have some ice. Warmest temp I’ve seen since Saturday was 34 so hopefully there’s something.


----------



## lureluzer

Nothin huge


----------



## BudIce

Keep sending the pics, love seeing them ice perch. Nice work


----------



## bobberbucket

You’ll hear me beep in a sec I’m headed to get bait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

dink city


----------



## lureluzer

I've got plenty of spikes


----------



## BrodyC

Well now I know what it’s like to be a Browns fan, I had no expectations and yet was somehow still disappointed. 

I knew I wasn’t going to be able to fish the ice but I would’ve at least thought it would’ve locked up with at least skim ice but nah. Apparently 2 degrees latitude is the equivalent of moving from Tundra to Rainforest. 

Now I just pray we get a huge cold snap next month or y’all keep your ice long enough I can make it up there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Got bait an propane forgot the heater Back to the house I do it’s what I get for rushing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

setup on 2.5 of wet an sketchy good thing my shack is big so I can sit back from the hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack

At indian ice is was okay but now its crowded and getting sketchy. A dozen small gills so far


----------



## lureluzer

almost as big as the ducer float!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Ice looks thin fellas. Don't crowd each other., give plenty of elbow room between each other


----------



## Lewzer

Looks like lots of water on top.


----------



## swone

Water on top, you may soon drop, all the water below, probably good to go. (Another wholly owned intellectual property of Swone)


----------



## Evinrude58

Got stuck watching a sick grandkid so no fishing today. Anyone planning on tomorrow? I got to walk on water.


----------



## lureluzer

I'll be out poking around the plx area around 7:30 am.


----------



## viking

HEY BB, WHERE'S THE PORN YOUR MAKING ME WONDER WHAT'S GOING ON!!!!!!!!!! I THOUGHT YOU WOULD HAVE 5 ON THE ICE BY NOW.


----------



## Evinrude58

LL can't get out till about 11:30. Will check here to see where everyone is.


----------



## Tinknocker1

LoneWolfNoPack said:


> At indian ice is was okay but now its crowded and getting sketchy. A dozen small gills so far


Wonder why it's crowded lol ?


----------



## lureluzer

Sounds good E58. I'll let you know what I find. I'll fish till probably 1pm at the latest if they're biting.


----------



## bobberbucket

Trying to hunt them down with ogf member Gavin so far we have Carefully been able to traverse up the channel from the 43 boat launch all the way to Congress Lake on the ice not catching any fish but we’re trying ice is maximum I found it 3 inches the minimum I found is half an inch it’s dangerous out here

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Everyone just be careful


----------



## swone

Thin ice? That for skinny hoes. You can’t fish all this here on one of those!!!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

View attachment 338707
got boots on the ground at deer creek. 3 inches of nice solid clear stuff. Not venturing too far off shore, but shouldnt have to


----------



## BrodyC

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 338707
> got boots on the ground at deer creek. 3 inches of nice solid clear stuff. Not venturing too far off shore, but shouldnt have to


Man if that ice holds at Deer Creek I may have to make the trip up there tomorrow it's only like 45 minutes. Let me know if you do any good, I am dying to get out!


----------



## TDD11

Checked one of the coves at Clear Fork Reservoir, it's usually the first and last ice I can get on during ice season. 2.25" of good clear ice, little white ice on top. This was within 6 feet from shore. I didn't try to see if it was thicker further out, as I was on my lunch break in office clothes. Lol. Was really hoping to blow off some plans and go fish for a few hours after dark.


----------



## Muddy

BrodyC said:


> Man if that ice holds at Deer Creek I may have to make the trip up there tomorrow it's only like 45 minutes. Let me know if you do any good, I am dying to get out!


I think that he’s talking about the Deer Creek up north, not Deer Creek Reservoir south of Columbus.


----------



## BrodyC

Muddy said:


> I think that he’s talking about the Deer Creek up north, not Deer Creek Reservoir south of Columbus.


:/ sad day


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

BrodyC said:


> :/ sad day


Sorry, Deer Creek Reservoir in Alliance


----------



## baitguy

bobberbucket said:


> Trying to hunt them down with ogf member Gavin so far we have Carefully been able to traverse up the channel from the 43 boat launch all the way to Congress Lake on the ice not catching any fish but we’re trying ice is maximum I found it 3 inches the minimum I found is half an inch it’s dangerous out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



so let me get this straight ... after several days of 40s and rain, after 2 days in the 20s you Mensa candidates are out on ice that's marginal thickness at best, down grading to dangerous, treacherous, and suicidal ice conditions ... that looks like OPEN WATER in the background ... how do you find out it's only half an inch thick???? seems like you'd have to be pretty close to it ... I guess the Sherriffs office dive teams need practice too ...


----------



## BrodyC

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Sorry, Deer Creek Reservoir in Alliance


*sigh* The search continues.. lol

Good luck to anyone that does have safe ice to fish keep slaying them!


----------



## Tinknocker1

baitguy said:


> so let me get this straight ... after several days of 40s and rain, after 2 days in the 20s you Mensa candidates are out on ice that's marginal thickness at best, down grading to dangerous, treacherous, and suicidal ice conditions ... that looks like OPEN WATER in the background ... how do you find out it's only half an inch thick???? seems like you'd have to be pretty close to it ... I guess the Sherriffs office dive teams need practice too ...


Go pick some worms grandma


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

baitguy said:


> so let me get this straight ... after several days of 40s and rain, after 2 days in the 20s you Mensa candidates are out on ice that's marginal thickness at best, down grading to dangerous, treacherous, and suicidal ice conditions ... that looks like OPEN WATER in the background ... how do you find out it's only half an inch thick???? seems like you'd have to be pretty close to it ... I guess the Sherriffs office dive teams need practice too ...


Someone doesn’t know much about ice fishing ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

That's the same guy bitching about the metro parks charging to launch and now that they're talking about all the great things that money is going to pay for had moved on to something else to bitch about.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

miked913 said:


> That's the same guy bitching about the metro parks charging to launch and now that they're talking about all the great things that money is going to pay for had moved on to something else to bitch about.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I’m thinkin it’s crank it’s identical twin sister


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

baitguy said:


> so let me get this straight ... after several days of 40s and rain, after 2 days in the 20s you Mensa candidates are out on ice that's marginal thickness at best, down grading to dangerous, treacherous, and suicidal ice conditions ... that looks like OPEN WATER in the background ... how do you find out it's only half an inch thick???? seems like you'd have to be pretty close to it ... I guess the Sherriffs office dive teams need practice too ...


Just go on somewhere else you ain’t making any friends in here with that attitude. This is 

the HARDWATER FOURM where the MEN go ICEFISHING and post about it.

We been have doing this here long before you ever joined this site Junior! We don’t want or need your tool box opinions. 

Go write an article about. Being a Nancy couch captain your since such an expert. BYE Felicia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll give a more detailed report how today went here shortly. it’s not that excited being that I got skunked by the Gavin and the famous fish whisper himself F2W. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> Just go on somewhere else you ain’t making any friends in here with that attitude. This is
> 
> the hardwater forum where the MEN go ice fishing and post about it.
> 
> We been have doing this here long before you ever joined this site Junior! We don’t want or need your tool box opinions.
> 
> Go write an article about. Being a Nancy couch captain your such an expert. BYE Felicia
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We have ourselves the first Saltine Sally Safety Shammer of the day.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll give a more detailed report how today went here shortly. it’s not that excited being that I got skunked by the Gavin and the famous fish whisper himself F2W.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Say it ain't so!!


----------



## swone

Safety Shame is also a wholly owned intellectual property of Swone Industries LLC including any derivatives


----------



## dlancy

swone said:


> Safety Shame is also a wholly owned intellectual property of Swone Industries LLC including any derivatives


Saltine Sally has been submitted to the intellectual property database and is under review for approval. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave, now I know you are smarter than to be on the ice we have with F2W. He drills so many holes he makes a foot of ice iffy so I can just imagine the danger it causes when there is only 3. And then to get out fished by him turn in your Ice Fisherman card.
Swone I just took over Swone Industries LLC so show me the money.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave, now I know you are smarter than to be on the ice we have with F2W. He drills so many holes he makes a foot of ice iffy so I can just imagine the danger it causes when there is only 3. And then to get out fished by him turn in your Ice Fisherman card.
> Swone I just took over Swone Industries LLC so show mw the money.


It was so thin we made him leave made him leave his auger in the truck no lie! Didn’t need more than a spud and you didn’t even want a 6” hole not with the geysers we were fishing in on the 43 side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

You going tom. BB ?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

I'm not seeing any pictures


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> You going tom. BB ?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful

2 3/4 on my pond in geauga. White ice with 1/4 under.


----------



## bobberbucket

Here’s all the pictures I took today. No fish porn cause I didn’t catch a thing. Got to the lake 43 launch talked with Gavin an lureluzer very nice to meet y’all btw. who were already on the ice. We spread out and started fishing. I couldn’t raise a fish to save my life. After awhile lureluzer left and Gavin and I stared to venture East towards CLR searching for fish made it about midway up the channel and my phone rings. Its F2W headed our way we continued East meeting up with him at CLR. Ran into fellow ogf member eyegagger at CLR it was a pleasure to meet you. Came off just before dark 

Thank you F2W for the ride back to our trucks! It wouldn’t have been fun going back down the channel in the dark. All in all ‘twas nice to be on ice. 

Thanks to the guys who caught fish today to keep from making a liar outta me. I said there would be fish on the ice today I didn’t say whos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Got out west size stunk! One place wAter was dingy usually clean!!


----------



## brad crappie




----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Got out west size stunk! One place wAter was dingy usually clean!!


Dang it hillbilly I’d have bought perch off you! I had it so rough today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Around 20 dink’s between gills, craps, and golden shiners buddies got some too plus 2 dink eyes


----------



## bobberbucket

Brad crappie for president 2020!!! Thanks for the fish porn!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin

Good time out there today, hopefully these temps cooperate and we get some more fishing in.


----------



## bobberbucket

Gavin said:


> Good time out there today, hopefully these temps cooperate and we get some more fishing in.


Good to see you got Tapatalk so you can easily post. T’was a fun adventure today thanks for joining in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Gotta say that’s the first time I drug so far I needed a taxi to get back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Ice uber, you mite be on to something bb

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

if you guys get out tomorrow hope for cloudy skies, whenever there is high pressure and bluebird skies I stay home. its a real tough bite until the last few minutes of light.....GO GETTUM


----------



## bobberbucket

F2W was the best Uber driver I’ve ever had he even brought pizza.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

cement569 said:


> if you guys get out tomorrow hope for cloudy skies, whenever there is high pressure and bluebird skies I stay home. its a real tough bite until the last few minutes of light.....GO GETTUM


Times two about that bluebird I hate the sunshine when I’m trying to fish


----------



## Fish2Win

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave, now I know you are smarter than to be on the ice we have with F2W. He drills so many holes he makes a foot of ice iffy so I can just imagine the danger it causes when there is only 3. And then to get out fished by him turn in your Ice Fisherman card.
> Swone I just took over Swone Industries LLC so show me the money.


it was rough out there, he wouldn’t let me bring my auger out. Seemed like No weeds in Mogadore by Congress lake area. If it had weeds they’re all brown and down. That might be why we barely saw any fish today. The ice was so thin I could a cut a hole to fish out of in 3 whacks.


----------



## Maplehick

bobberbucket said:


> F2W was the best Uber driver I’ve ever had he even brought pizza.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was working for that tip!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> Swone I just took over Swone Industries LLC so show me the money.


Swone Industries LLC is hereby and forthwith a wholly owned subsidiary of Evinrude58 Inc. and Evinrude58 Inc. through such acquisition has therefore inherited all assets and liabilities of Swone Industries LLC. 

The key word of course, is liabilities.

This takeover only requires a simple majority or, failing that, if bobberbucket fails to respond within three (3) minutes.


----------



## Fish2Win

Maplehick said:


> He was working for that tip!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Worst passenger ever. I gave him 1 star.
Didn’t put me on fish.
He poured out his beer right in front of me and didn’t offer me any.
Made me share my pizza with him.
And to top it off no cash for ride. Smh


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Worst passenger ever. I gave him 1 star.
> Didn’t put me on fish.
> He poured out his beer right in front of me and didn’t offer me any.
> Made me share my pizza with him.
> And to top it off no cash for ride. Smh


True story. Except I put you on at lest one fish lol The rest of the your statements are true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440

A guy fell through today at Shadow lake, be careful. 3" sketchy ice.


----------



## JakeL

Studs! All of you. 2 1/2" of ice makes this chubby kid pucker. I'm heading North in the morning. Hopefully I'll be sharing some poem by dark.


----------



## lureluzer

BB and Gavin it was nice to meet you guys today. Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Got a small one out back after work yesterday. Nothing to brag about, but was nice to get out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Man is it gonna warm up quick about freezing by 10 am an near 40 by 2. I hope they be wrong but I think they might be right this time.  it’s gonna be a struggle till the arctic temps return, 

If your headed Out have a plan today you might need it! I’m gonna try an get out somewhere later this morning an try an get the skunk off. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Phish_4_Bass said:


> View attachment 338789
> 
> Got a small one out back after work yesterday. Nothing to brag about, but was nice to get out there.


Sweet pictures you caught more than I did yesterday! Thanks for the report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I'm very disappointed in you BB. You didn't supply any fish porn, so you posted pictures of the lake instead????? I think there has been someone else on this site that used to do that.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Checked North Rez at PLX Weds afternoon at State Mill Rd/Boat Dock.

ONLY 1" of ICE.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Checked North Rez at PLX Weds afternoon at State Mill Rd/Boat Dock.
> 
> ONLY 1" of ICE.


How far off shore did you check? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm very disappointed in you BB. You didn't supply any fish porn, so you posted pictures of the lake instead????? I think there has been someone else on this site that used to do that.


Bill I’m blaming you for my skunking yesterday. You put the jinx on me with your tall expectations. I cant work under such pressure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayakcrazy

So what's the plan? Where we fishing at and what time?


----------



## bobberbucket

kayakcrazy said:


> So what's the plan? Where we fishing at and what time?


You’ve got mail


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

I'm getting sick of dink perch.


----------



## Fish2Win

I’m wit


lureluzer said:


> I'm getting sick of dink perch.
> View attachment 338803
> View attachment 338805


I’m with you! I’m not fishing Mogadore again this yr. please give me open water now. This fishing on 2” of pucker factor ice is boring and not worth it.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

icebucketjohn said:


> Checked North Rez at PLX Weds afternoon at State Mill Rd/Boat Dock.
> 
> ONLY 1" of ICE.


So you’re sayin that ice I checked in the same spot 2 days ago lost an inch? I mean, I at least posted a pic for proof. Walk out there and get us an accurate report please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

nada perch! Lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 338809
> nada perch! Lol


And now it’s a successful day!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 338809
> nada perch! Lol


#winning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I wasn't about to


----------



## icebucketjohn

IHD: I drilled 2 holes with an 8" auger while standing on the North Rez/State Mill Rd Boat Dock. I wasn't about to venture onto the ice solo. Went swimming once & didn't care for it.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

bobberbucket said:


> Sweet pictures you caught more than I did yesterday! Thanks for the report.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem!
I thoroughly enjoy these threads, although I don't post too often...
Tried a bigger body of water down here in Jefferson County, ice was pretty shady.
These little strip pits save my ice season!


----------



## set-the-drag

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 338809
> nada perch! Lol


Hail to the king of the dinks lol


----------



## Evinrude58

Where is everyone fishing will be heading out in an hour


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> So you’re sayin that ice I checked in the same spot 2 days ago lost an inch? I mean, I at least posted a pic for proof. Walk out there and get us an accurate report please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


walk your own ass out there Mr "I sit at work and don't do anything all day". I swear you are so full of it sometimes... And you better calm down before I release Brad on you!


----------



## brad crappie

Boys tone it down! This happens when the conditions blow!


----------



## lureluzer

set-the-drag said:


> Hail to the king of the dinks lol



Ain't that the truth. Smh


----------



## Maplehick

brad crappie said:


> Boys tone it down! This happens when the conditions blow!


The main symptom of faiding ice unfortunately. And it will only get worse!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well boys My plans are shot. Some stuff came up and I’ve gotta stay home an watch the kids. I jokingly eluded to taking them ice fishing and my wife didn’t find it remotely funny. Looks like I’m done till the next freeze unless the rain misses & there’s something left to get on tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Well boys My plans are shot. Some stuff came up and I’ve gotta stay home an watch the kids. I jokingly eluded to taking them ice fishing and my wife didn’t find it remotely funny. Looks like I’m done till the next freeze unless the rain misses & there’s something left to get on tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Prayers sent


----------



## lureluzer

Pretty decent ice at C1 Nimisila close to 3 in. Probably going to end my morning here. haven't fished the North End in over a year.


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Pretty decent ice at C1 Nimisila close to 3 in. Probably going to end my morning here. haven't fished the North End in over a year.


Your killing me Nice work man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

The ice varies in thickness definitely. The Spud is the number one tool.


----------



## bobberbucket

Thanks for the first hand boots on ice conditions report! I’m hoping there’s something left somewhere to get out tomorrow probably won’t be but I’ll hope anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

Nice morning caught about 6-7 of these stocker rainbows was fun to get out finally. Stay safe everyone, I’m sure February will surprise us!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

JiggingJacks said:


> View attachment 338821
> View attachment 338823
> Nice morning caught about 6-7 of these stocker rainbows was fun to get out finally. Stay safe everyone, I’m sure February will surprise us!!!


Nice work jigging!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

JiggingJacks said:


> View attachment 338821
> View attachment 338823
> Nice morning caught about 6-7 of these stocker rainbows was fun to get out finally. Stay safe everyone, I’m sure February will surprise us!!!


Awesomely done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

oh good lord. That's it just change my name to dink master.


----------



## Fish2Win

Ge


johnboy111711 said:


> walk your own ass out there Mr "I sit at work and don't do anything all day". I swear you are so full of it sometimes... And you better calm down before I release Brad on you!


Get him John boy!!! Brad will fall in way before he can get to ihd. Pick some else who can walk on water.


----------



## Lewzer

> And you better calm down before I release Brad on you!


Release the Kraken!


----------



## Fish2Win

Ge


johnboy111711 said:


> walk your own ass out there Mr "I sit at work and don't do anything all day". I swear you are so full of it sometimes... And you better calm down before I release Brad on you!


Get him John boy!!! Brad will fall in way before he can get to ihd. Pick some else who can walk on water.


JiggingJacks said:


> View attachment 338821
> View attachment 338823
> Nice morning caught about 6-7 of these stocker rainbows was fun to get out finally. Stay safe everyone, I’m sure February will surprise us!!!


how thick is the ice right there?? I know where your at. No need to post lake. Are you on the dock?


----------



## Lewzer

New name for Brad.

"the angry Kraken"


----------



## Fish2Win

Lewzer said:


> New name for Brad.
> 
> "the angry Kraken"


Hillbilly will be just fine! Lol


----------



## JiggingJacks

Fish2Win said:


> Ge
> 
> 
> Get him John boy!!! Brad will fall in way before he can get to ihd. Pick some else who can walk on water.
> 
> 
> how thick is the ice right there?? I know where your at. No need to post lake. Are you on the dock?


Ice was about 2.5-3 i started off moving around but did the best off the dock.


----------



## BudIce

Good luck guys, ice dinks are better than nothing!! Just checked my spot too sketchy 1.5” I thought for sure it’d be more. Whatever time to booze from land and wait a couple weeks. Stay on top for those lucky enough to be out today


----------



## Tinknocker1

Brad reminds me of the guy on the movie the great outdoors that got struck by lightning 6666666666666. 66 times


----------



## lureluzer

Well I packed it up. It's after my bed time. (3rd shifter). nice to meet you out on the ice E58. Hope you kill em buddy. Talked to another ogf member i think in a white dodge. Nice to meet you too.
I think we'll have some fishable ice left tomorrow BB as long as the rain stays away....


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nimmy C-1


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nimmy C-1








[


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## swone

Evinrude58 said:


> Where is everyone fishing will be heading out in an hour





icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 338843
> View attachment 338845
> Nice channel cat
> View attachment 338843


E58, I don't think you have time to go fishing today, it seems like Swone Industries LLC, which is now a wholly owned subsidiary of Evinrude58 Inc., had been doing some really shady stuff in The Cayman Islands and had run up several huge gambling debts with some local bookies in the hours just before your takeover yesterday and several menacing types came looking to collect today and I referred them to your location on the north end of Nimisila. Most of them weighed well in excess of 300 lbs so maybe staying on the ice might be your safest bet. Good luck with all that and thanks for being such a good sport.

IBJ, I usually look a lot happier when I'm ice fishing!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Final tally at Nimmy C-1 today
2 LMB's.. both 2.5-3lbs
1 Channel Cat 20"
1 Bluegill


----------



## BudIce

Solid day there nice job! glad you got out and got some


----------



## wolfenstein

Lol. IBJ pic looks like he's on the ice in sandals!


----------



## bobberbucket

John it’s good to see you in your element on the hardwater water! Nicely done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Well, I was stuck at that four letter word place today. It was nice to see you retired and off shifters got out for some fun today. Bobber you need to step up your game.


----------



## Maplehick

Ibj thanks for posting the pic today, got me motivated to put rod holders on the back of my sled. Great job with the porn also!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I am sure if John hadn't been slowly sinking he would have looked a bit happier. Think it was the pucker factor showing. He drilled some holes in a dry area and by the time he sat down there was a 5 foot pool around him. We decided that it was a good time to head to a firmer surface.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> I am sure if John hadn't been slowly sinking he would have looked a bit happier. Think it was the pucker factor showing. He drilled some holes in a dry area and by the time he sat down there was a 5 foot pool around him. We decided that it was a good time to head to a firmer surface.


During conditions like this I like to fish near rounder type folks. All the water gravitates towards them an away from me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

Got to really scratch the itch on 12” of ice. Had to drive 5 1/2 hours north but well worth it. If any of you can make the time I highly recommend it


----------



## swone

JakeL said:


> Got to really scratch the itch on 12” of ice. Had to drive 5 1/2 hours north but well worth it. If any of you can make the time I highly recommend it


So glad that is working out for you!!!


----------



## brad crappie

Way out east like 20 fish and one perch fished only like 30 yard area! By myself so didn’t venture far! I hate gettin beat 2 days in a row!


----------



## brad crappie




----------



## brad crappie

Bigums part of my ice off party


----------



## Fish2Win

brad crappie said:


> Way out east like 20 fish and one perch fished only like 30 yard area! By myself so didn’t venture far! I hate gettin beat 2 days in a row!



Pictures or it never happened.-


----------



## Fish2Win

Fish2Win said:


> Pictures or it never happened.-



Never saw those dang


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s looking mighty rough this morning stupid warm weather. Hopefully it gos far far away SOON. I’m still planning on seeking out some good enough for me fishable ice today. 
With the rain coming I’m not sure I’m gonna be able to find what I’m looking for but I’m gonna get off the couch an go look anyways. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Fish2win I didn’t keep any and I don’t have to brag bro!


----------



## Bprice1031

This winter weather is sucking this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FREEZE DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brad crappie

Rant what u catching nothing how thick , not enough!!!! 95% of the fishing population are free loaders


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Rant what u catching nothing how thick , not enough!!!! 95% of the fishing population are free loaders


That’s an awful big number I’d like to think it’s much lower around 70%.. But that 70% migrates in large well networked packs when their chasing an announced hot bite.


----------



## Fish2Win

brad crappie said:


> Rant what u catching nothing how thick , not enough!!!! 95% of the fishing population are free loaders



Did catch a niner in there Tommy


----------



## BrodyC

This weather is depressing... 

And uhhh, I’m running out of ways to put a positive spin on it.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> This weather is depressing...
> 
> And uhhh, I’m running out of ways to put a positive spin on it.


I find if you read the weather report with your eyes closed and make up what you want to see. It helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

FB memories bringing a tear to my eye this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Guess I will break out the long rods this weekend if everything isn’t blown out from the rain. Whenever I get a chance to get the kayak out I’ll take the ice rods just to give them a dangle.


----------



## Rooster

I use ice rods in the kayak all year, but it is just not the same.

I’ve given-up on looking at the weather, I’m now looking at maps.


----------



## miked913

Rooster said:


> I use ice rods in the kayak all year, but it is just not the same.
> 
> I’ve given-up on looking at the weather, I’m now looking at maps.


Me too!!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440

https://www.cleveland.com/sports/20...ay-off-the-ice-fishing-report-for-jan-24.html


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll be headed out shortly I’ll let yall know what I find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc

Figured I might as well tie some jigs while I wait for fat boy ice.


----------



## brad crappie

I ‘s gettin on that ice fishing disability before it’s runs out!! Bobber we can goes together


----------



## bobberbucket

chaunc said:


> Figured I might as well tie some jigs while I wait for fat boy ice.


They look mighty deadly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I ‘s gettin on that ice fishing disability before it’s runs out!! Bobber we can goes together


Im leaving headed west in about 15 minutes. if you wanna go looking for some cheap thrills grab your picks & speedo an hit my line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

chaunc said:


> Figured I might as well tie some jigs while I wait for fat boy ice.


Nice work bud on those hair jigs is that deer hair?


----------



## chaunc

Squirrel on some


----------



## brad crappie

Heading up north to no ice in western new York


----------



## icebucketjohn

Brad: Be cautious., Go Catch'em


----------



## bobberbucket

Well just rode up to North on the plxdr side didn’t even get out of the truck looks like there’s 4 inches of water laying on the ice. I’m gonna pass on checking that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Osp nope not for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Good call. I know BBD is adventurous, but not stupid.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well I found a place to scratch the itch I’m not Diggin the rain much but we’ll see how it goes wet and sloppy out here I’m sitting on 2 1/2. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Well I found a place to scratch the itch I’m not Diggin the rain much but we’ll see how it goes wet and sloppy out here I’m sitting on 2 1/2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better do your best to get rid of that SKUNK!


----------



## Bprice1031

chaunc said:


> Figured I might as well tie some jigs while I wait for fat boy ice.


Do you only use those during the ice season? They look good.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Even a couple FO‘s around I’m letting everything swim back today I’m just happy to be catching fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Nice looking fishies.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Nice.


----------



## swone

chaunc said:


> Squirrel on some


Wouldn't that make the action of those jigs really erratic? You know, squirrelly?


----------



## swone

icebucketjohn said:


> Good call. I know BBD is adventurous, but not stupid.


...aaaaaaand, then I scrolled down...


----------



## bobberbucket

Boots just hit shore left them biting! Had to call it due to rapidly softening ice when it’s time to go it’s time to go. I’ll have a detailed version of the past few hours a little later.#icelife


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Boots just hit shore left them biting! Had to call it due to rapidly softening ice when it’s time to go it’s time to go. I’ll have a detailed version of the past few hours a little later.#icelife
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I know where you were fishing. If that's what you caught today, that lake will be a great place this year. Nice job Bobber. The porn was much appreciated.


----------



## madm0j0

Nice job BB. I'm only afraid with pics like these, the lemmings will be out in force now. You know you can't tease some people like that!!! Splish Splash they'll be taking a cold bath!


----------



## bobberbucket

madm0j0 said:


> Nice job BB. I'm only afraid with pics like these, the lemmings will be out in force now. You know you can't tease some people like that!!! Splish Splash they'll be taking a cold bath!


Im not responsible for the decisions of the lemmings. I’ve given them accurate conditions and a word of caution. I put boots on the ice gave a first hand report of conditions and catches. What the “lemmings” do with that information isn’t of my concern. I’ve given them accurate information and they may do as they wish with it. I can only hope no one ventures where I was but that is all. I wouldn’t have listened had anyone told me not to go this morning. I go with what I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

I would rather dig my eyes out with a #9 rusty Jig'n Rap than watch rain water pour in my hole ! The sacrafices you make for the forum is not in vain BB


----------



## BrodyC

Way to go BB! Those were some beautiful crappies. Hopefully some of them can hit the floor of my kayak this weekend, or maybe I’ll just hit the spillways. Either way I gotta get some fish slime on my hands for 2020


----------



## Rooster

I’ve never experienced it, but have been told that rain pouring into the hole will attract fish. Some nice crappie….maybe the rain helped?


----------



## Tinknocker1

No rain bad


----------



## madm0j0

bobberbucket said:


> Im not responsible for the decisions of the lemmings. I’ve given them accurate conditions and a word of caution. I put boots on the ice gave a first hand report of conditions and catches. What the “lemmings” do with that information isn’t of my concern. I’ve given them accurate information and they may do as they wish with it. I can only hope no one ventures where I was but that is all. I wouldn’t have listened had anyone told me not to go this morning I go with what I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is why you’re the man BB. That word was for the lemmings to recognize that they are lemmings!!! But in the end Lemming is as Lemming does. Keep on leading the way for us true catchers of fish my man! I hope to see you out there one day. We stomp on the same ground!


----------



## bobberbucket

Honestly everyone who contributes to this thread is the MAN! I wouldn’t have been able to decide on an area to target without the ice reports of many from all over ! I looked around awhile based on reports here. I finally found what I was looking for in terms of conditions. Thank you everyone for your reports!! It helped me get out one more time. Now I gotta wait for the cold to return. 

The fish came in 8fow with northland tackle electric perch forge minnow tipped with waxy. I did catch one dink perch in 12 fow before I found the crappie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Way to go u outlaw on the ice love it!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Nice Job BB and everyone else making it out to fish. I had every intention to get out but I couldn't find the time. On the flipside, this rain melted off all that crap snow and gave us a fresh start. As far as using hair jigs for ice fishing, Ive been using them for crappies since I started ice fishing. Its fun to tie up your own color combos and use them for steelhead, crappie, bass and walleye. Definitely helps pass the time waiting for fishable conditions. So is anyone interested in taking a road trip for a few days? Im thinking about a solo winter camping trip up north possibly next week? Be nice to have some company tho. I have a wood burner hot tent, two cots, chairs, table, sleeping bags, solar power, digi tv, so yeah, Its basically a deployable living room lol....


----------



## Fish2Win

allwayzfishin said:


> Nice Job BB and everyone else making it out to fish. I had every intention to get out but I couldn't find the time. On the flipside, this rain melted off all that crap snow and gave us a fresh start. As far as using hair jigs for ice fishing, Ive been using them for crappies since I started ice fishing. Its fun to tie up your own color combos and use them for steelhead, crappie, bass and walleye. Definitely helps pass the time waiting for fishable conditions. So is anyone interested in taking a road trip for a few days? Im thinking about a solo winter camping trip up north possibly next week? Be nice to have some company tho. I have a wood burner hot tent, two cots, chairs, table, sleeping bags, solar power, digi tv, so yeah, Its basically a deployable living room lol....[/QUOT
> 
> 
> I’ve always wanted to be in broke back mountain 2. Should I bring my cowboy hat?


----------



## chaunc

Bprice1031 said:


> Do you only use those during the ice season? They look good.


I actually don’t use them on ice. These are my spring shallow water fishing jigs. They work pretty good on spawning fish in every lake I fish. Tied some more today.


----------



## allwayzfishin

F2W
Haha, only if you pay for the gas...round trip! Then only then will I put on the cowboy hat. Since were on the subject of wannabe cowboys , any one going to the dusty armadillo tomorrow night for the concert? Lol
My girl got us tickets so I’ll be doin the boot scoot boogey I guess.


----------



## Fish2Win

allwayzfishin said:


> F2W
> Haha, only if you pay for the gas...round trip! Then only then will I put on the cowboy hat. Since were on the subject of wannabe cowboys , any one going to the dusty armadillo tomorrow night for the concert? Lol
> My girl got us tickets so I’ll be doin the boot scoot boogey I guess.



Gas is not free lol dusty is a good time from what my friends tell me.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’ll be out in the morning ladies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Not much to be positive about in this forecast but as usual I don’t trust it anyways! I’m thinking we will be spudding frozen waters again around the 1st week of February. If not sooner cause we know a few nights of teens or single digits and days below 32 and we’re back in business! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll be out in the morning ladies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which state? How much is my cut from your tournament winnings? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Top of the mornin!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Top of the mornin!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mi or NY? Do it up homie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Mi or NY? Do it up homie!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MI.... currently sitting on 6-7” of ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Niceeee!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

Where at in Michigan? I’m headed to st Claire Feh 7 I don’t think they have good ice yet


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BudIce said:


> Where at in Michigan? I’m headed to st Claire Feh 7 I don’t think they have good ice yet


Lake wixom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

What time you allowed rods in the water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> What time you allowed rods in the water?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isn’t a tourney homie. Fun fishin today. Never been here. Can’t buy a bite at the moment. Sloppy on top of ice and very foggy. Will start venturing once I can see what the hell im doin out there! Currently inside the shack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> This isn’t a tourney homie. Fun fishin today. Never been here. Can’t buy a bite at the moment. Sloppy on top of ice and very foggy. Will start venturing once I can see what the hell im doin out there! Currently inside the shack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Use that spud big fella! I know your on 6-7” but being unfamiliar with the lake you better be poking as your walking. I’m sure you are I just thought I’d say lol. Do it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Use that spud big fella! I know your on 6-7” but being unfamiliar with the lake you better be poking as your walking. I’m sure you are I just thought I’d say lol. Do it up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s current here. Not bouncing around till I can see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Wixom has slunger gills


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Tinknocker1 said:


> Wixom has slunger gills


I’m here for whatever! Just don’t know the lake! Gonna hopefully figure something out this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Good luck up there IHD !


----------



## kneedeep

Wixom can be great for crappie if you. Can find them Last time I was out there I fished off brushebar rd and I guess they drew the water level down quite a bit but careful of the current as it is basically a flooded river. Good luck.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Looking really good. Sure wish we had that kinda ice down here in Ohio. Good Luck, Be Safe, Catch'em, Post Pics


----------



## icebucketjohn

Bump


----------



## DBV

We just can’t get any cold weather in NE Ohio. This sure has been a bad winter.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m pretty confident that there’s more NE Ohio ice fishing to come here the very near future! .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Rock bass anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Rock bass anyone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on bro!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Do you have contour maps of that lake? Navionics app? Man, I’m jealous!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> Do you have contour maps of that lake? Navionics app? Man, I’m jealous!


Yes it’s on navionics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Rock bass= delish!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crappie time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Crappie time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Got a new one for you porn junkies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Got a new one for you porn junkies!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s even more tasty than that rock bass!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Got a new one for you porn junkies!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A golden trout...very nice.


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Got a new one for you porn junkies!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice grass carp!! I thought they only ate weeds.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Nice grass carp!! I thought they only ate weeds.


What do ya think I was using for bait? I caught some weeds. Dropped it right back down. Boom, grass carp. It was that easy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Nice grass carp!! I thought they only ate weeds.


Adjust your eyes old man that’s obviously a black crappie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Man seeing BB’s pics and now these have got me just dreaming of being on the ice. There’s gonna be a lot of saltine sally ice fisherman here in OH if we don’t get a nice February polar vortex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Bugle mouth bass


----------



## Bprice1031

dustinlancy said:


> Man seeing BB’s pics and now these have got me just dreaming of being on the ice. There’s gonna be a lot of saltine sally ice fisherman here in OH if we don’t get a nice February polar vortex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm already a SALTINE SALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm already a SALTINE SALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

Well here we are still hovering around freezing. The forecast doesn’t look like it’s gonna make any ice that’s depressing hopefully that changes. One little interesting thing I see is that it’s not gonna be warm enough to get rid of the ice cover that’s already there. At lest not with the forecasted temps. Now if we can keep that ice when the super cold returns we could be on and fishing in 2 single digit nights. It wouldn’t take much to firm it back up and that’s what I’m gonna be hoping for! 

Best of luck to those fishing the hardwater out of state today. Thanks for the fish porn yesterday tear them up today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/IMG]


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Well here we are still hovering around freezing. The forecast doesn’t look like it’s gonna make any ice that’s depressing hopefully that changes. One little interesting thing I see is that it’s not gonna be warm enough to get rid of the ice cover that’s already there. At lest not with the forecasted temps. Now if we can keep that ice when the super cold returns we could be on and fishing in 2 single digit nights. It wouldn’t take much to firm it back up and that’s what I’m gonna be hoping for!
> 
> Best of luck to those fishing the hardwater out of state today. Thanks for the fish porn yesterday tear them up today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/IMG]



I'm going hunting today. Gotta do something, other then sit in this house again.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm going hunting today. Gotta do something, other then sit in this house again.


Shooting sky carp? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I feel sorry for you guys, you're in what I call "winter hell".
Too much ice to launch a boat, not enough ice to walk on. At least down here on the southern border we have open water everywhere except the smallest of ponds. I have faith you guys aren't done yet and another massive cold front will be here and give you 3-4 weeks of solid ice while we get 3-4 weeks of winter hell.


----------



## bobberbucket

There won’t be any boats out around these parts till probably mid March! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Morning fellas kinda went into a numb hibernation, this ice situation really sucks bad. Been looking at various weather forecasts and they are all over the place, bobber is correct on the fact what ice we have isn't going anywhere. I seen on some forecasts a few nights in the teens, if that holds true bonus for us. Things seem to be turning in our favor after the 4th. We still have time to save this season keep the faith fellas. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Morning fellas kinda went into a numb hibernation, this ice situation really sucks bad. Been looking at various weather forecasts and they are all over the place, bobber is correct on the fact what ice we have isn't going anywhere. I seen on some forecasts a few nights in the teens, if that holds true bonus for us. Things seem to be turning in our favor after the 4th. We still have time to save this season keep the faith fellas.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I was starting to wonder where you runnoft too! We’re not giving up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I am under strict orders from the wife as soon as we get ice, I have to hit it hard. She wants fish in the freezer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Kit we need to get on that honey hole. At least one more time and I got another to try out . If your up for it ? 

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm game for anywhere bud, I have a couple for you to try

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Shopping in Walmart Sunday morning with the wife isn't nearly as fun as being on the ice


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Same here bobber

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I keep looking at the forecast running through my list screwy ideas. Thinking of the places that perhaps fish by Wednesday If temps were to get just a smidge colder than forecasted now.  I know its crazy it sounds crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Full_Choke

I sat in church this morning praying for ice. Don't have a clue what the sermon was about!


----------



## Maplehick

GOING CRAZY!!!!! Spent the morning organizing my sled, and figure out better ways to pack my one man shack, checked all my rods and reels, tackle pack and anything I mite have forgot. For the 6th time!!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

i thought about doing the ol fashioned ice dance but decided against it, might of got out of control and hurt myself


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet Baby Rays dude lol


----------



## LakeMaster

Hi all. I just moved to Ohio from Maryland. I have been reading these posts and I bet it’s discouraging for everyone because of the ice situation in the Buckeye State. I was excited to ice fish this winter but low and behold no good ice. Seems like this thread are a bunch of avid ice guys. Where would I go ice fish if the ice gets good ?


----------



## icebucketjohn

Location?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

LakeMaster said:


> Hi all. I just moved to Ohio from Maryland. I have been reading these posts and I bet it’s discouraging for everyone because of the ice situation in the Buckeye State. I was excited to ice fish this winter but low and behold no good ice. Seems like this thread are a bunch of avid ice guys. Where would I go ice fish if the ice gets good ?


Typically on a normal winter almost all inland lakes in northern Ohio get enough ice to fish. What part of Ohio are you in? Most of us that post in this thread are NE ohio. We are more than happy to show you some lakes and where to fish. Top lakes in Ohio are mosquito and Indian through the ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> Hi all. I just moved to Ohio from Maryland. I have been reading these posts and I bet it’s discouraging for everyone because of the ice situation in the Buckeye State. I was excited to ice fish this winter but low and behold no good ice. Seems like this thread are a bunch of avid ice guys. Where would I go ice fish if the ice gets good ?


Hi welcome to OGF & Ohio. Posting your location would be helpful in pointing you in the right direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LakeMaster

icebucketjohn said:


> Location?


My bad. We moved in the Dover New Phila area


----------



## cement569

forgot to add that I had just tapped into the batch of strawberry shine I made month ago. my body was ready to get after it but my mind said......wait until tomorrow.


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> My bad. We moved in the Dover New Phila area


Atwood would be your closest when it’s frozen. Or headed north to nimisilla or portage lakes when the ice gets back on there. Heading north to the plx area will likely be your best option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

LakeMaster said:


> My bad. We moved in the Dover New Phila area


Not a bad area to live .


----------



## LakeMaster

What kinda of game fish are in these lakes? Gills, crappies, bass


----------



## LakeMaster

Tinknocker1 said:


> Not a bad area to live .


Yeah we are getting used to it. It’s nice here


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> What kinda of game fish are in these lakes? Gills, crappies, bass


Gills crappie, bass, perch, pickerel, gar, catfish walleye but eyes are scarce unless your going to skeeter or Erie. You name it it probably swims these waters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Welcome to ogf what was your fish of choice in maryland

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

LakeMaster said:


> Yeah we are getting used to it. It’s nice here


Dover and NP have great school systems if you have childen .your better located closer to these guys north than me if we have ice


----------



## Tinknocker1

Your in the hub of open water fishing though


----------



## LakeMaster

kit carson said:


> Welcome to ogf what was your fish of choice in maryland
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Normally the lakes down there have big red ear sunfish, but bass fishing is awesome


----------



## LakeMaster

I’m thinking Erie In April for walleyes. I can’t wait. Just gotta do some research


----------



## kit carson

If and whenever you get a chance to pull a walleye ice Fishing will hook you for life

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

We have red ear sunfish some big ones are occasionally caught


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LakeMaster

Just curious about the title of a deranged ice fisherman. Did something happen?


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> Just curious about the title of a deranged ice fisherman. Did something happen?


No we’re all just nuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I think bobberbucket needs to explain that one,lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I think bobberbucket needs to explain that one,lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


If he hangs out long enough he will understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Lakemaster the longer you hang on this site you will understand

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

It's Deranged ICE Fisherman.

WE'RE ALL PSYCHOTIC PATIENTS IN THE ASYLUM OF THE FRIGID.


----------



## LakeMaster

icebucketjohn said:


> It's Deranged ICE Fisherman.
> 
> WE'RE ALL PSYCHOTIC PATIENCE IN THE ASYLUM OF THE FRIGID.


Hahaha u guys are funny!!!


----------



## Tinknocker1

Your not ice fishing unless your Sitting on Erie 911 and you can see the shore and you have 60 yards of open water in front of you lol then the coast guard shows up and you have a cop on the the bank trying to figure out the logistics of arresting 500 people lol


----------



## Tinknocker1

LakeMaster said:


> Hahaha u guys are funny!!!


Their not being funny


----------



## kit carson

Yeah not many years that don't happen

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Full_Choke said:


> I sat in church this morning praying for ice. Don't have a clue what the sermon was about!


 When we going north


----------



## ltroyer

Welp just had to get out n wet a line today checked open water spots at nimi had one fish take my bait that was it . Was fishing the bridge saw a huge school of bait fish looked like shad swim under the bridge still a great day out


----------



## Lewzer

I went by the Nimi bridge today for the first at around noon today. Nobody was there. On my way home from Green saw a guy fishing the open strip area off the bridge. I actually was wondering if that was you.

Next time I'll stop and say hey.


----------



## brad crappie

Drove up to silver lake in New York no one on! Chautauqua and north Eaton res is a death trap I hear! Chautauqua had 2.5 on Thursday! I did not fish any where so the fish won again!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Saw lots of iced over ponds in Medina yesterday and today. I bet I can get on one by wed or Thursday? The ice was a nice blue color too. No thawed areas either


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ya bunch of cold loving frost worshipping ice nuts! I see we are still at the freezing mark and only supposed to reach 34 for a short time before dipping back. 

I’m probably gonna go poke around today and see if there’s anywhere that might fish by Wednesday-Thursday. But believe me If I find something I think I can fish today I’m fishing it! 

I see they are calling for some ugly warm temps to start off next week I hope that changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

BB I enjoy your strong desire for the sport.I sat around yesterday and thought about all of the years that I iced fish,1965 'till now,and it was really never a thought of if but more of where to go.IMHO you really have to give thought about global warming.It's like the little drip filling a bucket,before you know it the bucket is full.It seem's every year it's getting a "little" worse for ice condition's.Although there's the year or two that it all comes together they're getting to be farther apart in our region.Not crying "wolf" but I'm willing to bet that a lot of ice fisherman in my age group would at least remember the same.Oh well toooo much time on my hand's.Careful on that "rubber" ice today.You don't me there to create ponding on top.NOPE,NOPE,NOPE! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> BB I enjoy your strong desire for the sport.I sat around yesterday and thought about all of the years that I iced fish,1965 'till now,and it was really never a thought of if but more of where to go.IMHO you really have to give thought about global warming.It's like the little drip filling a bucket,before you know it the bucket is full.It seem's every year it's getting a "little" worse for ice condition's.Although there's the year or two that it all comes together they're getting to be farther apart in our region.Not crying "wolf" but I'm willing to bet that a lot of ice fisherman in my age group would at least remember the same.Oh well toooo much time on my hand's.Careful on that "rubber" ice today.You don't me there to create ponding on top.NOPE,NOPE,NOPE! LOL


While I’m not totally seated in the climate change section yet. Things are considerably different than they used to be even for my age group. The game has gone from how far do I gotta drag to the fish to how far do I gotta drive. It’s also gone from where can I go that nobody will find me to where can I find some ice to get on & fish and I don’t care who’s there! Crazy times we are living. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

joekacz said:


> BB I enjoy your strong desire for the sport.I sat around yesterday and thought about all of the years that I iced fish,1965 'till now,and it was really never a thought of if but more of where to go.IMHO you really have to give thought about global warming.It's like the little drip filling a bucket,before you know it the bucket is full.It seem's every year it's getting a "little" worse for ice condition's.Although there's the year or two that it all comes together they're getting to be farther apart in our region.Not crying "wolf" but I'm willing to bet that a lot of ice fisherman in my age group would at least remember the same.Oh well toooo much time on my hand's.Careful on that "rubber" ice today.You don't me there to create ponding on top.NOPE,NOPE,NOPE! LOL


I remember the 60's Joe. By Feb. you had a good 18 in. of ice. EVERY YEAR was the same.
Not to mention...20-30 fish per hour was common at Mogadore.


----------



## odell daniel

I got an old buddy into ice fishing a couple years ago, he absolutely loves it, over the last year he has spent thousands has the best of everything, snow mobile, otter shanty, tuned up customs, strikemaster awger, killer electronics, I really feel bad for him, tough to invest living in central Ohio, one trip a year up north just don't cut it. Should've moved to Eli back in the 90s


----------



## joekacz

Scott Sabol,Fox 8,said middle of next week the high's should be in the 20's. Hopefully this ice stay's till then. But........?


----------



## joekacz

odell daniel said:


> I got an old buddy into ice fishing a couple years ago, he absolutely loves it, over the last year he has spent thousands has the best of everything, snow mobile, otter shanty, tuned up customs, strikemaster awger, killer electronics, I really feel bad for him, tough to invest living in central Ohio, one trip a year up north just don't cut it. Should've moved to Eli back in the 90s


Got a friend who lives sw of Devil's Lake N.D. 20" plus of ice and hasn't seen a temp above freezing in week's.Now that's ice.


----------



## BudIce

I was watching that too!! I’m hoping this crappy weather pattern shifts gears in February


----------



## bobberbucket

As long as the rain stays away the ice stays. I’ll be interested to see how much ice is left out there today. I have a crazy hunch that some areas may have grown back the ice lost in the rain the other day. 

The basic principle of my theory is that’s ice forms on the lake & grows downward. Being that we have been covered in ice and mostly remaining below freezing. Biased on this I believe one of. 3 things have occurred out there. 

#1 The ice lost in the rain and has not grown or lost since the rain.

#2 The ice has lost and continued to lose after the rain. 

#3The ice continued to grow after the rain stopped and the temps fell and regained some or all though slow steady growth. I don’t think it actually grew additional substantial Ice tho. 

I’ll be interested to see what the spud finds and what kinda quality is there as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

I remember walking clear across Nimisila on the south end to some good ice spots without a thought or care. I haven't done that in years. Bums me out as there are some really good humps out there that produce with some good weed beds.
As I drove by Nimi yesterday it was all open water out there. Thought about dropping the kayak in off the dam face to try to jig up some walleyes but anymore it's getting to be too much work.


----------



## bobberbucket

It take some real good extended cold to freeze that deep water on the the south end.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Just checked windy.com and it's reporting the same cold front starting Wed.next week buuutt not before high 40's on Mon. and Tues.and maybe a 50 thrown in there.CRAPOLLA!!


----------



## bobberbucket

One or two mild days won’t stop any shows. It actually may help rid the ice of any snow that may fall in the meantime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

Hey guys, no need to worry! I will be going to Puerto Rico on the 10th so I know there will be good ice for atleast the 9 days that i'm gone. I just hope all the ice I have in my blood doesn't melt while i'm drinking Cuba Libres on the beach!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Shooting sky carp?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, there was too much ice on the lakes we wanted to hunt, making it to much of a pain in the a55 to get to the spots that produce. Went rabbit hunting instead and still didn't kill anything but time.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> No, there was too much ice on the lakes we wanted to hunt, making it to much of a pain in the a55 to get to the spots that produce. Went rabbit hunting instead and still didn't kill anything but time.


I’m sorry buddy but I love it when I read too much Ice to hunt!!! Thanks for the text message yesterday its helping me with my ghost hunting trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bill how much ice would you roughly estimate you encountered out there? No need to include location just a rough estimate would help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Guess who remembers everything but his jigs! This guy. Good thing I’m hitting a bait store first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

$25.00 later at the bait store I’m ready to do some checking. There’s no way I was gonna go back home and I wasn’t gonna go hunting with an empty gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

There’s a bass boat on long lake. The south end is ice but the rest is open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well can’t find nothing to walk on but I did bust a hole to fish in from shore for a few mins lest see what happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

At least I can look at my vex sitting on some ice I just can’t join it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> At least I can look at my vex sitting on some ice I just can’t join it lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How deep and are those rock's in the bottom left hand corner of the pic? At least your out.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> How deep and are those rock's in the bottom left hand corner of the pic? At least your out.


Maybe 1.5-2ft then it drops to 5.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

IF YOU HAD YOUR WADERS YOU COULD HAVE WENT OUT A LITTLE FARTHER JUST SAYING


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Bill how much ice would you roughly estimate you encountered out there? No need to include location just a rough estimate would help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent you a text message.


----------



## Evinrude58

I see people remembering how the ice was in years past. Now all of us older folks remember how we had so much more snow when we were kids. I read an interesting article that kind of says we don't remember as well as we think. The article listed the decade average snowfall from 1900 to current. Now I don't remember all the order but 2000-2010 was the highest and the next two were the 70's and the 90's. 60s and 80s were toward the lower end with the 20s and 30s being the bottom. After reading that article I am not saying you are wrong in what you remember ice wise but I now look at those long ago memories a little differently.


----------



## JamesF

chaunc said:


> Figured I might as well tie some jigs while I wait for fat boy ice.


How did you dye the squirrel? Those look deadly.


----------



## Tinknocker1

I'm on


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Maybe 1.5-2ft then it drops to 5.5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought that was a boat ramp BB


----------



## joekacz

Evinrude58 said:


> I see people remembering how the ice was in years past. Now all of us older folks remember how we had so much more snow when we were kids. I read an interesting article that kind of says we don't remember as well as we think. The article listed the decade average snowfall from 1900 to current. Now I don't remember all the order but 2000-2010 was the highest and the next two were the 70's and the 90's. 60s and 80s were toward the lower end with the 20s and 30s being the bottom. After reading that article I am not saying you are wrong in what you remember ice wise but I now look at those long ago memories a little differently.


Thank's for the research.Now I'm trying to remember what we were remembering.Snowfall is one thing and a lot has to do with open water's on the big lake.But the temperatures were colder for longer period's giving you ice cover in the island area and the inland area's.The biggest gripe then was some icebreaker opening a path so a cargo ship could get thru and ruined a lot of ice.This part of the lake rarely froze all the way across,thus the lake effect.Either way everybody has got "cabin fever" and it's good to have conversation's like these in this post.


----------



## chaunc

JamesF said:


> How did you dye the squirrel? Those look deadly.


Got a few tails from a friend already dyed.


----------



## JamesF

chaunc said:


> Got a few tails from a friend already dyed.


The poor squirrels! Dyed for a good cause!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ladies & gentlemen,- I see we’re still hanging around in this miserable purgatory barely freezing temps. I see the high again today will last 3 hours and is only 34 so I guess that’s a good thing. My theory about the ice stabilizing or growing let’s just say it didn’t hold water. 
In fact I did find some ice that appeared to be thicker maybe 2” problem was there was 12 feet of open water between me and the ice and it was deeper than my boots or I’d have probably been riding that iceberg!

We need some nights in the teens or single digests and days 20s. I’m confident it’s gonna happen but this week looks like a bust unless something changes. I’ve only been fooling around checking at large public reservoirs small ponds might be a different story. 
I’ll be out scoping out some lakes later today might have to toss the long rod in my truck and do some traipsing along a river bank. 

One things for sure I’m ready for a good ole polar vortex to show up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

No ice fishing and temps above freezing make me something something...........
DON'T MIND IF I DO!!!!


----------



## flyphisherman

This is the best looking chunk of ice I could find last week......and then it rained


----------



## Maplehick

That's some fine looking ice you got there!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Way better than anything I found in my travels. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Maplehick said:


> That's some fine looking ice you got there!


I'm not gonna lie......I was on that ice sheet and I even dropped a line for a few. I caught blluegills so small it would BLOW YOUR MIND!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> I'm not gonna lie......I was on that ice sheet and I even dropped a line for a few. I caught blluegills so small it would BLOW YOUR MIND!!!


At this point I’d be willing to do lots of shameful things for a some ice that thick and some little fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Extended forecast is temps going up. This year is a ice bust calling it for the year putting my stuff away


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Typically on a normal winter almost all inland lakes in northern Ohio get enough ice to fish. What part of Ohio are you in? Most of us that post in this thread are NE ohio. We are more than happy to show you some lakes and where to fish. Top lakes in Ohio are mosquito and Indian through the ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw you mentioned Indian for ice fishing. How would you rate the lake and what is your favorite area to fish. where would you recommend I park for the best access?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Extended forecast is temps going up. This year is a ice bust calling it for the year putting my stuff away


Alright but remember when it freezes back up. You leave your stuff put away. Don’t be out here looking for a thickness report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk’s


----------



## kit carson

No reason to give up yet, I think your forecast report is a little to high. I have a strong feeling we will be back on next week 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I hope its here before the 18th! I have surgery and will be laid up for a month and havnt been on yet. Dont want a totally iceless year


----------



## snag

Last long term I saw said the second week of February a colder front is coming our way from the north / northwest. So we shall see. At WBranch yesterday and still had areas of water then ice then water, wouldn’t take long to lock up again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

My birthday is February 13th and I plan to ice fish that day! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Bobber my birthday is January 31. Can we get on the ice for mine? It just wouldn't be fair to celebrate ONLY your birthday on the ice.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Its going to be 50 lol


----------



## set-the-drag

I'll take you on my boat if you want!


----------



## Maplehick

Thanks for the offer set the drag! It just not the same. I have decided to just postpone my birthday lol

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Fished Nimmy today, only caught 2 perch. Lots of open water on the south end. Didn't go farther north than the C6 parking lot.


----------



## bobberbucket

Maplehick said:


> Bobber my birthday is January 31. Can we get on the ice for mine? It just wouldn't be fair to celebrate ONLY your birthday on the ice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


I’m gonna ice dance extra hard and try to stir up a massive polar vortex before your birthday! But if that doesn’t work out and only one of us can have ice for our birthday it might as well be me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

set-the-drag said:


> Extended forecast is temps going up. This year is a ice bust calling it for the year putting my stuff away


*YOU KNOW NOTHING JOHN SNOW!!!!*


----------



## brad crappie

Fox 8 starting a week from now says a cold system setting up for a while! Who knows I want open or ice!


----------



## set-the-drag

Dick Goddard isn't there cant trust them!


----------



## set-the-drag

It better freeze I spent a lot to be on the hard water to not get a chance


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m just gonna to stop looking at the weather all together for a couple days. It makes me ill . If things get don’t get better before March I might have to take a trip. I hate traveling to ice fish when there’s tons of lakes right here that should be frozen. Actually I like traveling to ice fish but I don’t like having to due to lack of ice. I’m still pretty confident we are gonna be walking on water soon! 
I just can’t look at the forecast right now its a pack of lies!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## bobberbucket

https://fbwat.ch/1TsSpEWNHeK03Nga 

Beer pong on ice I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

It looks like we lost ice on local, inland lakes the last few days.


----------



## bobberbucket

We did lots of it. But what’s left is rotten trash I’d rather it just go and re freeze. It won’t take much to lock it back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Too warm to ice fish, too cold to.........

I can't come up with anything to finish this statement.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m not coming out of my house until I see ice sickles hanging out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

On a positive note the weather I wasn’t gonna look at says it’s not gonna get above freezing today. That should help keep the water nice an cold!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Crazy going to be low 50’s on Mon and Tuesday. What is up with this Winter? Says colder Wen, but how long can it last and where is the extreme cold? So depressing for ice fishing!


----------



## ltroyer

Drove by a local pond this morning that is still locked up and looked like good ice . May have to go have a look see


----------



## set-the-drag

They said it was going to be a "polarcoaster" winter but its been mor like a mild one. Not many lows


----------



## allwayzfishin

Bust out the waders fellas, or fish the docks with the flasher. Lots of fish to be caught. I wanna sit on the ice just as much as anyone but I’m not sitting in the house.


----------



## bobberbucket

Monday is just gonna touch 50 with a low of 40 per the current forecast Tuesday only calling for 43/29 and trending downward ish from there. Nothing in the forecast says Ice fishing is over. Nothing in forecast says when it’s gonna start up. Being stuck in this damp chilly transition sucks! 

I still have faith that the ice gods will smile on us! Who knows how long it will last when they do. Probably have to put off a big get together until next season.
Cause once this baby freezes I’m going on a marathon fishing until it’s gone! Wont be any time for organizing anything of scale. Hopefully all catch up with some of you on the water. It SUCK’S but large group thing just ain’t happening this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> Bust out the waders fellas, or fish the docks with the flasher. Lots of fish to be caught. I wanna sit on the ice just as much as anyone but I’m not sitting in the house.


I'll be out this weekend lookn for some craps n perch . Hope nimi ain't stirred up like it was Sunday . maybe even hit up a few spillways for a few saugeye


----------



## bobberbucket

The struggle is real when there’s no ice to fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> Being stuck in this damp chilly transition sucks!


I feel for you guys, you're having what we'd call as a normal winter down here.
For us this usually goes on for several months and then we follow with 1 or 2 months of flooding.
On a happy note though we've been able to launch boats almost all winter so far. Water has been reasonably stable and the ramps have been ice free.

I may have cause this warm winter. Back in the spring I found some ice jigs I like at a little bait store and I bought a whole card of them. I hadn't bought any ice fishing stuff in 15 years. I told my friend I was going to be ready this year when we get our normal 2 weeks of ice on the smaller lakes. When I bought those jigs I thought it may cause us to not have any ice at all this year but I didn't think I'd mess up the whole state....sorry.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I feel for you guys, you're having what we'd call as a normal winter down here.
> For us this usually goes on for several months and then we follow with 1 or 2 months of flooding.
> On a happy note though we've been able to launch boats almost all winter so far. Water has been reasonably stable and the ramps have been ice free.
> 
> I may have cause this warm winter. Back in the spring I found some ice jigs I like at a little bait store and I bought a whole card of them. I hadn't bought any ice fishing stuff in 15 years. I told my friend I was going to be ready this year when we get our normal 2 weeks of ice on the smaller lakes. When I bought those jigs I thought it may cause us to not have any ice at all this year but I didn't think I'd mess up the whole state....sorry.


So it was you this whole time!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The next time you need some new ice jigs you wait till it’s frozen! I’ll drive them to you personally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Now I’m torn again, do I buy things for ice fishing to hopefully bring about a change or not buy things hoping for a change. I haven’t bought anything this winter, bought a new rod and a couple jigs in November but that’s it.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Landed 5 this morning in a couple hrs. Been fun the past few weeks. You don’t even need waders most spots, and you can use your ice jigs under a float.


----------



## snag

Just back from a drive around near Berlin, deer creek is still locked up nice all over except one spot out toward the dam. Looks like a cold snap would do it .

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Just back from a drive around near Berlin, deer creek is still locked up nice all over except one spot out toward the dam. Looks like a cold snap would do it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Thanks for the pictures snag!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Snag: Thanks for the field report & pics. Very much appreciated.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

allwayzfishin said:


> Bust out the waders fellas, or fish the docks with the flasher. Lots of fish to be caught. I wanna sit on the ice just as much as anyone but I’m not sitting in the house.


Im about ready to take the one man down to the dock it and hang it over the side. Not like I haven't done it before...


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Im about ready to take the one man down to the dock it and hang it over the side. Not like I haven't done it before...


Let me know when, I may have to come join ya, I need something bigger than those 3” perch from Michigan last weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Yep this is depressing! I can only hope that when our little ice season finally arrives that we are rewarded for our wait. Hopefully we’re all smoking hogs on our favorite waterways soon! I never left the house yesterday. I might not come out today either lol . Although I’m sure I could go toss some marabou jigs or plastics and stick some fish but.....I WANNA FISH VERTICAL THROUGH ICE! I’m keeping the faith that the ice gods will smile on us but it’s starting to wear on me. Jack Frost needs to churn up some cold from the glorious frozen northland and send it this way!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

BB,you need to start a major house project that once it start's you have to finish it then you will get all the ice you need,it's my never ever fail system.The hocus pocus stuff "ain't workin' ".LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> BB,you need to start a major house project that once it start's you have to finish it then you will get all the ice you need,it's my never ever fail system.The hocus pocus stuff "ain't workin' ".LOL


That sounds a lot like work lol. My wife would love that she’s got all kinds of project ideas. I’ve been ducking redoing the master bathroom for a little over a year. She wants new different tile I like the tile that’s there. Especially since it’s already there and perfect! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This made me laugh it’s accurate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> That sounds a lot like work lol. My wife would love that she’s got all kinds of project ideas. I’ve been ducking redoing the master bathroom for a little over a year. She wants new different tile I like the tile that’s there. Especially since it’s already there and perfect!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you should do it man,a LOT of guy's would be grateful and if it happen's you'll probably get more volunteer's than you'll need to quick finish it and it's off to "HARD WATER" !!!! Take one for the team! LOL LOL LOL There's probably skilled tile setter's on this site ready jump in.LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I think you should do it man,a LOT of guy's would be grateful and if it happen's you'll probably get more volunteer's than you'll need to quick finish it and it's off to "HARD WATER" !!!! Take one for the team! LOL LOL LOL There's probably skilled tile setter's on this site ready jump in.LOL


In a past life I laid acres of tile. And did nearly every other type of home construction work you can think of from framing to renovation. The money was great but I don’t miss it at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Ice report or lack of, Charles mills not safe plus lots of open wAter! Didn’t even fish


----------



## crappiedude

joekacz said:


> you need to start a major house project that once it start's you have to finish


If I get the prices I want, I'm going to replace the gas fireplace. I'm sure once I rip the old one out we'll get the coldest weather of the year. As project goes this isn't too big and it should only take a few weeks start to stop. (so I should have it in done in 3 months )


----------



## DBV

So much for the big cold next week. Typical of this winter, forecast cold, then it warms up. At this point, if there is any season it will be very shaky the way the weather has trended all winter.

I just can’t believe how bad the models are and how wrong the weather forecasters are too. Amazing business to be in when you are mostly always wrong. I would have been fired by now or anyone else in a normal job.


----------



## bobberbucket

Weather forecasters an politicians. Get to be wrong all the time an still get paid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

I’m in the middle of remodeling the master bath. New tub, tiled shower surround, new floor, paint, trim, vanity everything. Never tiled before probably won’t do it again.


----------



## BudIce

“The rest of winter outlook” is on fox8 tomorrow at 6:00pm. I’m just gonna keep drinking and hoping in mean time


----------



## Bprice1031

BudIce said:


> “The rest of winter outlook” is on fox8 tomorrow at 6:00pm. I’m just gonna keep drinking and hoping in mean time


That's about the only thing that has been consistently cold at my house, *BEER*!


----------



## set-the-drag

I can't even keep the beer cold I drink it to fast


----------



## set-the-drag

Started ordering some new crappie trolling lures for next month when its in the 60s


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Started ordering some new crappie trolling lures for next month when its in the 60s


Ok your cut off & put the pipe down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Don't put it down just pass it to me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

set-the-drag said:


> Started ordering some new crappie trolling lures for next month when its in the 60s


This could be just what's needed to bring on a prolonged cold spell lasting well into March.


----------



## set-the-drag

Hahaha


----------



## set-the-drag

Don't worry bobber my inner spirit came to me in my sleep last night accompanied by the spirit of the mighty pike and the mighty crappie. They told me of a great cold that mother winter will bless us with in a week to allow us to walk on water once again.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Don't worry bobber my inner spirit came to me in my sleep last night accompanied by the spirit of the mighty pike and the mighty crappie. They told me of a great cold that mother winter will bless us with in a week to allow us to walk on water once again.


Now I’ll smoke some of that!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I second that one 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

i decided to take joekaczs advice and start a home project, is making shine considered a project?


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> i decided to take joekaczs advice and start a home project, is making shine considered a project?



Totally within the realm of home projects!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

cement569 said:


> i decided to take joekaczs advice and start a home project, is making shine considered a project?


Only if we get to check out the finished product at the ice meet up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

cement569 said:


> i decided to take joekaczs advice and start a home project, is making shine considered a project?


Now that's what I'm talking about,a skilled do-it-yourself home project!!


----------



## LakeMaster

set-the-drag said:


> Don't worry bobber my inner spirit came to me in my sleep last night accompanied by the spirit of the mighty pike and the mighty crappie. They told me of a great cold that mother winter will bless us with in a week to allow us to walk on water once again.


According to the forecast is high 30’s all next week. Just saying. This sucks


----------



## cement569

started a batch of mixed berry this a.m. made with real shine, all natural. when done has to age 4 weeks but I have some strawberry that is aged...it will put hair on your chest for sure


----------



## allwayzfishin

Every pond I pass with on the highway from 77s to rt 8 is completely frozen solid. Has anyone been checking ponds lately? I bet we can get on a pond or two somewhere. I’d love to find a rock quarry or a nice pond nestled in a valley sheltered from the wind


----------



## Tinknocker1

allwayzfishin said:


> Every pond I pass with on the highway from 77s to rt 8 is completely frozen solid. Has anyone been checking ponds lately? I bet we can get on a pond or two somewhere. I’d love to find a rock quarry or a nice pond nestled in a valley sheltered from the wind


I still have snow on a road here you still have a chance !


----------



## set-the-drag

I save my good stuff for before bed it helps me sleep wonderfully hahaha I'd pass it but y'all would pass out!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> Every pond I pass with on the highway from 77s to rt 8 is completely frozen solid. Has anyone been checking ponds lately? I bet we can get on a pond or two somewhere. I’d love to find a rock quarry or a nice pond nestled in a valley sheltered from the wind


Pond at the top of my street had looked solid for a couple days. I don’t see why there wouldn’t be ponds around with ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

cement569 said:


> i decided to take joekaczs advice and start a home project, is making shine considered a project?


Hell yes that is the only home project worth starting this time of year. If I started doing the bathroom the way the wife wants it, I'd be stuck in it till the middle of the summer! So a batch of shine is definitely the way to go! Probably won't have to share it with the wife either.


----------



## brad crappie

Road trip Chautauqua has 4in of ice


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> Road trip Chautauqua has 4in of ice


Shhhhh. Come find me saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Road trip Chautauqua has 4in of ice


Let’s all pack up & migrate to NY! 

Gotta make sure they are as sick of our crap as the Michigan folks.. We’re all looking now like
“ My that’s some nice ice y’all have up there be a shame if a bunch of Buckeyes showed up and drilled it out”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

We are stuck in the suck zone and not the good one! I see a little rain forecasted that might be a good thing for some spots. 

There’s still time for a nice freeze! Hopefully by Thursday the cold starts to return and hangs out long enough to give us a few inches on these lakes! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Maybe the arctic slam will start for us on valentine's day









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Scott Sabol Fox8 reports that we only had 4 day's this winter with a high for the day less than 20*, now that's a true El Niño year.


----------



## brad crappie

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Shhhhh. Come find me saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might be up there big man!


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber please don’t refer me as a buckeye I was conceived in gods country!!! I was born in the ole ghetto Berea hospital! Am offended


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Bobber please don’t refer me as a buckeye I was conceived in gods country!!! I was born in the ole ghetto Berea hospital! Am offended


Sorry brad! 









Edit: I didn’t know you were an anchor baby of WV immigrants. Your lucky they let you sneak across the border! !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Maybe the arctic slam will start for us on valentine's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yeah we’re gonna need that arctic elbow drop put a rush on things and show up a little sooner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Sorry brad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I didn’t know you were an anchor baby of WV immigrants. Your lucky they let you sneak across the border! !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Am from the hollow of fall run!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Brad are you saying you were transplanted to the buckeye state against your will? And now because of your Ohio birth certificate they won’t let you back up in the mountains. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Yes I am extremely traumatized!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Yes I am extremely traumatized!


You should get some type of reparations or disability for that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I got a city twang with a hillbilly twang that’s why people can’t understand me!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I got a city twang with a hillbilly twang that’s why people can’t understand me!!!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I can understand u buddy I’m fluent in both hillbilly & flat lander. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

January 31 and it’s silent, it’s just not right. Need ice bad, I’m losing it


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1




----------



## Tinknocker1

20" hole


----------



## cement569

gonna watch fox 8 news at 6, they are gonna give the second half of winter prediction. depending on the outcome might have to tie into the shine to drown my sorrows.....hope not


----------



## Evinrude58

Brad, you might of been born in a ghetto hospital but I can claim to have been born in a barn. Hospital I was born in actually started out as a horse stable for the Ohio Match Company before it was given to the city who converted it into a hospital. We need ice!!!


----------



## swone

52 days and counting


----------



## joekacz

Hey BB just to let you know,Tinknocker1 was the 2000 post on your OP. CONGRAT's!!


----------



## joekacz

Look's like GOLFIN' on Monday.


----------



## Evinrude58

No golfing for me, I will be fishing Monday. Tried golf and hit the ball like 100 times and it was still too tough to eat.


----------



## joekacz

It's like an oyster , you don't chew it you just swallow it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> View attachment 339827


Post #2000 here’s your trophy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> No golfing for me, I will be fishing Monday. Tried golf and hit the ball like 100 times and it was still too tough to eat.


Where ya thinking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Well, off to the lake pics from the ice hopefully later this evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Well, off to the lake pics from the ice hopefully later this evening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m calling the NY game warden now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Thinking I will hit the bridge by Eddie's.


----------



## Bprice1031

cement569 said:


> gonna watch fox 8 news at 6, they are gonna give the second half of winter prediction. depending on the outcome might have to tie into the shine to drown my sorrows.....hope not


What are you waiting for???????


----------



## swone

Insert quote fail, user error, manual quote mode, something about bridge at eddies?

I drove over it this afternoon and it is closed for business due to skim ice


----------



## Maplehick

Hitting the docks in the morning just to let my vex know I still love it. Mite get lucky and catch something. Beats setting in the house!

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Ice ice baby. Time to find some fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ice ice baby. Time to find some fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Can’t find a fish to save my life right now though. Fished 10-40 feet haven’t marked a thing. Gonna search a little longer but fish porn May have to wait till the morning. Stay tuned folks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Can’t find a fish to save my life right now though. Fished 10-40 feet haven’t marked a thing. Gonna search a little longer but fish porn May have to wait till the morning. Stay tuned folks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where you at?


----------



## bobberbucket

BREAKING NEWS: This weather still sucks! 

Hoping the weather gets its act together sometime soon and give us the little bit of ice we are desperately waiting for!

By the looks of things I’m gonna have to bust out my waders maybe Sunday or Monday. I don’t wanna tho I wanna ice fish! 

I do have a couple friends checking a few ponds today that have been ice covered. I’ll be interested in hearing their findings although I’m not expecting to hear much good. 

I’ll probably be a couch captain all day maybe I’ll go through some of my favorite cold water fish catchers and put together a little jig box for my possible wading adventure. I’m bored and I need some fishing in my life preferably icefishing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sorry bobber couldn't take it anymore headed to Erie to chase some toothy critters, jigging with ice rods and using the vexilar

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sorry bobber couldn't take it anymore headed to Erie to chase some toothy critters, jigging with ice rods and using the vexilar
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I wish I was going with ya! I’d love to be jigging with my ice rod in the western basin right now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I will give you some porn if we find them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I will give you some porn if we find them
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



. I hope you beat them up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Has to go to Columbus yesterday to see my new addition to the family , everything I passed was ice covered. Hard to believe there isn't a pond somewhere that can be fished. Number 16 grandkid









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

kit carson said:


> Has to go to Columbus yesterday to see my new addition to the family , everything I passed was ice covered. Hard to believe there isn't a pond somewhere that can be fished. Number 16 grandkid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Congrats on #16,gonna be a EXPENSIVE Christmas for you. LOL we're waiting for #4 coming March 12! Gotta love grandkid's!! 6 more walleye pretty soon.


----------



## kit carson

Lol Christmas kicks my butt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Congratulations Kit! I think the baby was dreaming of icefishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Where you at?


Chautauqua 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

IHD You after panfish or walleye, or anything you can put on the ice? How much ice there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Kits got enough grandkids he can haul in as much walleye as a Canadian netting operation.  IF he can get a boat to hold them all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> IHD You after panfish or walleye, or anything you can put on the ice? How much ice there
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Anything, 4-6”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Anything, 4-6”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont tell me you left her alone and went fishing your supposed to change your name to something like biff and be resting up for you debut on the slopes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Dont tell me you left her alone and went fishing your supposed to change your name to something like biff and be resting up for you debut on the slopes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s in 2 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

ICD You having any luck? I’m thirsty for some fish porn!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Finally starting to find them. First fish of the day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Finally starting to find them. First fish of the day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Looks like one of bobbers"monsters"


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Looks like one of bobbers"monsters"


I’m confused as to what that’s supposed to mean


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nice cigar Walleye... now go its Daddy


----------



## set-the-drag

His giant fish he pulls through the ice..... God get your head out of the gutter


----------



## set-the-drag

We're screwed as far as fishable ice around here. Weather is looking like spring is on its way and I'm hearing some pretty chipper birds! Guess ill get to organizing the silver bullet


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> We're screwed as far as fishable ice around here. Weather is looking like spring is on its way and I'm hearing some pretty chipper birds! Guess ill get to organizing the silver bullet


Remember when it freezes and it’s going to you leave your ice gear put away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Yeah the fox8 long range weather report wasn’t anything to brag about for getting good ice, they say it’s going to be up and down like we’ve had so far, warm / cold rain/ snow. Shi&$$ last year this time it was - 2 degrees.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Yea, the birds are singing away this morning. It should be dead quiet outside this time of year. I’m really screwed on cutting firewood. I count on frozen ground this time of year to drive my truck into woodlots to cut firewood. I haven’t been able to cut one piece of firewood this winter. I sure hope we get atleast a couple weeks of cold weather at some point, but it isn’t looking good.


----------



## miked913

Making lemonade, just go with it and fish, the walleyes are still crazy hungry on Erie!























Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

The urge to unload my ice fishing gear from my truck is getting stronger & stronger with each dismal weather forecast... BUT I WON'T DO IT!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Making lemonade, just go with it and fish, the walleyes are still crazy hungry on Erie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


You always have high quality fish porn!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

If only we had a few days in the teens it'd b locked up tight


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Starting to put a little something together. Just need a couple biggins now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Getting better slowly but surely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Nice IHD. Off that big point by the ramps? The far side of the tip of that point (opposite of the ramps) is a good evening spot for eyes. Sorry, I can't remember the name of it. I'm sure you can find it on a map easily though.


----------



## Muskielewis

lureluzer said:


> Nice IHD. Off that big point by the ramps? The far side of the tip of that point (opposite of the ramps) is a good evening spot for eyes. Sorry, I can't remember the name of it. I'm sure you can find it on a map easily though.


I think your referring to long point.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

lureluzer said:


> Nice IHD. Off that big point by the ramps? The far side of the tip of that point (opposite of the ramps) is a good evening spot for eyes. Sorry, I can't remember the name of it. I'm sure you can find it on a map easily though.


I’m out off long point but found my own area north. Prob 300 people off long point itself. No one really near me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m out off long point but found my own area north. Prob 300 people off long point itself. No one really near me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long is the drive? I'm tempted to go somewhere


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Remember when it freezes and it’s going to you leave your ice gear put away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not to confident you're going to be able to rub it in


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I'm not to confident you're going to be able to rub it in













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I'm not to confident you're going to be able to rub it in


 I thought you were taking your boat to Ladue this weekend how’s that working out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

I’m going up on Monday to Icefish long point. Will send pictures back hopefully a little bigger fish then ihd has lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> I’m going up on Monday to Icefish long point. Will send pictures back hopefully a little bigger fish then ihd has lol


I’m workin on it! FYI there was 300 people off the west side of long point earlier. There was 10 people left by 11 and now looks like 1 shack left lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Dedicated!! I like it


----------



## Rooster

Everyone else got their limit by 11?

Keep the pics coming. I'm stuck here at work in ice less Ohio, dreaming of busting some crappie at night.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I thought you were taking your boat to Ladue this weekend how’s that working out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep it up buddy just keep it up


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## set-the-drag

Oh no bobber I hear the house finches singing the sweet sounds of love


----------



## set-the-drag

Looks like old man winter got the coronavirus this year


----------



## bobberbucket

You mad bro? oh wait! Maybe you can launch at skito NOPE  froze up too. Looks like your riding the couch too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> How long is the drive? I'm tempted to go somewhere


10 hours


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

if that's you in that clip dave.....it looks like you have been hittin the gym lol


----------



## Full_Choke

Mogadore: did a quick check off Sunnybrook - old road bed area. Mostly all iced over with cloudy ice. Easily broke the 1/2" ice at shore.


----------



## bobberbucket

Maybe I should break out my 2x12 tomorrow and do some checking. Before I try and find a dock to fish or a creek to play in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Erie showed me no love today one little throw back, it was definately a tough day on the lake

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Erie showed me no love today one little throw back, it was definately a tough day on the lake
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


At least you got out on the water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

kit carson said:


> Erie showed me no love today one little throw back, it was definately a tough day on the lake
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


It can be tough when the really don't need to eat every day! Atleast you were trying!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I'm not like you guys...I love this no ice winter, it makes me happy. No ice for us down here is better than our normal crappy ice like you guys are having this year.
I feel your pain and so I'm going to try to help bring on some cold weather. I'm going to start my fireplace remodel next week. The current fire place should be inoperable by Thursday. This is a 2-3 week project that I'm hoping to have ready by next winter.
I hope this isn't too little, too late.


----------



## Full_Choke

bobberbucket said:


> Maybe I should break out my 2x12 tomorrow and do some checking. Before I try and find a dock to fish or a creek to play in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats what I was thinking.


----------



## jjanda

I went by Milton today on mahoning ave. There was a lot of open water available to fish. From the looks of it the water was drawn to low low to launch a boat but definitely kayak friendly. In case anyone is interested. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Nice - jealous! Will be skiing at PeaknPeak on Monday and might swing down to Chautauqua to try it. Never have been their before. Can you pm where I should try? If not no biggie... 



IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Getting better slowly but surely
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

DBV said:


> Nice - jealous! Will be skiing at PeaknPeak on Monday and might swing down to Chautauqua to try it. Never have been their before. Can you pm where I should try? If not no biggie...


Headed home. Remind me later or send me a pm later cause I’m sure I’ll forget but I’ll point ya in the right direction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

miked913 said:


> Making lemonade, just go with it and fish, the walleyes are still crazy hungry on Erie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Man! Looks like a summertime lake with “thru the ice” pigs. Nice job.


----------



## bobberbucket

Here we are couple days of awful miserable mild weather. I’m gonna toss a board in the truck today and see about checking some icy areas. Who knows maybe I’ll get lucky. 

I’m gonna toss my long rod and waders in the truck maybe I’ll find a creek to play in if I don’t end up watching my flasher at the end of some dock. Just trying to make the best of the situation hopefully the arctic smackdown is coming after this warm up!. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

It seem's that the local places that have had ice on them are hanging on to it. It wouldn't take to much to reinforce it for you "bean poles" but it's the rain's that keep's it rotten and swiss.I think I'm gonna put the stuff away so you guy's can get some sorta "arctic blast" and say "I told you so".LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

Joe I appreciate your sacrifice just don’t pack it away too far. I have a feeling you’ll be digging it back out in the very near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Enjoy your day. Let’s see some fish pictures! The ice has hung around down here south of you. Too much ice to fish open water still. I’m just hoping to see some sun today.


----------



## set-the-drag

The whistle pig didn't see his shadow bobber! Gonna be sunshine and margaritas before you know it


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> The whistle pig didn't see his shadow bobber! Gonna be sunshine and margaritas before you know it


If anything says arctic Apocalypse it’s a ground dwelling rat telling us it’s gonna be spring!  


Have fun out there in your boat today. I’m sure those Ladue and skito crappie can’t wait for you to launch!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Confessions of Punxsutawney Phil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 340001












Found the picture of you frying up all those fish you caught out in you boat yesterday. looks like the bite was super hot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

When I rolled over this morning I said eggs over easy with bacon and rye.... She fries gold fish I mean come on!


----------



## set-the-drag

I need to go fishing soon or I'm gonna end up in a padded room!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I need to go fishing soon or I'm gonna end up in a padded room!


I know the feeling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hey BB you got 7000 likes,congrat's!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

"TWEENER WEATHER"...Too warm to Ice Fish & Too cold to garden. I'm climbing the walls.


----------



## creek chub

Less than one inch of ice in our Marina in West Harbor yesterday but I got out off the docks


----------



## swone

creek chub said:


> Less than one inch of ice in our Marina in West Harbor yesterday but I got out off the docks


That ho tho


----------



## creek chub

swone said:


> That ho tho


That's Elizabeth and she's No Hoe


----------



## Full_Choke

creek chub said:


> Less than one inch of ice in our Marina in West Harbor yesterday but I got out off the docks


I bet creek chub.s picture put IBJ over the edge. Not every day you see a garden hoe in a ice fishing pic. that's boarder line mean !


----------



## creek chub

Break n rake


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nailed it with this gif homie. You’re getting better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

aw, the old multi purpose garden hoe. plant corn in the spring and harvest fish in the winter....cant beat that


----------



## DBV

Sun, wind and warmer temps today are destroying the ice quickly! Stinks!!! My pond, which was frozen, is now halfway unfrozen. Ice Fisherman's nightmare winter continues. Stinks!


----------



## bobberbucket

That wind is nasty I think I’ll wait till tomorrow to go play outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## set-the-drag

Can't wait


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## Bprice1031

crappiedude said:


> I'm not like you guys...I love this no ice winter, it makes me happy. No ice for us down here is better than our normal crappy ice like you guys are having this year.
> I feel your pain and so I'm going to try to help bring on some cold weather. I'm going to start my fireplace remodel next week. The current fire place should be inoperable by Thursday. This is a 2-3 week project that I'm hoping to have ready by next winter.
> I hope this isn't too little, too late.


We appreciate you taking one for the team. Just hope your project doesn't screw up the rest of the seasons.


----------



## bobberbucket

Yeah I’m sure you’ll be out just like you were this weekend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## set-the-drag

53 and sunny in Novelty....... Still cant fish! WTF global warming!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> 53 and sunny in Novelty....... Still cant fish! WTF global warming!



Get used to it it’s gonna be your life for the next 8 weeks icefishing or nothing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

set-the-drag said:


> 53 and sunny in Novelty....... Still cant fish! WTF global warming!



Ahh that’s a hoax..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I just pulled the shanty out and set it up in the driveway. It has been wrapped up in plastic since the end of last season. The reason for doing this is because I thought I heard mice rustling around in there. To my suspicion there was. The damage wasn't to bad. How can I detour them from getting in there in the future. I think I read on here about putting dryer sheets in there. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> I just pulled the shanty out and set it up in the driveway. It has been wrapped up in plastic since the end of last season. The reason for doing this is because I thought I heard mice rustling around in there. To my suspicion there was. The damage wasn't to bad. How can I detour them from getting in there in the future. I think I read on here about putting dryer sheets in there. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk




Chunks of Irish spring soap or the super deterrent a few moth balls very effective but those damn things stink! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

jjanda said:


> I just pulled the shanty out and set it up in the driveway. It has been wrapped up in plastic since the end of last season. The reason for doing this is because I thought I heard mice rustling around in there. To my suspicion there was. The damage wasn't to bad. How can I detour them from getting in there in the future. I think I read on here about putting dryer sheets in there. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


fill it with tomcat rat poison blocks. They may still get in, but it will be the last thing they do..


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I had a cold icy drink and was using ice jigs,does it count......


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> I had a cold icy drink and was using ice jigs,does it count......
> View attachment 340111
> View attachment 340113
> View attachment 340115


Nice work!!! Your a bad man out there in that wind today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I watched the wind, warm temps, and sun literally destroy the ice over the course of the day today. My ponds were completely ice covered this morning and ice free by the evening.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well I put the ice gear back into storage today. All except the ice shanty. Gonna use it to camp out of till end of April while at the state parks. I’ll be focusing on prespawn pike and walleyes while wading or in the boat. As much as I hoped for ice, now I just want the weather to stabilize and go put together a program for trophy sized fish.


----------



## lureluzer

jjanda said:


> I just pulled the shanty out and set it up in the driveway. It has been wrapped up in plastic since the end of last season. The reason for doing this is because I thought I heard mice rustling around in there. To my suspicion there was. The damage wasn't to bad. How can I detour them from getting in there in the future. I think I read on here about putting dryer sheets in there. Any other suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Dryer sheets work like a charm. I load my flip and hub up every spring and have never had any issues. I most definitely have mice in my garage.


----------



## bobberbucket

Yup it’s still ugly warm outside! I hates it! At least after tomorrow it’s gonna cool back down some. Hopefully some of these icy areas I’ve been watching hold on to a little ice cover. 
If the forecast changes just a little colder there might just be some ice to fish on before the Month is over! 

You’ll never catch me out here putting my ice gear away with 6 weeks left of winter. 

You will never catch me out here during the winter wishing for anything less than frigid COLD! 

I’m keeping the faith that the ice gods are gonna smile on us. & I’m gonna keep ice dancing praying freezing spoons under my pillow and all that jazz till the first day of spring! #icelife










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hopes for ICE are dimming with Sunday's wind, sunshine & warm temps, but still not ready to call it a done season. Maybe our window for ice will be slight, but I'm still thinking we might have a few decent days of drilling holes.


----------



## joekacz

This ice fishing is getting to be like the Browns,"wait 'till next year"!! Think i'm gonna let a few cuss word's roll today and play some golf.Gonna throw 'em all back,terrible even in soup!! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> This ice fishing is getting to be like the Browns,"wait 'till next year"!! Think i'm gonna let a few cuss word's roll today and play some golf.Gonna throw 'em all back,terrible even in soup!! LOL












Good luck out there knock them straight today!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB, I loaded the rod and waders in the truck yesterday. Even got the Gulp minnows ready.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey BB, I loaded the rod and waders in the truck yesterday. Even got the Gulp minnows ready.


Shame on you bill. I hope you slip in your driveway bust your butt break your pole and put a hole in your waders. When your unloading your soft water gear after the arctic apocalypse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LakeMaster

Faith and optimism is not working and no Ice Gods are willing to let the ice season begin. On that note, I’m packed all my ice equipment away and getting ready for open water spring fishing which is 6 weeks out! We might get a late snow storm or two but it appears right know that there is no DEEP freeze in site. Every one should get a dream catcher, that might work.


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> Faith and optimism is not working and no Ice Gods are willing to let the ice season begin. On that note, I’m packed all my ice equipment away and getting ready for open water spring fishing which is 6 weeks out! We might get a late snow storm or two but it appears right know that there is no DEEP freeze in site. Every one should get a dream catcher, that might work.


You might end up surprised within the next 6 weeks. Ohio weather plays by its own rules! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> You might end up surprised within the next 6 weeks. Ohio weather plays by its own rules!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain’t that the truth. I recall a boy scout camp out I went on the first weekend of April one year. Got there a Friday evening and it was 50 degrees and sunny, clouds rolled in temperature floor dropped out woke up Saturday morning with an inch and a half of snow on the ground. Was below freezing all day Saturday. Warmed up Saturday night, woke up Sunday morning all snow melted and the camp was a muddy mess. Warmed up back into the high 40’s on Sunday.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BrodyC said:


> Ain’t that the truth. I recall a boy scout camp out I went on the first weekend of April one year. Got there a Friday evening and it was 50 degrees and sunny, clouds rolled in temperature floor dropped out woke up Saturday morning with an inch and a half of snow on the ground. Was below freezing all day Saturday. Warmed up Saturday night, woke up Sunday morning all snow melted and the camp was a muddy mess. Warmed up back into the high 40’s on Sunday.


I think I remember the same night! It was about 10-15 years ago. I was really into partying,HARD, at the time. 
We started partying about 6pm that friday,i remember being dropped off at home about 10am to get get to bed an having to clear the snow off my sidewalk in a sleeveless shirt I was wearing the night before. 
Lol dont remember much inbetween,except the crazy shift in weather. .


----------



## BrodyC

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think I remember the same night! It was about 10-15 years ago. I was really into partying,HARD, at the time.
> We started partying about 6pm that friday,i remember being dropped off at home about 10am to get get to bed an having to clear the snow off my sidewalk in a sleeveless shirt I was wearing the night before.
> Lol dont remember much inbetween,except the crazy shift in weather. .


I’d say you are right, if I had to guess I would say about 12 years ago. It was pretty early in my scouting days. I was probably 13 or 14 at the time.


----------



## miked913

Reminds me of another April story 15/16 years ago, last week of April turkey season opener (Morgan Co.), I took the week off, Mon. Killed a bird right off the roost, later that day turned out to be 70 degrees, Tues am bump a bird off the roost but killed him at 10:30 it hit 80 degrees before I made it back to camp! I packed up headed home by the time the guys still at camp woke up Wednesday morning 8" of snow! Ended up with 10" all together. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Shame on you bill. I hope you slip in your driveway bust your butt break your pole and put a hole in your waders. When your unloading your soft water gear after the arctic apocalypse!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I didn't say I put my ice gear away, I said I put a rod and waders in my truck. Come to think of it, I never got my ice gear out, mostly because I don't have any.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Had SNOW during a backpack trek (Laurel Highlands/Central PA) on MOTHERS DAY a few years ago.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Another not-so-good sign...dead skunk in the road this morning...thought I smelled one last night as well.


----------



## miked913

Our geese here at work have paired up and are actively building nests. And the daffodils are 2-3" out of the ground.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

miked913 said:


> Our geese here at work have paired up and are actively building nests. And the daffodils are 2-3" out of the ground.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Where you at


----------



## set-the-drag

The birds are definitely singing a chipper tune by me the house finches are singing there love songs. Still no red wing black birds though


----------



## miked913

set-the-drag said:


> Where you at


Old Brooklyn

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

When the sky carp come together that's a solid sign


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Just saw a dandelion in shaker


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I've said it before,I'm not as die hard as you guys,I'll take either or. But please dont let it be 70-80° in march ....
I'm ok with a fairly mild winter. But I like my seasons. That's one of the reasons I like ohio. I get winter(most yrs),spring,summer,fall. And like them all in there own way. ...
I'm still thinking you northern boys will get out a few times this year. But for us cbus and south. I have to say I think it's over. I dont think our deeper reservoirs have dipped below 35° this winter but maybe one time. The shallow lakes still hold a bit of hope they cool down fast enuff.... 

Bobber,
I know it ain't your style this time of year but I do miss those older threads of u walking the creek with your minnows,gold hook,an bobber,an tube jigs. Those threads got fun at times ....


----------



## BrodyC

Bobber I admire your hope and optimism. I think just for you, I will go ahead and pack it away so the polar vortex will begin.

You’re welcome in advance


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Bobber,
> I know it ain't your style this time of year but I do miss those older threads of u walking the creek with your minnows,gold hook,an bobber,an tube jigs. Those threads got fun at times ....


If This winter weather doesn’t act right I’ll be out there pitching jigs and gold hooks again for sure. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

The ice won't come to me I will go to the ice. Will be at Hubbard Lake in that state up north for three days of ice fishing starting Friday.


----------



## threeten

took the dog for a walk out to Hinkley lake and was very surprised at the amount of ice still on the lake. edges were gone but looked like 2"-3" out a few feet. west side by the damn.
wouldn't take much to get it back to walkable. made me wish I went by ledge or judges to put some eyes on it


----------



## bobberbucket

Sure is ugly out there! I never made it out anywhere to look around yesterday I got tied up with other things. It will be interesting to see if the rain that’s supposed to come leaves any ice behind. Either way it looks like temps are headed back in the right direction slowly. I’m for sure gonna do some exploring today all this sitting around this house I’ve done this winter isn’t what I had in mind. If this crap keeps up I might as well cancel my wintercation and go back to work. NO HECK NO! 
I’ll let y’all know what I see out there in regards to what’s left of the ice. I’m gonna find somewhere to play with some fish today. Can’t wait till the arctic elbow drop arrives!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> If This winter weather doesn’t act right I’ll be out there pitching jigs and gold hooks again for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It definitely is about time for that creek spot. If you go soon let me know since I work down there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It definitely is about time for that creek spot. If you go soon let me know since I work down there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You stay outta my creek!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You stay outta my creek!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


“Will do ihd! I’ll shoot ya a text soon and we will go hammer it like the old days!” Is what you meant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> “Will do ihd! I’ll shoot ya a text soon and we will go hammer it like the old days!” Is what you meant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

Just left the local bait store 65 dollars later I’m on the hunt lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC




----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Just left the local bait store 65 dollars later I’m on the hunt lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesus that's a lot of beer!


----------



## bobberbucket

Skunks off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

First Ice Ohio Big Perch!! 





Don’t forget guys. Check out polar fishing co on YouTube. This was that video from right before Christmas if you haven’t seen it. Next episode will be from Chautauqua this past weekend! Give us a sub if you could! It’s nothing special but eventually we will have a bunch of good quality vids with more practice. The bigger we get the quicker we can expand and put up more videos for you guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> First Ice Ohio Big Perch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t forget guys. Check out polar fishing co on YouTube. This was that video from right before Christmas if you haven’t seen it. Next episode will be from Chautauqua this past weekend! Give us a sub if you could! It’s nothing special but eventually we will have a bunch of good quality vids with more practice. The bigger we get the quicker we can expand and put up more videos for you guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll expect to receive your advertising check in the mail early next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

You should be getting a royalty check from OGF for keeping the lights on lol ! your thread ,slims thread and the bigfoot thread everybody else is on Michigan Sportman or iceshanty


----------



## LakeMaster

bobberbucket said:


> Just left the local bait store 65 dollars later I’m on the hunt lol
> What bait store did u go to spending $65
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LakeMaster

What bait store did u go to spending $65. Is that including beer and cigs?


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> You should be getting a royalty check from OGF for keeping the lights on lol ! your thread ,slims thread and the bigfoot thread everybody else is on Michigan Sportman or iceshanty


I like it here I think OGF & CDC are the best fishing sites on the web. I’m happy to contribute!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> What bait store did u go to spending $65. Is that including beer and cigs?


I went to Mogadore bait and tackle. Mostly because it was close to home and I had what I needed plus some more stuff I didn’t really need. 
I believe in doing as much business locally as much I possibly can. Really helps those guys out during the winter. so I got some bait two dozen minnows to be exact some new Lures. A new brush beater rod,Twisters jigs couple bobbers. No cigarettes or beer I don’t smoke cigarettes anymore. just an RC cola. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s cold out here and the fishing sucks I’ve been putting miles on my legs only a few fish to show for it and they weren’t big. But I’m still out here for now we’ll see what happens.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Better than sitting on the couch bobber, I know it sucks but at least your outside enjoying some fresh air.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits the rain was picking up and the wind had a bite to it. I did run across some treasure just now to help me lick my wounds today!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I like it here I think OGF & CDC are the best fishing sites on the web. I’m happy to contribute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What site is CDC


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What site is CDC


Crappie.com not as much activity as the as ogf as far as Ohio traffic but it’s a great place. I don’t post a lot there unless I’m banned from here for some reason. But I visit daily. It’s worth a look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten

Saw this on another site. https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/...as-solar-activity-forecast-might-surprise-you


----------



## threeten

Let’s hope they got it right this time. Getting ready to retire next January


----------



## bobberbucket

threeten said:


> Saw this on another site. https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/...as-solar-activity-forecast-might-surprise-you


I like the sound of ice age even better than polar vortex! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

bobberbucket said:


> I went to Mogadore bait and tackle. Mostly because it was close to home and I had what I needed plus some more stuff I didn’t really need.
> I believe in doing as much business locally as much I possibly can. Really helps those guys out during the winter. so I got some bait two dozen minnows to be exact some new Lures. A new brush beater rod,Twisters jigs couple bobbers. No cigarettes or beer I don’t smoke cigarettes anymore. just an RC cola.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was out to see Jeff yesterday....He told me Moggy 
is the No.1 Perch lake in Ohio...Per ODNR...
His Son goes to Hocking College..Gets that info


----------



## LakeMaster

bobberbucket said:


> I went to Mogadore bait and tackle. Mostly because it was close to home and I had what I needed plus some more stuff I didn’t really need.
> I believe in doing as much business locally as much I possibly can. Really helps those guys out during the winter. so I got some bait two dozen minnows to be exact some new Lures. A new brush beater rod,Twisters jigs couple bobbers. No cigarettes or beer I don’t smoke cigarettes anymore. just an RC cola.
> 
> Thanks for the info. BTW I haven’t seen a little kings in years. Didn’t know they still make it
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I was surprised when I stopped at a random little gas station and saw them. No way was I leaving without them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Looking like it might be a little icy out there by the weekend not ice fishing icey but it might be a start! Hopefully its enough to keep STD’S boat on the trailer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I fished the mahoning river for a few hours after work today. I had to scratch the itch. Everything I caught was small. It was good to get out and wet a line even though it was cold, wet and windy.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Looking like it might be a little icy out there by the weekend not ice fishing icey but it might be a start! Hopefully its enough to keep STD’S boat on the trailer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't get to excited Mr! A little ice hasn't stopped me before


----------



## Maplehick

Sorry BB but I have pull the plug on this ice season . Because I started making syrup . I have only missed one week of fishing hard water after tapping trees in 15 years.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Maplehick said:


> Sorry BB but I have pull the plug on this ice season . Because I started making syrup . I have only missed one week of fishing hard water after tapping trees in 15 years. I taped 2 weeks ago!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sure hope that cold shows up soon!Yesterday was entirely too much walking and not enough fish. Started off I wanted to check out the spillway at deer creek cause I’ve never fished it. I probably should have asked someone who frequents the lake about it. But I didn’t I parked at the park and took a super long walk to the spillway which was sorta hot in my waders. 
Only to find that there wasn’t barely any water running down there. So I went back up and waded several different areas of the lake only managed to catch 4-5 small fish. I might try and get out somewhere else today either way deer creek is off my list for awhile. Maybe I should bust out my boat it’s been several years since I’ve had it out it’s become more of a backyard decoration for me to point at an say  “ there’s my boat” 
Hopefully the temps take the dive later this week and give us some water to walk on before the end of the month!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Look's like ANYTHING of an "ARCTIC BLAST" is gonna get blasted by another warm spell by Monday.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Look's like ANYTHING of an "ARCTIC BLAST" is gonna get blasted by another warm spell by Monday.


Gotta live in the moment as in it might get cold for a moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Gotta live in the moment as in it might get cold for a moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your absolutely right. That's why I played golf 2 day's in a row with the cold blast hitting us on #16 at Creekwood yesterday but we finished up. Only ones golfing,couldn't figure that one out.LOL Pond's were all wide open. Should of taken a rod with me,oh well.


----------



## bobberbucket

You don’t wanna be touching them fish in the golf course ponds without a rubber glove on might get a chemical burn. Jk.... But Trust me the years I spent in golf I saw some stuff and I have no interest in those type of waters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I hear ya BB. Probably that's what keeping them open.


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> I was surprised when I stopped at a random little gas station and saw them. No way was I leaving without them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


which one?


----------



## Muddy

Bust out the boat and jig up some perch. Take your vex. I have a Vex mounted in my boat at the bow. It works well for vertical jigging.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> which one?


That little gas station in on 43 by the hunters outlet. I also herd from someone else that Handy Jim’s drive through on plx drive has it also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get a job you bum! Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m sure I’ll be back to work sooner than later. I could go back tomorrow but I’m not ready to give up my wintercation yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your still winning lmao


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I’m sure I’ll be back to work sooner than later. I could go back tomorrow but I’m not ready to give up my wintercation yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Save those days for the summer coming really soon!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Save those days for the summer coming really soon!


Nope I only take one week off in the summer to take the family somewhere usually somewhere beachy. Then I use the rest of my time taking off Thursday-sun the whole month of November to bow hunt. My Wintercation usually starts around Christmas & last till March sometime but I may start up earlier if it don’t get fishy enough fast enough to keep my interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

bobberbucket said:


> Sure hope that cold shows up soon!Yesterday was entirely too much walking and not enough fish. Started off I wanted to check out the spillway at deer creek cause I’ve never fished it. I probably should have asked someone who frequents the lake about it. But I didn’t I parked at the park and took a super long walk to the spillway which was sorta hot in my waders.
> Only to find that there wasn’t barely any water running down there. So I went back up and waded several different areas of the lake only managed to catch 4-5 small fish. I might try and get out somewhere else today either way deer creek is off my list for awhile. Maybe I should bust out my boat it’s been several years since I’ve had it out it’s become more of a backyard decoration for me to point at an say  “ there’s my boat”
> Hopefully the temps take the dive later this week and give us some water to walk on before the end of the month!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I would have known you were going for the hike, did it last week out scouting around, long walk with waders, lots or rebar in the rocks to cut you or or trip ya. All ya need is knee boots, I could have saved you the hike with waders.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Wish I would have known you were going for the hike, did it last week out scouting around, long walk with waders, lots or rebar in the rocks to cut you or or trip ya. All ya need is knee boots, I could have saved you the hike with waders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely should have reached out on here for information before I went trucking down there. O well I been laying around getting fat all winter anyway. The hike probably did me some good! I’ve never done much fishing over in that area but I’m looking to explore it more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave getting fat. What you almost up to 127 pounds?


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave getting fat. What you almost up to 127 pounds?


No, probably about 129.


----------



## bobberbucket

Burrrr! It’s chilly out side not chilly enough but chilly. Probably chilly enough to freeze the minnows I have in my truck. I bet there’s a big delicious minnow sickle out there at least I changed the water from that filthy smelly water that moggy bait has to lake water. So at least my truck won’t smell like a dead body. Looks like it’s only gonna be 34 for a high today guess I’m about to have some cold fingers today when I set off on a fish hunt. Not sure where I’m going yet but I’m going somewhere and try an stick a few. Anyone else headed out today? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Heading up to eastern pa and New York tomorrow


----------



## bobberbucket

I shouldn’t even look at FB memories a year ago today I was on the ice at moggy with Evenrude58 & Erieangler51 in the pouring rain and heavy fog! What an adventure that was! I miss icefishing  Hopefully we got a few more days in before winter is over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Like Burgess meredith said in the fishing classic grumpy old man. Well you can wish in one hand and s#!t in the other and see which on gets filled first!


----------



## Fish2Win

It’s over in Ohio unfortunately guys. Pa has ice, Michigan has ice, New York has ice and Ohio has some disease that won’t allow it to freeze. I’m moving south so I can fish all yr in my boat, all my gear is available plus gps. Start the bidding


----------



## threeten

bobberbucket said:


> Nope I only take one week off in the summer to take the family somewhere usually somewhere beachy. Then I use the rest of my time taking off Thursday-sun the whole month of November to bow hunt. My Wintercation usually starts around Christmas & last till March sometime but I may start up earlier if it don’t get fishy enough fast enough to keep my interest.
> We got a lot in common. I like the way you think.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’ll have fish porn from the ice coming on Saturday for you fiends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The lifestyle isn’t for everyone but it works for me. When I’m working it’s ALOT of hours! & can be ALOT of stress at times. If I’m gonna sacrifice my body and sometimes my sanity chasing a stupid dollar I might as well live the life I wanna live when I can as often as I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

I feel ya Bobber I’m the same way, who knows how long my sanity will last this year once I go back. I use the winter & icefishing to regain it and no Ohio ice this winter is not helping. I’m off to lake saint Claire tomorrow no clue what to expect never been but I know guys are fishing it. Idc what I catch just want to set up shanty, drill, listen to the vex & stare at holes


----------



## threeten

Work hard
Play HARDER - no regrets when I’m called home!!

BTW- BUD, have to spend some ice time together again if we ever get any around here again!!


----------



## bobberbucket

threeten said:


> Work hard
> Play HARDER - no regrets when I’m called home!!
> 
> BTW- BUD, have to spend some ice time together again if we ever get any around here again!!


If we get a little Arctic Blast sign me up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BudIce said:


> I feel ya Bobber I’m the same way, who knows how long my sanity will last this year once I go back. I use the winter & icefishing to regain it and no Ohio ice this winter is not helping. I’m off to lake saint Claire tomorrow no clue what to expect never been but I know guys are fishing it. Idc what I catch just want to set up shanty, drill, listen to the vex & stare at holes


Good luck up there! I hope you slay them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

I’m in bring on the Ohio Ice! 
Thanks man, if nothing else I can drink on the ice instead of at home


----------



## bobberbucket

If my minnows are dead I’ll probably end up back at the bait store. I’m gonna try and restrain myself from spending over 30 bucks lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

BudIce said:


> I’m in bring on the Ohio Ice!
> Thanks man, if nothing else I can drink on the ice instead of at home


That's what me and my brother call ice drinking haha nothing like putting down some cold ones staring at a hole b.s.ing. better than being home!


----------



## bobberbucket

went out to start my truck everything’s coated in ice. On the plus side I wrapped the leg of my waders around my minnow bucket totally accidentally. They appear to have insulated the minnow bucket enough that the water didn’t freeze. Only one casualty in there I’ve still got 3 dozen live ones. Guess I can skip the bait store today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskielewis

bobberbucket said:


> The lifestyle isn’t for everyone but it works for me. When I’m working it’s ALOT of hours! & can be ALOT of stress at times. If I’m gonna sacrifice my body and sometimes my sanity chasing a stupid dollar I might as well live the life I wanna live when I can as often as I can.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never met a man that wished he would have worked more and played less!


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ll have fish porn from the ice coming on Saturday for you fiends
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You hope


----------



## Lewzer

Since you are posting last year's memories here the weather chart for February. Had good ice all through last February and longer. Even though the daytimes highs were warm, the nighttime temps was able to maintain the good ice already in place from January.


----------



## bobberbucket

First fish of the day don’t laugh it took me lots of walking and 2 hours to catch this little slimy sucker! Hopefully my luck is changing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> First fish of the day don’t laugh it took me lots of walking and 2 hours to catch this little slimy sucker! Hopefully my luck is changing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get em' BB! It's a hell of a lot better than working!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> You hope


You’re darn right, I’m assuming I’ll see you there tournament man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Caught so many golden shiners I lost count! At that point I was so happy to be catching something that I started targeting them lol. There were lots of them in one small area something was eating them but I couldn’t catch it even with one of the shiners on the hook. It was wet muddy day full of leg work. Tho very interesting exploring new waters today. Time for a little king and some relaxing before the wife and kids get home from wherever they are. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Caught so many golden shiners I lost count! At that point I was so happy to be catching something that I started targeting them lol. There were lots of them in one small area something was eating them but I couldn’t catch it even with one of the shiners on the hook. It was wet muddy day full of leg work. Tho very interesting exploring new waters today. Time for a little king and some relaxing before the wife and kids get home from wherever they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a day like your's year's ago at LaDue,got into some very large golden shiners and it sorta saved the day from dink 'gills,still remember the spot and that's good for me! LOL


----------



## cement569

golden shiners, their not just for breakfast anymore....they have been known to go good with little kings


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> golden shiners, their not just for breakfast anymore....they have been known to go good with little kings


 Nope not for me! I know there are folks who use cast nets at some places in the area and they will literally eat anything that hits the net. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1more

bobberbucket said:


> Caught so many golden shiners I lost count! At that point I was so happy to be catching something that I started targeting them lol. There were lots of them in one small area something was eating them but I couldn’t catch it even with one of the shiners on the hook. It was wet muddy day full of leg work. Tho very interesting exploring new waters today. Time for a little king and some relaxing before the wife and kids get home from wherever they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobberbucket said:


> Caught so many golden shiners I lost count! At that point I was so happy to be catching something that I started targeting them lol. There were lots of them in one small area something was eating them but I couldn’t catch it even with one of the shiners on the hook. It was wet muddy day full of leg work. Tho very interesting exploring new waters today. Time for a little king and some relaxing before the wife and kids get home from wherever they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7oz little killers will do the trick!


----------



## Tinknocker1

Fish2Win said:


> You hope


He gonna have porn if I have to send to him lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Tinknocker1 said:


> He gonna have porn if I have to send to him lol


I’ll pull from the archives if I have to, but I’m bankin on pulling some fish. I at least sure as hell hope so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Good luck buddy !


----------



## bobberbucket

Here comes that COLD again!  Lookin like is gonna remain that way for awhile. I see some lows in the teens creeping in there next week. Who knows maybe a few of those nights get even colder than expected.I see a real possibility for it to happen In some limited areas. We know it won’t take much to lock some places.









I’ve got family obligations pretty much all weekend so I won’t be out chasing any fish till probably at least Monday. If I can slide out today I will but it’s looking doubtful. Best of luck if anyone is headed out today! Hit us with some fish porn! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/img]


----------



## allwayzfishin

Everybody should keep putting away the ice gear lol! It’s working!


----------



## bobberbucket

Might be time to bust out the Melissa memes again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I was checking my memory’s again and a year ago I was on the ice smoking some crappie. Hopefully them days are on the way!

Then I looked back 3 years ago and there was no ice. I was sticking crappie in a little well known ditch in portage lakes. Might have to go back and play in the ditch next week if it don’t get icy. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Interesting  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're all hoping for that!


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB with any luck you'll be on ice by the time your birthday rolls around.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey BB with any luck you'll be on ice by the time your birthday rolls around.


That would take a TREMENDOUS amount of luck! Not saying I wouldn’t LOVE for that to happen. I’d be just as happy with a few more days on ohio ice anytime before winters over.. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good video bobber, fingers crossed, all my gear still in truck ready to roll

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Some of the protected areas I bet would have some ice starting to form again by morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm seeing some nice cold nights I think there's a chance we might be able to do some walking on some water by the 20th, I'm doing everything I can think of to.make some ice, trying my best fellas!!! I need back on some hard water really bad, so does the wife I'm driving her crazy, lol!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

All that snow currently falling In the water should be keeping it cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

It's starting to set up i have a pretty good feeling our season will happen, it might be a short one but we will have one. As soon as we have the ice i will be putting in some.marathon hours again like i dis over Christmas. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

Just got set up on Saint Helen. 12” ice and it sounds like a whale orgy, the ice is singing that wonderful song we all love. Wish we were in OHIO! We have missed a couple and had a few break off. Will post pictures when I can.


----------



## Fish2Win

Terrible day ice fishing in pa. Started with 3-4” of snow and finished with 8-9. Couldn’t see 200 yards it was coming down so hard. 20 perch 3 gills and hammer handle pike. I’m going to Chautauqua next time. I should of known anything near the steel city was gonna suck.


----------



## fishingful

Headed to burt lake in MI next weekend. Cbus for the show tomorrow


----------



## lureluzer

Burt has looked good... I think you'll do well.


----------



## bobberbucket

Looking better by the day! If we can get into the single digits a couple nights BINGO!  

What do we want? COLD! When do we want it? NOW! It’s a long road to ZERO but I’m down for the ride!  FREEZE BABY FREEZE! #icelife












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Awfully quiet today? Where's IHD at? It is the weekend and that's when he is normally posting something.


----------



## kit carson

Wish me.luck heading out of catawba, parking lot empty









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc

Took my auger apart, charged the battery, and put them away. Put my new rod rack together and loaded the regular rods in it. Took my Panoptix pole apart and put it away too. Now what else will I have to do to help get that ice formed. Gonna put my bird and rods away next. Come on ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Awfully quiet today? Where's IHD at? It is the weekend and that's when he is normally posting something.


He’s supposed to be tournament fishing somewheres. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

kit carson said:


> Wish me.luck heading out of catawba, parking lot empty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Is That Jimmy? lol
Well good luck to you both and be safe out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

chaunc said:


> Took my auger apart, charged the battery, and put them away. Put my new rod rack together and loaded the regular rods in it. Took my Panoptix pole apart and put it away too. Now what else will I have to do to help get that ice formed. Gonna put my bird and rods away next. Come on ice.


Your sacrifices are GREATLY appreciated!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Do it up Kit!  I hope y’all catch some big girls! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc

Got a new ACC first run ice rod that I’m dying to give a try. Come on ice.


----------



## Bprice1031

chaunc said:


> Got a new ACC first run ice rod that I’m dying to give a try. Come on ice.


I've been wanting to buy some ice gear, but haven't done it yet. I think I'll just leave it at the store looking pretty, that way we'll have fishable ice and I still won't have any gear.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’m out here ladies don’t fret


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m out here ladies don’t fret



Was starting to wonder if you made it or not?


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m out here ladies don’t fret


I bet you wish you had a mag shield on that vex right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I bet you wish you had a mag shield on that vex right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah I can see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Nah I can see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enough of this mag shield talk. 1-800-where DA FISH PORN?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Nah I can see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck yah you can see ,you got out there didn't you. LOL


----------



## set-the-drag

Old man winter is just giving us a tickle to mess with us. That SOB is afraid to hunker down like a real man and show us what hes got!........ I figure if I smack talk winter it will actually come. Running out of options here


----------



## bobberbucket

Random thought STD better be bundled up real good today! If he’s out in his boat at Ladue or skito trying to dredge up some crappie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

As I was typing that boom there ya are. Magic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

At least it looks like winter here now, got a few inches of snow down here. 

Cold enough to look like winter yet not cold enough to freeze the lakes. 

Guess I’ll just enjoy the snow with the kids.


----------



## Bprice1031

IHD must be having a hard time finding fish today?????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> IHD must be having a hard time finding fish today?????


Or he’s got a bucket full of pigs and he’s busy. I won’t count the kid out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Or he’s got a bucket full of pigs and he’s busy. I won’t count the kid out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never count him out. He always seems to come out with something really good!


----------



## JakeL

Fishing is tough. Did find my new favorite. If you see it anywhere, it’s worth a try.


----------



## bobberbucket

JakeL said:


> Fishing is tough. Did find my new favorite. If you see it anywhere, it’s worth a try.


I’ve herd it was good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve herd it was good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man!


----------



## JakeL

JakeL said:


> Oh man!


Dangerous


----------



## BudIce

Lotta dink perch but been fun walking on water. I did catch a decent one let it go 







On


----------



## joekacz

BudIce said:


> Lotta dink perch but been fun walking on water. I did catch a decent one let it go
> View attachment 340895
> On


Nice perch.


----------



## bobberbucket

BudIce said:


> Lotta dink perch but been fun walking on water. I did catch a decent one let it go
> View attachment 340895
> On


Nice   looks awesome to be on the ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I did a little scouting this afternoon. The protected bays are starting to lock up. If it stays chilly during the day and gets cold at night some of us will be in there like swimwear towards the end of the week.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> I did a little scouting this afternoon. The protected bays are starting to lock up. If it stays chilly during the day and gets cold at night some of us will be in there like swimwear towards the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


And that bay isn’t even all that shallow! Thanks for the field observation report and picture.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

As much as I’d love to say I killed it and won the tournament, I can’t. Cant even show you porn because we didn’t catch a SINGLE fish!! Easily the worst day of ice fishing I’ve ever experienced. Half of the field also did not catch a fish. There was 5-10 teams with total weigh in weights of .1 or less!!! Including one weigh in weight of .01!! The worlds smallest perch were being marked all day. Tried 5-18 feet of water and couldn’t come up with a single fish. To make matters worse. The lake had a foot of snow on it this morning and proceeded to snow another 8-10” while we were out there!!! If y’all have never pulled a sled through 2 feet of snow then you’re missing out on a lot of fun! NOT! Walk 20 feet, pause for 2 mins, walk 20 feet, pause for 2 mins and so on. As much as I’d love to say I caught a lot and had pics I sadly don’t. Fun fact, 2 hour drive from Akron area, 6-7” of ice. Y’all, you don’t have to go far to be on ice and scratch the itch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

It's a start a skim of ice on a pond I checked today


----------



## ltroyer

Gonna try n get out 2morrow and check some coves n bays that got tree tops in hopefully I can find some craps n perch


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> As much as I’d love to say I killed it and won the tournament, I can’t. Cant even show you porn because we didn’t catch a SINGLE fish!! Easily the worst day of ice fishing I’ve ever experienced. Half of the field also did not catch a fish. There was 5-10 teams with total weigh in weights of .1 or less!!! Including one weigh in weight of .01!! The worlds smallest perch were being marked all day. Tried 5-18 feet of water and couldn’t come up with a single fish. To make matters worse. The lake had a foot of snow on it this morning and proceeded to snow another 8-10” while we were out there!!! If y’all have never pulled a sled through 2 feet of snow then you’re missing out on a lot of fun! NOT! Walk 20 feet, pause for 2 mins, walk 20 feet, pause for 2 mins and so on. As much as I’d love to say I caught a lot and had pics I sadly don’t. Fun fact, 2 hour drive from Akron area, 6-7” of ice. Y’all, you don’t have to go far to be on ice and scratch the itch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya gave it a good try! At least you got to fish on some ice today. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Ya gave it a good try! At least you got to fish on some ice today.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have never experienced a lake so crappy lol. A lot of people left by noon to head to Chautauqua. It was brutal out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I have never experienced a lake so crappy lol. A lot of people left by noon to head to Chautauqua. It was brutal out there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude I been to a lake exactly like that. Mosquito! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Dude I been to a lake exactly like that mosquito!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude you won’t come play with my mosquito pets with me and that upsets me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I have never experienced a lake so crappy lol. A lot of people left by noon to head to Chautauqua. It was brutal out there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that’s why you didn’t see me out there lol.
We caught 4 keeper fish in prefishing. 3 smallish gills and 1 pig perch. It just wasn’t worth waking up at 3 am and catching dinks all day. Glad you went


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> that’s why you didn’t see me out there lol.
> We caught 4 keeper fish in prefishing. 3 smallish gills and 1 pig perch. It just wasn’t worth waking up at 3 am and catching dinks all day. Glad you went


Guys that won had a few nice crappies and perch but overall there was like 10 decent fish out of everyone. Top team head 6 of those. They lowered total fish from 10 to 6. And only a couple teams had 6. Should’ve went to Chautauqua. Oh well. Put my buddy on my coords from last weekend and he smacked them at Chautauqua today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

YEEHAW!Look at that forecast!! I’ll bet that 10 & 12 turn into single digits we need Wednesday to get colder than expected. Time to shovel some more spoons into the freezer it’s about to go DOWN! The freeze we have been waiting for Is on the way not a moment too soon! Those who haven’t given up better get READY! FREEZE BABY FREEZE!  The time for ice fishing is nearly a upon us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Oh yah, tonight’s rain will clear any ice and get it set for a freeze, should b a go by end of week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Yep snag it’s gonna be awesome! Man if we get down in the negatives by some miracle lookout!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Unfortunately extended forecast isn't promising


----------



## bobberbucket

Good news is we know WHEN it freezes up the bite could be out of this world! That late February-March ice bite can truly be LEGENDARY!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Couldn't take it anymore! Loaded up the kayak and went 'ice fishing ' earlier today. Pretty windy, hard to stay in one spot. Definitely needed to add another anchor out the front (the one in the back wasn't enough.)
Sadly, I







didn't do any good.


----------



## BrodyC

Drove by some local ponds and they are just starting to freeze over, unfortunately it’s supposed to be mid 40’s and rain tomorrow 

I guess I will continue to live vicariously through you northerners.


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Drove by some local ponds and they are just starting to freeze over, unfortunately it’s supposed to be mid 40’s and rain tomorrow
> 
> I guess I will continue to live vicariously through you northerners.


We ain’t got any ice to live vicariously through YET but it’s cooking! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

We have a similar outlook but with 40s and rain the next two dies which will halt any progress 










who knows I may sneak out on a pond Friday evening or Saturday morning


----------



## lureluzer

..... What do we have here?


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 341037
> ..... What do we have here?


Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 341037
> ..... What do we have here?


Some good eating...that's what you got!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good news is we know WHEN it freezes up the bite could be out of this world! That late February-March ice bite can truly be LEGENDARY!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't tease me like that!


----------



## bobberbucket

Looking a lot like Valentine’s Day or possibly before in some spots! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

I'll give a report and more pics tomorrow.


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> I'll give a report and more pics tomorrow.
> View attachment 341039


Good luck Hope ya spank em! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

Lol this ain't no crappie! Moved around but couldn't find the crappie found a school of perch but just little ones .they turned on as soon as it started snowing couldn't keep my hands warm so I left should've stayed longer


----------



## bobberbucket

ltroyer said:


> Lol this ain't no crappie! Moved around but couldn't find the crappie found a school of perch but just little ones .they turned on as soon as it started snowing couldn't keep my hands warm so I left should've stayed longer


Better than the skunk! Is the water down some or have people just been playing musical concrete again? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Better than the skunk! Is the water down some or have people just been playing musical concrete again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It still little higher than normal but I've seen it higher


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s still looking ICY in the future! Looks like about Tuesday night ole Jack Frost is bringing the crosshairs down on us!  I hope he’s get zeroed in on us nice and steady! Thursday is my birthday so if ole jack wants to speed things up a little that would be great! If not I guess I’ll be running the gauntlet of telling my wife I’ll be fishing Vday! Hopefully she shows me some mercy. I can’t wait to get out and walk on some water! 

I’ll probably try head out today and play in a river or a creek maybe a spillway I know there’s a few of those going right now. Either way im gonna get outside & pass the time until that glorious freeze happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Possibly some ICE on Saturday???


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Possibly some ICE on Saturday???


POSSIBLY Thursday DEFINITELY Friday & Saturday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It’s still looking ICY in the future! Looks like about Tuesday night ole Jack Frost is bringing the crosshairs down on us!  I hope he’s get zeroed in on us nice and steady! Thursday is my birthday so if ole jack wants to speed things up a little that would be great! If not I guess I’ll be running the gauntlet of telling my wife I’ll be fishing Vday! Hopefully she shows me some mercy. I can’t wait to get out and walk on some water!
> 
> I’ll probably try head out today and play in a river or a creek maybe a spillway I know there’s a few of those going right now. Either way im gonna get outside & pass the time until that glorious freeze happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then I'll be looking forward to some quality fish porn by lunch today!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Then I'll be looking forward to some quality fish porn by lunch today!


Don’t hold your breath I might just take a walk and not fish lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

You had better get out on the ice as much as you can this week and next week because I leave for Puerto Rico on the 11th and I will be back on the 20th, so that will be the only time we have ice this year! #theicegodshateme!
P.s I think I might take an ice rod with me, just so I can feel the thrill of a fish on that little pole!


----------



## bobberbucket

Eyes on te ice said:


> You had better get out on the ice as much as you can this week and next week because I leave for Puerto Rico on the 11th and I will be back on the 20th, so that will be the only time we have ice this year! #theicegodshateme!
> P.s I think I might take an ice rod with me, just so I can feel the thrill of a fish on that little pole!


Safe travels! I wanna see a picture of the ice rod on the beach!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Mansfield’s gonna be a lil cooler over night for those who might want to fish that area this weekend. I might fish the area myself.


----------



## bobberbucket

Headed to play in the creek. I’m smokin my victory cigar on the way there cause I’m on they butt today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

On the board! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Hatfield

Nice 12" elusive crappie you got there


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> On the board!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your thumb is bigger than tha fish


----------



## bobberbucket

Mike Hatfield said:


> Nice 12" elusive crappie you got there


I had to harpoon that wale 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

We headed to the west side of saginaw bay Friday afternoon. We knew that we'd be able to get out a little bit into the bay. If we didn't have luck there we were going to go hit some Inland Lakes. 
Saturday we started on the bay. could only get out to five feet of water, tried that for a few hours in the morning with no luck. While we were there, we talked to a guy that said we could get out to 8 or 10fow on the south side of bay in Bay City I think. 
On our way down we decided to check out the local marinas and see if we could get permission to fish them. We did get permission to fish a private Marina. Talking to some guys there, they were showing us some pictures of some really nice crappie and perch they had caught the day before so we decided to stay.
Couldn't really get anything going, but we did hook into two nice pike a few hours in. So we all changed our tactics to pike. It was on fire till dusk Saturday and Sunday morning also.
I haven't had that much fun on Ice in a long time. It was a blast. We had two or three break off's and a ton of missed fish. If anyone Is headed that way and wants to get some pike pm me and I'll let you know where it was.


----------



## lureluzer

The bay is junk, by the way. I honestly wouldn't waste your time on thinking you'll get out to 10+fow without a long and sketchy walk.


----------



## Rooster

I had to drive 6 hours, but well worth the jumbo’s that I go into in Michigan:





  








Jumbo




__
Rooster


__
Feb 10, 2020








And, don’t forget the PIG eyes:





  








Pigeye




__
Rooster


__
Feb 10, 2020


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Headed to NY this weekend for skiing, staying on a lake here in this city. The woman doesn’t know yet but the ice stuff is coming along. Check out that temp Friday night!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> The bay is junk, by the way. I honestly wouldn't waste your time on thinking you'll get out to 10+fow without a long and sketchy walk.


Great report and pictures! It looks like heaven 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Rooster said:


> I had to drive 6 hours, but well worth the jumbo’s that I go into in Michigan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Rooster
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 10, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, don’t forget the PIG eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pigeye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Rooster
> 
> 
> __
> Feb 10, 2020


Nothing wrong with those fishes definitely worth a drive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Called it quits at 3:30 wish I could have stayed but I got a couple things to do so decided for the plug. My little creek was on the rise today one spot I was fishing it was about knee-deep and when I backed up out of there it was almost waste deep. Caught 30 ish crappie and twice as many gills. 

Crappie were small 5-9.5” gills were 4-7.5” most of the fish came on an 80th jig an 1” black Shad gulp minnow color didn’t matter size mattered. Also caught several on a white 1/32 marabou jig with a red head. Several fish on a chartreuse Lindy lil nipper couple on ice jig and maggot. . All in all it was very enjoyable to play in the creek an catch a few fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Called it quits at 3:30 wish I could have stayed but I got a couple things to do so decided for the plug. My little creek was on the rice today one spot I was fishing it was about knee-deep and when I backed up out of there it was almost waste deep. Caught 30 ish crappie and twice as many gills.
> 
> Crappie were small 5-9.5” gills were 4-7.5” most of the fish came on an 80th jig an 1” black Shad gulp minnow color didn’t matter size mattered. Also caught several on a white 1/32 marabou jig with a red head. Several fish on a chartreuse Lundy lil nipper couple on ice jig and maggot. . All in all it was very enjoyable to play in the creek an catch a few fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hammer Time! Great Day!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Called it quits at 3:30 wish I could have stayed but I got a couple things to do so decided for the plug. My little creek was on the rise today one spot I was fishing it was about knee-deep and when I backed up out of there it was almost waste deep. Caught 30 ish crappie and twice as many gills.
> 
> Crappie were small 5-9.5” gills were 4-7.5” most of the fish came on an 80th jig an 1” black Shad gulp minnow color didn’t matter size mattered. Also caught several on a white 1/32 marabou jig with a red head. Several fish on a chartreuse Lindy lil nipper couple on ice jig and maggot. . All in all it was very enjoyable to play in the creek an catch a few fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job BB. I haven't been to that place in a few years. Nice job putting the hammer on em' there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning, Hope all the gentlemen of the frozen chosen are doing well this morning. I see we’re still tracking for an ICY weekend!. I was so worn out from trudging around in the mud and high water I slept in a little today. 

All them dinks wore me out . Something interesting about those dinks yesterday they preferred a very slow but aggressive style of jigging. Two super hard pops in place and they would smoke it! 
But if I kept jigging or reeling they wouldn’t touch it a couple snatched it on the drift but overall they wanted it basically still and jigged only twice. 

I don’t know if I’ll get out anywhere today. I’m ready for this ice to arrive I’m pretty sure it’s happening this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

I will be heading to Rice Lake, Ontario to finally get some ice fishing on Thursday. Stinks the cold we are getting is again short term. We can't win this winter.

Don't like seeing open water pic of fish on an ice fishing forum either. That is really depressing... Not what you want to see as an avid ice fisherman. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> I will be heading to Rice Lake, Ontario to finally get some ice fishing on Thursday. Stinks the cold we are getting is again short term. We can't win this winter.
> 
> Don't like seeing open water pic of fish on an ice fishing forum either. That is really depressing... Not what you want to see as an avid ice fisherman. LOL


Very depressing indeed! But luckily we’re about to get 3 or so days of Icefishing here. 

Good luck up north I’m sure there’s gonna be some great ice fishing up there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

A friend texted me on Saturday and said he was headed to the lake in the morning. Although I'm in the middle of the fireplace rehab the little woman didn't mind if I skipped out for a few hours. It took until lunch time Sunday to get to a good stopping place but I did make it out for 3 1/2 hours. Even though some of the shallow water was starting to skim over with ice we found some other spots with 39-41 degree water.
The forecast called for rain later in the day but shortly after I launched the boat it started to snow. It didn't seem to matter to the fish. We probably caught 50-60 fish between us.
Now we're supposed to get up to 2" of rain over the next 2 days, I just hope the lakes don't flood like last year and stay up and unfishable for 2 months.
Good luck on getting some ice up there and I hope you guys can get at least a few more days on the water this year.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> View attachment 341345
> View attachment 341347
> 
> 
> A friend texted me on Saturday and said he was headed to the lake in the morning. Although I'm in the middle of the fireplace rehab the little woman didn't mind if I skipped out for a few hours. It took until lunch time Sunday to get to a good stopping place but I did make it out for 3 1/2 hours. Even though some of the shallow water was starting to skim over with ice we found some other spots with 39-41 degree water.
> The forecast called for rain later in the day but shortly after I launched the boat it started to snow. It didn't seem to matter to the fish. We probably caught 50-60 fish between us.
> Now we're supposed to get up to 2" of rain over the next 2 days, I just hope the lakes don't flood like last year and stay up and unfishable for 2 months.
> Good luck on getting some ice up there and I hope you guys can get at least a few more days on the water this year.


Great post & Nice fish! I love the snow falling in the pictures I’ve had some days like that out in the boat with the snow really coming down. I hope your waterways remain fishable and they don’t flood yall to death. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I like fishing in the snow too, it's very quiet.
The bite was very similar to what you had. Jig under a cork with very little movement. Best when the cork was barely moving in the wind drift and give a pop or 2 every 30 seconds.
I used to fish with a guy years ago who had a plow on his truck and he'd plow the ramps if they needed it.


----------



## ltroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning, Hope all the gentlemen of the frozen chosen are doing well this morning. I see we’re still tracking for an ICY weekend!. I was so worn out from trudging around in the mud and high water I slept in a little today.
> 
> All them dinks wore me out . Something interesting about those dinks yesterday they preferred a very slow but aggressive style of jigging. Two super hard pops in place and they would smoke it!
> But if I kept jigging or reeling they wouldn’t touch it a couple snatched it on the drift but overall they wanted it basically still and jigged only twice.
> 
> I don’t know if I’ll get out anywhere today. I’m ready for this ice to arrive I’m pretty sure it’s happening this weekend!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how the perch would bite Sunday


----------



## Outasync

Looks like saturday will be my only chance to get on the ice this year so im going to have to travel if theres nothing local. One and done isnt what i expected for this year!


----------



## LakeMaster

I thought for sure there was a chance for good ice, but the long term forecast is not cooperating at all.


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> I thought for sure there was a chance for good ice, but the long term forecast is not cooperating at all.


Stay tuned there’s likely to be some NEO ice fishing this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

LakeMaster said:


> I thought for sure there was a chance for good ice, but the long term forecast is not cooperating at all.


Yep - I think chances for any long last ice are about gone for NE Ohio. It just can’t stay cold. Really stinks. This will be the first winter that I can remember with no ice fishing. Sad.


----------



## LakeMaster

bobberbucket said:


> Stay tuned there’s likely to be some NEO ice fishing this weekend.
> I’m not to optimistic for ice fishing this weekend. In my opinion 1 inch or two inch of ice is not safe for my liking. I’m a 4-6 inch guy. Lol. More power for the daring, gutsy, hardcore ice guys !! Good luck to those guys
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> Yep - I think chances for any long last ice are about gone for NE Ohio. It just can’t stay cold. Really stinks. This will be the first winter that I can remember with no ice fishing. Sad.


2017 was iceless December of 16 is all we had until December of 17. It was horrible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m optimistic that some protected areas that are already skimmed might build 2” maybe 2.5. I doubt it will be getting thicker than that. If we get 3” I’ll make out with a crappie with tung and all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> I am a little concerned about Sat looks like more cloudy than I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


The fish won’t mind!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

Bobber, I hope there’s ice and you can get out this weekend! I’m headed wrong direction tomorrow until Monday so I’d like to see some ice posts!!


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> I am a little concerned about Sat looks like more cloudy than I'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Mike you dirty dawg your killing me! Not going down this year,waiting for our granddaughter to be born. Alway's stayed in Tavenier or Islamorada. Have safe and great time! You'll have plenty of ice down there,FOR YOUR COCKTAIL'S !!


----------



## miked913

joekacz said:


> Mike you dirty dawg your killing me! Not going down this year,waiting for our granddaughter to be born. Alway's stayed in Tavenier or Islamorada. Have safe and great time! You'll have plenty of ice down there,FOR YOUR COCKTAIL'S !!


Joe, no fishing for us until Fri but stay tuned for pics I packed an ice rod!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Joe, no fishing for us until Fri but stay tuned for pics I packed an ice rod!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I can’t wait for the ice rod ocean photo!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Joe, no fishing for us until Fri but stay tuned for pics I packed an ice rod!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Get some yellowtail' and mangrove snapper's chummed up and your gonna have a blast plus some great eating!


----------



## set-the-drag

I'll take some snapper and grouper please


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellers, - I see the ice maker is upon us! I’ll probably take a look at some so areas today to see if by chance they might fish tomorrow. I’m not holding my breath on tomorrow. Friday and Saturday are way more likely to possibly work out. 

I gotta run and renew my tags this morning. After that I’m gonna be looking for some trouble with some fishes.


----------



## joekacz

I also gotta get my boat tag's or I'd be checking the ice also,NOT!! Good luck BB hope you find what your looking for but I think this predicted heavy snow coming in MAY put a damper on any good freeze if there's skim ice now.Hopefully not.I know it's not ice fishing but it looked like you had some fun the other day.


----------



## Lewzer

> I gotta run and renew my tags this morning.


Happy birthday BB.

I got my boat tag renewal from the state in the mail yesterday. I'll just mail it in and get the tag by March 1st. Easier than hitting the BMV.


----------



## bobberbucket

Lewzer said:


> Happy birthday BB.
> 
> I got my boat tag renewal from the state in the mail yesterday. I'll just mail it in and get the tag by March 1st. Easier than hitting the BMV.


Thanks, For some Odd reason I have always subjected myself to a yearly sit in the BMV. I probably should take advantage of the mail in system next time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I also gotta get my boat tag's or I'd be checking the ice also,NOT!! Good luck BB hope you find what your looking for but I think this predicted heavy snow coming in MAY put a damper on any good freeze if there's skim ice now.Hopefully not.I know it's not ice fishing but it looked like you had some fun the other day.


It’s really looking more like a Saturday thing I hope the snow doesn’t get crazy. Either way I think it’s still gonna happen. But you’ll probably be back out on the links next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Thanks!, It’s tomorrow but close enough. Hoping to handle a few fish tomorrow somewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Birthday lunch Bobber!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks!, It’s tomorrow but close enough. Hoping to handle a few fish tomorrow somewhere.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OOOP'S! So much for the SURPRIZE!! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Birthday lunch Bobber!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Lol I can honestly say I’ve never eaten one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's a sight to behold. Gourmet food at its finest.


----------



## bobberbucket

I love them bun size dinks! Paired with a fine wine such as an orange jubilee MD 20/20 is heaven on earth.   Follow me for more recipes .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Maybe top it with a splash of Wild Irish Rose?


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Maybe top it with a splash of Wild Irish Rose?


Even with a splash of TBird it’s dreamy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Lol


----------



## snag

We definitely need ice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

The only ice I'll see is the ice floating in my jack and coke


----------



## bobberbucket

Well after my visit to the BMV I went exploring. Several of the areas I wanted to fish are all skimmed up. Did lots of walking in the waders which kept me plenty warm. & it was super peaceful out there. Especially fishing wise I tried about 7 different areas without a bump multiple baits and presentations nothing. PEACEFUL too PEACEFUL!

I even might have even went sneaking around forbidden places with well known tales of good fishing & legal repercussions and still could not even raise a fish. It was nice to get out exploring regardless. Even tho I didn’t catch a thing I did learn some stuff about some areas that will benefit me as the water warms up. So I guess today was strictly research.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah maybe for you skinny a$$ rest of us cant walk on 1"of ice! Hahah


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Yeah maybe for you skinny a$$ rest of us cant walk on 1"of ice! Hahah


It’s gonna be at least 2” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'd have to lose 50lbs in 36hrs


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> I'd have to lose 50lbs in 36hrs













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

IBJ, you could probably lose a whole lot by eating the fish sandwich bobber showed! When I was a teenager I had a cat that loved fish so much she would eat whole bluegill the size of the one in that picture, she was awesome!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> IBJ, you could probably lose a whole lot by eating the fish sandwich bobber showed! When I was a teenager I had a cat that loved fish so much she would eat whole bluegill the size of the one in that picture, she was awesome!


Who’s dog is that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## swone

They're killing me! I know that's not what they mean, but they're still killing me!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well it’s definitely not cold enough as of yet I can safely say I won’t be walking on any water today. Saturday is the new target hopefully this cold that they been saying is gonna be here shows up and works that magic. If things go as planned I know a couple areas & maybe a pond that should lock up just enough for a little ice rodeo. . 

After experiencing that awful bite yesterday I might just sit today out and hold off till Saturday. Then again the idea of not fishing today is depressing guess I’ll flip a coin later an decided. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Well it’s definitely not cold enough as of yet I can safely say I won’t be walking on any water today. Saturday is the new target hopefully this cold that they been saying is gonna be here shows up and works that magic. If things go as planned I know a couple areas & maybe a pond that should lock up just enough for a little ice rodeo. .
> 
> After experiencing that awful bite yesterday I might just sit today out and hold off till Saturday. Then again the idea of not fishing today is depressing guess I’ll flip a coin later an decided.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GO GO GO GO!!!! Oh and Happy Birthday TODAY!!!


----------



## jjanda

Go get you some birthday bluegill today. Happy birthday !!!!!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Thanks, I probably should go might even get lucky and catch a keeper lol. But being that there’s no fishable ice and I got a good spanking yesterday I’m not that motivated. 

My parents want me to come by sometime today. They are departing for a cruise tonight. I guess since they were nice enough to make me I should at least stop over. 

My mom said yesterday. “ There’s no ice for you to fish on your birthday this year you should come over” Way to rub salt in the wound mom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks, I probably should go might even get lucky and catch a keeper lol. But being that there’s no fishable ice and I got a good spanking yesterday I’m not that motivated.
> 
> My parents want me to come by sometime today. They are departing for a cruise tonight. I guess since they were nice enough to make me I should at least stop over.
> 
> My mom said yesterday. “ There’s no ice for you to fish on your birthday this year you should come over” Way to rub salt in the wound mom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better go or your mom might say that they found you! Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> You better go or your mom might say that they found you! Lol


They probably did find me!! I was probably much happier in the woods being raised by coyotes. My poor folks shoulda left me be all they got outta me was a bunch of grey hairs. Well & they got a pile of grandkids!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks, I probably should go might even get lucky and catch a keeper lol. But being that there’s no fishable ice and I got a good spanking yesterday I’m not that motivated.
> 
> My parents want me to come by sometime today. They are departing for a cruise tonight. I guess since they were nice enough to make me I should at least stop over.
> 
> My mom said yesterday. “ There’s no ice for you to fish on your birthday this year you should come over” Way to rub salt in the wound mom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mom's are good at rubbing salt in the wound and also laying down that guilt trip!


----------



## set-the-drag

Happy birthday bobber!


----------



## Lewzer

Go see your parents. You mom may have a new ice shanty waiting for you. Plus they could be quarantined for months if someone on the cruise get a virus.


----------



## bobberbucket

Yeah I’m gonna go. It works out since they are in plx I can take a look at some of my favorite old haunts. I’ll have my truck waders with me but doubt I’ll use them I’m not feeling cold fingers and soft water dinks today. I’ll wait for Saturday when there’s a little ice to pursue dinks on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Happy B-day!


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey Dave, Happy Birthday. This ones for you.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey Dave, Happy Birthday. This ones for you.
> View attachment 341797


That thanks B! , looks like some stout stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Happy Birthday, BBD!


----------



## snag

Have a good one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Happy B Day!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Have one on me BB


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Damn BB, you’re up to a least a case just from ogf. You’re a small guy, you still alive over there?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Thanks fellas! I’m on the wagon today. I’m gonna save my celebratory libations until Saturday when I’m ice fishing! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Damn BB, you’re up to a least a case just from ogf. You’re a small guy, you still alive over there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I might be little but I’ve got a hollow leg where the booze go’s ! When I was a young buck like you I used to finish off the bottle while the big boys were slumped on the table. You’ve fished with me you know I can hold them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'll finish them for him


----------



## set-the-drag

Here's to you bud


----------



## set-the-drag

I've been playing with insulation all day got to drink the itch away lol


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Here's to you bud
> View attachment 341801


Just needs a little tonic and lime! Sign me up! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Happy Bday Bobber! Hope it was a good one


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Just needs a little tonic and lime! Sign me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Want a strawberry wedge with orange zest and an umbrella?


----------



## set-the-drag

I need to go fishing soon I think I'm losing it


----------



## cement569

happy b. day, now get ya some little kings and a few of those bluegill sandwitches posted earlier and you will be partying.... oh yea


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> happy b. day, now get ya some little kings and a few of those bluegill sandwitches posted earlier and you will be partying.... oh yea


On my way to the lake Saturday there will be a little king and victory cigar stop!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Happy birthday big skinny!!


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love the Duke.


----------



## Outasync

Happy birthday bobber! Now bring that artic chill we need for some birthday feeshing


----------



## icebucketjohn

As Marty Schottenhiemer once said: 

"I SEE A GLEEM OUT THERE FELLAS"


----------



## bobberbucket

Yeah buddy we’re making that ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Letbole Jack Frost do his thing all day and night! Cause tomorrow I’m gonna send it!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Not fast enough! Tomorrow its off to new york to scratch the itch


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks fellas! I’m on the wagon today. I’m gonna save my celebratory libations until Saturday when I’m ice fishing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't fool me, I know there was some bourbon in there too!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m 99.9 percent sure I’ll be on Ohio ice tomorrow. I wish Could get away to go to up north but Its not an option right now . So I’ll take whatever we can build up between now and Saturday morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

My original plan was to make it a 2 day trip but medical stuff for both the wife and i have limited me to 1 day. Hopefully the hernia repairs healed up enough to have the boat out first week of april to start catching some slabs


----------



## bobberbucket

Outasync said:


> My original plan was to make it a 2 day trip but medical stuff for both the wife and i have limited me to 1 day. Hopefully the hernia repairs healed up enough to have the boat out first week of april to start catching some slabs


Ouch the way this winter has been going come April the water will be 65 degrees and the fishing will be  and I’ll be working 

I hope y’all catch a bunch up there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> I’m 99.9 percent sure I’ll be on Ohio ice tomorrow. I wish Could get away to go to up north but Its not an option right now . So I’ll take whatever we can build up between now and Saturday morning.
> Bobber come up to new York but I would have to blindfold u tho! Also we will be wearing black hats, black dusters, and walking out with burlap sack of fish!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

That sounds like my kinda party! Wish I could go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Loving it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Outasync said:


> Not fast enough! Tomorrow its off to new york to scratch the itch


Get after it buddy! You’ll get perch for sure post some pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Ive never gotten a walleye thru the ice so im hoping to get a few of them.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Outasync said:


> Ive never gotten a walleye thru the ice so im hoping to get a few of them.


Check PM again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Loving it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You on the ice?


----------



## Outasync

Thanks again for the info! Got my stuff packed and ready to go. Ill be sure to post some pics


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> You on the ice?


Nope ask me tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s nice and cold out there hopefully there’s a little magic happening out there! I received some disappointing field reports from some of the areas I was hoping to fish tomorrow. Not happening bummer! 

But as always there’s some backup areas that might just be possible won’t know till tomorrow morning. I’m gonna shovel some spoons in the freezer and dance all night! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Currently a toasty -3°, cheers from the ellicotville brewing company!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> It’s nice and cold out there hopefully there’s a little magic happening out there! I received some disappointing field reports from some of the areas I was hoping to fish tomorrow. Not happening bummer!
> 
> But as always there’s some backup areas that might just be possible won’t know till tomorrow morning. I’m gonna shovel some spoons in the freezer and dance all night!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m thinking of checking some small ponds in northern Summit tomorrow am. You think there’s a chance of fishable ice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> I’m thinking of checking some small ponds in northern Summit tomorrow am. You think there’s a chance of fishable ice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it’s worth a look! Especially if they are protected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

well, im throwing the towel in. tonights temps might produce about 1 inch of ice and the temps next week with rain will wipe that out. came through plx today a lot of open water. march is right around the corner and im gearing up for early season crappie, so what im trying to say is.....the fat lady has not sung yet but she is getting ready to take the stage....sad season


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m not throwing any towels yet! I’ll be on some ice tomorrow. March 19 is the first day of spring! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Couple pics from Rice Lake in Ontario. About 15 inches of ice and got to fish a little tonight. Nice to just leave my ice hut on the ice for the weekend!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

quite nippy out here ladies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flathead76

Gotta admire the drive to get on ice. Stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket

T
Things ought to be firming up nicely out there I’ll be headed out in search of some fishable ice locally. I’m pretty optimistic about will be out there. Good or bad there will be a full report later on. Best of luck to those both in state and abroad fishing the the hardwater today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!⚡⚡ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Good luck, hopefully you have some fish pictures for us. I’m going out to look for frozen ground so I can cut and haul some firewood.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Good luck, hopefully you have some fish pictures for us. I’m going out to look for frozen ground so I can cut and haul some firewood.


Ground ought to be pretty stiff out there this morning!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Found about 2" or less in spots today. Ended up fishing some docks got into some gills and small crappie. Fished in western pa. Be careful out there fellas


----------



## sylvan21

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Hey man, I was there yesterday! Had the tomato bisque and a bunch of different flavored beers. Spent the day on the slopes at Holimont.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently a toasty -3°, cheers from the ellicotville brewing company!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Sitting on 7 inches at chataqua. Lots of lookers but only 1 perch so far


----------



## icebucketjohn

Saturday morning. Temps are conducive for ice formation, but it isn't gonna last long enough to have 3-5". SHUCKS!! As much as I'm yearning to get out there, I'm going to pass. I went swimming a couple of seasons ago & just a little too darn hesitant to chance it today fellas.


----------



## kit carson

Same here on Long Point 7 inches and lookers only 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Im on big bar. Had a few walleye fly up to put their nose right at my bait and then go away


----------



## kit carson

Definately had so e big reds on

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

About to be at the auburn inn after I look at ladue and wish I could go out there and then have breakfast and a bloody Mary!


----------



## set-the-drag

This winter blows


----------



## bobberbucket

Out here with A fellow Ogf member on 2 ish Working our way around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Found a spot with as much is 3 inches of ice but it was not easy getting there I’m going back to get my shack this winds freezeing my ass off
I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

On long Point as well, 3 dink perch and had to practically beg to get them to hit! Might move deeper, good luck everyone!


----------



## kit carson

I'm in 28 feet slow going

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Im in 18 fow they seem to like the jigging rap and slab rap. Walleye still wont hit


----------



## kit carson

Alot of folowers

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Hatfield

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's looking good BB. you called it you said you would be walking on water theretoday and you are good luck and be safe.


----------



## ltroyer

Looking good just not thick enough for this big guy.wish these temps would stick around


----------



## BrodyC

BB you’re an inspiration to us all, I’m going to have to get some lines wet today whether it’s through any ice or not I don’t know but I’ll be wetting the lines.


----------



## Mike Hatfield

I'm going out in a little bit to check walborn and deer Creek in acoulple different spots but I have low expectations


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude you were supposed to take me so I could fall through


----------



## Outasync

Ive caught around 20 perch only 1 over 8 inches


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Found a spot with as much is 3 inches of ice but it was not easy getting there I’m going back to get my check this wins freeze my ass off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well now you got the shack set you can stay out of the wind and put some lips on hooks.


----------



## kayakcrazy

Good luck BB! The wife and I drove thru and saw you out there. Be safe dude!


----------



## jjanda

I was able to scratch the itch and get on some ohio ice for a couple hours. Tried to follow a guy that was literally half my size. Can anyone identify this mysterious brave man?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

The chair looks familiar! Haha


----------



## Bprice1031

jjanda said:


> I was able to scratch the itch and get on some ohio ice for a couple hours. Tried to follow a guy that was literally half my size. Can anyone identify this mysterious brave man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


He looks familiar. I might know that skinny individual.


----------



## Tinknocker1

Bprice1031 said:


> He looks familiar. I might know that skinny individual.


Lean mean ice fish'n machine


----------



## fishwithsons

We found about 3 1/2 “ in Streetsboro at Seneca Ponds. No fish but I might head back out just before dark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

fishwithsons said:


> We found about 3 1/2 “ in Streetsboro at Seneca Ponds. No fish but I might head back out just before dark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So many dinks in those ponds, you should go over to the old tinkers creek pond, use to b some nice gills years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> We found about 3 1/2 “ in Streetsboro at Seneca Ponds. No fish but I might head back out just before dark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it was worth a look!


----------



## fishingful

Ice is good up north


----------



## bobberbucket

Made it on and off the water without issue. Special thanks to jjanda for doing all the leg work before I could get out of the house. Fished moggy out from the new ramp ice was 2-3" mostly 2.5 found the better 3" the fishing Wass not hot Lots and lots of lookers And chaser's with a woould not commit only had Few strikes one decent hook up that busted me off I'm thinking catfish. Ran into long lost ogf member trapperjon fished with him for a little was great to see him. 
Fished depths of 7fow to 13 fow there were fish but they wouldn't go. All and all it was great to get out on the hard water And spend a few hours.
Glad to see that I am not the only 1 that got out in northeast Ohio today!
Hopefully we get to do it again between now and March 19 the actual 1st day of spring! 
I see it's gonna warm up and then turn cold again next weekend 
I won't be giving up on the spoon shoveling and ice dancing that's for sure!
And those people who say it's not gonna happen again are the same people who said it wasn't gonna happen today!

Best thing that happened All day with some guys showed up with kayaks like a group of 3 guys thinking they were gonna use the launch in launch Also they thought the black ice outside of the mouth of bay was open water and they could drag their kayaks through the woods to it We try to inform them that it was all solid " and 1⁄2 of ice And they didn't believe us so they walked all the way down there to check for themselves only to turn around come back to the parking lot and leave it was actually very comical.
If it gets cold tonight it might fish again tomorrow I doubt I'll be out but I am optimistic about another shot at the hard water before spring. Broke my phone leaving the lake so I can't post anymore photos.


----------



## bobberbucket

Also forgive my messy post I'm not used to this tablet


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Made it on and off the water without issue. Special thanks to jjanda for doing all the leg work before I could get out of the house. Fished moggy out from the new ramp ice was 2-3" mostly 2.5 found the better 3" the fishing Wass not hot Lots and lots of lookers And chaser's with a woould not commit only had Few strikes one decent hook up that busted me off I'm thinking catfish. Ran into long lost ogf member trapperjon fished with him for a little was great to see him. Fished depths of 7fow to 13 fow there were fish but they wouldn't go. All and all it was great to get out on the hard water And spend a few hours.
> Glad to see that I am not the only 1 that got out in northeast Ohio today!
> Hopefully we get to do it again between now and March 19 the actual 1st day of spring! I see it's gonna warm up and then turn cold again till next weekend I won't be giving up on the spoon shoveling and ice dancing that's for sure!
> And those people who say it's not gonna happen again are the same people who said it wasn't gonna happen today!
> Best thing that happened All day with some guys showed up with kayaks like a group of 3 guys thinking they were gonna use the launch in launch Also they thought the black ice outside of the mouth of bay was open water and they could drag their kayaks through the woods to it We try to inform them that it was all solid " and 1⁄2 of ice And they didn't believe us so they walked all the way down there to check for themselves only to turn around come back to the parking lot and leave it was actually very comical.
> If it gets cold tonight it might fish again tomorrow I doubt I'll be out but I am optimistic about another shot at the hard water before spring. Broke my phone leaving the lake so I can't post anymore photos.



At least you still have the phone. It could've fallen through the hole in the ice. Glad you got on and off the ice today. On a side note what happened to IHD??????


----------



## bobberbucket

The phone is trash bill might as well be down the hole. IHD is doing boyfriend stuff instead of fishing I bet


----------



## kit carson

Bobber if you change your mind let me.know

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Will do! If I didn't have a bunch of stuff to do with the fam tomorrow id be back out there!


----------



## kit carson

I will be prowling around somewhere

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I gotta go get a another phone too ugh lol. Good luck to those who choose to venture out for an adventure!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

IHD came down with the flu this morning. Nothin better than being on a trip and being sick. I tried skiiing this morning with the sickness and that definitely wasn’t happening. After a couple naps in the truck to hopefully wake up feeling better I said screw it and went back to the house. I get back to the house and the lake out back has several people taunting me on the ice. Really hoping I wake up tomorrow morning doing much better but I write this from the porcelain throne as we speak. Nice to see y’all got out on the ice. Hopefully I can provide some porn tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

That sucks. After having kids I realized that baby wipes can ease the pain.


----------



## Zanderis




----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> IHD came down with the flu this morning. Nothin better than being on a trip and being sick. I tried skiiing this morning with the sickness and that definitely wasn’t happening. After a couple naps in the truck to hopefully wake up feeling better I said screw it and went back to the house. I get back to the house and the lake out back has several people taunting me on the ice. Really hoping I wake up tomorrow morning doing much better but I write this from the porcelain throne as we speak. Nice to see y’all got out on the ice. Hopefully I can provide some porn tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, at least you made it to the porcelain throne. It could've been worse. On a side note, if you do make it out tomorrow I hope you tear em' up!


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> IHD came down with the flu this morning. Nothin better than being on a trip and being sick. I tried skiiing this morning with the sickness and that definitely wasn’t happening. After a couple naps in the truck to hopefully wake up feeling better I said screw it and went back to the house. I get back to the house and the lake out back has several people taunting me on the ice. Really hoping I wake up tomorrow morning doing much better but I write this from the porcelain throne as we speak. Nice to see y’all got out on the ice. Hopefully I can provide some porn tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get better bro! Are you sure it's the flu and not self inflicted alcohol induced flu?


----------



## bobberbucket

I see it's right around the freezing mark out there. I also see that it will rise steadily reaching 38 degrees by 5pm. Then dropping back to the 20s & teens tonight. Maybe just maybe there will be some fishable ice left Monday. Either way I'm anxiously awaiting our next crack at the hardwater. 

Can't wait to go get another phone posting from this tablet sucks.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Get better bro! Are you sure it's the flu and not self inflicted alcohol induced flu?


Unless it’s the worlds longest hangover from Friday night, it’s the flu. Back to the toilet now. Oh the fun of it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Unless it’s the worlds longest hangover from Friday night, it’s the flu. Back to the toilet now. Oh the fun of it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a romantic weekend getaway


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> What a romantic weekend getaway


My thoughts exactly. We had a nice dinner on Friday at least


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Well the wind kept us inshore today in the protection of the bridges so I broke out the ice rod and pulled a few mangrove snappers and a couple parrot fish. Had a guy from Minnesota ask me what I was doing from up on the bridge I said pissing off my buddies in Ohio.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Well the wind kept us inshore today in the protection of the bridges so I broke out the ice rod and pulled a few mangrove snappers and a couple parrot fish. Had a guy from Minnesota ask me what I was doing from up on the bridge I said pissing off my buddies in Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk



Love it!!!!!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Well the wind kept us inshore today in the protection of the bridges so I broke out the ice rod and pulled a few mangrove snappers and a couple parrot fish. Had a guy from Minnesota ask me what I was doing from up on the bridge I said pissing off my buddies in Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Bread that puppy up and into some hot oil on a brioche bun and some tartar sauce with a cold one! Now that's "ice fishing". Hope you staying "warm" down there.


----------



## set-the-drag

miked913 said:


> Well the wind kept us inshore today in the protection of the bridges so I broke out the ice rod and pulled a few mangrove snappers and a couple parrot fish. Had a guy from Minnesota ask me what I was doing from up on the bridge I said pissing off my buddies in Ohio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I'll take them snapper!


----------



## joekacz

Man that had to be a great battle on that rod.


----------



## joekacz

You should lip his lower jaw for a better picture. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Man that had to be a great battle on that rod.


X2 it had to be epic! I shall never leave for vacation again without my ice rod.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Had to try the Lazy Days in Marathon today, we had only ever been to the original in Islamorada. Yup just as good! Nothing better than walking into a restaurant with fish that was flopping a few hours ago!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Well, back in ohio. Still under the weather. Didn’t manage to hit the ice at all. Planning on being on the ice Saturday and Sunday this weekend. Stick with me. I’ll have porn by the weekend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Well, back in ohio. Still under the weather. Didn’t manage to hit the ice at all. Planning on being on the ice Saturday and Sunday this weekend. Stick with me. I’ll have porn by the weekend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The huge question is.... Will said fish pornography be in or out of state???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> The huge question is.... Will said fish pornography be in or out of state???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both. Saturday will be in state. Sunday, out of state


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Love it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see you got the phone taken care of. Now it's time for some pix posting!


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Both. Saturday will be in state. Sunday, out of state
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In state on the ice Saturday  sounds very interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Better bring a pair of WATER WINGS


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Y’all not seen the forecast orrrrr??? We will be ice fishing Saturday in ohio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Better bring a pair of WATER WINGS


Better Change you name to “ soft water John” with that attitude. Believe it or not there are locations that hold fishable ice longer than you think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Ended up going to Erie today managed to do finally jig me up a couple walleye, lake was skimming over when we where leaving. Great day in the lake 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Ended up going to Erie today managed to do finally jig me up a couple walleye, lake was skimming over when we where leaving. Great day in the lake
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


 Glad you got to stick some fish buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure felt good 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sure felt good
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I like your style kit! Your a machine man open water ice you been everywhere this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

The oldman definately made the rounds this weekend for sure

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

joekacz said:


> You should lip his lower jaw for a better picture. LOL


Mangrove have some sharp canine teeth!!!


----------



## miked913

swone said:


> Mangrove have some sharp canine teeth!!!


Seems like everything here has teeth! Or spines, spikes, something that'll poke you!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Seems like everything here has teeth! Or spines, spikes, something that'll poke you!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Everything in that state wants to stick you sting you or eat you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Well if there's fishable ice, Dave will find it today. Good luck and stay safe. Don't want to bust out the safety shame this late in the year.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Well if there's fishable ice, Dave will find it today. Good luck and stay safe. Don't want to bust out the safety shame this late in the year.


I’m not planning on attempting fish any ice today. I may drive around an scope some spots out tho maybe check some ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

If the rain coming in tonight doesn’t get rid of the ice that’s out there it won’t be going anywhere. Not with the lows that are projected for the next 4 days. 
I’m not saying for sure it will be fishable but it will be there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

swone said:


> Mangrove have some sharp canine teeth!!!


Even the little 6 incher's can put a hurt on you.Their jaw's are constantly snapping when you land 'em thus the name snapper.


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'll keep all the ice fishing gear in the truck one more week in the last ditch hopes of drilling holes the later part of this week. If we don't have ice this weekend, I'll be calling it 'A Season' & unloading all the stuff.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Anyone know how to repair a vex transducer cable? My vex wouldnt work and i found a few slices in the cable i electrical taped them and can get the puck to click if i bend slightly at the slice


----------



## bobberbucket

Outasync said:


> Anyone know how to repair a vex transducer cable? My vex wouldnt work and i found a few slices in the cable i electrical taped them and can get the puck to click if i bend slightly at the slice


Idk you might be better off ducer shopping.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Marks has them, reasonable priced

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Thats what i kinda figured. Its my back up unit so im in no hurry to replace it right now. Especially since it wont be seeing the ice again until next year


----------



## Lil' Rob

You could cut and splice the wires back together...assuming the individual wires are color coded or distinguishable in some way from each other. Solder the splices and heat shrink each one. Then heat shrink the whole exterior of the cable. If it's not working now, can't hurt to try! Of course, if the cut is close to the puck you may not have enough to work with.


----------



## bobberbucket

Headed out on the hardwater shortly! It’s a good day to work on my tan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

⚡⚡


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

high pressure and blue bird skies, could be a tough bite. but at least your going after em, be sure to post pics just no shiners or dinks please....lol


----------



## kit carson

That's sweet bobber new you would find some ice go gettum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I don’t care if I catch a thing. I’m not on the couch wishing for open water right now. I know that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Bprice1031 said:


> Well if there's fishable ice, Dave will find it today. Good luck and stay safe. Don't want to bust out the safety shame this late in the year.


I knew you'd find some damn ice to fish!


----------



## snag

Where the fishies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I’m not on the couch wishing for open water right now. I know that.


Life is all about the adventures that you actually take.
Live is not about all the adventures you thought about taking or wish you had taken.
Life is not a dress rehearsal...you will not get a chance to do it differently the next time.
Go for it BB


----------



## Bprice1031

snag said:


> Where the fishies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, where's the porn???????


----------



## Fish2Win

This is all we have sadly. Ice is done if it rains tonight. Let all the keepers swim today


----------



## bobberbucket

Well made the long drag down to the deserted ghost town that was the lansinger boat ramp. I wasn’t able to get out down there ice was 1.5 -1.75 black and brittle. So I headed back up the road and dropped over the bank into “China bay” where I managed to find 2.5-3” of ok ish quality ice. Fished all around China bay for a couple hours couldn’t catch a dang thing! Couldn’t buy a bite. 

Fish2win called said he was on his way when he arrived I headed back up the road to meet him. We decided to fish ticknor bay but instead of driving over we just drug down through the woods to what I thought would be the better ice. Wrong!!! 2.5 .2.75” super soft! It was a PITA finding a spot to get on and it was junk! We fished out there for an hour maybe. NO fish at all ice was Deteriorating pretty fast and we decided to call it quits. Dragging our crap back up that mountain through the woods wasn’t fun at all  In hindsight I probably should have stayed in China bay on the better ice. 

Oh well it was still fun to get out and have and adventure little walk in the woods and on the hardwater is good for the soul! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> This is all we have sadly. Ice is done if it rains tonight. Let all the keepers swim today


You know it’s not good when the water is pooling around me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I also have a video of a herd of seagulls pecking through the ice to get the Shad frozen in the ice. It was pretty wild to see looked like 1,000 white chickens out there .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Fish2Win said:


> This is all we have sadly. Ice is done if it rains tonight. Let all the keepers swim today


I don't know if you two are ice gods, or ice thugs? Either way, it beats a day at work. Glad all is well in the world.


----------



## fishingful

Little fish porn from up north burt lake.















Turned on the bubblers on my pond tonight. After having a deer fall through i figure we are done. Ice is mush in Geauga county.

Btw ....china bay is hilarious.....all the soy sauce buckets I have seen there


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingful said:


> Little fish porn from up north burt lake.
> View attachment 342547
> View attachment 342549
> 
> Turned on the bubblers on my pond tonight. After having a deer fall through i figure we are done. Ice is mush in Geauga county.
> 
> Btw ....china bay is hilarious.....all the soy sauce buckets I have seen there


That’s a hog perch! Wish I could have run into one of those today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful

It was. I could see it 20 foot down. Still swimming in the lake.


----------



## bobberbucket

Getting hosed out there good an proper this morning. I’m sure it’s doing it’s job finishing making sure fishable ice is a thing of the past at the moment. However with 30 days of winter left to go the spoon freezing and ice dancing will continue! 

SO IF YOUR LOOKING FOR THE EARLY SPRING WARM WEATHER LOVING CROWD YOUR IN THE WRONG PLACE!

I see it’s gonna turn cold again for a few days after today. Cold enough to do anything  only time will tell. 

I’ve got some running to do later on I’ll probably scope out some lakes and see what the situation is. Depending on how skimmed up things get I may have to jump into my waders and find a high muddy creek to play in later this week. Hopefully we get at least one more crack at the hardwater during this last MONTH OF WINTER!!!⚡⚡ FREEZE BABY FREEZE!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I am confused by that Gif, do you want to thank sweet little tiny baby Jesus for the time on the ice you had or are you beseeching his little 7 pounds 3 ounces of teeny tiny glory for more ice? Either way, I like to picture him in a tuxedo T-shirt, it says “I want to be formal, but I also want to party too”


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I am confused by that Gif, do you want to thank sweet little tiny baby Jesus for the time on the ice you had or are you beseeching his little 7 pounds 3 ounces of teeny tiny glory for more ice? Either way, I like to picture him in a tuxedo T-shirt, it says “I want to be formal, but I also want to party too”


 BOTH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

That's what winter is saying


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 342587
> 
> That's what winter is saying


Yeah a month from today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Where's Bobber???


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Where's Bobber???


Getting a couple new tires and replacing a busted wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Getting a couple new tires and replacing a busted wheel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another day with no porn! This weather SUCKS!


----------



## Fish2Win

Booooom have at it boys!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

Smells right!


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice and chilly out there this morning. Unfortunately not chilly enough. Come on ice gods hook us up!!! . 

Looking Cold and sunny today more than likely I’ll be looking for moving water for today’s adventure. 

Hopefully I can find some that’s not too muddy. 

I’m hoping some fish wanna play today cause I’m in the mood to put some lips on hooks! The catching thus far this winter for me has been less than stellar. 

Not that I don’t appreciate all the time I’ve spent outdoors this winter but I’m ready for some hot action to go with it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

You staying close to home or venturing out into your old areas today??


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You staying close to home or venturing out into your old areas today??


I’m not telling. But you know.  

CLUE: It should easily be a 60+ fish day weather there’s any size to them or not depends on the fish gods. Hopefully some oinkers are lurking around hungry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Well good luck. Drove around yesterday after work and what ice was left looked like trash.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Surprisingly it's making ICE out there., just might have enough to give it a last shot this Friday or Saturday


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Surprisingly it's making ICE out there., just might have enough to give it a last shot this Friday or Saturday


 It’s likely gonna make ice all day tomorrow. . I’ll keep my eyes peeled out round these parts for opportunities.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Still not making much ice on my pond. Wind is keeping from making it. Of course they say March might be below normal, but by then it will be too late, unless it is extreme. Why trust they weather people though, as they have been wrong all winter.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’m not telling. But you know.
> 
> CLUE: It should easily be a 60+ fish day weather there’s any size to them or not depends on the fish gods. Hopefully some oinkers are lurking around hungry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reckon I know where you’re goin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Like I have said with hardly no ice once again we will have **** weather until May


----------



## bobberbucket

. Having a little fun this afternoon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Get you some meat for dinner buddy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> . Having a little fun this afternoon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the biting on?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> What the biting on?


You’re the crappie queen figure it out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Ouch! Someone is being Mrs crabby pants! Lol


----------



## set-the-drag

Thought we are all here to help each other and sing koom by yah


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Ouch! Someone is being Mrs crabby pants! Lol


You come in here lately being that way. You didn’t used to be like that. Used to think ah this guys not bad, but the last couple weeks you’ve been going off the rails. Not sure what your issue has been lately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

1” black Shad gulp minnows 80th orange jig 18” under a float! You ladies behave up in here I’ll have a report later. I’m smacking the fire out of them right now! 






















I’m not keeping any because I got stuff to do tonight I don’t have time to clean fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You come in here lately being that way. You didn’t used to be like that. Used to think ah this guys not bad, but the last couple weeks you’ve been going off the rails. Not sure what your issue has been lately
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude just busting balls not being serious just playing around Idk what I did to piss you off. Just messing around bud didn't mean to offend


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> 1” black Shad gulp minnows 80th orange jig 18” under a float! You ladies behave up in here I’ll have a report later. I’m smacking the fire out of them right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not keeping any because I got stuff to do tonight I don’t have time to clean fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn! There's the hog way to go definitely jealous


----------



## Rooster

That ice you are fishing is so thin that it almost looks like it is rippling.


----------



## RMK

bobberbucket said:


> 1” black Shad gulp minnows 80th orange jig 18” under a float! You ladies behave up in here I’ll have a report later. I’m smacking the fire out of them right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m not keeping any because I got stuff to do tonight I don’t have time to clean fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when i saw your first fish post of the day i thought to myself "orange jig and black gulp" haha! i ve paid attention over the years. Great job. looks like some fun catching.


----------



## bobberbucket

Now for the rest of the story.: water was high and muddy where I wanted to fish so I had to adapt a little. Waded flooded timber to fish a backwater pool wasted 2.5 hours using minnows. Nearly called it a day and went to the bar. 

I was feeling fish thirsty this morning so I thought I’d go strait to live bait to maybe increase my chances of quick action. WRONG THEY WOULDN’T TOUCH A LIVE MINNOW!
I waded all around where I knew dang well there should be fish. Nothing not even a bump. Even the trusty gold hook wouldn’t catch one. 
Just as I was about to give up I decided to toss on a gulp bam!  2seconds in the water she ways gone! 5” crappie so I’m thinking well at least I’m not skunked few more fish 7-8” I noticed the fish we’re laying the float over hitting it on the fall I was fishing too deep. 

So I shallowed up to 18” the fish were in 4-6fow started plowing better fish ! & they wanted to be finessed ! Little drag little twitch couple pops, 
Little tick tick tick of the float. Sometimes it’s was a slow little tug of war just slightly taking it away as it’s pulling just coaxing until i could get a good hook set. 
If i jumped too quick on them they won. Caught 46 crappie 3.5”-12”most were 9.5-10” also dozen or so gills and one little ditch pickle. Air temp 34-water temp 38

Had a blast was nice to get out catch a few fish & enjoy a beautiful day. It 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Well just saw this on the weather.....not that we didn’t already know how crappy the winter has been for the ice gang.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> Well just saw this on the weather.....not that we didn’t already know how crappy the winter has been for the ice gang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Fixed it for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

Hahahahaha that’s more like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

BB not a bad day at all, water temps better than I thought. got my pike and walleye bags packed up ready to go instead.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Now for the rest of the story.: water was high and muddy where I wanted to fish so I had to adapt a little. Waded flooded timber to fish a backwater pool wasted 2.5 hours using minnows. Nearly called it a day and went to the bar.
> 
> I was feeling fish thirsty this morning so I thought I’d go strait to live bait to maybe increase my chances of quick action. WRONG THEY WOULDN’T TOUCH A LIVE MINNOW!
> I waded all around where I knew dang well there should be fish. Nothing not even a bump. Even the trusty gold hook wouldn’t catch one.
> Just as I was about to give up I decided to toss on a gulp bam!  2seconds in the water she ways gone! 5” crappie so I’m thinking well at least I’m not skunked few more fish 7-8” I noticed the fish we’re laying the float over hitting it on the fall I was fishing too deep.
> 
> So I shallowed up to 18” the fish were in 4-6fow started plowing better fish ! & they wanted to be finessed ! Little drag little twitch couple pops,
> Little tick tick tick of the float. Sometimes it’s was a slow little tug of war just slightly taking it away as it’s pulling just coaxing until i could get a good hook set.
> If i jumped too quick on them they won. Caught 46 crappie 3.5”-12”most were 9.5-10” also dozen or so gills and one little ditch pickle. Air temp 34-water temp 38
> 
> Had a blast was nice to get out catch a few fish & enjoy a beautiful day. It
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All those beautiful fish and you had to throw in that stupid ditch pickle? What's wrong with you??????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> All those beautiful fish and you had to throw in that stupid ditch pickle? What's wrong with you??????


Pshhh largemouth bass are the new perch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Pshhh largemouth bass are the new perch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right, they are excellent table fair.


----------



## Bprice1031

As a matter of fact, we haven't had fresh fish for dinner in a while. So I think I'll go catch a few of those for a nice family dinner.


----------



## Mike Hatfield

bobberbucket said:


> Now for the rest of the story.: water was high and muddy where I wanted to fish so I had to adapt a little. Waded flooded timber to fish a backwater pool wasted 2.5 hours using minnows. Nearly called it a day and went to the bar.
> 
> I was feeling fish thirsty this morning so I thought I’d go strait to live bait to maybe increase my chances of quick action. WRONG THEY WOULDN’T TOUCH A LIVE MINNOW!
> I waded all around where I knew dang well there should be fish. Nothing not even a bump. Even the trusty gold hook wouldn’t catch one.
> Just as I was about to give up I decided to toss on a gulp bam!  2seconds in the water she ways gone! 5” crappie so I’m thinking well at least I’m not skunked few more fish 7-8” I noticed the fish we’re laying the float over hitting it on the fall I was fishing too deep.
> 
> So I shallowed up to 18” the fish were in 4-6fow started plowing better fish ! & they wanted to be finessed ! Little drag little twitch couple pops,
> Little tick tick tick of the float. Sometimes it’s was a slow little tug of war just slightly taking it away as it’s pulling just coaxing until i could get a good hook set.
> If i jumped too quick on them they won. Caught 46 crappie 3.5”-12”most were 9.5-10” also dozen or so gills and one little ditch pickle. Air temp 34-water temp 38
> 
> Had a blast was nice to get out catch a few fish & enjoy a beautiful day. It
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's great how you take the pictures lol for the avg Jo there's no way of telling where your at except you can c trees in the background in one pic good luck figuring that out. Way to figure them out tday. it's nice to see some of those filet mignons . I'll try my luck this weekend


----------



## bobberbucket

Honestly I take the pictures for myself. I enjoy taking pictures and videos and sharing them along with my exploits. I love interacting with everyone here reading their exploits and seeing their pictures all winter long. 
I love networking & swamping info with the awesome people I’ve met here. I’ve learned so much here From others here maybe someone will find something useful in my postings . Of course I’m not posting identifiable landmarks cause this isn’t my first day on the internet lol. 
I did not see another person today my truck was the only truck in the lot that doesn’t happen often these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I like how you smoked them on the jig. On my last outing when I fished in the snow my friend and his buddy got to the lake earlier than I did and had been fishing for a few hours before I got there. They had minnows and they offered me some but I declined. They only had a few fish anyway and they said it was a real slow bite. I'm not a fan of putting my hands in that cold water to get bait.
I was fishing jigs and where they were fishing I was marking tons of fish 15'-20' deep in 25-30 fow. I caught my 1st crappie on my third cast and had hits almost every cast. My friends were surprised I was getting so much more action on the jigs. Most of the fish were just bumping the bait and I missed a bunch. I showed them my set up which was a simple 3/32 oz jig with a
1 1/2" red/chat tube. The jigs were clearly getting more action.
After maybe 45 minutes of fishing that deep water I suggested we look for more active fish, we needed to fish shallower I thought. These guys thought I was nuts but they followed me in their boat. I stopped in a different area, the water was still 20' deep and they said I thought we were going to fish shallower. I pulled out an 8' rod which was rigged with a 1/16 oz jig and a cork set at 5'-6' deep, again I had my red/chart tube. I immediately got into fish, water temp was 39-40 degrees but the fish were there. I only had a few hours left to fish but between us we probably caught 40-50 fish. Mostly the hits came when the wind would drift the cork along at a slow pace. I give a light twitch every foot or so. Bites would rarely take the float down.

It's easy to think we have to fish deep or close to bottom especially in winter but reality is the fish can be shallow too. Even though went 6' deep that day to catch them, those fish could have just as easily been staging 2' deep over that 20 fow.

Good job on getting out and catching a bunch. I went out and made a few casts off a dock today but it was dead. I wasn't surprised since last weeks rain raised the lake 9' and with the Ohio River being at flood stage they waited a few days before releasing much water. It's coming down 2' per day now so hopefully we don't get anymore major rain events and all will be good again soon.

I feel for you ice guys this year but that's our normal for every year. I loved being able to float the boat all winter but honestly I think I missed your guys ice adventures maybe even more than you guys.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s nippy! Not nippy enough I see a roller coaster of weather forecasted nothing new about that. I see it warming up & turning cold cold again Tuesday night.  Might just get one more crack at the hardwater if the weather comes together for us. 

I don’t wanna hear any it’s not possible crap I was on the ice 3 days ago when the not gonna happen Nancy’s we’re sure there wouldn’t be anymore ice then too! I’ll be shoveling spoons an dancing! . 

Not sure if I’ll go scouting around today or not depends on if the wife has any plans for me. The way those fish were staged up yesterday makes me think of several areas that I need to go fish. Creek channels and shallow bays with 4 feet of water or less should be holding some staging fish. 

I know it sounds early but drifting super light jigs 1/80th 1/100th with plastics over the shallows above 12” deep has been very effective for me in cold water conditions they like that slow fluttery fall. Just taking about it gets me itching to go! I better settle down I don’t even know if I’m going yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> It's easy to think we have to fish deep or close to bottom especially in winter but reality is the fish can be shallow too. Even though went 6' deep that day to catch them, those fish could have just as easily been staging 2' deep over that 20 fow.
> .


This is a statement is beyond true. One time I was ice fishing 16 fow the fish were staged right under the ice we hammered them 12” deep. I can’t even begun to tell you how many crappie I’ve caught fishing 12” or less deep . Regardless of the depth they were staged over. 

Different class fish staged in different locations and depths at different times for different reasons. Once you figure out where and why. Then the fun & sometimes frustrating game of what do they want and how do they want it begins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> One time I was ice fishing 16 fow the fish were staged right under the ice we hammered them 12” deep.


I see that a lot too. Open water or ice, it happens. Winter, summer, spring or fall they can be up like that.
I was fishing an area one day and a friend showed up and he came over to talk. We were in 12-16 fow, I was just smoking them. I told him I was only fishing 1 foot deep. He had a Garmin Panoptix and said those fish were so shallow he couldn't see them.
Good luck if ya get out today. I got some grandkids coming out today and I know one wants to go fishing. IDK the lake is muddied up pretty good, we'll see.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy water was good to me yesterday. The way the water was dropping half the spots I was pulling fish yesterday are probably back to exposed ground. I had a good a day yesterday but really I missed the bus on that bite. When the water is up and rising is usually when I get the best sized fish out of that area. It was on the way out quick and the biggest fish were over the creek channel where the water was moving which leads me to believe they we’re moving out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Not excited to see someone catching fish in open water. This is an ice fishing forum!


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> Not excited to see someone catching fish in open water. This is an ice fishing forum!


I’m not super excited about it either but desperate times you know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Here's one from Sunday's Chautauqua shuffle


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> Here's one from Sunday's Chautauqua shuffle


Beautiful color on that fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

GREENBAY BOUND !!!


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 342791
> 
> 
> GREENBAY BOUND !!!


Good luck  Do it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

25 degrees as I pulled out of my drive. I’m headed out to see if I can find a few takers. I’m not fooling around in any minnow bucket water today. Small Plastics , hair , feather jigs no tipping is the plan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Go get um bb! Maybe the coldest stretch coming starting the end of next week! Unreel


----------



## brad crappie

Unreal


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m probably not gonna catch much. But I need the exercise and the exploring the outdoors is good for my soul. I probably jinxed myself because I threw a stringer in the truck thinking if I can find me dozen dozen 9 to 10 inch fish to come home for dinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

2nd cast dink to start things off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> 2nd cast dink to start things off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finally some porn to enjoy with my lunch!


----------



## DBV

Wrong kind though. We want ice porn!


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> Wrong kind though. We want ice porn!


If it’s that disturbing you could just scroll on past no hearts will be broken. I’m sorry your view sucks from the couch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Nothing but dinks as I suspected yesterday the larger class of fish we’re moving out. Maybe some different waters will be more productive.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Nothing but dinks as I suspected yesterday the larger class of fish we’re moving out. Maybe some different waters will be more productive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you must have giant hands! Nice 10 incher! Must be hard to find gloves that fit.


----------



## cement569

you just had to take your stringer, its happened to me many times. go out searching for fish and just peel them and the next day take my bucket to bring a meal home and slow bite and dinks.....must be some kind of vodoo


----------



## joekacz

Those dink's have saved a day for many of us over the year's. Better than sitting around and watching "paint dry". You had a good day.


----------



## flyphisherman

Local pond ice is growing


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> View attachment 342813


When are we headed out??? I


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Welp caught a lot of fish today NONE over 8.5” tried multiple locations caught dinks everywhere just couldn’t get any keepers. Wasn’t my day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

At least you tried bud

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

12 is nice! Definitely some ice making this morning. Might have to take a peak at a couple areas that remained ice covered in my travels today. Won’t be doing any fishing tho just making some observations. I see it’s gonna warm up for a few days the. Back to Glorious lovely COLD.  FREEZE BABY FREEZE! 

Yesterday was tough I fished several locations and caught fish at every one of them. Unfortunately they weren’t the size I was looking for not even close. At least I got to spend sometime outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> 12 is nice! Definitely some ice making this morning. Might have to take a peak at a couple areas that remained ice covered in my travels today. Won’t be doing any fishing tho just making some observations. I see it’s gonna warm up for a few days the. Back to Glorious lovely COLD.  FREEZE BABY FREEZE!
> 
> Yesterday was tough I fished several locations and caught fish at every one of them. Unfortunately they weren’t the size I was looking for not even close. At least I got to spend sometime outside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't think you knew how to go look and not fish?????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I didn't think you knew how to go look and not fish?????


It’s taken some practice but I’m learning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I was going through my FB memories and came across a video. 5years ago today I was fishing Tfoot with icebucketjohn and Dustinlancy out from the swim beach. The ice was 18” thick it was polar bear jump day! 
As you can see in the screen shot a station wagon was blowing right down the middle of Tfoot along with a jacked up suburban. 

In the video you can see them pass about 100 yards behind ibj moving about 80mph. I miss those days and ice like that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

bobberbucket said:


> If it’s that disturbing you could just scroll on past no hearts will be broken. I’m sorry your view sucks from the couch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem - although I did think this was an ice fishing forum.... Plenty of other forums for open water pics.... I am not sitting on a couch either. Actually working... LOL


----------



## crappiedude

DBV said:


> No problem - although I did think this was an ice fishing forum.... Plenty of other forums for open water pics.... I am not sitting on a couch either. Actually working... LOL


Sometimes you just have to make do with what conditions you are faced with and not the conditions you wished you were faced with. BB's annual ice fishing thread is followed by many and we find it both entertaining and informative to what is really happening with local conditions.
Where else can you sit on you couch or in your office and get 1st hand info?
Facts are facts, conditions are what they are.
If you aren't a fan of the info here there are tons of other places to visit.
Your comments seem to be a troll looking to start some crap no one else is interested in.


----------



## JiggingJacks

A lot more ice than I thought here in Medina county, gotta feeling winter ain’t done for some of the diehards!!


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> I was going through my FB memories and came across a video. 5years ago today I was fishing Tfoot with icebucketjohn and Dustinlancy out from the swim beach. The ice was 18” thick it was polar bear jump day!
> As you can see in the screen shot a station wagon was blowing right down the middle of Tfoot along with a jacked up suburban.
> 
> In the video you can see them pass about 100 yards behind ibj moving about 80mph. I miss those days and ice like that!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhhhhh man I remember getting there before sunrise and around 8-9 am hearing a freight train sounding like it was coming for me in my shanty! The only people who are crazy like us ice guys were doing the polar plop. You could have made ice sculptures with the blocks of ice they had to drag out with trucks. Kinda ironic seeing we are trying to figure out how to not get wet haha. Here’s IBJ trying to avoid being ran over by the fast and furious suburban drifter.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Thanks CD!, - DBV isn’t a bad guy in my opinion. I know he’s a fan and friend of icefishing . I won’t attack him like I would a troll because because I usually like his postings. Warm winters make for grouchy ice fisherman. Long cold winters make grouchy down right nasty people out of some sparkle boat owners!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

JiggingJacks said:


> View attachment 342989
> A lot more ice than I thought here in Medina county, gotta feeling winter ain’t done for some of the diehards!!


Don’t show me pictures like that I’m gonna end up divorced! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> As you can see in the screen shot a station wagon was blowing right down the middle of Tfoot along with a jacked up suburban.
> 
> In the video you can see them pass about 100 yards behind ibj moving about 80mph. I miss those days and ice like that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So...was it a car or ibj moving at 80mph  ??


----------



## dlancy

Ancient astronaut theorists believe it was IBJ channeling an inner ice god power of agile mobility to find the fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> Ancient astronaut theorists believe it was IBJ channeling an inner ice god power of agile mobility to find the fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He was a hand drilling speed fishing machine! 18” of ice ole IBJ was the lake tamer that day! He was all over you and I stayed basically put the snow was over a foot! The drag back up the hill nearly killed me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Saw that on the weather last night about the -17 degrees five years ago. That was the Lake Erie year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Saw that on the weather last night about the -17 degrees five years ago. That was the Lake Erie year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


14-15’ we good winters! The ice was amazing so were the crowds!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Going to Edinboro


----------



## LakeMaster

Id rather be working then catching those baby crappies. Just saying


----------



## set-the-drag

LakeMaster said:


> Id rather be working then catching those baby crappies. Just saying


Are you high lol


----------



## LakeMaster

set-the-drag said:


> Are you high lol


No, but I think it’s a waste of time drudging around the shoreline for that size panfish !


----------



## Bprice1031

LakeMaster said:


> No, but I think it’s a waste of time drudging around the shoreline for that size panfish !


Welcome to the site. You may want to work on your social media savvy, because it sucks! We here post good and bad days because it's a day we are able to share with everyone else. So please play nice or take your toys and go back home.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Are you high lol


Ask me that in 5 minutes!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> Id rather be working then catching those baby crappies. Just saying


Yep your better off at work.  it’s NO fun at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Does anyone have any experience at the spencer on lake chataqua? Wife is letting me plan our valentines day weekend away next year and found they have a spa so she can spend the day there while im on the ice lol. Damn surgery drugs making me think a year away for iiiiccceee


----------



## Muddy

I was at work. You didn’t miss anything. I would rather have gone fishing.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Ask me that in 5 minutes!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got candy waiting for me when I get home I didn't really read what you did today how'd you end up fairing obviously tell that you got some dinkers but where they active?


----------



## set-the-drag

Are you using 1-inch gulps I keep trying to find the damn things and nobody has them in stock


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I got candy waiting for me when I get home I didn't really read what you did today how'd you end up fairing obviously tell that you got some dinkers but where they active?


I couldn’t get out today. Yesterday was dink city all the lager class fish moved out when the water dropped. I’m probably done fishing until Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Yes 1” black Shad is my number 1 favorite for gulp color but I’ve done well with emerald shiner and pearl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I might hit the hoga Sunday my buddies properties right on the edge of it off 422 might see if there's some pikey in there


----------



## ltroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Are you using 1-inch gulps I keep trying to find the damn things and nobody has them in stock


I buy them at RKO usually have a bunch


----------



## BrodyC

Muddy said:


> I was at work. You didn’t miss anything. I would rather have gone fishing.


I’ve always heard a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work..


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I couldn’t get out today. Yesterday was dink city all the lager class fish moved out when the water dropped. I’m probably done fishing until Monday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bet you a quarter that you'll be out before Monday.45-50* Sat. And Sun. you' ll be out. LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Bet you a quarter that you'll be out before Monday.45-50* Sat. And Sun. you' ll be out. LOL


It’s not my choice  sometimes I gotta play good domesticated husband . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I did just go past nimi and she was iced up except a couple open pockets out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

ltroyer said:


> I buy them at RKO usually have a bunch


What's RKO


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What's RKO


I think he means rural king. I could be wrong tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## ltroyer

Right on bobber bucket


----------



## set-the-drag

Never heard of it I'll give it a lookski poo


----------



## set-the-drag

Idk how I never heard of it it's the og tractor supply. Problem is the online order doesn't give size options


----------



## cement569

im pretty sure theres a rural king in the dover new philly area, my cousin goes there quite a bit


----------



## bobberbucket

I always enjoy a trip to rural king! I usually hit the ones in coshocton and mt Vernon. Sometimes the wife lets me buy stuff.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

There's one on route 30 between Massillon and Wooster. Don't know which one would be closer to you. 


cement569 said:


> im pretty sure theres a rural king in the dover new philly area, my cousin goes there quite a bit


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s like tsc with popcorn guns and fishing stuff too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer

I go to the one by Wooster . Only ten minutes from my house the others I don't know if they have em


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Ice bound for next 2 days. Hopefully I have fresh porn for y’all this morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

You must be feeling better,GOOD Fishing!!


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ice bound for next 2 days. Hopefully I have fresh porn for y’all this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go get um brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> You must be feeling better,GOOD Fishing!!


5 days of death was no fun let me tell ya


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning - I see it’s a bit chilly outside those that have ideas of sneaking on some hardwater in NEO better pay attention to conditions as that sun starts burning on things. I’m not saying there’s isn’t doable ice somewhere because well I don’t know that there isn’t. And I know if there is someone Will be on it. 

For those fishing the soft water today I’d take my time getting out. Let the sun do it’s thing as the surface temp warms up so will the action I’d be targeting shallows from mid afternoon till dark. 3-5 fow would be all I’d be looking for later today.

Weedy areas with black muck bottoms. Or even shallow mucky areas without weeds. Shallow North shores would also be an area I would focus on. 

I recommend the smallest jigs you can get your hands on 1/100th 1/80th & small plastics . I prefer 1” gulp this time of year but as that water warms I’ll be throwing garlands and tubes just about everything else crappie can be caught on. 

I’m probably gonna take my oldest and middle son out in the woods for a walk today I’ll be teaching a little tree identification and 
Shed hunting. 

Best of luck to those headed out to do some fishing today! Positive vibes and lips on hooks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning - I see it’s a bit chilly outside those that have ideas of sneaking on some hardwater in NEO better pay attention to conditions as that sun starts burning on things. I’m not saying there’s isn’t doable ice somewhere because well I don’t know that there isn’t. And I know if there is someone Will be on it.
> 
> For those fishing the soft water today I’d take my time getting out. Let the sun do it’s thing as the surface temp warms up so will the action I’d be targeting shallows from mid afternoon till dark. 3-5 fow would be all I’d be looking for later today.
> 
> Weedy areas with black muck bottoms. Or even shallow mucky areas without weeds. Shallow North shores would also be an area I would focus on.
> 
> I recommend the smallest jigs you can get your hands on 1/100th 1/80th & small plastics . I prefer 1” gulp this time of year but as that water warms I’ll be throwing garlands and tubes just about everything else crappie can be caught on.
> 
> I’m probably gonna take my oldest and middle son out in the woods for a walk today I’ll be teaching a little tree identification and
> Shed hunting.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out to do some fishing today! Positive vibes and lips on hooks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget your fishing stuff and send me a "quarter"!! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Don't forget your fishing stuff and send me a "quarter"!! LOL


 I’m gonna get that old dusty quarter outta your pocket! There won’t even be any water where I’m going. Except maybe a creek If I pack my ice rod you might just get my quarter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

That’s a good way to enjoy a warm winter afternoon for anyone looking for outdoor entertainment and not dinner. Grab your ice rod some maggots and the smallest jigs you got hit a creek! 

Creek chubs on an ice rod is like poor mans steelhead or smallies they jump and fight and it’s an all around blast! Just drift your jigs in deeper pools even if you can’t see them 99 percent of the time they are there. I’ve had many many a fun day catching chubs with my ice rod. They should be getting ready to spawn so I’m sure the big ones are running right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning - I see it’s a bit chilly outside those that have ideas of sneaking on some hardwater in NEO better pay attention to conditions as that sun starts burning on things. I’m not saying there’s isn’t doable ice somewhere because well I don’t know that there isn’t. And I know if there is someone Will be on it.
> 
> For those fishing the soft water today I’d take my time getting out. Let the sun do it’s thing as the surface temp warms up so will the action I’d be targeting shallows from mid afternoon till dark. 3-5 fow would be all I’d be looking for later today.
> 
> Weedy areas with black muck bottoms. Or even shallow mucky areas without weeds. Shallow North shores would also be an area I would focus on.
> 
> I recommend the smallest jigs you can get your hands on 1/100th 1/80th & small plastics . I prefer 1” gulp this time of year but as that water warms I’ll be throwing garlands and tubes just about everything else crappie can be caught on.
> 
> I’m probably gonna take my oldest and middle son out in the woods for a walk today I’ll be teaching a little tree identification and
> Shed hunting.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out to do some fishing today! Positive vibes and lips on hooks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You heading south or staying local with the boys today? I know how you fish, so I'm guessing you hunt the same way.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You heading south or staying local with the boys today? I know how you fish, so I'm guessing you hunt the same way.


Undecided might go wander some new to me places. 

I picked up permission to hunt a new property over around H vill. And I can access the property whenever so I may just take the boys there to scout around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Undecided might go wander some new to me places.
> 
> I picked up permission to hunt a new property over around H vill. And I can access the property whenever so I may just take the boys there to scout around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More importantly you're probably going to be looking for that new mushroom spot that should be going in next couple of months.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> More importantly you're probably going to be looking for that new mushroom spot that should be going in next couple of months.


LOL! Not intentionally my eyes just tend to catch those type of places I’ve already got places I never have time to get too. Past couple years I’ve found so many at work I haven’t even hunted my NEO spots. Now my places down in central Ohio I always look when I’m there on the weekends and the time is right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> LOL! Not intentionally my eyes just tend to catch those type of places I’ve already got places I never have time to get too. Past couple years I’ve found so many at work I haven’t even hunted my NEO spots. Now my places down in central Ohio I always look when I’m there on the weekends and the time is right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you do with all those mushrooms anyway? You can't possibly eat all the ones you find on any given day. So what do you do to save them for later?


----------



## bobberbucket

I dehydrate them and use them all year long a little water and they come right back. 
I also know people who bread them up and freeze them. I give a ton away to friends and family when their poppin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I dehydrate them and use them all year long a little water and they come right back.
> I also know people who bread them up and freeze them. I give a ton away to friends and family when their poppin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm getting hungry fo some crappie fillets and breaded mushrooms!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I’m gonna get that old dusty quarter outta your pocket! There won’t even be any water where I’m going. Except maybe a creek If I pack my ice rod you might just get my quarter!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take them ice rod's with you I'm counting on it! I would think 2 day's of no fishing and open water available is going to send you over the edge and besides them 2 boy's should be learning the " art" of drifting creek chub holes. LOL Let us know what you catch.


----------



## bobberbucket

I know a ditch behind a well known club in PLX has some black bottom ,warm water weeds, that’s probably stacked with some fillets that could be had fishing say 12-15” deep with a live minnow gulp or some panfish stingers. Might even be some big girls in there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Take them ice rod's with you I'm counting on it! I would think 2 day's of no fishing and open water available is going to send you over the edge and besides them 2 boy's should be learning the " art" of drifting creek chub holes. LOL Let us know what you catch.


I feel like your trying hard to get my quarter right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I know a ditch behind a well known club in PLX has some black bottom ,warm water weeds, that’s probably stacked with some fillets that could be had fishing say 12-15” deep with a live minnow gulp or some panfish stingers. Might even be some big girls in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking of that spot yesterday when I drove through the lakes. It'll probably be packed now. 

LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I was thinking of that spot yesterday when I drove through the lakes. It'll probably be packed now.
> 
> LOL


You should go anyway it’s gonna be the warmest water around. Probably even land some big ditch pickles up in there today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB, I know you're living around moggy now, but have you recently stopped by Long Lake bait and tackle? Didn't know if Jerry was open this year or not?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey BB, I know you're living around moggy now, but have you recently stopped by Long Lake bait and tackle? Didn't know if Jerry was open this year or not?


He’s there if he’s not in the shop ring the bell. He will be out. I haven’t been there in a long time but I know he’s there. If you stop in tell him I said hello. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> He’s there if he’s not in the shop ring the bell. He will be out. I haven’t been there in a long time but I know he’s there. If you stop in tell him I said hello.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. I haven't been by there since last September.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Time to get after it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Time to get after it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That view is so beautiful it brings a tear to My eye!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

https://www.amazon.com/Berkley-GHMIN1-SMLT-Gulp-Minnow/dp/B012MDQ9PC/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1NC8MH0GU8PV9&dchild=1&keywords=gulp+minnow+1+inch&qid=1582376863&sprefix=1"+gulp,aps,171&sr=8-1

Gulp minnows on Amazon, all colors


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Berkley-GHMIN1-SMLT-Gulp-Minnow/dp/B012MDQ9PC/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1NC8MH0GU8PV9&dchild=1&keywords=gulp+minnow+1+inch&qid=1582376863&sprefix=1"+gulp,aps,171&sr=8-1
> 
> Gulp minnows on Amazon, all colors


It’s a good resource but You don’t want to buy 10 packs. Jars are the way to go! Two jars for 20 bucks I buy mine locally but if you don’t have shops around with them this is the way to go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Awesome thanks fellas appreciate it just put my order in


----------



## Tinknocker1

I like the 10 count pouches . I find the jars seven mary three "cumbersome"


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah I just did a couple pouches. I am more of a live bait guy working my way into the plastic world once I can get to some open water I'm going to give them a good go. I found the beginning of last spring the 44 bridge on ladue was holding a ton of perch tiny perch but it was something to do. I want to try the plastic more cuz I was blowing through bait. I want to hone my skill to get ready for crappie spawn


----------



## bobberbucket

Pouches are nice for waders I usually save them and refill them for that purpose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Yeah I just did a couple pouches. I am more of a live bait guy working my way into the plastic world once I can get to some open water I'm going to give them a good go. I found the beginning of last spring the 44 bridge on ladue was holding a ton of perch tiny perch but it was something to do. I want to try the plastic more cuz I was blowing through bait. I want to hone my skill to get ready for crappie spawn


Years ago I was married to the minnows! Now I still like to use them sometimes but 95% is artificial. Once you get used to throwing plastics and hair you’ll feel unbelievably free!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Pouches are nice for waders I usually save them and refill them for that purpose.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Regardless how we carry them BB they do work very well buddy


----------



## bobberbucket

Those jars leak and that magic juice smells like a thrift store hooker! Not pleasant spilled in a vehicle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Those jars leak and that magic juice smells like a thrift store hooker! Not pleasant spilled in a vehicle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the smell of thrift store hooker juices lol


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Those jars leak and that magic juice smells like a thrift store hooker! Not pleasant spilled in a vehicle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you go to Wallmart in the canning section Ball makes a baby food canning jar that is spill proof I seen them last night


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> If you go to Wallmart in the canning section Ball makes a baby food canning jar that is spill proof I seen them last night


Now that’s something I’ve gotta check into!! I like the quantity I hate those leaky jars.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Now that’s something I’ve gotta check into!! I like the quantity I hate those leaky jars.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BB I hate the leaky jars also that's why I said I like the 10 count


----------



## Tinknocker1

BB I read some guys go to auto parts store and by gasket material for the Gulp Minnow jars also


----------



## bobberbucket

Gotta protect that pimp juice in those jars I save that stuff up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sorry for lack of porn. I hope this will do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sorry for lack of porn. I hope this will do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweeeeeeeet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Is this considered ice fishing????? Lmao off the side of a boat









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Starting to figure this lake out, life is goooood


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Starting to figure this lake out, life is goooood


Yall fishing for money today or tomorrow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I'm surprised you guys don't have some fishable ice on the smaller, shallower bays. I seen a couple of places today w/50-60 fow skimmed over down here in the SW corner. That's the first real ice I've seen in this section all year. Usually if we have any ice at all you guys are drilling.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Yall fishing for money today or tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I'm surprised you guys don't have some fishable ice on the smaller, shallower bays. I seen a couple of places today w/50-60 fow skimmed over down here in the SW corner. That's the first real ice I've seen in this section all year. Usually if we have any ice at all you guys are drilling.


We might but I haven’t been able to go look around. Even if we do I can just about count all the guys I know of that would fish it on one hand. 3 of which are fishing out of state right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Friday afternoon, a boat was launched on Nimmy from C-1 breaking ice all the way into the Northeast Bay. Bet those guys nailed the Calico's.


----------



## crappiedude

I'm really surprised it isn't colder. I started my fireplace project a couple of weeks ago and just on que the temps dropped a little when I disconnected the old one. Like on all projects everything went to hell pretty quickly. My 3-4 week project is way off schedule, I'm hoping now I can just finish by May some time but in all probability it will be mid-late June and the cost is almost double. In the mean time I don't think there is even a hope of hooking up the old unit and the missing drywall give the living room that ghetto kind of look.
To say momma isn't happy is an understatement.
I'm not sure what the temps are doing outside but it's definitely cold inside


----------



## Rooster

swone said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Berkley-GHMIN1-SMLT-Gulp-Minnow/dp/B012MDQ9PC/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1NC8MH0GU8PV9&dchild=1&keywords=gulp+minnow+1+inch&qid=1582376863&sprefix=1"+gulp,aps,171&sr=8-1
> 
> Gulp minnows on Amazon, all colors


Have you tried these on the ice?

I use the little atoms, but picked-up a pack today to try on the ice next weekend.


----------



## bobberbucket

Rooster said:


> Have you tried these on the ice?
> 
> I use the little atoms, but picked-up a pack today to try on the ice next weekend.


I’ve used them on spoons through the ice jigging perch & crappie. I wouldn’t go as far to say they worked as good as a real minnow through the ice for me but they caught plenty of fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

What do we have here a chilly start this morning then headed into the mid 40s by noon. The fish should have the feed bag on cause I see 3 days of rain rain rain in the future. After that WINTER IS BACK HOORAY!!!! And it sure looks like ice fishing in some areas to bring in the month of March boys! 

Thank you crappiedude you just keep working on that fireplace we need this ice!

Ps. Joe you owe me a quarter I never touched water yesterday! I’ll let ya go double or nothing on Monday your odds are better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Nothin better than sleepin in the truck in the Walmart parking lot, time to go catch some fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Nothin better than sleepin in the truck in the Walmart parking lot, time to go catch some fish!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shut up you love the lifestyle  GET U’M Bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> What do we have here a chilly start this morning then headed into the mid 40s by noon. The fish should have the feed bag on cause I see 3 days of rain rain rain in the future. After that WINTER IS BACK HOORAY!!!! And it sure looks like ice fishing in some areas to bring in the month of March boys!
> 
> Thank you crappiedude you just keep working on that fireplace we need this ice!
> 
> Ps. Joe you owe me a quarter I never touched water yesterday! I’ll let ya go double or nothing on Monday your odds are better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still got today but be more than happy to pay up,a lot of fish are thanking me for not having their lip's ripped yesterday by you. LOL. Hey wait a minute doesn't today count?!?


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Still got today but be more than happy to pay up,a lot of fish are thanking me for not having their lip's ripped yesterday by you. LOL. Hey wait a minute doesn't today count?!?


Today is totally off the table for me. Lol if it’s not pouring Monday I’ll be in my waders somewhere. I’ve got a hunch where there might be a bunch and it’s eating me up!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I went for a hike in the gorge in Cuyahoga Falls and there was a guy set up on the dock when I was leaving and he had a humminbird flasher/camera setup on the dock there. He said he was seeing tons of white perch with some crappie mixed in.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I went for a hike in the gorge in Cuyahoga Falls and there was a guy set up on the dock when I was leaving and he had a humminbird flasher/camera setup on the dock there. He said he was seeing tons of white perch with some crappie mixed in.


That would probably be a friend of mine who’s a member here who doesn’t post anymore. But he’s probably reading this and laughing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I lived in the falls when I first got my vex and I tried it out there a couple of times. I remember catching many small crappie.


----------



## bobberbucket

Dink city


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

I made it out yesterday afternoon for a few hours. There's ice on the lakes, but it's only about a half of an inch to an inch thick. That's what I ran into trying to get to open water yesterday. Caught a few crappie and a couple gills. It was a nice day to get out.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I made it out yesterday afternoon for a few hours. There's ice on the lakes, but it's only about a half of an inch to an inch thick. That's what I ran into trying to get to open water yesterday. Caught a few crappie and a couple gills. It was a nice day to get out.


Your not even gonna tell them about the 15ish “perch 

Edit I saw the photo it was huge! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

With Bprice1031s permission I’m releasing the photo of the giant. Which he released to allow her to spread her fabulous genetics thank you bill!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Where STD at this morning? Those dang birds are out there singing up a storm! I bet they start singing a different tune Thursday morning .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> With Bprice1031s permission I’m releasing the photo of the giant. Which he released to allow her to spread her fabulous genetics thank you bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do I get all the likes since it's my fish in the photo??????????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Do I get all the likes since it's my fish in the photo??????????


By all accounts your entitled to them all. You could have posted it yourself but I had to give you a cyber security seminar this morning beforehand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Everything around me is still locked. Thin but clear and decent looking hopefully it makes it through the next few days and next weekend I can brave out to a little spot ive been thinking about. Problem is my bait shop is closed. Anybody know where I can get maggots or waxies in the ladue punderson area?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Everything around me is still locked. Thin but clear and decent looking hopefully it makes it through the next few days and next weekend I can brave out to a little spot ive been thinking about. Problem is my bait shop is closed. Anybody know where I can get maggots or waxies in the ladue punderson area?


Gulp maggots & waxes catch fish too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> With Bprice1031s permission I’m releasing the photo of the giant. Which he released to allow her to spread her fabulous genetics thank you bill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would've made a delicious little sammich.


----------



## Muskielewis

I


bobberbucket said:


> Gulp maggots & waxes catch fish too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I've had very good results with both, through the ice and open water!


----------



## bobberbucket

Muskielewis said:


> I
> 
> I've had very good results with both, through the ice and open water!


They last longer on the hook and often catch more fish than live bait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fyi, Edinboro Lake Pa about an hour and 45 min from Akron area. 6-8” of ice if you’re looking to get on ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Fyi, Edinboro Lake Pa about an hour and 45 min from Akron area. 6-8” of ice if you’re looking to get on ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bro  What time is weigh in ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Nice bro  What time is weigh in ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2:30 very tough day for everyone it sounds like so we will see. Only one fish in last 3 hours. Not very many big crappie but do have a 10 crappie limit to weigh in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 2:30 very tough day for everyone it sounds like so we will see. Only one fish in last 3 hours. Not very many big crappie but do have a 10 crappie limit to weigh in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 pullin for ya homie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Ive only fished edinboro once during the summer months. If not for my current condition id head up myself. Hear theres a ton of good bluegills in the lake


----------



## Bprice1031

Shad Rap said:


> Would've made a delicious little sammich.


Probably would've made four good sammiches. I just couldn't bring home one, if I would've caught more that one would've went in the freezer for a trip to the taxidermist!


----------



## Bprice1031

almost 2800 replies!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Outasync said:


> Ive only fished edinboro once during the summer months. If not for my current condition id head up myself. Hear theres a ton of good bluegills in the lake


Only 1 bluegill weighed in today at about 4” long lol. Came in 17th out of 60 teams. I got 1 tourney left for the season in 2 weeks in NY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Bprice1031 said:


> almost 2800 replies!


It's ironic, because if we had 2.8 more inches of ice, we probably would have had 2000 fewer replies! We're bored!!!! You know how I know we're bored? You just "liked" one of my posts from 2017!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

swone said:


> It's ironic, because if we had 2.8 more inches of ice, we probably would have had 2000 fewer replies! We're bored!!!! You know how I know we're bored? You just "liked" one of my posts from 2017!!!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Here we are Monday couple more days of mild than back to the freezer!  I suppose I’ll make the best of conditions and go Pitch some jigs. . I suspect it could be a very fishy day out there undecided if I should hit up somewhere old and trusty or somewhere new and take a gamble.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Roll the dice and try something new, just never know till you give it a try. Good luck wherever you go!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Roll the dice and try something new, just never know till you give it a try. Good luck wherever you go!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Thank buddy! If theres no ice cover where I’m thinking I’ll probably fire some jigs up in there and see what’s got my mind all stirred up about it . . I’m taking the stringer with me hope I’m not jinxing myself lololollolol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hope you get a stringer full for a good meal. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll be happy with 12. I should dust off my boat but I’m not feeling that ambitious so waders it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Actually I should say I’m not dusting off my boat because I’d have to unload my ice gear. That’s NOT happening cause it’s not over yet there’s gonna be some fair weather birds with frosty feathers come the beginning of March.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Calling it 'A Season". Unloaded all the ice gear from the truck yesterday. I got on the ice TWICE this season... both times at Nimmy with Evenrude58 Carl.

Time to start some seeds in a couple of weeks...Broccoli, Kale, & Peas


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Calling it 'A Season". Unloaded all the ice gear from the truck yesterday. I got on the TWICE this season... both times at Nimmy with Evenrude58 Carl.
> 
> Time to start some seeds in a couple of weeks...Broccoli, Kale, & Peas
> View attachment 343407


Good luck with your garden! I’ll be thinking about you if & when we’re walking on the water. For me with the forecast & 24 days left of winter I can’t justify putting my stuff up yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I haven’t put my stuff away yet, but that’s a combination of sloth and my basement makes the basement inSilence of the Lambs seem clean and cozy by comparison. Every time I walk down the steps I hear “it puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again!” so I wait as long as I can before I stow the gear


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I haven’t put my stuff away yet, but that’s a combination of sloth and my basement makes the basement inSilence of the Lambs seem clean and cozy by comparison. Every time I walk down the steps I hear “it puts the lotion on its skin or it gets the hose again!” so I wait as long as I can before I stow the gear


 Classic Swone










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Remember all Ditch Pickles get tossed on the bank!!


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> It's ironic, because if we had 2.8 more inches of ice, we probably would have had 2000 fewer replies! We're bored!!!! You know how I know we're bored? You just "liked" one of my posts from 2017!!!


Bet that brought up some memories.


----------



## kit carson

I'm thinking this coming weekend is very doable for some walking on some ice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Remember all Ditch Pickles get tossed on the bank!!


No that’s my dinner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I'm thinking this coming weekend is very doable for some walking on some ice.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Im with on that kit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The morning weather just used the phrase ARCTIC SLAM! I like it when they say that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We definately have a nice cold blast coming hopefully not to much snow with it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

When I find some fishable ice which looks like saturday you might have to sweeten up mama bobber so you can fish this weekend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> When I find some fishable ice which looks like saturday you might have to sweeten up mama bobber so you can fish this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Waylon turns 1 Wednesday party this weekend I’m gonna have to get my shot before or after the weekend probably.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Move party up to Friday night, lmao!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Move party up to Friday night, lmao!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You come over and fight momma bear on that I’m scared  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We could give him his first birthday present, ice rod and pulling chunky gills and crappie. Great birthday present!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> Waylon turns 1 Wednesday party this weekend I’m gonna have to get my shot before or after the weekend probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol...wheres the fishin pole?..


----------



## bobberbucket

Shad Rap said:


> Lol...wheres the fishin pole?


There should have been one for sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

kit carson said:


> Move party up to Friday night, lmao!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Or he could just miss the party...there's always next year...lol.


----------



## bobberbucket

Shad Rap said:


> Or he could just miss the party...there's always next year...lol.


Can I live with you? & Do you cook & do laundry?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

Of course after you miss the party and don't have a wife, then maybe you won't be invited next year.


----------



## kit carson

Tell you what bobber just have the party at 7 oclock in the morning Saturday and we can catch the afternoon bite.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Waylon turns 1 Wednesday party this weekend I’m gonna have to get my shot before or after the weekend probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where was the photo shoot of you like this on your birthday???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> Can I live with you? & Do you cook & do laundry?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm married, so of course I do everything myself...but I do have a finished basement...skip the party, if she kicks you out then head this way.


----------



## bobberbucket

That rising barometer I’m not digging. Might have to change plans and tactics a little today. Better bring along some tubes with me orange 1/32 jig head and probably either purple & white tubes or black and chartreuse tubes might make their way into the rotation today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Better take some minnows if you have some left. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Better take some minnows if you have some left.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Going % artificial for today’s adventure no tipping at least I’ll have dry hands. 
Plus I’ve got some new hair jigs I want to try out . the best way to see how good your jigs really are is to fish them without any meat on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Best of luck get you a nice fish fry

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

when i use artificial on a high pressure days I reach into my bag of tricks and go to my trout magnets, they catch anything from gills to crappie. my best colors are green and black and white seems to do good on bright days


----------



## kit carson

Well get out there Dennis and let's see some fish porn, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

not today my brotha, got stuff going on today. gonna hit tomorrow, gotta get some fresh fish. defrosted my deep freezer over the weekend and now its time to put it to use. nothing better than fresh gills and of course a few frostys


----------



## bobberbucket

Went to Long lake bait bought some new jigs talk to Jerry for a little while. Was hoping he had some 1 inch black black Shad gulp for me but he didn’t so I bought some new jigs and some plastics and I’m headed up the road to the pipe rack to buy some gulps. Eventually I’ll get to make some casts today. It’s a lovely day to be out tooling around scoping things out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Jerry should have gulp soon! But if anyone is looking now the The pipe rack at 2200 Manchester Road has an arsenal of about every variety of gulp you can think of. And it’s a very nice very well run shop. Long lake bait & the pipe rack Are both well run shops in the portage Lakes area open and well stocked.


----------



## cement569

x2 on the rack, been doing business there for about 10 years. they have a killer selection of pin mins for ice fishing and their prices are real fair, if you have never shopped there and you fish plx area stop in check it out


----------



## Lewzer

I was going to stop at the PR Saturday but stopped at Fishermans Central since I was at Eddies getting bait. I'll make it over there one day.
I haven't been there in over 40 years since my dad use to take me there to get his fishing supplies.


----------



## johnboy111711

great cigar selection and one of the few places that sell quality pipe tobacco


----------



## bobberbucket

had to bust some ice to get to a place I wanted to fish and guess what no fish so I’m moving on so far I’ve been to two different lakes four different spots and I haven’t got a bump.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well I’ve struck out at three Lakes so far so I grabbed a six pack of Modelo. & now I’m going to head over to my buddies house for a safety break. Plan on hitting a couple spots after hopefully I can rustle up some fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Well I’ve struck out at three Lakes so far so I grabbed a six pack of Modelo. & now I’m going to head over to my buddies house for a safety break. Plan on hitting a couple spots after hopefully I can rustle up some fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a second rod with you or planning on hitting an area an ice rod will work in? I’ll come join ya if it’s from land


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

first one of the day creek chub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

looks like a shallow water walleye, some good eating going on there...lol. if those chubs are in there that's a good sign the crappie and gills are close by, get after em


----------



## set-the-drag

Rha


bobberbucket said:


> first one of the day creek chub
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a biggin


----------



## LakeMaster

icebucketjohn said:


> Calling it 'A Season". Unloaded all the ice gear from the truck yesterday. I got on the ice TWICE this season... both times at Nimmy with Evenrude58 Carl.
> 
> Time to start some seeds in a couple of weeks...Broccoli, Kale, & Peas
> View attachment 343407


I’m with ya buddy. I put my equipment away awhile ago. I think it is not happening. If we get some thin ice it will be gone by this weekend. Waiting for jig fishing on the reef at Erie.


----------



## swone

icebucketjohn said:


> Calling it 'A Season". Unloaded all the ice gear from the truck yesterday. I got on the ice TWICE this season... both times at Nimmy with Evenrude58 Carl.
> 
> Time to start some seeds in a couple of weeks...Broccoli, Kale, & Peas
> View attachment 343407


It kind of got glossed over, but your garden is really cool, John!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well after scouting some waters most of which were partially frozen. I couldn’t get anything going so I decided to hit some moving water that usually holds some crappie and perch. 

Today tho there wasn’t a crappie or perch to be found nothing but big creek chubs 20 or so of them with their purdy colors on. 

Tomorrow’s another day hopefully the rains aren’t too bad I wanna get out tomorrow. 

Can’t wait till this cold arrives so I can start plotting my next hardwater adventure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well it's starting again Wednesday night all the way till monday, lots of real cold.air. Bring it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Well it's starting again Wednesday night all the way till monday, lots of real cold.air. Bring it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


. 

Yeah buddy!!!! I’m feeling pretty confident about us getting back on again this go round!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Went out looking today and skim ice in bays, river looked good so tried for pike , nothing happened but it sure was nice out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Snag is that the railroad tunnel at westbranch?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> had to bust some ice to get to a place I wanted to fish and guess what no fish so I’m moving on so far I’ve been to two different lakes four different spots and I haven’t got a bump.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like what I was going through on Saturday. 



kit carson said:


> Snag is that the railroad tunnel at westbranch?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Nope. I know that spot all too well. I never fished it but I know it!


----------



## kit carson

That spot can be special

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

kit carson said:


> Snag is that the railroad tunnel at westbranch?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


No it’s the pool at the beginning of deer creek. The tunnel at WBranch is being worked on by csx shoring up above it ,and looks like a big pvc pipe going through the tunnel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

bobberbucket said:


> .
> 
> Yeah buddy!!!! I’m feeling pretty confident about us getting back on again this go round!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



On a sad note I got on my channel 19 app, a guy fell in ice fishing on a pond this morning in newbury township and wasn’t discovered until late day. He was alone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That's terrible to hear 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> On a sad note I got on my channel 19 app, a guy fell in ice fishing on a pond this morning in newbury township and wasn’t discovered until late day. He was alone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bad decision. That fellow should have payed attention to his spud bar if he had one. 

With the temps the way they’ve been the past few days. I imagine that the ice that was there even if it were 3 inches thick would be very soft. It had to feel like a snowcone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

It's hard to say anything after that.


----------



## swone

That is so sad to hear, and just another reminder. It's so important to promote safety, I know a lot of people look at this thread, so I will say once again, it is mandatory to have a set of picks, a flotation device and to let someone know when to expect you. I also keep my phone in a sealed ziploc bag and I am always mentally prepared to go swimming every single time I step on the ice.


----------



## Outasync

My wife made sure i had a floating suit this year. And her #1 rule is i text her every half hour minimum and give her exactly where im at. I know my trip to chautauqua drove her nuts. Especially since she knows im adding it to my list for next year for sure


----------



## bobberbucket

Sitting pretty mild at the moment looks like it’s gonna go up to 45 today. Hopefully the rains aren’t heavy I wanna play with some fishes this afternoon. 

Look like the bottoms starts falling out tomorrow HOORAY!  Can’t wait to get back out on the ice by the looks of things it’s gonna be on an poppin in limited areas by Sunday maybe sooner depending! Probably only be a couple days again but I’ll take it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Well get after it today and get us some good porn for god sake!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

bobberbucket said:


> Safe travels! I wanna see a picture of the ice rod on the beach!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUote
> So I made it back from PR with nothing to brag about! I did not take my ice rod with me because I didn't want the TSA to think I was crazy. I already think my family thinks i'm nuts because all I talked about was ice fishing and how I couldn't wait to get back to walk on water. Needless to say they are not inviting me to vacation next year because they wanna get away from the ice and I wanna run to it.
> P.s Thank you for the well wishes and sorry my absents didn't form good ice!


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB how much open water did you see yesterday?


----------



## bobberbucket

We ice fished a little so it definitely helped! Your back just in time for round 4 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey BB how much open water did you see yesterday?


Lots but not where I wanted it to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BB, I’ll be at the tusc spot about 5-dark if you can convince the wife to let you stay out till dark. I did grab my open water gear to fish it tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

This was right down the street from me I passed them on my way home terrible news sounds like he went in the morning and as the day pro the ice got week and went in nobody found him till around 5


snag said:


> On a sad note I got on my channel 19 app, a guy fell in ice fishing on a pond this morning in newbury township and wasn’t discovered until late day. He was alone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB, I’ll be at the tusc spot about 5-dark if you can convince the wife to let you stay out till dark. I did grab my open water gear to fish it tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Negative ghost rider. I’ll probably be on the water till close. Do it up homie!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

bobberbucket said:


> We ice fished a little so it definitely helped! Your back just in time for round 4
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so I am ready!


----------



## Bprice1031

And.......................

We're waiting?


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m out on pig patrol with the famous angry hillbilly getting having a ball! 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn you on a boat before me!! Lol nice feesh is that a big gill on the double? Them crappie look like they are getting pretty dark!


----------



## kit carson

Nice fish hope you get enough for dinner

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

. I got some in the bucket but I don’t know if crappy kisser Brad‘s gonna let me take them with me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I got some dinky gills with bprice. Prob 25 of them which is better than nothin but where the damn crappies and perch?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Damn that’s a blurry pic too I miss the ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I got some dinky gills with bprice. Prob 25 of them which is better than nothin but where the damn crappies and perch?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You put on a show with that ice rod!


----------



## bobberbucket

Hada great afternoon on the water with the angry hillbilly today. That crappie kissing mad man put whoopins on me! 

I caught fish but he was probably getting 3 to 1 on me. The fish were finicky they wanted to be finessed out of the weeds in 6-10fow I was throwing the usual 1/80th orange gig and gulp and brad was throwing whatever black magic he uses. 

We caught i don’t know how many but I took home 10 between 9.5 -10.5 that was all I wanted to clean. The biggest crappie were set free biggest crappie was like 12.5 she winked before she swam off! 

fish whisper didn’t keep anything. I only caught crappie but hillbilly couldn’t keep the ditch pickles ,redear ,golden shiners , carp, gills off his line It was fun to watch I was like idk what this dude’s gonna catch next. 

Water temp was 40 we pulled the boat out in the black dark I thought momma was gonna give me whoopins for being in so late lollollo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Beautiful


----------



## LakeMaster

I think I saw you guys on Portage Lakes. Nice crappies. Why is the background black out ?


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> I think I saw you guys on Portage Lakes. Nice crappies. Why is the background black out ?


Maybe you did see us. The background is blurred because people are ruthless. & this ain’t my first rodeo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Colds coming boys!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Oh yes it
Is

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning fellas,- The radar is looking pretty clear looks like temps will be going up close to the mid 40s before dropping like a rock starting around 5pm. I’ll bet those fish got the feedbag on today! If someone can fish today they probably should! I got a feeling it’s gonna be fire. 

I won’t be able to make it out today. I’ve got some fish on ice to fillet this morning. I gotta wait for my 4 year old (Clayton) to get up he likes to watch lol. It’s waylons actual 1st birthday so I’ll likely be hanging around with the fam today. 

The cold air coming looks nice! Still looking like we might do some ice fishing in limited areas. Hopefully I’ll be able to get in on this round Sunday or Monday. More than likely I’ll have to wait till Monday to take my spud for a walk.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hey BB, Happy 1st. to Waylon!! Nothing more memorable than the 1st. Before you know it ,as you have experienced already,there will be a bunch more of first's,teeth,school,fish ect. ect... I'm re-living those day's now with grandkid's and LOVE every minute of it. Have a GREAT day today you and your family. God Bless.
P.S. Look's like a lot of snow coming with this vortex,hopefully it doesn't screw up the ice maker.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey BB, Happy 1st. to Waylon!! Nothing more memorable than the 1st. Before you know it ,as you have experienced already,there will be a bunch more of first's,teeth,school,fish ect. ect... I'm re-living those day's now with grandkid's and LOVE every minute of it. Have a GREAT day today you and your family. God Bless.
> P.S. Look's like a lot of snow coming with this vortex,hopefully it doesn't screw up the ice maker.


Grandkids are probably wayyy better cause they go home! lollol He’s got already bunch of teeth! Hopefully we only get a couple inches of snow and followed by a little breeze to dust off the ice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Which Waylon song does he like best! Drinking and dreaming


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm guessing waymores blues.


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Which Waylon song does he like best! Drinking and dreaming


It’s weird but Waylon but is more into Ricky Skaggs & Kentucky thunder. He’s into that mandolin like his daddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

Despite a 6hr drive, reports of no fish, and loads of snow cover to impede foot travel on the lakes…..

I’m still excited to be heading to Cadillac tomorrow. 3 days/nights on 15”s of ice!


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> It’s weird but Waylon but is more into Ricky Skaggs & Kentucky thunder. He’s into that mandolin like his daddy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ole Ricky changed his life when the legend Keith Whitley drank and pilled himself to a early death! He would one of been one of those ones who’s filling their shoes! I blame his death on the Lori still!


----------



## bobberbucket

Rooster said:


> Despite a 6hr drive, reports of no fish, and loads of snow cover to impede foot travel on the lakes…..
> 
> I’m still excited to be heading to Cadillac tomorrow. 3 days/nights on 15”s of ice!


Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB, how much ice did you see on the lake yesterday?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey BB, how much ice did you see on the lake yesterday?


Not much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just finished cleaning yesterday’s fish Clayton was super interested as always. Gonna let them soak a couple hours then it’s hot oil and black iron time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

went to plx yesterday to a few old spots I know for early crappie, very little skim ice anywhere. fished 2 hrs. 3 dinks only bites I had.....p.s saw a few redwing black birds and next week in the 50,s and rain so they should be moving in. still would rather be on the ice


----------



## Tinknocker1

brad crappie said:


> Ole Ricky changed his life when the legend Keith Whitley drank and pilled himself to a early death! He would one of been one of those ones who’s filling their shoes! I blame his death on the Lori still!


What a way to cash out though dang ! Lori could finish me off anytime she wants.


----------



## Tinknocker1

BB and Brad nice work !


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Just finished cleaning yesterday’s fish Clayton was super interested as always. Gonna let them soak a couple hours then it’s hot oil and black iron time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There ya go get the little guy going then you have your own cleaner when you get home haha that's what my dad would do we went fishing and would come home with 160 perch he would set up dump the perch give us knives and the hose and say have fun and then he'd go drink beer and watch tv!


----------



## Tinknocker1

set-the-drag said:


> There ya go get the little guy going then you have your own cleaner when you get home haha that's what my dad would do we went fishing and would come home with 160 perch he would set up dump the perch give us knives and the hose and say have fun and then he'd go drink beer and watch tv!


Tough love that's what dads are for !


----------



## set-the-drag

Tinknocker1 said:


> Tough love that's what dads are for !


Na my dad is just an a$$


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> There ya go get the little guy going then you have your own cleaner when you get home haha that's what my dad would do we went fishing and would come home with 160 perch he would set up dump the perch give us knives and the hose and say have fun and then he'd go drink beer and watch tv!


Builds character!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'm sure that meal was amazing I'm drooling thinking about it


----------



## bobberbucket

They haven’t hit the hot oil yet but it’s coming.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

dave, I see you clean your fish in the house. your just like me, a lot of guys I know wouldn't here of it because they are afraid of their better half. not this ol cowboy p.s.....after your fish hit the oil please post a picture so I can lick the computer screen....lol


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> They haven’t hit the hot oil yet but it’s coming.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WHY??????????

What are you waiting for?


----------



## set-the-drag

M


cement569 said:


> dave, I see you clean your fish in the house. your just like me, a lot of guys I know wouldn't here of it because they are afraid of their better half. not this ol cowboy p.s.....after your fish hit the oil please post a picture so I can lick the computer screen....lol


My woman would be shoving my slug gun in my ribs


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> dave, I see you clean your fish in the house. your just like me, a lot of guys I know wouldn't here of it because they are afraid of their better half. not this ol cowboy p.s.....after your fish hit the oil please post a picture so I can lick the computer screen....lol


My wife’s gotten used to it over the years. I have a system that keeps the mess to a minimum. I’ll never forget the first time she came home to me skinning squirrels  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

cement569 said:


> dave, I see you clean your fish in the house. your just like me, a lot of guys I know wouldn't here of it because they are afraid of their better half. not this ol cowboy p.s.....after your fish hit the oil please post a picture so I can lick the computer screen....lol


I bought a shanty from a guy up north back in the late 80's his wife cleaned all the fish he caught kind of makes you wonder where all the Cowboys are today ?


----------



## LakeMaster

I saw on Fox 8 news weather that starting Monday the temps are in the high 40’s gradually to the 50’s throughout the week. Even a 56 degrees next Wednesday YEAH. I think I’m getting the boat out and hit some area lakes down south after the cold front passes by and catch some slab crappies


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks crappie!


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cast iron Wednesday


----------



## Tinknocker1

LakeMaster said:


> I saw on Fox 8 news weather that starting Monday the temps are in the high 40’s gradually to the 50’s throughout the week. Even a 56 degrees next Wednesday YEAH. I think I’m getting the boat out and hit some area lakes down south after the cold front passes by and catch some slab crappies


More fake news. should have bought the BB Hells freezes over weather app and got up to the minute ice fishing conditions in your area my phones singing like a canary right now


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> More fake news. should have bought the BB Hells freezes over weather app and got up to the minute ice fishing conditions in your area my phones singing like a canary right now


We really must fish together someday!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'm coming over for dinner


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> We really must fish together someday!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bring Brad down with you I'm going to show him how to destroy a bluegill population with a 1 wt flyrod


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> My wife’s gotten used to it over the years. I have a system that keeps the mess to a minimum. I’ll never forget the first time she came home to me skinning squirrels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I broke mine in the same way. She doesn't question me at all anymore. After cutting up a deer in the kitchen after we met, she doesn't say a thing. I only get the occasional eye roll ever now and then.


----------



## snag

I skinned out a deer on the kids swing set and brought in leg quarters to cut in the kitchen on the wooden dishwasher top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

snag said:


> I skinned out a deer on the kids swing set and brought in leg quarters to cut in the kitchen on the wooden dishwasher top.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## set-the-drag

INSIDE?!?!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> INSIDE?!?!


Nothing better relaxing with cold cocktail and some sharp knives in the comfort of your home after a good day outdoors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll admit it’s been a process getting momma used to the lifestyle. God bless her she was a true flatlander subdivision princess when we met. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn boy! You either are one smooth talker or are a tripod lol


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Damn boy! You either are one smooth talker or are a tripod lol


Both!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

out here celebrating our last night on green bay.


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 343873
> View attachment 343877
> View attachment 343875
> View attachment 343875
> out here celebrating our last night on green bay.


Right on! I love it I bet you boys are living it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crappie and catfish from last spring for dinner here tonight.


----------



## bobberbucket

Winter is back! BIG difference in temperature compared to Tuesday. I see snow cover out there and the wind is howling! 
I might make a few casts today or I may just take a drive and look around at some places. I’m not sure what this weather has in mind the forecast changes every 4 hours! 

I’ll say this if ANY ice at all shows up locally I’ll fish it! If not I’ll be fishing anyway! I’m hopping for some arctic magic and hardwater!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Go get em' BB. I'm working today and will be enjoying your fish porn later. Hope the birthday went well yesterday for the youngest bobber in the family. Stay safe out there today.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Go get em' BB. I'm working today and will be enjoying your fish porn later. Hope the birthday went well yesterday for the youngest bobber in the family. Stay safe out there today.


No fish porn coming from this guy today. I probably won’t get out of the truck just gonna roll around and make some observations.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> No fish porn coming from this guy today. I probably won’t get out of the truck just gonna roll around and make some observations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of like ice bucket John!!! I hope little Waylon is gettin over his kool-aid hangover!


----------



## set-the-drag

Might do the same! Work van blew drive lol


----------



## bobberbucket

It is flat out nasty outside 22 snowing pretty good here around the house! I was coming down 43 and I looked over in the cornfield and there was a snow tornado out there blowing around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> No fish porn coming from this guy today. I probably won’t get out of the truck just gonna roll around and make some observations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know you're an addict. I know when you're "rolling around" that there's a damn good chance the fishing pole is in the passenger seat, and the minnows are in the bucket on the floor, there's probably two jars of gulp on the conceal and a bunch of different jigs. But, you're just going to look around.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I know you're an addict. I know when you're "rolling around" that there's a damn good chance the fishing pole is in the passenger seat, and the minnows are in the bucket on the floor, there's probably two jars of gulp on the conceal and a bunch of different jigs. But, you're just going to look around.


Everything you said that was in my truck is in my truck you’ve been sneaking around my truck! You were wrong about the minnows though you know damn well I rarely use them and if I do it’s for a specific purpose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

My time is getting short. I just spent an hour talking with my boss he said “ Eventually your gonna have to come back by that I mean soon” I said I’m changing my number he replied “I’ll call your wife” I can run but I can’t hide I guess I better get on some fishing marathons once this weather decides what it’s doing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> My time is getting short. I just spent an hour talking with my boss he said “ Eventually your gonna have to come back by that I mean soon” I said I’m changing my number he replied “I’ll call your wife” I can run but I can’t hide I guess I better get on some fishing marathons once this weather decides what it’s doing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better get after it! You're going to end up be being like the rest of us boring working people soon enough. The weather isn't helping your cause. So I expect full report and fresh fish porn tomorrow by noon!


----------



## set-the-drag

I just tend to get real sick when the weather is about 60 to 70 degrees in the sun's out and there's no wind and the water temperature is just North of 50 I just for some reason I can't make it to work you know I get some kind of illness that prevents me from getting in my work van I have to for some reason be by water at just just happens that way


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I just tend to get real sick when the weather is about 60 to 70 degrees in the sun's out and there's no wind and the water temperature is just North of 50 I just for some reason I can't make it to work you know I get some kind of illness that prevents me from getting in my work van I have to for some reason be by water at just just happens that way


I need to catch more of that cough cough I almost never fish water north of 55 degrees! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I'll let you know when it's really "hammering" and you should just not work that day and come fish.....i mean get treatment so things don't get really bad!


----------



## brad crappie




----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I'll let you know when it's really "hammering" and you should just not work that day and come fish.....i mean get treatment so things don't get really bad!


Sign me up! I’ll bring the bait beer and my lucky pet skunk!  Don’t worry if you don’t like beer I’ll drink your share.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> View attachment 344053


I wish there was a love button on here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Sign me up! I’ll bring the bait beer and my lucky pet skunk!  Don’t worry if you don’t like beer I’ll drink your share.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll drink anything my friend haha I just hope this coming"sick" season lol is as good as last year. The cure has been steadily getting better each year


----------



## cement569

bobber, for 32 years I was in the same boat as you. I was layed off every winter and just when spring fishing started to heat up BAM boss would call and back to work I would go. but I found out a way around that problem....I took an early retirement so I can fish and bow hunt anytime I want


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> bobber, for 32 years I was in the same boat as you. I was layed off every winter and just when spring fishing started to heat up BAM boss would call and back to work I would go. but I found out a way around that problem....I took an early retirement so I can fish and bow hunt anytime I want


I love my winters off I don’t have to take it but I do. Someday I’ll go away for the winter and not return but for at least the next 20 years I’ll try and keep my winters off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I love my winters off I don’t have to take it but I do. Someday I’ll go away for the winter and not return but for at least the next 20 years I’ll try and keep my winters off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys sound like the roofing folk. My buddy is a commercial roofer and was off December to march


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> You guys sound like the roofing folk. My buddy is a commercial roofer and was off December to march


No way a bundle of shingles weighs as much as I do lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> No way a bundle of shingles weighs as much as I do lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know about that. It's gotta be pretty close.


----------



## cement569

nope, afraid of heights. concrete finisher 32 years, people ask me if I have a bad back and I tell them....I have a bad everything


----------



## set-the-drag

cement569 said:


> nope, afraid of heights. concrete finisher 32 years, people ask me if I have a bad back and I tell them....I have a bad everything


Good man my grandpa was the ingredient man for Carr brothers for 40 years up till the 90s I grew up doing that nightmare that's why I didn't do it as carrier


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> No way a bundle of shingles weighs as much as I do lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 this would be us if Jack Daniels is involved


----------



## Lil' Rob

set-the-drag said:


> this would be us if Jack Daniels is involved
> View attachment 344091


Someone say "Jack Daniels"?? I believe I'll take another sip from my glass. And...like this ice season...no ice in my glass either.


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## swone

I got some walleyes out of the freezer and had a really nice meal tonight


----------



## set-the-drag

Sheeeet that looks like something I'd get downtown for 50$


----------



## Rooster

Cadillac is so slow, guy at the bait shop felt guilty selling us bait.

But, 13" of ice, and eeking a few of these out.





  








Gill




__
Rooster


__
Feb 28, 2020


----------



## bobberbucket

Isn’t it GLORIOUS outside! Makes me remember the time we used to have winter! 

I love it when Melissa gets all dressed up all snappy to say it’s gonna be cold she can come ice fishing with me anytime! 

I didn’t get a chance to survey the areas I wanted to yesterday... Today looks like another good day for a cruise with the heat on. Wonder what some of these protected spots are gonna look like Monday morning.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> this would be us if Jack Daniels is involved
> View attachment 344091


One time I was in a bass boat with someone Who thought that their boat would easily hop a sandbar during low water conditions to get into a river channel. It pretty much went like this! That was the last boat ride I ever took with him. lolololol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Well folks hopefully I will be in a boat by Tuesday with one my outlaw fishing buddies! If we have ice up in New York for Chautauqua tourney I will fish that place , the other 2 tourneys we were not posting ass for on non quality fisheries!!! Only reason I miss that one is if grandpa goes to the honey hole in the sky!! Love u grandpa , u are the reason why I love great outdoors and respect it!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Well folks hopefully I will be in a boat by Tuesday with one my outlaw fishing buddies! If we have ice up in New York for Chautauqua tourney I will fish that place , the other 2 tourneys we were not posting ass for on non quality fisheries!!! Only reason I miss that one is if grandpa goes to the honey hole in the sky!! Love u grandpa , u are the reason why I love great outdoors and respect it!!!


Just keep the legacy alive brother that’s all you can do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> One time I was in a bass boat with someone Who thought that their boat would easily hop a sandbar during low water conditions to get into a river channel. It pretty much went like this! That was the last boat ride I ever took with him. lolololol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol did that at pymi years ago


----------



## brad crappie

Busting ass not posting damn spell check crap


----------



## brad crappie

I know spelling and using the right grammar really gets to some folks on heRe


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Lol did that at pymi years ago


My Superman days are over. It really was like flying until I hit the water! Then my mind immediately switched gears to where’s the boat and is it about to kill me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I know spelling and using the right grammar really gets to some folks on heRe


Sometimes I do it on purpose just because I know it’s giving someone a nervous twitch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LakeMaster

Sunday then all next week is all mild and rain !!! And Melissa on Fox 8 is attractive but I don’t think she will give you a second look.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

LakeMaster said:


> Sunday then all next week is all mild and rain !!! And Melissa on Fox 8 is attractive but I don’t think she will give you a second look.


You’re right I think she will go for him on the first look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> Sunday then all next week is all mild and rain !!! And Melissa on Fox 8 is attractive but I don’t think she will give you a second look.


What’s A matter Crankit did ya have to make yourself a new name? I’ve known it was you the whole time you’ve been here you’re a bad actor.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah sometimes I don't realize until it's posted. Looks like I was having a stroke typing


----------



## LakeMaster

What are you talking about. Who and what is Crankit. You are confusing me !


----------



## set-the-drag

Guys we all know the only reason anyone watches fox 8 is for Natalie herbig


----------



## bobberbucket

LakeMaster said:


> What are you talking about. Who and what is Crankit. You are confusing me !


Ohhhh Stan how I’ve missed you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Ohhhh Stan how I’ve missed you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Reunited and it feels so gooooood  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Guys we all know the only reason anyone watches fox 8 is for Natalie herbig


Either way fox 8 is well stocked with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Side note, I did just pass a pond completely ice covered with snow on it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Correction, it seems to be ALL ponds are that way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Ice bucket good your binoculars out , what’s going on plx area thx


----------



## brad crappie

John


----------



## brad crappie

Get


----------



## bobberbucket

Interesting forecast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Interesting forecast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Problem is the ridge coming starting Sunday. I don’t think the cold can overpower the ridge. Reason why I’m headed to Chautauqua. That and I gotta prefish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> Interesting forecast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is a bombo genius bigger than a polar orgasm BB?


----------



## bobberbucket

Tinknocker1 said:


> Is a bombo genius bigger than a polar orgasm BB?


 I’m not sure I think this is my first bombo genius...I sure hope it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

bobberbucket said:


> I’m not sure I think this is my first bombo genius...I sure hope it is!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might just call the vet and have him put me down lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It’s time for the next rendition of polar fishing co! Check it out and give us a thumbs up and feel free to subscribe to our channel! Share it around with friends if you’d like. Really appreciate any support you guys have! Thanks again! Next video will be filmed this Sunday on Chautauqua!


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It’s time for the next rendition of polar fishing co! Check it out and give us a thumbs up and feel free to subscribe to our channel! Share it around with friends if you’d like. Really appreciate any support you guys have! Thanks again! Next video will be filmed this Sunday on Chautauqua!


Very enjoyable video!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Very enjoyable video!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Im tempted to find some ice somewhere myself this weekend. Only the 25 lbs lifting restriction and no pulling or pushing at all really limits me. Maybe ill have to sit on a dock and pretend


----------



## Outasync

If anyone is interested in some new tackle tacklesupplydepot.com has ice stuff on sale right now! Ordered a bunch of new stuff to help the itch grow!


----------



## Beepum19

Freedom


----------



## Beepum19

Found some ice 16 hrs away. Lake of woods. Beautiful place. They had 36 inches of ice. We stayed in a sleeper house and caught a ton of small walleye and sauger. Fun trip enjoyed pleanty of drinks and ice fishing in my sweats and t shirt. Even had a few cocktails at the igloo bar while fishing.


----------



## Beepum19

Here’s some more eh. Good luck guys enjoy the thread.


----------



## Muddy

Nice. That looks like a good time. I lived in Wisconsin for awhile, that brings back memories.


----------



## bobberbucket

Beepum19 said:


> Found some ice 16 hrs away. Lake of woods. Beautiful place. They had 36 inches of ice. We stayed in a sleeper house and caught a ton of small walleye and sauger. Fun trip enjoyed pleanty of drinks and ice fishing in my sweats and t shirt. Even had a few cocktails at the igloo bar while fishing.


That’s awesome! Looks like the heaven that ice fishermen go to when they die!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I









Speaking of heavenly temps. Anyone who has any protected ponds bays or little areas that might be icy I suggest you check them today you might be surprised at what you find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

I'm taking my buddy(dog) and my spuddy to go poke a couple semi-rigid waterways.


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> I'm taking my buddy(dog) and my spuddy to go poke a couple semi-rigid waterways.


Be safe and good luck if you happen to find something!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I'm willing to bet everything is skimmed over down here. I bought a new trolling motor on Monday and since then I think this has to have been the coldest and snowiest weather we've had all year.


----------



## Bprice1031

crappiedude said:


> I'm willing to bet everything is skimmed over down here. I bought a new trolling motor on Monday and since then I think this has to have been the coldest and snowiest weather we've had all year.


We appreciate you buying a new motor to give us all one last chance to walk on water.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> I'm willing to bet everything is skimmed over down here. I bought a new trolling motor on Monday and since then I think this has to have been the coldest and snowiest weather we've had all year.


Thank you for making that purchase! It’s definitely helping! I suspect there may be someone on NEO ice today. 

I received some interesting field reports from some of my ice syndicate brothers. 

If you knew where to look there was some ice yesterday in protected areas that was questionable yesterday that may be totally doable today. One of those areas has been frozen over for about a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Bprice1031 said:


> We appreciate you buying a new motor to give us all on last chance to walk on water.


I enjoy your guys winter posts so much I'm willing to do my part to help you guys out. I thought the temps would plummet once I tore the fireplace apart and made it inoperable for the next few months and when that failed to produce the results that were needed I opted to buy the new TM.
It's been expensive but I hope it gets you guys 1 last shot before you have to call the ice season.


----------



## icebucketjohn

SEE YA IN THE AUTUMN WHEN THE LEAVES START TURNING & ICE SEASON IS APPROACHING AGAIN.


----------



## icebucketjohn

BUMP


----------



## icebucketjohn

OOPS


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Thank you for making that purchase! It’s definitely helping! I suspect there may be someone on NEO ice today.
> 
> I received some interesting field reports from some of my ice syndicate brothers.
> 
> If you knew where to look there was some ice yesterday in protected areas that was questionable yesterday that may be totally doable today. One of those areas has been frozen over for about a month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Planning on going out today or tomorrow?


----------



## snag

My go to pond opened up this past few days with those west winds, no protected areas, so with a coming warm up ,I’ll be trying for some early perch this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

was coming through plx at daylight and checked a few spots and found paper thin ice with snow on top, does not look good at all with the warm up and rain we have comming


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Planning on going out today or tomorrow?


Tomorrow’s a maybe. Monday for sure if there’s anything left to work with!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Plx is having the polar plunge this afternoon, same with edge water park. Mm I’ll pass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Plx is having the polar plunge this afternoon, same with edge water park. Mm I’ll pass
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s fun to watch lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

they had one at mosquito a few years back at the state park. was ice fishing and kept hearing chain saws and seeing guys walking around and later a bunch of people showed up in swimming trunks and jumped in.....you have to be borderline nuts to do that


----------



## Maplehick

cement569 said:


> they had one at mosquito a few years back at the state park. was ice fishing and kept hearing chain saws and seeing guys walking around and later a bunch of people showed up in swimming trunks and jumped in.....you have to be borderline nuts to do that


A high percentage of those people probably say the same thing about ice fishermen.lol

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

cement569 said:


> they had one at mosquito a few years back at the state park. was ice fishing and kept hearing chain saws and seeing guys walking around and later a bunch of people showed up in swimming trunks and jumped in.....you have to be borderline nuts to do that


Certifiable NUT'S is more like it!! If I did that " Mr. Happy" would probably disappear forever!!? LOL


----------



## flyphisherman

I toured the local ponds to find a thin crust of semi rigid slush. The best I could find could barely support the weight of the spud bar. The snow definitely put the damper on the ice making here. My buddy was happy to get out and get some miles in, but my spuddy was saddened by the state of our winter.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

same here, take the time and look up the word bored and im pretty sure you will see my picture. gonna be warm and rain for a few days but wendsday looks pretty good....might have to go into attack mode.....fish beware


----------



## bobberbucket

Well boys 1st of March here we are! Looks like the last 19 were gonna see for awhile according to the forecast. Which is about as trustworthy as a fart.  I don’t really care either way at this point. As long as get to do some style of marathon fishing before I return to work. Planning on hitting it hard right up until! 

I’ll probably pull the shanty & sled out of the truck this week. But I’ll be leaving the spud and the rest just Incase the weather throws us a curveball between now and the 15th which I wouldn’t mind at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Well boys 1st of March here we are! Looks like the last 19 were gonna see for awhile according to the forecast. Which is about as trustworthy as a fart.  I don’t really care either way at this point. As long as get to do some style of marathon fishing before I return to work. Planning on hitting it hard right up until!
> 
> I’ll probably pull the shanty & sled out of the truck this week. But I’ll be leaving the spud and the rest just Incase the weather throws us a curveball between now and the 15th which I wouldn’t mind at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Souns like somebody got bad news from their boss, or they're planning a trip with the family and other boss.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Souns like somebody got bad news from their boss, or they're planning a trip with the family and other boss.


No. But this ain’t my first rodeo I know how it’s gonna go down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Oh, these are sad times indeed, when even the narrowest of all the icers talks about pulling the gear out of his truck!!! At this rate I don't even know if we are going to get 25 more posts to get up to 3000. The saddest thing of all is that getting to 3000 posts is going to be the highlight of this thread this year, although the renaming and reappearance of Stan has to be a close second. Seriously, I don't even know what to make of someone renaming themselves and heading back to post some more.


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> Oh, these are sad times indeed, when even the narrowest of all the icers talks about pulling the gear out of his truck!!! At this rate I don't even know if we are going to get 25 more posts to get up to 3000. The saddest thing of all is that getting to 3000 posts is going to be the highlight of this thread this year, although the renaming and reappearance of Stan has to be a close second. Seriously, I don't even know what to make of someone renaming themselves and heading back to post some more.


It is a sad day when BB is planning on pulling the sled and shack out of his truck. For what it's worth this thread has been a very informative and much needed break from reality this winter. The best picture posted so far has to be Brad kissing that damn crappie.


----------



## swone

It was a European kiss...


----------



## bobberbucket

Settle down boys!  I said I was taking the shack in the sled out there will still be plenty of hard water gear in my truck for the time being if the need arises. 
There will still be winter fishing and reports here until work life pulls the plug on my season.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BTW I think the funniest post of the entire winter so far belongs to @Tinknocker1! With post #1623 I laughed until I cried.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> BTW I think the funniest post of the entire winter so far belongs to Tinknocker1! With post #1623 I laughed until I cried.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just went back and read that, it was so simple and beautiful!!!


----------



## Muddy

This last little winter blast was kind of nice. It didn’t do much freezing up though. That sun is getting high in the sky and putting out some heat. Winter is about over (no offense BB). I’m hoping to get this skim ice cleared off and get after some perch this week from the bank. I’m going to drink some beer and fry up some fish on the patio today while enjoying some sunshine.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> This last little winter blast was kind of nice. It didn’t do much freezing up though. That sun is getting high in the sky and putting out some heat. Winter is about over (no offense BB). I’m hoping to get this skim ice cleared off and get after some perch this week from the bank. I’m going to drink some beer and fry up some fish on the patio today while enjoying some sunshine.


No offense taken I’ll be in a boat Tuesday myself.  gotta work with what we got. I’m going to check some ice tomorrow but if it’s no no stuff then I’ll hit some open water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

I'm pretty sure 3 geese = 1 bobber, just saying I'm not going out there but.....









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> I'm pretty sure 3 geese = 1 bobber, just saying I'm not going out there but.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I’m gonna need you to inbox me the coordinates of the location of those geese!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrodyC

Well fellas it’s been a ride this winter. Lots of ups and downs. I’ve thoroughly enjoyed the ride even though I never got in the ice. I hope to see you all throughout the rest of the year posting the big fish of spring and summer. 

Already planning for next winter and a trip north is definitely in order.


----------



## icantdecide

Little ice fishing weekend on Elk Lake Michigan. Lots of beer laughs and a few fish.


----------



## Full_Choke

I feel your pain. I decided not to make the trip to Chautauqua this weekend because of the snow. My next chance is in two weeks. Maybe Simcoe? Going to have to have a better plan next winter. Time to sell a snowmobile and purge item's I'll never use again !


----------



## Bprice1031

Where's IHD with an ice report? Figured he would've found some hard water between the Atlantic Ocean and the Mississippi River somewhere??????


----------



## cement569

well fellow ice cadets, ol man winter threw us one hell of a curve ball this season. but this thread was very fun and imformative. everyone behaved and shared pics and reports and I have a real good feeling that by October we will all be back here ready to get the ice season started. I cant wait p.s ....thanks Dave for getting this whole thing rolling


----------



## bobberbucket

icantdecide said:


> Little ice fishing weekend on Elk Lake Michigan. Lots of beer laughs and a few fish.


Looks like it was awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

Yes, a wicked curve ball indeed. This winter was awful, had a couple days on Ohio ice, a trip to Michigan and 3 to Chautauqua. My gear is going away tomorrow for 9 1/2 months unfortunately. Leaving my rods rigged up for next season tho, already thinking mid December


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yes thanks for starting the thread again bobber! I did not even get a chance to check anything,but did enjoy some open water saugeye and trout fishing. 
I had my fingers crossed the last few weeks I would at least get enuff to get on a pond or two but between bad timing and a couple personal things going on during the one chance I would of had it just didnt happen for me.. 
Here's to next season guys! And fingers still crossed for you guys further north and the guys traveling to better conditions!


----------



## brad crappie

Fished above ice today on Erie! Biggest crap was short of 12in caught around 12 - 15 mostly 6-8in and a bunch of gills and seeds! No 9in gills or seeds! 6- 8 ditch pickles!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning folks,- Very mild and looks like the rains coming. I’m still planning on taking my spud for a little walk for research purposes today. I have some places to check I’ll be prepared to ice fish but I highly doubt i will be. 

Guess I’ll be packing my raincoat & long rod for today’s adventure. Hopefully the long rod action doesn’t disappoint with this sharp warm up this week.  

Haven’t decided yet where I’m going but hopefully some fish wanna play when I get there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

FUN FACT: ONLY 283 Days until first ice! Give or take a day or 30 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

On a good note you're easily going to get 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

To 3000

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Today! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Congrats! I enjoyed seeing the daily forecast every day all winter and appreciate your enthusiasm it's unwaivering!!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Here we are 3k!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Congrats! I enjoyed seeing the daily forecast every day all winter and appreciate your enthusiasm it's unwaivering!!
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I appreciate the nudge over the edge! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Here we are 3k!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got the three thousandth post. Congrats BB.


----------



## bobberbucket

Thank you to EVERYONE who has participated in this thread from all over the state throughout this winter! I look forward to our yearly winter shenanigans really helps pass the time. 

Hopefully I’ll have some fish porn to throw up in here this week to put this thread to bed properly! 

I appreciate the OGF staff for allowing us to have this long running thread! 
And for keeping it clean when sometimes we might fail to do so. 
I’m sure it’s a lot of work reading through all these post to make sure it’s clean enough. And I know this would not be possible without you guys so THANK YOU! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You got the three thousandth post. Congrats BB.


I thought I was going to have to kill Swone to get it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

Well, my ice gear is still in the truck, and when I unpack it will be stored until next winter. Very disappointing season, but I will be ready again next year!

Got in about 30hrs on the ice over three days, I’m grateful, but the fishing was disappointing. The bite was non-existent on Cadillac Thursday, super slow on both Cadillac & Mitchell on Friday, and the trip quickly devolved into more of a drinking trip than a fishing trip. Saturday the weather improved and so did the bite, but the quality of fish did not.

I finally found the crappie on Saturday, they were hitting pretty good……only one problem, they were all this size:











The perch were finally eating, but you had to catch about 10 of these:










And then, you might get one of these:










Even the walleye made an appearance, but unfortunately, this was the big one of the bunch:










I’m done for the year, and regret not being able to wait a few weeks until “last ice”, I think that a couple warm days up there, and the fish will really turn-on.

Switching over to the kayak (still vertical jig with ice rods), but it is just not the same.

How many more days until ice?


----------



## bobberbucket

Rooster said:


> Well, my ice gear is still in the truck, and when I unpack it will be stored until next winter. Very disappointing season, but I will be ready again next year!
> 
> Got in about 30hrs on the ice over three days, I’m grateful, but the fishing was disappointing. The bite was non-existent on Cadillac Thursday, super slow on both Cadillac & Mitchell on Friday, and the trip quickly devolved into more of a drinking trip than a fishing trip. Saturday the weather improved and so did the bite, but the quality of fish did not.
> 
> I finally found the crappie on Saturday, they were hitting pretty good……only one problem, they were all this size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perch were finally eating, but you had to catch about 10 of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then, you might get one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the walleye made an appearance, but unfortunately, this was the big one of the bunch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m done for the year, and regret not being able to wait a few weeks until “last ice”, I think that a couple warm days up there, and the fish will really turn-on.
> 
> Switching over to the kayak (still vertical jig with ice rods), but it is just not the same.
> 
> How many more days until ice?


If the late ice bite of there is as good as the late ice bite when we have one down here I can only imagine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

I would love to hole hop up there in shorts & a T-shirt without even carrying an auger:

“As it warms and the spring rains begin, the lakes surface gets slushy and the melting snow and ice drains down the old open fishing holes, for a short time we experience some of the best Crappie fishing of the year. The whirlpools in the holes must aerate the lakes which bring schools of Crappie to the surface.

Regardless of the depth you’re fishing, the Crappie suspend in the top 3 feet. The trick is not to spook them. Often as you catch one, others will follow it up the hole. It’s a frenzy. The conditions don’t last long though, only while the old fishing holes drain before the ice goes away.”

https://cadillacmichigan.com/trophy-pike-to-crappie-frenzy-on-lakes-mitchell-cadillac/


----------



## swone

I had a great time on this thread this year, and I would also like to thank all the mods that have to read all our inanity and also thank everyone that participated. I enjoy all the companionship, it really helps pass these dreary winter months. I think it's pretty amazing how we all contribute in our own way, and we are so special as a group that people have assumed multiple identities to attempt to troll us.


----------



## dlancy

I packed everything away yesterday, shanty and all . Great thread and discussion this year fellow icers with little to no saltine sally safety shamming. Wishing everyone a good year as we wait for the hardwater once again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Really enjoyed myself also hopefully next ice season we can have our meet and greet on some good ice. Keep.positive everyone next season is going to be a good one 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dustinlancy said:


> I packed everything away yesterday, shanty and all . Great thread and discussion this year fellow icers with little to no saltine sally safety shamming. Wishing everyone a good year as we wait for the hardwater once again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There wasn’t even enough ice for the “ Die hard experts “ Who usually come out after the ice reaches about 4 to 6 inches proclaiming all their years of experience and knowledge about ice safety. 

Thank god because I hate those guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Really enjoyed myself also hopefully next ice season we can have our meet and greet on some good ice. Keep.positive everyone next season is going to be a good one
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Oh next season is going to be frigid! And there will be a meet and greet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You know every hole I fished this season I spudded I never drilled one hole with my nils this year that’s kind of sad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tolhuin

I just found a whole new level of derangement. I don't think there's any established ice fishing in southern Argentina, and we could potentially corner the market! Check out the low temperatures in June and July!!! This could change everything!!!! There's lakes everywhere!


----------



## snag

Yep I put the auger away yesterday, it was some good reading this past season, hope for some good ice next time around. And hope for a meet up on moggie , I had a bunch of smokies made up to bring but alas no meet up so I ate em alltill next ice!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

That reminds me snag I need to break out the dehydrator and do a little batch of jerky and Smokies myself here in the near future.


----------



## Shad Rap

snag said:


> Yep I put the auger away yesterday, it was some good reading this past season, hope for some good ice next time around. And hope for a meet up on moggie , I had a bunch of smokies made up to bring but alas no meet up so I ate em alltill next ice!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could kill all those in one sitting....looks good!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

One last recap of porn and other pics from the season. Might have one more shot on ice this Saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> One last recap of porn and other pics from the season. Might have one more shot on ice this Saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it brotha!! if I can get on today I will but I’m highly doubting it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Raindrops are falling but I’m still out here after them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Been pretty slow so far a few hits and one dink on an old favorite . think I’m going to have to move around to find some more productive waters.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Been pretty slow so far a few hits and one dink on an old favorite . think I’m going to have to move around to find some more productive waters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe darker colors? Water has to be stained pretty good no?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Been pretty slow so far a few hits and one dink on an old favorite . think I’m going to have to move around to find some more productive waters.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What time you out till? I might get out of work here nice and early. Pretty slow around these parts at the moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

set-the-drag said:


> Maybe darker colors? Water has to be stained pretty good no?


Water is stained down here in the sw corner of the state and we smoked them yesterday pretty good on red/chart and black chart tubes under a cork.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Maybe darker colors? Water has to be stained pretty good no?


To pretty much give away my location the water is Gin clear where I am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Yep, it’s “clear” to me where you are!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BB, where ya at?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Was wading in the river tripped over a log filled my waders took a sketchy swim for my life and lost my phone. Iceholedestroyer right about when I was trying to answer your call I went down. Lol I feel alive now!!! I won't be reachable by phone till tomorrow sometime.


----------



## swone

The shadow of the trees tells me all I need to know!!!


IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB, where ya at?!?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Note to self swimming in chest waders is difficult


----------



## swone

It puts the shanty in the basement until next year or it gets the hose again


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Note to self swimming in chest waders is difficult


I fell down in some rapids in the Cuyahoga and got taken for an incredibly unpleasant ride in water at least 20 degrees warmer than today and it was horrible


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Note to self swimming in chest waders is difficult


Is the phone shot? Is that why I get voicemail every time?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Phones still in the river twas a situation I got myself into!


----------



## bobberbucket

Lost my favorite hat too!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

When I didn’t see your truck anywhere and your phone was straight to voicemail I figured you may have went swimming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> When I didn’t see your truck anywhere and your phone was straight to voicemail I figured you may have went swimmin
> 
> 
> Yeah it was @FP im glad I didn't pass anyone on my way to the truck and I drove home in my boxers with the heat blasting which was equally embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

swone said:


> View attachment 344873
> 
> 
> It puts the shanty in the basement until next year or it gets the hose again


----------



## set-the-drag

Be happy you didn't get pulled over


----------



## swone

It’s actually easier to get my Shanti up those stairs than down​


----------



## snag

Well that’s number 2 phone for BB this season , bet that was a cold one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Thank God my new phone should be here at some point today! Unfortunately it probably won't be here in time for today's fishing adventure so I probably won't have any pictures to post today. Unless it comes this morning. I'll be on the water with a friend by early afternoon Hopefully some fish wanna play today!


----------



## bobberbucket

snag said:


> Well that’s number 2 phone for BB this season , bet that was a cold one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hell on phones on average I destroy 3 phones a year! I kind wanna stop by the river and magnet fish to see if I can get my otter box back. Plus it would be great to find my lucky hat washed up somewhere.


----------



## DBV

See you next year guys. Has been a good thread. Hoping next year will be a great, long ice fishing season!


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> See you next year guys. Has been a good thread. Hoping next year will be a great, long ice fishing season!


Next year be ready to drill 20" of ice!


----------



## kit carson

If we get that much ice bobber be ready to go pound some pigs on Erie buddy 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> If we get that much ice bobber be ready to go pound some pigs on Erie buddy
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


You can bet I'll be there!


----------



## Workingman

Bobber, I hate to say this, but it sounds like that "lucky" hat wasn't all that lucky!! Haha. If I were you, I'd just adopt a new luckIER hat! I never got on ice this year, first year in MANY! Here's to next year!!
Now, bring on the spring crappie bite!


----------



## viking

HEY BB, I ALWAYS THOUGHT YOUR SUPPOSE TO TAKE A BATH ON SATURDAY? AND IF I WERE YOU I'D BUY A DRY BAG FOR YOUR PHONE AND PUT 2 LANYARD CLIPS ON IT!! JUST A THOUGHT HA HA


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Back at it with some purdy perch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Back at it with some purdy perch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/


----------



## bobberbucket

This tablet sucks I'm still without phone . I did fish today and that sucked too lol I'll say this it was wet and nasty & slow. Good news is my phone did come but bad news is I'm locked out of my cloud and it's telling me I gotta wait 3days to reset my password long story short it's useless. So after I go to the Apple store and try and get it working I'll be headed out to the lake for redemption! Nice perchy ICD


----------



## cement569

kinda sucks about your phone, went out to my favorite haunts at plx today between rains and caught gills and crappie, just not keepers....all dinks. oh well its early things will pick up


----------



## snag

I got out this morning before the rains came back for some pike, no hits at all but saw a mature bald eagle , a buzzard flew by and some red wing blackbirds, good signs of spring, some ice on a bay . But it was still a good outing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The weather doesn't look terrible today. Some rain this afternoon hopefully it's not ridiculous. After I get done at the Apple store trying to sort this mess out. I'm gonna run for the lake and catch up with a buddy hopefully some fish wanna play today! So far this week has been down right abusive. Best of luck to those venturing out today. Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


----------



## miked913

https://www.geckobrands.com/all-products
I have one of the clear phone bags, you can use your phone right through the bag. I shot underwater, pics and videos while snorkeling.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I will definitely be going the plastic route in the future. Truth be told I was live streaming on Facebook with my phone in my chest pocket. When ICD called I went to grab it and lost my footing at the same time. I'm not sure I could have recovered it with a bag but my odds would have been better.


----------



## bobberbucket

Scratch that those bags float I wish I would have had one


----------



## miked913

I have to admit I was sceptical of them and it was hard to actually dunk it on purpose! But worked like a charm! I chased that little barracuda for 50 yards or so.
















Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> I have to admit I was sceptical of them and it was hard to actually dunk it on purpose! But worked like a charm! I chased that little barracuda for 50 yards or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


That's pretty sweet you were like Jacque cousteau!!


----------



## miked913

Just a little shorter, fatter and balder, but yeah something like him.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

miked913 said:


> Just a little shorter, fatter and balder, but yeah something like him.
> 
> Sent
> 
> I would have surfaced talking in that Accent for sure!


----------



## bobberbucket

6 years ago today I was ice fishing 3 miles out of Catawba walked out with mousejam515 Facebook memories Really knows how to bring a tear your to your eye and make you wish you were ice fishing in the western basin right now.


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely agree buddy we where still pounding some big walleye this tjme.last year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Armed A new dry bag i’m making my way to the lake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

just got back, started to rain wasn't gonna get soaked like yesterday. the cold front really put a hurtin on the bite. caught fish yesterday mostly average gills and dink crappie, went back this a.m and one bite one fish. maybe after the rain moves through they might put the feed bag on again......real lite bite, you really have to watch your float for any movement


----------



## bobberbucket

Current status 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## swone

you know his phone was always dry


----------



## bobberbucket

Absolutely choking the black and chartreuse tube 1/64th jig My buddy is doing better than I on some type of shad body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Despite the wind & cold rain at times was a pretty good day! My buddy for sure caught more than I seem as if he was always quietly reeling one in on the other end of the boat.

Fish were sorta scattered in 10 fow the fish seemed to want larger profile baits today. Caught them fishing as deep as 7ft in 10fow 

and as shallow as 2ft in 10 ft they would come up and smash it. Felt good to get into some it’s been a rough week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

Jumping the gun by 2 days, but dang did we rail out of of Catawba early March 2014,2015. Polar Vortex awaits us all 2020/2021.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Absolutely choking the black and chartreuse tube 1/64th jig My buddy is doing better than I on some type of shad body.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look like they're all dressed up for the dance!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> They look like they're all dressed up for the dance!


90% of them we males with nice color but there were some grown ladies in the mix as well. They weren’t super aggressive but a little pop of the float would entice a strike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Despite the wind & cold rain at times was a pretty good day! My buddy for sure caught more than I seem as if he was always quietly reeling one in on the other end of the boat.
> 
> Fish were sorta scattered in 10 fow the fish seemed to want larger profile baits today. Caught them fishing as deep as 7ft in 10fow
> 
> and as shallow as 2ft in 10 ft they would come up and smash it. Felt good to get into some it’s been a rough week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look like some pigs. Nice job!


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> Absolutely choking the black and chartreuse tube


Nice bag of fish you guys got, good job.
I was out today for a while and those black/chart tubes were on for us today too. My buddy started with red/chart but after I had about 10 or so fish on the black/chart and he hadn't had a so much as a single hit, he made the switch.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Looks like a good day! Love them cold water specs


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Nice bag of fish you guys got, good job.
> I was out today for a while and those black/chart tubes were on for us today too. My buddy started with red/chart but after I had about 10 or so fish on the black/chart and he hadn't had a so much as a single hit, he made the switch.


I remembered you mentioning the black and chartreuse the other day. That’s why I decided to throw it on when they wouldn’t touch the gulp . I haven’t thrown that combo in so long I wouldn’t have thought of it if it weren’t for you. The pan Assassin my buddy was throwing very deadly was chartreuse also. For some reason they were high on the fat baits & chartreuse today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I remembered you mentioning the black and chartreuse the other day.


I'm glad they worked for you.
Our water is so stained right now I just think the dark colors are just more visible under these conditions. Just like you most of our bites were extremely light. We did see mid-40's water temps today. Only bad thing today was my buddy caught all the big fish and I had a dink fest going on in the boat.


----------



## crappiedude

Oh and I couldn't get a hit on a big bait...just wouldn't touch it.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Oh and I couldn't get a hit on a big bait...just wouldn't touch it.


What size jig were you throwing? I had to bump up from 1/100 to 1/64


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s interesting that I’m using dark color to attract fish in gin clear water and your using the same in the mud.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> What size jig were you throwing? I had to bump up from 1/100 to 1/64
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


99% of the time I'm throwing a 1/16 oz jig with a #2 hook and I'll fish jig and cork from 6" deep down to about 9' deep. I prefer to use a peg float rather than a slip float. Most times I can keep my set up to 6' or less even if the fish are deeper and I can get away with an 8' rod & 6# mono. I am not a fan of braid. 
Again most of the time I just use 1 1/2" tubes but with really finicky fish I have been known to trim 1/2 of the nose and tail off the tubes. I looks stupid and I have no idea why a fish will hit it but they do.
I also like throwing shad bodies if the fish just want that larger profile. 
I will add crappie nibbles most of the time.
In cold water like we have now I tend to let the wind work the baits if I can but Some days they just watch until you pop that cork.

That is weird how you used the dark colors in that clear water...I'd be grabbing me some Money Milk.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Beer battered Lake Erie walleye, caught by yours truly, for the lady and I this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Little chilly this morning... I say by noon that sunshine will get them stirring around a bit. I’m hoping to get out later today but I’ve gotta take care of a few things first and I’ll probably have to butter the wife up a bit. 

If she’s not feeling it I’ll just suck it up and stay home. 

My fishing parter reminded me yesterday evening that the weather looks great for next week no sense in making her mad now he has a valid point! lollolololo. Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> 99% of the time I'm throwing a 1/16 oz jig with a #2 hook and I'll fish jig and cork from 6" deep down to about 9' deep. I prefer to use a peg float rather than a slip float. Most times I can keep my set up to 6' or less even if the fish are deeper and I can get away with an 8' rod & 6# mono. I am not a fan of braid.
> Again most of the time I just use 1 1/2" tubes but with really finicky fish I have been known to trim 1/2 of the nose and tail off the tubes. I looks stupid and I have no idea why a fish will hit it but they do.
> I also like throwing shad bodies if the fish just want that larger profile.
> I will add crappie nibbles most of the time.
> In cold water like we have now I tend to let the wind work the baits if I can but Some days they just watch until you pop that cork.
> 
> That is weird how you used the dark colors in that clear water...I'd be grabbing me some Money Milk.


Our style is very similar.. I’m 100% a mono & pegged float guy. No slip bobbers in open water for me ever. I drop too many fish and I can’t effectively work my plastic. 

Although that could be all in my head because my fishing partner uses a type of braid without a leader a slip bobber a BIG one and he’s deadly. 

I totally don’t understand it but it surely works for him. 

I prefer 4lb mono but I’ve been forcing running myself to run 6lb and I have to admit it’s kind of nice to be able just a horse them right in! I feel like I get better action out of my baits using the 4lb but that’s probably in my head too. I certainly don’t miss all the stretch that I get when using 4lb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> I prefer 4lb mono


I think I do to.
I switched to 6# because I popped the line too many times setting the hook. Down here we don't usually face any gin clear water and weed beds are pretty scarce. Now wood; stick-ups, stumps and laydowns are common. A little heavier line is a big plus. In some cases I'll switch to weedless jigs if they're buried deep in the cover.
Now when it comes to swimming jigs, most of my rods will have 4# test. I like the easier casting and the longer distances I get. Also if the fish are deep I'll go to a 5/32 oz jig head to help the bait get down quicker.
I will use slip floats when using live bait but I rarely have live bait with me.

I think I've improved my landing of fish, especially bigger fish by going to larger hooks. Most of the time I will use a #2 hook but at times I will use a #4. By using larger hooks I do miss out on catching as many gills but I'm okay with it. If by chance I'm missing fish after fish I will switch to a #6 or even a #8 on a lighter head just to see what's hitting. Usually it's gills but on occasion it will be crappie. My guess is they just want that slower fall.


----------



## bobberbucket

Believe it or not some of the bays I’m driving past at mogadore Have skim ice it must’ve showed up last night.


----------



## bobberbucket

I think the temps made them a little sluggish but they’re still eating 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMK

bobberbucket said:


> I think the temps made them a little sluggish but they’re still eating
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the color on those fish! i ll try to find a couple pale muddy water fish to share in the next couple days


----------



## durpdurp41

Here's my favorite crappie color of all time. It out fishes live bait a lot of days. Thanks for the reports while the rest of us are at work bobber. Reading about you catching fish makes our days just a little bit better.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Them tux looking sharp on them fish


----------



## bobberbucket

durpdurp41 said:


> Here's my favorite crappie color of all time. It out fishes live bait a lot of days. Thanks for the reports while the rest of us are at work bobber. Reading about you catching fish makes our days just a little bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I’ve had some good days on electric chicken that’s for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well today was slower pick than anticipated that cold last really made them picky. They pretty much wanted the jig still. They didn’t want any popping. 

Still a decent bag tho most of which were caught by my partner he spanked me again 4 to one with the same bait only. Only difference was he was using a float 4x the size of mine. Average size fish was running 10” some 11’s in the mix maybe only 5 fish caught today were under 9 “. Which was a unusual. 

Had to cut our trip shorter than I’d liked due to some issues with my elbow that became too unpleasant to stand. I greatly appreciate my partner’s sacrifice and consideration for heading in early when conditions actually were nice. 

All fish came on chartreuse pan assassin 1/32 jig it was really choppy for most of the time the heavy jig was key. Water temp was 37 up to 40 in some protected areas. Visibility was about 8feet. 

I’m done till at least Monday I’m gonna rest this arm and captain the recliner. 

Edit: we also boated 7 largemouth between 2-3lbs 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

If you have joint pain Aleve (naproxen sodium) is your friend. No not ibuprofen, no not aspirin, no not Tylenol. It's an anti inflammatory. 1 in the morning, 1 in the evening. Once the pain goes away keep taking it for at least a week or 2.
It's the drug for people over 40 (or do physical work for a living)
10,000,000 old people can't all be wrong.


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> with my elbow that became too unpleasant to stand


If you have joint pain Aleve (naproxen sodium) is your friend. No not ibuprofen, no not aspirin, no not Tylenol. It's an anti inflammatory. 1 in the morning, 1 in the evening. Once the pain goes away keep taking it for at least a week or 2.
It's the drug for people over 40 (or do physical work for a living)

10,000,000 old people can't all be wrong.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> If you have joint pain Aleve (naproxen sodium) is your friend. No not ibuprofen, no not aspirin, no not Tylenol. It's an anti inflammatory. 1 in the morning, 1 in the evening. Once the pain goes away keep taking it for at least a week or 2.
> It's the drug for people over 40 (or do physical work for a living)
> 10,000,000 old people can't all be wrong.


I’m gonna give that a try! I need to do something different. 
I’ve got a screw in my elbow. It’s is probably gonna need some more work in the future. The weather aggravates it my work aggravates it if I bang it on something it’s sore for couple weeks. It sucks! I am living on the heating pad and ibuprofen when it’s angry.

At a young age you never seem to think about the long term effects of risky business on atvs! But if I could go back I probably wouldn’t change much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

One of my doctors turned me on to Aleve over 20 years ago.
I was in constant pain.
I humped steel for most of my life, shot bows since I was 9 years old, built way too many stone walls and remodeled some old houses and have abused my joints every way imaginable.
My doc prescribed 2 Aleve in the morning and 2 in the evening for 90 days. He told me not to stop taking it so it had a chance to (not only) reduce the inflammation and but then eliminate it. I find I have good results only taking 1/2 that amount.
My shoulders are shot, I've had 1 knee and both of my wrists operated on plus my 1 ankle is weak and gets really sore but Aleve keeps me out fishing and playing pickleball with out pain. I play pickleball 3-4 times per week and I fish 3-5 time per week. I'm pretty active and I plan on staying that way.
Aleve (or the generic) is a wonder drug. That ibuprofen does nothing for me.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> One of my doctors turned me on to Aleve over 20 years ago.
> I was in constant pain.
> I humped steel for most of my life, shot bows since I was 9 years old, built way too many stone walls and remodeled some old houses and have abused my joints every way imaginable.
> My doc prescribed 2 Aleve in the morning and 2 in the evening for 90 days. He told me not to stop taking it so it had a chance to (not only) reduce the inflammation and but then eliminate it. I find I have good results only taking 1/2 that amount.
> My shoulders are shot, I've had 1 knee and both of my wrists operated on plus my 1 ankle is weak and gets really sore but Aleve keeps me out fishing and playing pickleball with out pain. I play pickleball 3-4 times per week and I fish 3-5 time per week. I'm pretty active and I plan on staying that way.
> Aleve (or the generic) is a wonder drug. That ibuprofen does nothing for me.


I’ll try anything! I’ve eaten enough ibuprofen in the last 20 years I’ll probably die from that  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well it’s back to nippy again today. They may be a little sluggish out there. I bet tomorrow and Sunday they will really start putting that feedback on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

X2 on naproxen’s healing power. Does a lot for me as well


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> X2 on naproxen’s healing power. Does a lot for me as well


How’d the night shift go? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> How’d the night shift go?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Caught a bunch of crappie at the bridge that were all 3-4 inches. Saw 3 modest keepers caught by two other guys in an hour. How come everybody else gets keepers and I'm catching fingerlings? Silky definitely made an appearance.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Caught a bunch of crappie at the bridge that were all 3-4 inches. Saw 3 modest keepers caught by two other guys in an hour. How come everybody else gets keepers and I'm catching fingerlings? Silky definitely made an appearance.


You would’ve done what I told you last night you probably could’ve had a spot to yourself! #Bridgemaster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

There were only two guys there, and they were on the west side and I prefer the east side so that was a non-issue. I do still have that little piece of wisdom in my back pocket for a different situation. #dontthinkIwont


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

To fish or not to fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> To fish or not to fish
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FISH!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Well today was slower pick than anticipated that cold last really made them picky. They pretty much wanted the jig still. They didn’t want any popping.
> 
> Still a decent bag tho most of which were caught by my partner he spanked me again 4 to one with the same bait only. Only difference was he was using a float 4x the size of mine. Average size fish was running 10” some 11’s in the mix maybe only 5 fish caught today were under 9 “. Which was a unusual.
> 
> Had to cut our trip shorter than I’d liked due to some issues with my elbow that became too unpleasant to stand. I greatly appreciate my partner’s sacrifice and consideration for heading in early when conditions actually were nice.
> 
> All fish came on chartreuse pan assassin 1/32 jig it was really choppy for most of the time the heavy jig was key. Water temp was 37 up to 40 in some protected areas. Visibility was about 8feet.
> 
> I’m done till at least Monday I’m gonna rest this arm and captain the recliner.
> 
> Edit: we also boated 7 largemouth between 2-3lbs
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would you ruin those beautiful specs with that ditch pickle in there?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Why would you ruin those beautiful specs with that ditch pickle in there?


Jesus Bill how close did you zoom in looking? lol. Maybe because it choked the jig and so deep that it wasn’t going to survive so my partner harvested it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Looks like it’s gonna be a nice one out there today! Little on the cool side to start with but once that sun starts working it will feel nice. Not much in the way of wind NNW 9 mph should be just enough to give your jigs some free action. 

The fish may be a little sluggish until the sun brings the surface temperatures up. I bet from this evening on these fish are gonna be flat out on fire! Until the next cold front comes and changes the game a little. 

Best of luck to those headed out today. I’m looking forward to seeing some fish porn positive vibes and lips on hooks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Today seems like a good day to check out of the hardwater forum. It’s time for spring fishing and spring tactics! I’ll continue to post reports in the NE section until work consumes all of my freedom. 

Already looking forward to next season’s thread! I’ve already got the title made up but I’ll keep that under my hat until it’s time. 

Thanks for all the laughs and entertainment! I’ll see everyone here again when the time is right! Tight lines last one out lock the door.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

See you in a few months buddy enjoyed myself 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

set-the-drag said:


> Them tux looking sharp on them fish


Correct me if I'm wrong,because I dont fish any clear weedy lakes for crappie. But that seams to be the norm for a black crappie from your guys area,an actually has nothing to do with spawning? 
In my area they are more green and white. Your guys area they are dark and yellow esp the ones bobber post up all winter long. 
I also notice kinda like smallies,if the crappie are feeding really heavy they will show some extra color to. 
I would think you guys have another 5-6 weeks until you start seeing spawning activity..... 
Fyi I love the way they look. They remind you of crappies caught up north in michigan,canada,minnesota,wisc,etc,etc....


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong,because I dont fish any clear weedy lakes for crappie. But that seams to be the norm for a black crappie from your guys area,an actually has nothing to do with spawning?
> In my area they are more green and white. Your guys area they are dark and yellow esp the ones bobber post up all winter long.
> I also notice kinda like smallies,if the crappie are feeding really heavy they will show some extra color to.
> I would think you guys have another 5-6 weeks until you start seeing spawning activity.....
> Fyi I love the way they look. They remind you of crappies caught up north in michigan,canada,minnesota,wisc,etc,etc....


The yellow ones been in the thick weeds some areas I fish they come out almost gold tinted. But I can be on the same lake in a different spot without weeds and the fish will have a different look. I agree most of the fish in the lakes in neo that I Fish have vivid color. 

Most of lakes I fish around here are clear or at least 6-8+ ft of visibility I don’t know if it has anything to do with the bright color or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Jesus Bill how close did you zoom in looking? lol. Maybe because it choked the jig and so deep that it wasn’t going to survive so my partner harvested it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One less ditch pickle won't hurt the lakes!


----------



## bobberbucket

........


----------

